# Die Northeimer



## akastylez (29. Mai 2009)

Ja Leute - wir werden immer mehr  wenn noch mehr Leute Interesse haben, einfach melden, ist für jeden was dabei 

Ein schönes langes Wochenede
Sebastian


----------



## Grauer (1. Juni 2009)

@ northeimer:

Vielleicht ist das auch etwas für Euch:
Am *23.08.09* findet in Göttingen die Charity-Veranstaltung _*run and bike 4 help*_ statt. 
Neben diversen Laufstrecken wird es in diesem Jahr wieder attraktive MTB-Rennen auf neuen Strecken geben.


*20 km CC-Race* über 4 Runden a´4 km mit harten 752 HM und einem Trailanteil von knapp 40 %.
*40 km Marathon-Kurzdistanz* über 1079 HM, konditionell fordernd, fahrtechnisch eher einfach und hohem Trailanteil.
*60 km Marathon-Mitteldistanz* über 1611 HM.
 Um die neue Marathonstrecke kennenzulernen, werden am 


Samstag, 06.06.2009, 16.00 Uhr und
Sonntag, 21.06.2009, 10.00 Uhr
geführte Touren angeboten. Bei Interesse bitte unter [email protected] anmelden.

Mehr Infos zur Veranstaltung findet ihr unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (1. Juni 2009)

na dann melde ich mich mal....


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2009)

Joa Chris....moin gegen 11h wollen wir starten, wär cool wenn Du am Start bist.

Gruß


----------



## chrisNOM (2. Juni 2009)

Dienstag um 11? 

Da arbeitet doch jeder normale Bundesbürger?! 

Hab heute erstmal den Wieter erkundet....Gesundbrunnen hoch bis ich irgendwann aufen Golfplatz stand 

Bin jedenfalls fix und alle..... 

Kann meist nur am WE, oder halt abends gegen 19h fahre ich 1-2h ne Feierabendrunde.


----------



## akastylez (2. Juni 2009)

Haben heute noch frei....dann komm doch einfach mal am So. mit ;-)


----------



## DI EM OH (3. Juni 2009)

Noch ne northeimer! Trail ist Trumpf! Ich freu mich auf noch Leute wo fahrt ihr denn? Bin immer im wieter aber auch offen für neue trails. Also schreibt!

Gruß Dimo


----------



## DI EM OH (5. Juni 2009)

Waren heute die wieterrunde fahren. War sehr geil nach drei Wochen mal wieder zu fahren. Wer wieder mal Lust und Zeit kann ja mal schreiben. Schön wär ja auch mal ein Tour und trailguide von northeim so auf die Schnelle würden mir nur 2 Touren einfallen. Wo kann man denn noch in northeim fahren bzw. Starten. Freu mich auf antworten


Gruß Dimo


----------



## akastylez (5. Juni 2009)

Jo....und Chris fährt nur Strasse und dat auch nur wenn es über 20°C ist


----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jo....und Chris fährt nur Strasse und dat auch nur wenn es über 20°C ist



Haste mich etwa gesehen? 


naja bei dem Wetter om Moment wer geht da noch raus?


----------



## akastylez (7. Juni 2009)

Jupp...auf der Strasse  nächste Woche solls wieder besser werden, hoffe Du bist dann mal am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (8. Juni 2009)

Was isn eigentlich mit TORBEN W. wieso steht der noch nicht hier drin?


----------



## akastylez (8. Juni 2009)

Kein Plan....


----------



## DI EM OH (10. Juni 2009)

Hab Timo gestern schon mal vorsorglich in den FRED eingeladen


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2009)

Jawoll....der is dann aber eher ein Göttinger ;-) ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so - um 12 dann bei mir ;-)


----------



## DI EM OH (10. Juni 2009)

@ stylez wat jippet den noch für Touren bei uns?

Außer Wieter und Plesse? NIcht das unsere Hausrunde nicht cool sei, im Gegenteil dat ist die beste Strecke wo gibt, vor allem zum Training.

Da ich die ersten 14 Jahre meines jungen Lebens jedoch in einem Kellerverließ eingesperrt war, habe ich erst spät mitbekommen, dass Northeim über die Grenzen unseres Bahnhofs hinausgeht? 

Gruß

the macker


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2009)

Gibt sicherlich ne Menge Strecken die man fahren könnte, z.B. hinter Langenholtensen oben im Wald  dann in Nord - Östlicher Richtung dann bis Fürstenhagen hoch ;-) das sind schon nen paar Meter...aber ich sach mal die Wieterrunde ist für mal eben ne Runde fahren am Besten geeignet - und es ist alles dabei...wobei die anderen Runden dann mehr so Wald- und Schotterwege sein werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (11. Juni 2009)

jo da musste dann wahrscheinlich erstmal 50km fahren bis das nächste anständige Trailstück dabei ist. 

Hab gestern auch wieder gemerkt, dass die Wieterstrecke der HAMMEr ist vor allem die letzte Abfahrt zur Williewiese mit bis zu den Treppen ROCKT! ))))))))))))))


----------



## akastylez (12. Juni 2009)

Du sagst es....moin Willingen!


----------



## DI EM OH (18. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Bock Sonntag um 11:00Uhr ne lockere Wieterrunde zu fahren? 25km 750hm
Start ist an der Tankstelle am Harztor in Northeim um 11:00.

Be there or
be nowhere

DI EM OH


----------



## DI EM OH (19. Juni 2009)

<-   nicht so viele auf einmal


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2009)

Wie lange muss ick denn dat Zeug net mehr nehmen damit ick wieder biken kann?


----------



## DI EM OH (19. Juni 2009)

na also 48std. ist minimum für Spocht in unserer Liga.

sonst arzt fragen.

aber ich mein 48std.


----------



## DI EM OH (19. Juni 2009)

hab gerade schon profile gestalkt und leuten geschrieben für sonntag der himmel klart ja gerade auf.


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2009)

Ach verdammt....dann bin ick leider net dabei :-(


----------



## Mano (22. Juni 2009)

moin jungs
bin aus dorste also ganz in der nähe von northeim war auch schon paar mal oben aufn wieterturm schöne trails gibts da runter!!! sind hier in dorste und förste so um die fünf mann die fahren vll kann man sich ja mal zu ner runde treffen!?


----------



## akastylez (22. Juni 2009)

Ja! Unbedingt! Wir sind immer offen für neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (23. Juni 2009)

ja wunderbar
also wir machen unsere touren eig immer sehr kurzfristig aus! fahren aber eig alle zwei tage bei uns in der nähe!meist abends so gegen halb fünf!also feierabendrunde immer so kleine 15-20km touren (haben da so unsere hausrunde) und ab und zu halt mal richtung northeim! am we dann schon mal was größeres oder besser gesagt wir lassen uns dann den halben tag zeit und sind dann bei uns aufn trailpark war ich schon länger nicht mehr aber das will ich jetzt auch wieder anfangen
können uns hier ja mal aufm laufenden halten und schreiben wenn einer fährt!?
schönen tag noch!

mfg mano


----------



## VA 700 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Northeimer!

Der ein oder andere kennt meinen Nickname vielleicht aus dem West-Harz-Duderstadt-Herzberg-Osterode-Göttingen-THREAD.
Ich möchte auch euch hierauf herzlichst aufmerksam machen!

André


----------



## akastylez (25. Juni 2009)

Mano schrieb:


> ja wunderbar
> also wir machen unsere touren eig immer sehr kurzfristig aus! fahren aber eig alle zwei tage bei uns in der nähe!meist abends so gegen halb fünf!also feierabendrunde immer so kleine 15-20km touren (haben da so unsere hausrunde) und ab und zu halt mal richtung northeim! am we dann schon mal was größeres oder besser gesagt wir lassen uns dann den halben tag zeit und sind dann bei uns aufn trailpark war ich schon länger nicht mehr aber das will ich jetzt auch wieder anfangen
> können uns hier ja mal aufm laufenden halten und schreiben wenn einer fährt!?
> schönen tag noch!
> ...



Was habt Ihr da so für Routen? Habt Ihr nen paar GPS-Tracks?


----------



## DI EM OH (25. Juni 2009)

moin moin an MANO

dorste is ja nicht soweit von uns weg, das hört sich ja gut an! 

Fahre selber gern Trails, davon gibts in northeim ein paar ganz ordentliche. 
Bei euch gibt`s n Trail-Park?


----------



## DI EM OH (25. Juni 2009)

Moin Andre,

bei euch gibt es doch bestimmt auch Trails im Nörtener bzw. Bovendener Wald?
Da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus?


----------



## VA 700 (25. Juni 2009)

Na klar, hier um die Plesse herum gibt es z.B. einiges. Wie gesagt, die Community ist noch ganz am Anfang und wir brauchen fleißige, ortsansässige Helfer, die das zusammen in Schwung bringen, damit das alles seinen Gang nimmt mit häufigen Treffen und Fahrten! Wir freuen uns auf euch!

André

P.S. GPS-Tracks müssen wir noch erstellen.


----------



## akastylez (25. Juni 2009)

Jo, fette Sache! Dann seht mal zu - freue mich schon auf die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten ;-)


----------



## VA 700 (25. Juni 2009)

Startseite ist jetzt online. Sind heute ein Stück weiter gekommen.
www.radsprot-goettingen.de
freuen uns über rege Anmeldungen und Beiträge im Forum!
Dann klappt vielleicht bald die erste Ausfahrt

André


----------



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

moin männers
ja also mit gps arbeiten wir nichtmit karten auch eher weniger wir fahren halt bei uns in der nähe so ein paar strecken oder halt auch mal in den harz (torfhaus,hanskühnenburg usw.) wobei die touren bei uns in der nähe nicht wirklich viele trails haben und nen trailpark haben wir auch nicht deshalb will ich ja hier erfahren wo es noch schöne touren und trails gibt  dieses we bin ich in hamburg kann also nicht fahren können uns ja mal nen termin raussuchen wo wir uns treffen und ne kleine runde drehen!?
schönen freitag und ein schönes wochenende!

mfg mano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (26. Juni 2009)

jo also bei uns gibt es en mass trails im wieter (an dieser stelle danke an Klaus Thimm 

nächstes Wochenende biken wir das 3Ländereck, aber wir bleiben in Kontakt


----------



## akastylez (26. Juni 2009)

Mano schrieb:


> moin männers
> ja also mit gps arbeiten wir nichtmit karten auch eher weniger wir fahren halt bei uns in der nähe so ein paar strecken oder halt auch mal in den harz (torfhaus,hanskühnenburg usw.) wobei die touren bei uns in der nähe nicht wirklich viele trails haben und nen trailpark haben wir auch nicht deshalb will ich ja hier erfahren wo es noch schöne touren und trails gibt  dieses we bin ich in hamburg kann also nicht fahren können uns ja mal nen termin raussuchen wo wir uns treffen und ne kleine runde drehen!?
> schönen freitag und ein schönes wochenende!
> 
> mfg mano




Komm nach NOM  wirste Spass haben!


----------



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

suuuper sache
würde mich echt freuen wenn das klappt!!!
ich melde mich wenn ich aus dem norden zurück bin dann können wir uns ja mal absprechen!?
macht euch ein schönes we!


----------



## akastylez (26. Juni 2009)

Jo....würde uns auch freuen  dann wünsche ick viel Spass im "Flachland" 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## akastylez (27. Juni 2009)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Startseite ist jetzt online. Sind heute ein Stück weiter gekommen.
> www.radsprot-goettingen.de
> freuen uns über rege Anmeldungen und Beiträge im Forum!
> Dann klappt vielleicht bald die erste Ausfahrt
> ...



Hmmmm....kann net geöffnet werden....


----------



## VA 700 (27. Juni 2009)

mhh, natürlich nicht. Hab mich ja auch verschrieben!
Es muss ja auch www.radsport-goettingen.de heißen! sorry, mein Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (28. Juni 2009)

moinsen, na dit wa ja ne radelle

Ab sofort muss ich wohl meinen Namen ändern


----------



## Mano (29. Juni 2009)

so bin dann auch wieder @home 

@DI EM OH: was is passiert?


----------



## akastylez (30. Juni 2009)

ja er is über nen Wurzelteppich gesprungen und wollte dann rechts an einem Baum vorbei, is dann aber leider mit seiner Linken Seite am Baum hängengeblieben - ich war den dowhill schon runter als er auf einmal nicht mehr nachkam, da Torben noch oben bei Ihm war, habe ich gewartet, nach 3Min kamen Sie dann runter und er hat mir erstmal seine Prellungen und Schürfungen gezeigt - Kein Geschenk! Samstag gehts erstmal hier hin


----------



## Mano (30. Juni 2009)

ouh unschön sowas
dann wünsche ich mal gute besserung!
na voll geil dann mal viel spaß in österreich ich bin auch in zwei wochen unten am faaker see
bis dann erst mal


----------



## DI EM OH (1. Juli 2009)

moinsen so war wohl alles nur n kratzer die prellung am oberschenkel ist auch FAST weg, war wohl wie immer mehr schock als schaden: das glück ist mit die dummen.

ALTA noch drei tage


----------



## akastylez (1. Juli 2009)

Jooooooo nur noch 3 Tage....und dir viel spass am See ;-)


----------



## Torben80 (9. Juli 2009)

moin leute,

hier ist noch'n northeimer am start!
also, hoffe man sieht sich mal!

gruß Torben


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## ralf_g (9. Juli 2009)

Torben80 schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> hier ist noch'n northeimer am start!
> also, hoffe man sieht sich mal!
> ...




Moin Torben,

was fährs´t du denn so? Ich suche immer noch ein Trainingspartner aus NOM...also ich habe ein ISAAC-Carbon Hardtail und fahre so 40 km Runden nach Feierabend mit nen 22-24er Schnitt...auf mehr den breiteren Wegen auch ein paar Trails sind dabei...und am WE nehme ich schonmal an MTB-Rennen im Harz, Solling und etc. teil !
Falls du mal auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt lust hast, kannste dich ja mal melden...
Fahre zB. Morgen so zw. 16 und 17 Uhr meine Trainingsrunde 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2009)

Moooin,

wir sind wieder da  man war dat geil, hier mal nen paar Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19610

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (13. Juli 2009)

...nette Bilder, man sieht ihr habt viel Spaß gehabt 

auch der weisse Wagen mit den 2 gleichen MTBikes auf´m Dach, ist optisch ein Leckerbissen


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2009)

He he - ja, war schon echt der Hammer...vor allem die Val DUina Schlucht - schwer aber machbar


74,6KM 2158HM


----------



## DI EM OH (15. Juli 2009)

mackaaa danke für die bilder!


FEEEETTTTT


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, dann sieh mal zu dat gutes Wetter wird am WE....


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2009)

Für alle die auch mal öfters weiter wegfahren http://www.oetztal.com/main/DE/SD/SO/newsevents/top_events/pfadfinder_singletrail/index.html

oder auch http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2009)

...und für alle die auch zur Bike-Expo wollen. gibts hier http://www.bike-expo.com/prj_45/view/index.cfm?lng=1&nv=4&elb=45.110.202.1.69884 die kostenlosen Eintrittskarten!


----------



## ralf_g (1. August 2009)

Hi an alle !

Treffe mich Morgen mit ein Arbeitskollege, wollen im Wald von Hardegsen fahren.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Rewe Parkplatz Hardegsen...falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...fahren auch eine lockere Runde.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## DI EM OH (15. August 2009)

moin moin
morgen gehts ab auf die plesse
also mitkommen 

WER IST DABEI 
bis jetzt 
akastylez und icke


----------



## Tjalf (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich ist euch das nicht bekannt, es gab in Northeim, ich glaube es war so um 1994 rum in NOM einen "MTB Verein", wo ich eines der Gründungsmitglieder war. Leider ist dieser Verein durch Ausbildung und Beruf der damaligen Mitglieder zerbrochen
Ich habe bis heute nie aufgehört zu fahren (alleine oder mit meinen Bruder).

Also, wann trefft Ihr euch zum biken? Meldet euch!!! Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei!!!..............

P.S. der Herbst kommt, die richtige Zeit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (5. September 2009)

In Nom ein MTB Verein  noch nie von gehört! Liegt aber wohl daran, daß ich erst seit 98 MTB fahre.
Wir können uns gerne mal zum fahren treffen...was fährst du denn so, CC und Touren? ...fahre ich auch, und gelegendlich auch Rennen.

Fahre vielleicht Morgen 10Uhr...ist aber noch nicht fest, je nach Laune und Wetter.
Also bis denn vielleicht mal...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Tjalf (6. September 2009)

Hi Ralf,
ja, es gab wirklich einen Verein! Erst war es nur ein MTB Treff, als wir dann so ca. 15 Biker waren haben wir uns überlegt, ob wir nicht einen Verein gründen möchten, was wir dann auch taten.
Ist echt ne sau geile Zeit gewesen, wir haben uns bei Wind und Wetter für große gemeinsame Touren jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr an der Thomas-Mann-Schule getroffen!

Biken zur Zeit nur mit meinen Bruder, so Touren zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden in NOM und Umgebung, was manchmal schon ein wenig langweilig wird!
Deshalb habe ich meinen Bruder angeregt nächsten Samstag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ein bisschen am Wurmberg (Harz) zu fahren!

Heute kann ich leider nicht fahren, bin nicht zu Hause.
Gerne können wir uns mal zum biken verabreden!

Bis dann, Gruss

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (6. September 2009)

Na, dat hört sich doch mal jut an  jetzt muss es bloss mal aufhören die ganze Zeit zu pissen ;-) von der Gruppe habe ich auch schon gehört, da gibts auch ne Gruppe bei Studivz, 3 Mitgleider sind drinne, Tobias, Simon und Carsten. Ich bin wenn überhaupt nur am Wochenende in Northeim...ich wäre wenn das Wetter passt immer am Start.

Gruß


----------



## ralf_g (6. September 2009)

Deshalb habe ich meinen Bruder angeregt nächsten Samstag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ein bisschen am Wurmberg (Harz) zu fahren!


Wurmberg hört sich gut an , würde gerne mitkommen wenn es passt!
War erst am 08.08. dort (MTB-Marathon)...hatte leider Pech mußte das Rennen wegen tech. Defekt beenden , geht an der Wurmbergschanze gut Berg hoch 

Kannst nochmal bescheid geben, wie und wann genau...vielleicht kommt noch jemand von hier mit !!!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Tjalf (6. September 2009)

ich denke ich kenne Tobias, Simon und Carsten...


----------



## Tjalf (8. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

schade, am kommenden Wochenende mit Wurmberberg wird leider nichts (kein Auto um zum Wurmberg zu fahren)

Aber ne runde biken will ich auf alle Fälle!!! Wer auch ne runde raus will, kann ja bis Freitag abend posten, damit wir noch einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen können!
Ich hoffe es melden sich welche!

Bis dann

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. September 2009)

Würde ich zur Zeit keine Antibiotika einnehmen wäre ick glatt dabei...mehr als nen 120er Puls darf man da net haben.


----------



## ralf_g (8. September 2009)

Hallo Manuel,

ich wäre auf jedem Fall dabei...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (8. September 2009)

Hmmm.....wo solls denn langgehen? Wenns ne smoothe Runde wird, bin ick am Start, mein Puls darf bloss net über 120 kommen....


----------



## Tjalf (8. September 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

mit Antibiotika fahren? Die nimmst du doch mit Sicherheit nicht umsonst!
120 Puls (HF) ist nicht viel!
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wo es lang geht, aber am Berg hast du die 120 Schnell erreicht! Oder

Gruß 

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (8. September 2009)

Die muss man halt zuende nehmen bis die Packung alle ist...wo wollt Ihr den lang? Sicher sind die schnell erreicht....darum frag ick ja


----------



## Tjalf (9. September 2009)

Wenn nicht der Harz, bleibt ja nur Nom und Umgebung, evtl. Mandelbecker Forst, Wieter... ich weiß nicht, mir eigentlich egal.
Hauptsache SPASS haben!

Hallo, wo sind die anderen MTB' ler aus NOM

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (9. September 2009)

...wie sieht es aus mit Burg Plesse?

Mir wäre der Sonntag ganz recht...dann kommt auch noch ein Arbeitskollege mit !


----------



## Tjalf (9. September 2009)

Hallo Ralf,

Plesse ist auch i. O. !

Sonntag ist bei mir ganz schlecht!
Familiengeburtstag!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Dann lass mal Samstag oder Freitag festhalten, fahrt Ihr nur Waldautobahn oder auch Trails?


----------



## DI EM OH (10. September 2009)

Biker aus Nom?

Yes Sir! Hier is doch noch einer.

Torben W. is bestimmt och am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (10. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dann lass mal Samstag oder Freitag festhalten, fahrt Ihr nur Waldautobahn oder auch Trails?




Auf alle Fälle so wenig Asphalt wie möglich 

Nun sind wir ja schon ein paar, stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wann und wo am Samstag treffen wir uns?
Erkennen werden wir uns dann schon an den Bikes, wir wohl keiner mit nem Klapprad aufschlagen 

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

....mir egal...wer wäre denn nun alles dabei?


----------



## Tjalf (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erlaube mir mal einen Treffpunkt vorzuschlagen!
Samstag 13 Uhr auf dem Mühlenanger!

Wer Lust hat, kommt einfach!
Als Fahrziel könnte man ja die Plesse im Auge behalten!

Bis dann....

Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (10. September 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Schade, Samstag werde ich nicht können...wünsche euch viel Spass.

Werde dann am So. mit mein Arbeitskollegen od. alleine fahren.

klappt bestimmt einander mal...

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Schade...einer weniger...Manuel, lass uns da bei der Brücke vor dem Sportplatz treffen, ich habe immer den Hund dabei. Wo wir dann hinfahren können wir dann ja noch belabern, hoffe das Wetter hält sich...


----------



## Tjalf (10. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Schade...einer weniger...Manuel, lass uns da bei der Brücke vor dem Sportplatz treffen, ich habe immer den Hund dabei. Wo wir dann hinfahren können wir dann ja noch belabern, hoffe das Wetter hält sich...



Hallo Sebastian,

stehe gerade voll auf dem Schlauch, welche Brücke meinst du???
Ansonsten würde nichts dagegen Sprechen, sollten uns blos dann zeitlich so treffen, dass wir um 13 Uhr an oben genannten Treffpunkt sind, falls noch andere kommen!
Oder ist das mit dem Hund schlecht?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Hallo ihr Biker , nigra ( Dirk ) kommt natürlich auch mit . Egal wo hin !!

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Genau...wegen dem Hund...ich meine bei den Gärten da...warst Du noch nie auf dem Sportplatz?


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Yeah Dirk, cewl dat Du am Start bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstrider (10. September 2009)

Tach zusammen,

würde mich auch gerne anschliessen. Samstag 13.00 Uhr würde mir passen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Tjalf (10. September 2009)

Forstrider schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> würde mich auch gerne anschliessen. Samstag 13.00 Uhr würde mir passen.
> 
> ...



 Na supi, klappt doch!!!.............


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Sebastian, was hast du denn für einen Hund ??

________________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Wenn echt keiner weiss wo der Sportplatz ist, dann treffen wir uns halt auf dem Mühlenanger...ein JackRussel ist dat


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Hallo Manuel ,
es klappen also doch nicht nur Türen


----------



## ralf_g (10. September 2009)

...ey ist das gemein, jetzt geht ja die Post ab hier und ich kann nicht dabei sein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Hallo Sebastian ,

ich weiß welchen Sportplatz du meins , denn Northeim hat nur einen davon mit einer Holzbrücke !!!!!!!
___________________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel 


Gruß Dirk


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob die aus Holz ist, geht man über diese Brücke, kommt man auf den Sportplatz...fährt man geradeaus weiter, fährt man neben der Ruhme auf einem Deich lang, rechts daneben sind dann die Gärten....


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

ralf_g schrieb:


> ...ey ist das gemein, jetzt geht ja die Post ab hier und ich kann nicht dabei sein !!!



Wundert mich auch Ralf...was musste denn so dringendes erledigen? Kannste dat net verschieben ?


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Jedenfalls war sie mal aus Holz oder nicht ? Egal aber an dieser Brücke treffen wir uns !!!!

__________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Joa....und für alle die den Sportplatz nicht kennen







Treffen beim roten Punkt


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Tjalf schrieb:


> Na supi, klappt doch!!!.............



Na Manuel , weiß du nun welche Brücke gemeint ist ? 

Gruß Dirk _________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Ick glaube der schläft schon


----------



## ralf_g (10. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch Ralf...was musste denn so dringendes erledigen? Kannste dat net verschieben ?



Muss leider um 15 Uhr auf´n Geburtstag sein und vorher meinen Bruder zum Bahnhof fahren 

Übrigens die Brücke ist aus Beton, die aus Holz ist weiter unten beim Bootsverleih


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Jau bei der Wegbeschreibung kann der Samstag kommen ! Und das Wetter 

__________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

...schade Ralf....wäre bestimmt lustig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Ich finde aber Holzbrücken schöööner

_________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Da kommen wir ja auch dranne vorbei ;-) ich hoffe Ihr mögt alle Trails und Downhillpassagen...


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

Na geht doch , warum nicht gleich so 


________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## nigra (10. September 2009)

An alle Biker dieser Sitzung, melde mich für Heute ab !!

______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel 

Gruß Dirk 

Bis morgen dann ..........................


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Juts Nächtle....ick bestell dann schonmal jutes Wetter...(macht Ihr dat auch mal, Sammelbestellungen werden immer schneller bearbeitet) Ick bin auch raus...Gäähn...bis moin, ich trage noch schnell unsere Tour am Samstag hier im Forum ein ;-)


----------



## akastylez (10. September 2009)

Yeah...hier eintragen  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php


----------



## Tjalf (11. September 2009)

JAAAA...jetzt weiß auch ICH welche Brücke gemeint ist!!!

Bis denne....

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Tjalf (11. September 2009)

Ich warte dennoch bis kurz nach 13 Uhr am Mühlenanger um zu sehen, ob dort ein Biker aufschlägt
Bin aber spätestens mit Nigra (Dirk) um 13:10 Uhr an der BRÜCKE BEIM SPORTPLATZ

Bis denne...

Manuel


----------



## nigra (11. September 2009)

Hallo Manuel , jau so machen wir das 

____________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (11. September 2009)

Yeah,wetter soll gut werden moin.nen kumpel von mir aus göttingen kommt auch noch mit...und dimo ist auch mit am start,6 mann simma


----------



## akastylez (12. September 2009)

Yeah,

56,7KM
1116HM













Können wir ruhig mal öfters machen Jungs! War ne geile Sache


----------



## Tjalf (12. September 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

ist ein schöner MTB Tag heute  gewesen, kann ich mich nur anschließen, zum wiederhlen verpflichtet!...

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Forstrider (12. September 2009)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!! Da haben ja noch 2 einen Trail angehängt 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (12. September 2009)

Ja, da gibts noch nen geilen Trail oberhalb von Gö ;-) müssen wir wiederholen....der Hund schläft jetzt


----------



## ralf_g (12. September 2009)

Hi Jungs,

so wie ich sehe war´s gut...bin nächstes mal auch dabei 

Wieviele wart ihr denn jetzt?

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. September 2009)

Moin Ralf,wir waren acht Mann


----------



## Tjalf (15. September 2009)

Wann wollen wir unsere nächste Tour starten?

Ich kann leider  erst am Samstag den 3. Oktober am Start sein.
Mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja wieder so ein lustiges Trüppchen Biker  und wie lassen es wieder rocken 

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2009)

Dat is ja noch nen bischen hin....wenns Wetter passt bin ick dabei


----------



## ralf_g (16. September 2009)

Manuel,

bist du bis dahin nicht ausser Form 

Das jetzige WE soll wieder ganz gut werden, fährt jemand?

Sa. oder So. ist mir egal, ich habe Zeit 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (16. September 2009)

Kömma machen Ralf ;-)


----------



## DI EM OH (16. September 2009)

Bin wieder am StarT! Yes!

Männers habt ihr den Stunt2 trailer gesehen, ach wat is dat scheeen!


----------



## Tjalf (16. September 2009)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Manuel,
> 
> bist du bis dahin nicht ausser Form
> 
> ...



 Hi Ralf,
dass heißt ja nicht, dass ich mich in der Wochen nicht quäle
Bin am Montag 12 km laufen gewesen, heute mit dem Bike ein paar Höhenmeter abgerissen und morgen Nachmittag evtl. wieder ein bisschen biken, so gegen halb 5-5
Also wenn sich wer anschließen will, der melde sich!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (16. September 2009)

@Manuel,

ich kann nicht habe diese Wo. Spätschicht...

aber nächste Wo. fahre ich auch nachmittags...vielleicht passt es mal 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (16. September 2009)

Ralf....Dimo und ick faren moin um 12....wir könnten uns um 12:10 an der Brücke am Sportplatz treffen...

Gruß


----------



## ralf_g (17. September 2009)

geht net, muß um 14 Uhr auf Arbeit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Schade....


----------



## Forstrider (17. September 2009)

An alle Glücklichen,
die dieses WE eine Tour starten. Ich habe leider Dienst und kann mich nicht beteiligen. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Also....wer ist am Samstag alles am Start???


----------



## ralf_g (18. September 2009)

Also ich fahre sowieso ...bin durch die Spätschicht schon 7Tage nicht gefahren.

Treffen 13Uhr am Sportplatz?

Wo solls denn hingehen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Ich quatsch dat mal mit den Leuten die hier nicht angemeldet sind ab.....geht bei Dir auch früher?


----------



## DI EM OH (18. September 2009)

Ich glaub ich werd Samstag vormittag mit basti und unseren mädels eine sehr kleine, flache runde drehen. Wenn wir so gegen 9:30 losfahren würden wären wir bestimmt um 14:00 wieder zu Hause! Dann würde ich es gern nochmal richtig krachen lassen

Ma gucken, was Stylez so geplant hat!

Ich frag erstmal Torben ob der noch am start wär!


----------



## DI EM OH (18. September 2009)

@ stylez torbens frau hat auch n bike und die dürfte konditionell so fit sein wie unsere mädels


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Jo....dann mach dat mal ;-) wir müssen heute Abend ja erstmal ne Konferenz einläuten ;-)


----------



## Tjalf (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spass, soll ja auch ein super Wetter werden!

Ich freue mich schon auf unsere gemeinsame Runde!

Was haltet Ihr vom Harz?

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Aufs Torfhaus....oder Brocken...müssen wir mal angehen


----------



## DI EM OH (18. September 2009)

Bin dabei!!!! Yes sir


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Aber keine Treibjagdt! Schööön zutscha!


----------



## ralf_g (18. September 2009)

Hi...

wie, wann und wer fährt denn jetzt


----------



## akastylez (19. September 2009)

Gute Frage....wir müssen erstmal mit unseren Frauen ne "Frauenrunde" fahren...ich glaube nicht dat Du da mitwillst, oder? Wenn wir das gemacht haben, dann können wir richtig fahren....die Frauenrunde startet so gegen 11 halb 12 denke ick mal...schaue hier moin nochmal rein bevor wir fahren *g*


----------



## Tjalf (19. September 2009)

Harz...
wie währe es z. B. hiermit 

Ich hoffe der Anhang per pdf ist dabei 

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (19. September 2009)

Hmmmm... kein Anhang zu sehen


----------



## akastylez (19. September 2009)

Ralf....halb 12 sind wir an der Brücke beim Sportplatz ;-)


----------



## Veldner (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin vor einigen Tagen nach Katlenburg gezogen und suche Leute mit denen ich ein paar Runden drehen kann.
Leider ging mir gestern am Wieter meine Gabel (RockShox Reba) kaputt, kennt Ihr in Northeim oder Umgebung jemanden der sowas schnell und zuverlässig reparieren kann ?? 

Danke schon mal, der Veldner.


----------



## DI EM OH (20. September 2009)

hmm ich kenn halt nur ansorge in der bahnhofstraße. 
frag da ma an... 
wie alt ist die gabel denn - garantie?


----------



## Veldner (20. September 2009)

Die Garantie ist leider schon vorrüber, da das Teil über zwei Jahre alt ist. 
Ich werd am Montag mal bei dem Typen vorbei schauen.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2009)

Wat macht se denn? Bzw. wat macht se denn net mehr? Wenn die Tauchrohre noch OK sind und Sie nicht ölt dann dürfte es nix größes sein...müsste man halt mal zerlegen. Ansorge is ne Apotheke, da kannste Dir gleich ne neue Gabel für kaufen...


----------



## Veldner (20. September 2009)

Ich habe nur noch ca. 5cm Federweg, weiter lässt sie sich nicht einfedern.
Zudem federt sie sehr langsam aus und macht dabei Geräusche, als wenn sie von irgendwoher Luft ziehen würde.
Die Tauchrohre scheinen dicht zu sein, hier ist kein Öl zu erkennen.

An dem Poplock Ventil ist etwas Öl, aber keine Unmengen. 
Das Problem mit dem zerlegen ist, dass ich es noch nie gemacht habe.
Ich möchte es auch nicht alleine ausprobieren...


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2009)

*lol* schonmal nen Ölwechsel gemacht? Das ÖL in der Gabel wird nur noch eine weisse Milch sein...Anleitungen findest Du bestimmt hier im Forum oder schreib mal hier im Techtalk dat Du Hilfe brauchst...geholfen wird Dir auf jeden Fall! Woher kommste denn Ursprünglich? Voss Fahrräder im Bahnhof in Göttingen ist gut schnell und günstig falls Du es gar nicht hinbekommen solltest.


----------



## ralf_g (21. September 2009)

Moin,

ich will Morgen nach Feierabend ein kleine Runde drehen.
Ich sage Mal so 16 - 16.30 Uhr.
Ist jemand dabei ?

Fährt auch zufälliger Weise einer von euch Rennrad?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## akastylez (21. September 2009)

Bin nur am We da Ralf...Rennrad?Wenn ich schnell auf der Straße fahren will nehme ick mein Motorrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (21. September 2009)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will Morgen nach Feierabend ein kleine Runde drehen.
> Ich sage Mal so 16 - 16.30 Uhr.
> ...



 mein Arbeitskolege hat mir ein paar Tage Sportverbot vermacht , er hat mir einen schweren Rolltisch gegen mein linken Oberschenkenl geknallt. Nun habe ich dort eine fette Prellung, kann das Bein kaum hoch heben
Mußt mal sehen wie ich mir ne Hose anziehe AUTSCH 

Ich habe auch ein Rennrad, zur Zeit aber nicht wirklich Ambitionen damit zu fahren!

Sorry diesmal nicht 

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (21. September 2009)

Schade  und gute Besserung...


----------



## Forstrider (21. September 2009)

Hi Ralf,

ich fahre auch (gern) RR. Allerdings bin ich z. Zt. gesundheitlich angeknockt. Hoffe bis zum WE wieder halbsweg fit zu sein, da ich dann eine RR-Tour zum Steinhuder Meer machen will.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ralf_g (21. September 2009)

...Ja dann auch für dich gute Besserung


----------



## akastylez (21. September 2009)

Joa....von mir auch an Alle gute Besserung!


----------



## DI EM OH (22. September 2009)

Gute Besserung!

Was geht SAMSTAG????


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2009)

Harz!? (wenns Wetter passt)


----------



## Tjalf (22. September 2009)

Harz....! 
ganz KLAR.... ich bin dabei! 

bis dahin, schön Oberschenkel schööön masieren lassen , dann bin auch ich wieder fitt!

Bis denne!
Manuel

P.S. Wo wollen wir es denn genau rocken lassen?


----------



## nigra (22. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen , von mir aus kann es diesen Samstag in den Harz gehen ( Biken ) . Meine Regierung hat nichts anderes vor  Wo im Harz 

Gruß Dirk

_________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (22. September 2009)

Ich dachte so von Northeim durch den Northeimer Wald ins Mandelbecker Gehölz...ganz durch bis Gittelde, von da aus dann weiter durch den Wald an Wildemann vorbei  Richtung Altenau...von da aus dann weiter durch den Wald aufs Torfhaus...dann kömma ja noch aufn Brocken fahren....das werden so an die 130KM müssen wenn aber sehr früh los und das Wetter muss mitspielen.


----------



## nigra (22. September 2009)

Mit dem Bike oder Auto  Da werd ich ja blaß , also früh raus so 10:00h . Denn der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm 

Gruß Dirk  _________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!! ?????????????


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Mit dem Auto  ne, mitm Bike...10h wird zu spät sein, ich denke so 7.30 müssen wir schon lose.


----------



## DI EM OH (23. September 2009)

KARKE ich muss samstag bis 11:30 arbeiten! ICH HOL EUCH EIN!


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Na, das müssen wir ja nicht unbedingt diesen Samstag machen....DIMO, wat isn mit Fr.? Da habe ick frei...


----------



## DI EM OH (23. September 2009)

hmm freitag warte:.....12:00-15:00 BIKE OR DIE BITCH! RAPELITE))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Wieterrunde


----------



## Tjalf (23. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Na, das müssen wir ja nicht unbedingt diesen Samstag machen....DIMO, wat isn mit Fr.? Da habe ick frei...



Hi,

wie währe es wenn wir später die Bikes ins Auto schmeißen und unsere Tour im Harz starten?
Ich habe ein paar sehr schöne Touren so um die 60 km und über 1000 HM als PDF oder wir machen einen schönen Up- und Downhill am Wurmberg?

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Momentan keinen Dachgepäckträger am Start....bissel blöde...


----------



## Tjalf (23. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Momentan keinen Dachgepäckträger am Start....bissel blöde...



Is doch gar kein Thema 
Mein Bruder hat noch Platz... und ich mach den Kombi lang und da passt außer meins noch ein anderes Bike rein.
Und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht 

 Manuel


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Hört sich gut an, habe jetzt aber schon ne Tour durch das Mendelbecker gehölz geplant....mit Dimo und unseren Frauen, vielleicht lust auf ne "Ruhige" Runde?


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe zwar kein Dachträger aber neh Anhängerkupplung mit Träger . Da passen 3 Bikes drauf ( meins , Tjalfs und ? ) !!!!!!!

Gruß Dirk  

____________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tjalf (23. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, habe jetzt aber schon ne Tour durch das Mendelbecker gehölz geplant....mit Dimo und unseren Frauen, vielleicht lust auf ne "Ruhige" Runde?



Lockere Runde hört sich auch gut an...ist glaube ich mit meinen Oberschenkel wohl auch besser...

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, gegen eine ruhige Runde hätte ich auch nichts !  Kennst du den alten Westerhöfer Eisenbahntunnel ?? 

Gruß Dirk

______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Treffen wieder an der Brücke am Sportplatz ?? 13:00 h ? 

Gruß Dirk

____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Hmmm...ne, warum? Wenn Ihr lust habt, dann tragt Euch doch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9174 einfach ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Treffen wieder an der Brücke am Sportplatz ?? 13:00 h ?
> 
> Gruß Dirk
> 
> ...



Guckst Du http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9174 hier


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Jau , bin dabei 

Gruß Dirk

_____________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralf_g (23. September 2009)

Hi Jungs,

nun habt ihr ja ein Termin fest  komme auch!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Leute...das wird kein CC - Rennen....meine Freundin fängt gerade an und hat noch keine Kondi, also echt superlangsam!


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Dirk, was is nun mit der alten Brücke?


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Keine Angst , ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ( fast 41 ) ein alter Mann ist kein D - Zug !!!

Gruß Dirk

___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## ralf_g (23. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dirk, was is nun mit der alten Brücke?



Ja Dirk, interresiert mich auch  ...ich bin auch schon 42


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Nicht Brücke , sondern TUUUnnel ( Koordinaten N 51° 44.884 E 010° 08.075 )

Gruß Dirk

______________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

Man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt !!!!

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (23. September 2009)

www.verstecktes.de/bilder/tunnel.html

Das ist der Tunnel !!!!


Gruß Dirk

________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Ahhhh...ein Tunnel im Wald!


----------



## ralf_g (23. September 2009)

kann man auch da noch durchfahren


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2009)

Bissel dunkel..aber sonst sollte das gehen *g*


----------



## ralf_g (24. September 2009)

Hey,

ich mache Morgen ab 16 Uhr wieder eine Feierabendrunde...jemand Zeit

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tjalf (24. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Bissel dunkel..aber sonst sollte das gehen *g*



Ne, da kommste net durch, ist von beiden Seiten vergittert, auf der einen Seite ist ein Loch, wo man durchkriechen kann mehr net!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (24. September 2009)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich mache Morgen ab 16 Uhr wieder eine Feierabendrunde...jemand Zeit
> 
> ...



 Sorry, wieder mal ein Korp ... habe morgen keine Zeit....es wird schon einmal passen!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (24. September 2009)

Tjalf schrieb:


> Sorry, wieder mal ein Korp ... habe morgen keine Zeit....es wird schon einmal passen!
> 
> Gruß
> Manuel



Schade...aber ich denke doch wir sehen uns Samstag


----------



## DI EM OH (25. September 2009)

AUßERDEM WOCHENENDTERMIN:

SONNTAG 27,09,2009 13:30 BIKETOUR DURCH DEN WIETER mit evtl. Verlängerung auf die Plesse! Technik: mittel  Kondition: mittel-stark
Start ist bei EDEKA in Northeim also Wieterstraße.
Wer Bock hat kann sich bei mir melden. Voraussetzung ist halbwegs trockenes Wetter.
Ick freu mich drauf. Wir sind bis jetzt zu 2.


----------



## Tjalf (25. September 2009)

Schade, aber am Sonntag geht nun garnicht, eigentlich hätte ich ja schon morgen keine Zeit
Dennoch Dir und Ba... viel Spaß und lasst es euch auf euren Sofas richtig krachen

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## DI EM OH (26. September 2009)

Torben80 ist mit am start, stylez glaub ick nicht soweit ich weiß


----------



## akastylez (26. September 2009)

Here we are...

64.4KM 1095Hm














können wir gerne mal wiederholen, cool dat Ihr dabei wart! Ralf, biste noch pünktlich nach Hause gekommen? Wo biste denn langgefahren?


----------



## Tjalf (27. September 2009)

Jo, da kann ich mich nur anschließen, ist ne mega geile Tour gewesen mit allen was dazu gehört ....ob das die Frau auch so gesehen haben...
Dazu kommt noch, der Wettergott hat ja richtig mitgespielt...

Dann können wir ja demnächst den Harz angehen...Hanskühnenburg...Torfhaus...Brocken...usw., das werden dann ein paar HM...
Freue mich schon drauf!

Gruß
Manuel

P.S. Super lustiges MTB Trüppchen was da zusammen wächst!!!!....


----------



## ralf_g (27. September 2009)

Ja, sehe ich auch so...

Respekt an die Mädel´s, dass sie so gut mitgefahren sind 

Also, bis denne...

Ralf


----------



## DI EM OH (27. September 2009)

schicke "smoothe runde"! sieht vom höhenprofil aus wie ne 64km lange wieterrunde

Biken ist für heute abgesagt


----------



## akastylez (28. September 2009)

Joa....kannste so sagen...hoch runter hoch runter hoch runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (28. September 2009)

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden
leider mit ner schlechten nachricht habe mir am samstag in braunlage iwas in der linken mittelhand gebrochen
will dann auch mal mit euch fahren hört sich ja alles sehr nett an


----------



## akastylez (28. September 2009)

Hey,

mit Deinem Norco oder haste nochwas anderes? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mano (28. September 2009)

jop mit meinem norco
nee habe sonst noch nichts anderes fürs gelände!


----------



## Tjalf (28. September 2009)

Hi, supi, dann haben wir statt Waldsofas noch ne Waldcouch dabei!
Was für ein Kosenamen vergeben wir dann an die Hardtail fahrer? Vielleicht Waldbretter


----------



## akastylez (28. September 2009)

Das ist kein Geschenk mit dem Norco so ne Tour zu machen...ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  da ist man ganz schön am kurbeln


----------



## nigra (28. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, habe die Bilder vom Samstag in meinen Album !!!!
Die Tour war echt super , bis kurz vorm Ende ( Crasch )  Wie geht es den Mädels, die waren echt tapfer und super gut drauf 


Gruß Dirk

_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (29. September 2009)

THX 4 the pix ;-) also Irnia ging es gut danach, nur der Popo tat nen bischen weh. Julia war wohl voll im Arsch, da war nur noch die Horizontale angesagt. Irina is schon heiß auf die nächste Tour, ich glaube da hat jemand Blut geleckt!


----------



## DI EM OH (29. September 2009)

Hardtail fahrer = Fakir

Fahren auf dem Nagelbrett


----------



## akastylez (30. September 2009)

Oder Bandscheibenvorfallkandidaten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (30. September 2009)




----------



## akastylez (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Tjalf und ick wollen heute gegen 13:45 wenns trocken bleibt die Wieterrunde fahren....ich würde sagen Treffen so gegen 14h an der Brücke am Sportplatz...

Gruß


----------



## ralf_g (2. Oktober 2009)

...ich muß ab 14 Uhr arbeiten 

wünsche euch viel Spaß !!!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Tjalf (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ist leider nichts geworden, hat angefangen zu schiffen
Morgen soll es ein wenig besser aussehen wie sieht es da bei euch aus?

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (2. Oktober 2009)

Ick bin am Start ;-) Irina wohl auch...


----------



## akastylez (3. Oktober 2009)

Also...wie gehabt...Heute dann um 14h am Sportplatz...Irina hat gestern aber nen bischen viel getrunken und wird nicht mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch an Start


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Jeah...war doch geil aber net nochmal mit 1Bar hinten  ick dachte ick habe 20Kg Gepäck dabei...


----------



## Tjalf (5. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nigra (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sebastian , danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Bin heute mit Tjalf im Regen gefahren um auf die 60 - 80 Km zu kommen !!!!!!!!! So ein bescheidenes Schei ...... Wetter 

Gruß Dirk

___________________


Der Weg ist das Ziel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigra (5. Oktober 2009)

Was geht diesen Samstag  ??????????

Gruß Dirk

_______________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## ralf_g (5. Oktober 2009)

...wenn das Wetter passt...Harz 

Treffe mich Di. (Morgen) 16 Uhr mit Torben80 an der Tanke Reuter / Harztor...noch jemand Zeit !?

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Was geht diesen Samstag  ??????????




Wenns Wetter passt, könnte man ja mal wieder ne smoothe Runde drehen...


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian , danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Bin heute mit Tjalf im Regen gefahren um auf die 60 - 80 Km zu kommen !!!!!!!!! So ein bescheidenes Schei ...... Wetter




*lol* das solltest Du doch nicht heute machen sondern im Laufe der Woche.....


----------



## ralf_g (6. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt, könnte man ja mal wieder ne smoothe Runde drehen...



...oder auch so


----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Treffe mich Di. (Morgen) 16 Uhr mit Torben80 an der Tanke Reuter / Harztor...noch jemand Zeit !?
> 
> Gruß, Ralf



Wo solls denn langgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Diesmal kann ja wer anders die Strecke Planen *g* dann bin ich nicht der Schuldige wenns Abenteuerlich wird


----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Diesmal kann ja wer anders die Strecke Planen *g* dann bin ich nicht der Schuldige wenns Abenteuerlich wird


Warum, ist doch ne echt super Runde gewesen! Und Abenteuer gehört doch dazu


----------



## ralf_g (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjalf schrieb:


> Wo solls denn langgehen?



mir egal !!! Vielleicht Mandelbecker Forst...kommst du mit ?


----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

Jo, bin dabei...16 Uhr an der Tanke 

Bis gleich...


----------



## ralf_g (6. Oktober 2009)

schön bis gleich


----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Schweine  ich muss arbeiten...wie is das Wetter in NOM?


----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

18 Grad, trocken von oben...etwas feucht von unten...gut, das ich mein Bike gestern nicht gewienert habe


----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjalf schrieb:


> ...gut, das ich mein Bike gestern nicht gewienert habe



nach der Regen fahrt...


----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass....am WE wieder die Wieterrunde Manu? Mein Hund is schon heiss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (6. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich von Fr. bis So. Familienausflug zu Freunden nach Bottrop, aber wenn daraus nichts wird...gerne!


----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Achso..na auch nicht schlecht...dann viel Spass Euch....habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden wegen Dirk seinen Bremsen, der wollte doch damit am we rumkommen?!


----------



## ralf_g (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey war ne nette Feierabendrunde...schmutzig aber gut 

Habe mein MTB gleich abgekärchert und jetzt regnets wie Sau...was wie ein Glück 

bis demnächst...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Wo gings lang? Wer war alles am Start?


----------



## ralf_g (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjalf, Torben80 und meine Wenigkeit.

War meine Feierabendrunde durch den Mandelbecker Forst...mit viel Waldautobahn...also weniger was für dich


----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann habe ick ja nix verpasst *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. Oktober 2009)

Heute Biken....15:45 an der Brücke am Sportplatz....wer is am start?


----------



## ralf_g (10. Oktober 2009)

schließ Mal einer den Wasserhahn


----------



## akastylez (10. Oktober 2009)

Bringt nix


----------



## Tjalf (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey seid ja heute auch nicht gefahren, dann nehme ich mal an, dass es in NOM genauso geschifft hat wie hier in NRW (Bottrop)
Naja, hoffentlich ist nächstes WE besseres bzw. trockeneres Wetter!

Bis dann, gruß
Manuel


----------



## nigra (10. Oktober 2009)

Ne,das ist eher ein Rohrbruch Soll erst am Mittwoch besser werden !!

Gruß Dirk

_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Tjalf (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
soll am kommenden Wochenende schon wieder regenen...
Dat is kein goldener Oktober dieses Jahr

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Tjalf (14. Oktober 2009)

....ich meine natürlich regnen


----------



## nigra (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen , das Wetter macht wohl schläfrig  Was läuft oder läuft was am Wochenende

Gruß Dirk

_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (16. Oktober 2009)

Wollten ja heute fahren...das war aber wohl nen satz mit X - dat war wohl nix.Soll ja leider das ganze we so bleiben


----------



## nigra (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Basti , laut Regenradar soll es morgen ab Mittag nicht mehr Regnen !!

Gruß Dirk

________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (16. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen , das Wetter macht wohl schläfrig  Was läuft oder läuft was am Wochenende
> 
> Gruß Dirk
> 
> ...


----------



## nigra (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ralf, die schnelligkeit hängt nicht vom Bike ab . Sondern vom Fahrer  Ich glaub der rest der Truppe bereitet sich auf den Winterschlaf vor  ( Forumaktivität )

Gruß Dirk
______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralf_g (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja Dirk ist auch so...aber mit einem modernen MTB merkt man schon einen unterschied...


----------



## nigra (16. Oktober 2009)

Jau das stimmt,  mein Klein wiegt knapp 13 Kg , und das Race 8.0 10,6 Kg . Die Technik ist auch  am Klein 13 Jahre alt . Das Race ist einfach nur ein saugeiles Bike !!!

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Das Race ist einfach nur ein saugeiles Bike !!!



*g* dat sag einer der sonst noch nix anderes modernes gefahren ist  zum Thema Regen (ick kotze gleich)


----------



## nigra (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Basti , einmal Hardtrailer immer Hardtrailer. Ich bin halt kein Downhiller!!!! Zum Thema Wetter :kotz: mir fehlen die Worte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Dirk

__________________


Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## nigra (17. Oktober 2009)

An Alle ,was geht morgen wenn es mal nicht Regnet 
_____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich bin halt kein Downhiller!!!!



Jetzt musste mir noch erzählen was nen Fully mit nem Downhiller zu tun hat!?


----------



## nigra (17. Oktober 2009)

Ach Basti , das können wir beim nächsten Treffen mal bequatschen  Ich fahre halt lieber ein Hardtrail ( laut DIMO Nagelbrett ) . Was macht Dimo eigentlich 

Gruß Dirk

_____________

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. Oktober 2009)

Der ist Erkältet, ich will Dich mal aufklären Dirk ;-) Fully is nicht gleich Fully, man unterscheidet in verschiedene Klassen, die da wären:

*Marathon Fullys*
Bis 100mm Federweg an Front und Heck, die Rennmaschinen unter den Fullys, gemacht für die sportlichen Fahrer. Gewicht zwischen 11 und 12Kg

*AllMountainSport*
Bis 130mm an Front und Heck (z.B. Irinas Canyon) die Alleskönner unter den Bikes mit der größten Zielgruppe. Super Klettereigenschaften und viel Reserven für bergab. Im Gegensatz zu Marathon Fullys hat man hier vorne und hinten mehr Federweg, größere Scheiben und fettere Reifen sowie stabilere Felgen. Gewicht von 12 - 13Kg

*AllMountainPlus*
Das selbe wie AllMountainSport, bloß mit bis zu 150mm an Front und Heck (z.B. mein Ghost)

*EnduroLight*
Die gehen von 150 - 170mm an Front und Heck (z.B. das neue Canyon Nerve AM oder das Torque ES) Tourentauglich aber auch für den Abfahrtsspaß konzipiert. Dicke Reifen, dickere Rahmen, große Scheibenbremsen - Gewicht aber mit bis zu 14,5Kg noch leicht genug um Touren fahren zu können.

*Enduro*
Wie EnduroLight, bloß halt kein Leichtbau sondern schwerer und meist vorne nur ein Kettenblatt - zu groß um damit einen Berg hochzufahren. Gewicht bis zu 17Kg

*Freerider*
Von 190mm nach oben keine Grenzen (erkennt man an der fetten Doppelbrückengabel und dem riesen Federdämpfer hinten - wie in dem Video was Du mit geschickt hast, Gewicht ab 17KG absolut Tourenuntauglich

Wärst Du mein ein Gescheites Fully gefahren, würdest Du nicht so reden ;-) zum Touren is nen Fully dat beste. Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Gründe sich ein Hardtail zu kaufen, a) man möchte nicht viel Geld ausgeben oder b) man will Bike-Rennen bestreiten und im Kampf gegen die Uhr und andere Mountainbiker aufgrund des geringen Gewichts keine Leistung verschenken. Das gute Verhältnis von Gewicht und Steifigkeit geht aber leider zu Lasten des Komforts - stört Hardtailfahrer aber nicht, weil Sie es auch nicht anderes kennen ;-)


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja,  du hast recht !!!! 
Danke für deinen Tip , Hinterrad läuft wieder 

Gruß Dirk

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf einem Hardtrail )


----------



## akastylez (18. Oktober 2009)

Na siehste


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch noch lernfähig , aber manchmal unbelehrbar  War das mit den Pilzen sammeln ernst gemeint????

Der Weg ist das ZIEL


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Dimo , gute Besserrung . Gruß auch an Julia 

Gruß Dirk

_____________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hat se echt ernst gemeint......Sie freut sich schon! Haben Ralf vorhin an der Tanke getroffen, fast nicht erkannt ohne Helm und Brille *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slaika (18. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende sammeln wir PILZE  das war mein Ernst!


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Irina, das heißt aber früh raus ( denn der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ) . Es darf nur keinen starken Bodenfrost geben , sonst sind die Pilze hin . Hauptsache du kommst den Berg überhaupt runter . Deine Energie bei der letzten Tour war echt spitze 
Gruß Dirk

____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( egal wie )


----------



## Slaika (18. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Unterstützung!!!!
Und das mit den Pilzen.... was ist denn bei Dir früh?


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2009)

Früh .....  6:00 

Aber 9 :00 reicht auch , aber richte mich ganz nach euch 

Gruß Dirk 

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( melde mich für heute ab / Schlafen ) Basti hat meine Handynummer , wenns fragen gibt . Einfach Anrufen


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, wenns Wetter so bleibt, könnte man am WE ja fast mal wieder ne Runde biken!


----------



## Tjalf (20. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Mensch, wenns Wetter so bleibt, könnte man am WE ja fast mal wieder ne Runde biken!



Das kannste wohl sagen, wird mal wieder Zeit nach dem Regenguss letzte Woche.
Wie währe es, wenn wir mal ein wenig den Solling erforschen...Garmin Besitzer haben wir ja, die können ja mal ne schöne Route planen...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2009)

Fertige Routen haben wir schon genung....müssen nur wissen welche wir fahren wollen ;-) schau mal auf http://www.gps-tour.info


----------



## Tjalf (20. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Fertige Routen haben wir schon genung....müssen nur wissen welche wir fahren wollen ;-) schau mal auf http://www.gps-tour.info



...und da liegt die Qual der Wahl, dazu müßte man bis spätestens Freitag Abend wissen, wer alles am Start ist!
Dann können wir entscheiden, ob wie viele HM wir fressen wollen
Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, wann wir in NOM starten...und wo wir uns treffen, damit wir im Convoy gemeinsam zum Startpunkt fahren!
Jedenfalls habe ich schon RICHTIG BÖCKE!!!
LG
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey...

ich war heute Nachmittag schonmal 2 1/2 Std. mit Rennrad unterwegs...war das Geil, endlich mal wieder fahren 


Also ich werde wohl am Sa. die CTF von cicli-club Nom mitfahren...

Wieter-Plesse-Biking CTF   Startzeit: 9:00 -10:00 Uhr
Start/Ziel: BBS-Sporthalle, Sudheimer Str. 43, 37154 Northeim

genaueres unter: http://www.cicli-club-northeim.de/

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## nigra (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Basti, wir sollten uns wirklich mal an den Solling machen. Und uns vieleicht am Freitag mal drüber bequatschen . Bin auf jeden Fall dabei Kannst du evtl. nochmal nach meiner Hinterradbremse schauen, weil nach dem Reifenwechsel stimmt da was nicht . 

Gruß Dirk 
____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2009)

Joa...müssen wir mal bequatschen, was haste denn da wieder gemacht mit Deiner Bremse? Mach nicht immer alles kaputt , ne kein Problem, kommste mal schnell rumme...


----------



## DI EM OH (21. Oktober 2009)

UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

wieder wach. 
biken
biken
biken
biken
was geht wer will
biken


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2009)

Wurde auch mal Zeit Alder ;-)


----------



## Tjalf (21. Oktober 2009)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> wieder wach.
> biken
> ...



Da iss ja wieder...


----------



## nigra (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Basti , wann passt es dir am Freitag ? 
Ich könnte so gegen 17:30 h .

Gruß Dirk
____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf einem Hardtrail )


----------



## Forstrider (22. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen,

will mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder melden. Würde gerne auch am WE starten doch hat mich eine Schleimbeutelentzündung wohl für dieses Jahr außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Würde trotzdem gerne hier noch einwenig Werbung zu der CTF machen die Ralf angesprochen hatte. Übernehme einfach mal meinen Text aus dem http://wermachtmit.de - Forum: 
_Der Cicli Club Northeim veranstaltet am Samstag dem 24.1.09 wieder eine CTF. Die Strecke führt durch den Wieter - Nörtener Wald zur Plesseburg und zurück (wie letztes Jahr doch gibt es neu einen Singletrailabschnitt alternativ zur normalen Strecke). Insgesamt ist die Strecke 53km lang mit ca. 1000Hm. Der Start ist von 9.00 - 10.00 an der BBS-Sporthalle Northeim. Es handelt sich dabei um kein Rennen. Die Strecke ist technisch nicht allzu schwer (allerdings sollte man das nasse Herbstlaub nicht unterschätzen), komplett ausgeschildert und es gibt unterwegs Versorgungsstationen. Die Startgebühr beträgt überschaubare 6,- Euro (BDR-Mitglieder 4,- Euro)
Im Zielbereich gibt es dieses Jahr eine Möglichkeit sich zu verpflegen (belegte Brote und Erbsensuppe mit Wursteinlage) und es gibt die Möglichkeit sich und sein Bike zu reinigen.
Alternativ gibt es auch noch eine kürzere 35Km-Strecke mit ca. 700 Hm (Man kann unterwegs entscheiden ob man die kurze oder die lange fährt)._ Ich fänd es toll wenn sich auch ein paar Lokalmatadoren einfinden würden zumal es eine gute Gelegenheit ist mal ein paar neue Biker kennen zulernen.

Zur Euerer Tour im Solling: Wenn ich fit wäre und die Veranstaltung nicht wäre - würde ich mich gern als Guide anbieten, da ich den Ostsolling gut kenne incl. einiger Singletrail die nicht allzu bekannt sind. Vielleicht im Winter mal. Bin gespannt, ob sich eine(r) diesen Text antut.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2009)

Forstrider schrieb:


> .._wie letztes Jahr doch gibt es neu einen Singletrailabschnitt alternativ zur normalen Strecke_



Welcome Back  wo soll denn der Abschnitt sein?

@Dirk Freitag wirds bei mir wenn erst gegen Abend was.....oder dann halt am Sa.


----------



## Forstrider (22. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Welcome Back


Back leider nur im Forum und nicht auf dem Trail

Die Frage nach dem Trailabschnitt kann ich leider nicht sicher beantworten, da ich nicht die Strecke ausgearbeitet habe und diesen Teil auch nicht ausschildern werde. Du kennst sicher den Trail es ist meine ich ein Teil des Kammweges vom Wieterturm in Richtung Gesundbrunnen. (ohne Gewähr).


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2009)

Ah....quasi meine Hausrunde *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstrider (22. Oktober 2009)

Upps da hat sich bei meiner CTF-Ankündigung ein kleiner aber Entscheidener Fehler eingeschlichen. Die CTF findet am *24.10.09 *und nicht am 24.1.09 statt.


----------



## nigra (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen , wie sieht es mit morgen aus . Laut Wetter - Online gibt es erst gegen Abend Regen .

Gruß Dirk
______________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf einem Hardtail )


----------



## akastylez (23. Oktober 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> ...auch auf einem *Hardtrail*



Dirk, welchen Trail meinst Du? Den Wietertrail oder hast Du einen gefunden der noch härter ist  ??? Wenn dann sollten wir früh starten moin...


----------



## nigra (23. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein Blö.....er schreibfehler , ich meine natürlich Hardtail 

Gruß Dirk  ------

_______________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf einem Hardtail )


----------



## ralf_g (25. Oktober 2009)

hey,
wie war gestern eure solling-tour???

...oder wart ihr pilze sammeln !!!

lg. ralf


----------



## Forstrider (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hier ein Rückblick auf die CTF Wieter-Plesse-Biking. Mit viel Aufwand organisiert. Viele positive Reaktionen erhalten doch leider nur ca. 35 Starter.  Am Wetter kann es nicht gelegen haben. Schade. 
Leider auch nur wenig bekannte Gesichter gesehen. War das Startgeld von 6,- zuviel?

@ Ralf Ich hoffe Dir hatte die Tour Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (25. Oktober 2009)

Bernd,

die Tour war super  ...nur schade das so wenige da waren 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Tjalf (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihrs...
Ich bin an diesen Wochenende garnicht groß gefahren, nur mal schnell 1,5 Std mit meinen alten MTB.
Ich habe mein ZR Race verkauft und mir jetzt auch ein Waldsofa zugelegt...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (29. Oktober 2009)

Wurde auch Zeit  glückwunsch zu dem bike!


----------



## nigra (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ,habe die Fotos von heute im Album.

Gruß Dirk 

__________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf meinem Hardtail ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2009)

Danke Dirk ;-)


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,

wie siehtâs denn aus? Wir sind ja nun schon einige hier - wir kÃ¶nnten uns ja mal so Trikots machen lassen, auf http://www.owayo.de/home.htm kann man sich Trikots individuell gestalten, die Aufschriften, Logos etc. werden nicht billig aufgedruckt sondern bei der Herstellung des Trikots als Fasern mit eingewebt, die QualitÃ¤t soll fÃ¼r 45â¬ / Stk. sehr gut sein, habe ich mir bei meiner Recherche sagen lassen. Wer hÃ¤tte denn generelles Interesse?

So kÃ¶nnte so was aussehen:










oder






oder






GruÃ
Basti


----------



## Tjalf (2. November 2009)

Hi Stylez...
finde ich ja mal ne super coole Idee
Auf alle Fälle, ich bin dabei...

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## nigra (2. November 2009)

Hey Stylez...
ich bin auch dabei , aber das Muster ?????


_______________

Der Weg ist das Ziel ( auch auf meinem Hardtail )


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2009)

ja...entwerf auch ein muster und stell es hier ein..


----------



## Tjalf (3. November 2009)

Hi,
ich hätte da einen Teamnamen Vorschlag:
The TrailHunters


LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (3. November 2009)

Ohne The davor...trailhunters ist schon verdammt lang...Trailrocker, oder Trailschweine gefällt mir aber besser


----------



## Tjalf (3. November 2009)

Hi Stylez,
wenn es dann mit den Trikos akut wird, sind wir diplomatisch...die Mehrheit entscheidet.

LG


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2009)

Sieht nicht so aus


----------



## Tjalf (4. November 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus



Wie?Sieht nicht so aus!


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2009)

Dat es Akut wird.....drei Leute is net gerade viel...


----------



## nigra (4. November 2009)

Wieso 3 mit mir sind es 4 . Oder zählen HT - Biker nicht

Gruß Dirk

___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2009)

Ich zähle nur 3....Tjalf, Du und Icke...


----------



## nigra (4. November 2009)

und was ist mit DIMO


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2009)

Stimmt....apropos Dimo...der hat da auch noch so ne Druckerei am Start...die bedrucken so Lauf-Funktions-WÃ¤sche...er will da fragen ob die auch Rad-Trikots im Programm haben...dann soll wohl eins an die 30â¬ kosten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjalf (4. November 2009)

Dat währe ja mal was...


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2009)

Schauen wir mal.....


----------



## Tjalf (10. November 2009)

Moin...
Seid Ihr alle in den Regenschlaf gefallen...
Ist das nicht ein sch**** Wetter 
hoffentlich wird es bald von oben trocken...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2009)

Zum kotzen dat Wetter...


----------



## nigra (14. November 2009)

Na schon Winterschlaf eingetretten, mach mal einer das Licht am Tag draußen an !!!
Das Wetter ist echt zum :kotz:en

Gruß an alle Northeimer Dirk
__________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigra (16. November 2009)

JUHU, und noch ein Waldsofa im Team. Mein Slide 7.0 ist startklar, nun liegts am Wetter . 

Gruß Dirk 

__________________

Der  Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer stellt den Regen entlich ab?
Ich könnte k****

Ach ja, aus Tjalf wird DragonSlider

LG
Manuel


----------



## DI EM OH (28. November 2009)

bei dem wetter komm ich in die wechseljahre

der vormittag verheißt einen geilen bike tag und dann wenn ich drei stunden mittagspause habe fängts an zu pissen.
Ich bin aber auch zu geizig mir ma anständige klamotten zu kofen.


----------



## DI EM OH (28. November 2009)

also mein copy-shop hat div. funktionsshirts aber alles ohne trikottaschen 
lang oder kurz zwei oder einfarbig mit reiÃverschluss also quasi ein lauftrikot mit hohem kragen. voll bedruckt 

zwischen 25â¬ und maximal 30â¬ Ãbrigens ich fand das schwarz-rot-weiÃ mit dem 
trail heil gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## DragonSlider (28. November 2009)

Hey Dimo,
aufgewacht?
Du sagst es, heute morgen sah es noch so super aus, jetzt wo ich gleich ne runde "Sliden" möchte pisste es gleich wieder
Ich könnte kotzen

Das mit den Shirts hört sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an !
Brauchen wir da ne Mindestabnahme?

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (28. November 2009)

Ick bin och wieder im Lande  Glückwunsch Dirk, zufrieden?


----------



## nigra (28. November 2009)

Hallo , 

Jau  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (29. November 2009)

Jo...wie schauts denn aus?Will heute auf jeden mal ne Runde fahren...hat noch wer bock?


----------



## nigra (29. November 2009)

Hi , heute kann ich leider nicht  . War gestern mit Manuel 3 Std. im Wieter, das reicht sonst gibts me.......er von der Regierung 

Gruß Dirk

___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (29. November 2009)

Im Wieter bei dem Matsch? Das hat eigentlich wenig Sinn...


----------



## nigra (29. November 2009)

War aber super !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (29. November 2009)

....matschig...


----------



## akastylez (30. November 2009)

So wie es aussieht, wirds wieder trockener http://www.google.de/search?q=wette...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a



ich würde sagen am WE is FAHREN angesagt (wenns trocken bleibt)


----------



## nigra (30. November 2009)

Hast du was gegen Matsch ???

Gruß Dirk

_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (30. November 2009)

Schon bissel blöd wenn man die Berge nicht hochkommt wenns zu matschig ist, da nützt der Beste Reifen nix...


----------



## DragonSlider (30. November 2009)

Na Ihr beiden...

habt ja ne "matschige" Diskusion


----------



## akastylez (30. November 2009)

Wenn sich dann bei Dirk mal richtig schön der Matsch am Reifen festhängt und er keinen Grip mehr hat weiss er wat ick meine


----------



## nigra (30. November 2009)

Das weiss ich , wir haben früher ( vor deiner Zeit ) sogenannte Schlechtwettertouren gemacht !!!!  Also ich kenne das, wenn nichts mehr geht !!! ( Schaltung , Bremse , Reifen ) nur noch ein einziger Dreckklumpen sind .

Gruß 
Dirk

_______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (1. Dezember 2009)

Matsch auf der Waldautobahn? Wo denn dieses?


----------



## nigra (1. Dezember 2009)

Meinste ich kenne nur Waldautobahnen !!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Dirk

______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde euch beiden lustig...


----------



## akastylez (1. Dezember 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Meinste ich kenne nur Waldautobahnen !!!!!!!!!!!!



Siehste...sei froh dat Du mich kennengerlernt hast, sonst würdest Du immernoch mit Deinem Hardtail Waldautobahnen fahren


----------



## nigra (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Das weiss ich , wir haben früher ( vor deiner Zeit ) sogenannte Schlechtwettertouren gemacht !!!!  Also ich kenne das, wenn nichts mehr geht !!! ( Schaltung , Bremse , Reifen ) nur noch ein einziger Dreckklumpen sind .
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk
> ...



Da fühlt mann sich doch wohl und dann hinter her alles schön wieder sauber machen


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Da schau her, ein Enduro Light Fahrer ;-) Willkommen bei uns hier!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

War heut morgen mal am Wieterturm und bin dann Richtung Golfplatz runter.Muss sagen da gibt es schon ein paar schöne Trails
Bei schönem wetter ist der Spaß Faktor um einiges höher würde ich sagen 
Wenn es Zeitlich mal bei mir passen sollte,würde ich mich gern mal bei der ein oder anderen Runde mit einklincken.Muss aber dazu sagen hab mitte August erst angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Wunderbar...freuen und immer wenn welche mitfahren ;-) ich wette den Besten Teil der Strecke kennst Du nicht ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin ja auch erst mal nur Strasse hoch gefahren um erst mal zu gucken ,das ich dort auch ankomme ;-). Aber Querfeldein scheint es schöne Wege zu geben. Aber leider bei dem nassen laub/ Wurzel nicht ganz einfach zufahren


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Geil geil geil sach ick Dir, wirst Du dann sehen wenn Du mal komplett mitfährst ;-) es gibt viele versteckte Wege. Ich hoffe mal bis bald!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

Klingt sehr viel versprechend 
Wie alt seid ihr alle so in der Truppe????


----------



## nigra (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi Baxter75 , ich bin nigra ( Dirk )  bin Baujahr 1968 und fahre seid 1993 MTB HT und seid Novemder 09 nur noch Fully !!

Gruß 
Dirk
------------------
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin der Sebastian 30Jahre alt und fahre seit 3 Jahren wieder aktiv MTB, früher auch schonmal aber da machte es nicht so nen Spass mit nem 0815 MTB..


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi Baxter75!
Ich bin Manuel ein guter 73er , fahre seit meinem 16 Lebensjahr MTB...
würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir Dich bei uns mal begrüßen dürfen! Im Wieter kann man es ganz schön rocken lassen...

Bis denne...

LG
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi @all

Ich bin der Sven Bj 75 wie schon erwähnt,fahre ich erst seid mitte August MTB.Bin vor gut Zwanzig Jahren mal Trail gefahren ,bin also doch nicht ganz neu auf dem Gebiet .
Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an,das ihr alle doch schon etwas älter  seid.Da ihr ja schon alle nen guten vorsprung an Kondition (Km) habt,wird es mich nicht abhalten, mal die ein oder andere Runde mit euch zu drehen.
Die Härteste Tour war dieses Jahr zum Brocken (ca 105 km ) ,aber genial
Von wo Startet ihr eure Runde immer ?????


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

...eins mal vorab, wir fahren keine Rennen, wenn wir uns treffen fahren wir um fun zu haben.
Wir warten immer auf den letzten, der sagt dann wann es weiter geht! So haben alle Spaß am biken...also keine Scheu!

Also auf gehts...


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

Na denn! Lets get rock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

habe nicht bemerkt, dass schon die Seite 15 aktuell ist und dachte ich habe die erste Antwort vergessen zu senden...naja, man wird halt älter


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

Scheu auf keinen Fall  Klar sollte der Fun Faktor an erster stelle stehen. Ist schon klar das jeder Berg auf so wohl als Berg ab sein Tempo fährt und dann an bestimmten Punkten gewartet wird.


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich bin bis ende Oktober dieses Jahr nur HT gefahren, deshalb auch vorwiegend Waldautobahn und muß erst einmal lernen mit meinen neuen Spielzeug richtig um zu gehen...aber es wird


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

Das einzigste Zweirad was ich die letzten Jahre bewegt hab ,war so etwas hier :


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Von wo Startet ihr eure Runde immer ?????



In der Regel Treffen wir uns an der kleinen Brücke am Sportplatz in Northeim...von da aus gehts dann los. Wie siehts bei Dir am WE aus?


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Das einzigste Zweirad was ich die letzten Jahre bewegt hab ,war so etwas hier :



Ja, sowas habe ich auch noch


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

@Baxter75,
sag mal hast dun nen Zwillingsbruder?
Ich kenne dich von sehen irgendwo her, weiß bloß noch nicht wo ich dich hinstecken soll...


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Die Härteste Tour war dieses Jahr zum Brocken (ca 105 km ) ,aber genial



Meine härteste war die Val Du Ina Runde im Bikeurlaub im 3-Länder-Eck 76KM und 2243Hm - da tat der Arsch gut weh, glaub mal


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Dezember 2009)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @Baxter75,
> sag mal hast dun nen Zwillingsbruder?
> Ich kenne dich von sehen irgendwo her, weiß bloß noch nicht wo ich dich hinstecken soll...



Ja,hab nen Zwillingsbruder .Ist hier auch drin unter Pitbull75.
Vielleicht kennst du einen von uns vom Bund her !!!!!!!!
Mein Bruder war in OHA beim Bund,seine Frau kommt aus NOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist bei Zwillingen ja das Problem, man weiß nicht genau welchen man von sehen nun kennt...
Ich kenne den einen von euch auch nur von sehen...
ich weiß nur, dass du jetzt um einiges Muskulöser bist als damals...


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2009)

Tja...welcher ist es nun *g* wie groß bistn Du und wat wiegst Du?


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Dezember 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Tja...welcher ist es nun *g* wie groß bistn Du und wat wiegst Du?



Bin 1,75 cm und wiege zur Zeit 77 kg 

@DragonSlider

kannst du evt sagen zu welcher zeit bzw vor wie viel Jahren ,du einen von uns schon mal gesehen hast.
Früher hieß es immer die Zwillinge aus Hattorf,mit ihren getunten Karren


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Dezember 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> In der Regel Treffen wir uns an der kleinen Brücke am Sportplatz in Northeim...von da aus gehts dann los. Wie siehts bei Dir am WE aus?



Wenn ich glück hab ,habe ich im Monat zwei freie WE ,aber eins auf jeden Fall immer. Arbeite in einer Druckerei und wir haben da nen 5-Schichtsystem.


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

Bist ja nen Leichtgewicht...also das 18" Fritzz


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich glück hab ,habe ich im Monat zwei freie WE ,aber eins auf jeden Fall immer. Arbeite in einer Druckerei und wir haben da nen 5-Schichtsystem.



Ich weiss zwar nicht wie das Wetter in NOM gerade ist, aber wenn es trocken bleibt wollen wir am WE fahren...bist Du am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (3. Dezember 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Bist ja nen Leichtgewicht...also das 18" Fritzz



Weißt doch,um so weniger mann wiegt um so weniger braucht mann den Berg hoch schleppen  .Soll aber nächstes Jahr mehr werden . ja ist das 18".
Samstag ist bei mir schlecht,Sonntag würde es evt gehen ,da Schwiegereltern am WE zu Besuch sind


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenns trocken bleibt war erstmal Fr und Sa geplant....Sonntag weiss ick noch net...


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Dezember 2009)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Bin 1,75 cm und wiege zur Zeit 77 kg
> 
> @DragonSlider
> 
> ...



Genau zu dieser Zeit habe ich euch beide zusammen bei MCD gesehen...


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Dezember 2009)

wir waren vor ca 15 Jahren sehr sehr oft in NOM bei MCD


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

So lange gibts den Drecksladen in NOM schon


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich bin Kai der Bruder vom Sven.Fahre seit 1996 MTB und etwas später kam ein Rennrad dazu.Fahre so wie ich Zeit habe.Wenn es mal klappt komme ich dann auch mal mit.Es ist immer mal schön ein paar neue Gesichtern kennen zu lernen.Bin ganz Jahres
Fahrer so weit es möglich ist.


----------



## akastylez (3. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls willkommen.Ja,wir fahren auch das ganze Jahr.Wollen moin gegen 14h unsere Wieterrunde fahren,vielleicht bist Du ja am Start!?


----------



## akastylez (4. Dezember 2009)

Zu Geil!


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Dezember 2009)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Dezember 2009)

@all

Dann wünsche ich euch heut nachmittag viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir wird es nichts muss bis 15.30 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## DragonSlider (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## akastylez (4. Dezember 2009)

Wat ne Schlammschlacht heute...


----------



## DragonSlider (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
die lachenden Smylis sind dem Comic gedacht...

@Kai von mir auch ein Willkommen hier bei uns...evtl. klappt es ja mal, dass wir alle zusammen mal ne Tour machen, wenn das fu** Wetter mal besser wird...
Heute sind wir mal ne Mädchen-Runde gefahren, denn im Wieter hätte es bei dem extremen Matsch und rutschigen Untergrund nicht wirklich viel Spass gemacht...

Bis denne...

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz alle im Winterschlaf hier *g*


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Dezember 2009)

Winterschlaf...währe bei dem schei*** Wetter gar nicht mal so schlecht...

Laut Wetter.com soll es bald frieren draußen, dann wird die Matschepampe entlich hart und man kann biken 

Let's go Christmas-bikeing 
...wer ist mit am Start am 24.12.09

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei...mit roter Zipfelmütze!


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,würde gerne mal mitfahren.Aber das wird wahrscheinlich erst nach Weihnachten was.
Wenn meine Frau weniger arbeiten muss.Fahrt ihr nur Freitags oder auch am Sa o. So,
am Freitag schaffe ich das nicht wegen der Arbeit.Wie lang sind denn immer die Runden die ihr fahrt ;-}}}}.Weil ich muss ja auch erstmal nach NOM kommen mit dem Auto oder per Rad.


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2009)

Die runde dauert so 2 - 2 1/2 Std wenn man sie das Erste mal fährt, wenn man Fit ist dann so 1:40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (10. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich werde auf alle Fälle am 24.12 fahren, Stylez wohl auch wo lang und wie lange entscheiden wir live (meißt beginnen wir unsere Hausrunde, in dem wir erst einmal ein paar Höhenmeter im Wieter absolvieren .
1. und 2. Feiertag werde ich nicht fahren...zwischen den Tagen steht biken nichts im Weg, werde ich dann aber kurzfristig hier mitteilen...

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand evtl. interresse an einen Neujahrsbiken?
Wenn ja, können wir ja hier einmal ein paar Ideen sammeln, wann, wo, wielange so eine Tour aussehen könnte...
Schönen dritten Advent noch...

LG

Manuel


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin im Snowboardurlaub...ich bin also net dabei.


----------



## nigra (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei um das Bikejahr 2010 mit ein zu Leuten

Gruß

Dirk
_____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, an alle die noch nicht ganz im Winterschlaf liegen, habe vor am kommenden Freitag den 18.12 ne Runde zu biken...
wer mit am Start sein möchte ist spätestens um 14 Uhr an der Brücke am Sportplatz...

Bis denne und LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (15. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich am Start....war ganz schön anstrengend heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sonnenscheinbiker,
nun ist es endlich sonnig und der Boden trocken und trotzdem will wohl keiner eine Runde drehen. Ich hatte mich schon auf dem Sofa bequem gemacht mit Glühwein und Spekulatius und freute mich schon auf Euere Berichte.

Dieses Wetter macht zumindest meine Krankheitstage erträglicher. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle,
Bin heute mit meinen Bruder im Harz bei minus 16 Grad auf der Hanskühnenburg gewesen...naja, was soll ich dazu sagen, hat nur bedingt wirklich Spass gemacht. Ist einfach zu kalt, uns sind fast die Finger abgefroren (autsch) und fürs Material ist es auch nicht gerade gut denke ich...man hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass man ein Fully unter dem Hintern hat, so träge sind die Federelemente bei dem Temperaturen. Weiterhin das Fahren im hohen Schnee, darunter gefroren ist auch nicht toll...

Fazit: bei diesen Bedingungen machts kein Spaß...

LG
Manuel


----------



## Forstrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Manuel,
war mein warten doch nicht vergeblich. 

Mein Respekt bei den Temperaturen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## nigra (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo , 
an alle Winterschläfer. Habe die Bilder der heutigen Harztour zur Hanskühnenburg mit Manuel hochgeladen. 

Grüße 
Dirk
_____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!  ( auch im Winter , wenn es schneit )


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Dezember 2009)

nigra schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> an alle Winterschläfer........................
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Bei den Temperaturen macht es leider kein Spaß


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Manuel 

von wo aus seid ihr gefahren ??????


----------



## nigra (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Baxter75,
wir sind vom Parkplatz am ende der Söse aus gestartet , sind ja nur knapp 6 km bis zur Hanskühnenburg. Werden aber bei Schnee und -16° C  ganz schön lang . Natürlich macht das im Sommer viel mehr Spaß !!!!!

Gruß Dirk ( nigra , Bruder von Manuel )

__________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wollte heute auch noch eine kleine Runde drehen,hier über die Dörfer.
aber die Weihnachtseinkäufe haben länger gedauert als gedacht.
Morgen wird auch mal wieder nichts,Geburtstagsfeier meiner grossen
Tochter.Vor Weihnachten komme ich bestimmt nicht mehr aufs Rad,ausser zur Arbeit (2 min Weg).
LG an Alle


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Dezember 2009)

kann ich mir gut vorstellen,das die knapp 6 km dann ganz schön lang werden .Aber ihr habt es ja so gewollt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## akastylez (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute auch im Harz..aber snowboarden, das hat dann wiederrum spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Pitbull75 , das Jahr ist ja noch nicht zu Ende. Nach Weihnachten gibt es auch noch ein par Tage zum Biken 

Gruß 
Dirk

_______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nächster Start morgen 21.12 um 10:30 Uhr an der Brücke am Sportplatz in Northeim für 2 bis 3 Stunden im Mandelbecker Gehölz...

wer ist noch alles am Star?...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich und Browny sind am Start!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle ,

wünsche euch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und lasst euch schön beschenken .LG Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (23. Dezember 2009)

Jooooooooo!
Eben so....

LG
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bin heute morgen kurz entschlossen zur HKB gefahren.Von Hattorf nach Lonau am Schwimmbad vorbei,Marientalstrasse hoch-Jagthaus und dann zur HKB,lies sich alles gut fahren.War richtig geil nicht zu kalt 1,5 Grad.Oben war zwar zu, hat mich aber nicht weiter gestöhrt.Windjacke drüber gezogen und dann ging es wieder richtung Heimat(Jagthaus-Singletrail Richtung Lonau dann rechts richtung Mühlenberg-Aschenhütte-Hörden-Hattorf).Bilder gibs im Album von dem schönen Tag.

LG Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Kai,
Das sind doch angenehme Temperaturen, hätte mit mehreren garantiert noch mehr Spaß gemacht...

LG
Manuel

P.S. Hoffentlich bis bald auf ne gemeinsame Tour...


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Dezember 2009)

hi,

das war für mich dieses Jahr die letzte Tour wahrscheinlich.Gestern Rad 
sauber gemacht,Distanzring vom Tretlager gebrochen.Habe um 14.30 bei meinem Bikehändler angerufen konnte noch schnell rüberkommen.Das Problem war beseitigt.Heute morgen weiter gemacht Schwingenlager über dem Tretlager muss ab und an mal gefettet werden,da habe ich mir doch glatt beim raus machen ein Lager zerschossen,waren eh fertig habe ich jetzt festgestellt.Aber meine Tour am Sonntag fällt damit wohl ins Wasser,
jetzt muss erstmal Ersatz her.Lager sind jetzt 4 Jahre im einsatz bei Wind und Wetter.Bis bald

LG Kai


----------



## akastylez (25. Dezember 2009)

Auha....das is ja gar nicht gut....soll aber eh das letzte Dreckswetter werden, von daher nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Dezember 2009)

das sagst Du,der komplette Lagersatz mit Achsen  da sind 115,- Euro wech.:kotz:Werde mir wohl den Satz ordern und  komplett alles tauschen.Dann ist alles wieder frisch.


----------



## akastylez (25. Dezember 2009)

Kacke alder....aber fuer irgendwat muss man ja die Kohle ja ausgeben!


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Dezember 2009)

Habe mich im Rocky-Thread mal schlau gemacht.Nofaith hat mir die Lager Nummern von SKF-Lagern gegeben .Die er selber verbaut hat nach einem
defekt.werde am Montag Morgen mal nach Herzberg zu Zetlitz fahren,ob
der mir diese besorgen kann.Der verkauft solche sachen.Ich brauche 4 Stück für den Schwingendrehpunkt,2 Links und 2 Rechts.Masse von einem Lager Durchmesser Aussen 21mm-Innen 12mm-5 mm Stark kostet von 
SKF ca 7,- Euro das Stück.Ich hoffe das ich bis Dienstag welche bekomme
das die Kiste wieder Läuft.So kann Ich am Sonntag einwenig Pflege betreiben am Bock,das ist die letzte Zeit einwenig zu kurz gekommen.Die letzte Zeit bin meistens nur gefahren. LG


----------



## akastylez (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, Pflege muss schon sein! Bekommt man die im Netz nicht guenstiger? Frag mal NapalmDeath, der kann eigenlich alles besorgen.


----------



## ralf_g (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !
Auf das eure Wünsche und Träume im neuen Jahr in
Erfüllung gehen. 

Ralf


----------



## DragonSlider (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ralf....
lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört...hast wohl dein Bike und Dich in den Winterschlaf gelegt
Wie ja hier im Forum steht, machen mein Bruder und ich morgen ein Neujahrs-biken...
Das wünsche ich Dir nartürlich auch!!!

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (31. Dezember 2009)

An Alle , 
#wünsche einen guten rutsch ins Jahr 2010 

Gruß

Dirk  _____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## ralf_g (31. Dezember 2009)

Manuel,

hast Recht...bin schon seid 4 Wochen im Winterschlaf 

Morgen geht nicht, da ich mein MTB umbaue...steige jetzt auch auf Fully um 
Aber kein AM (brauche nicht soviel Federweg), ist ein Canyon Lux MR ist mehr für CC-Race und Marathon gedacht mit 100mm Federweg.

Also viel Spaß Morgen...melde mich wenn ich wieder fahre.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2010)

@All

Wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2010

Gruß Sven


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Januar 2010)

Das wünsche ich auch allen...
Das Neujahrsbiken war einfach spitze 

LG
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2010)

Wo seid ihr gefahren ????

Ich hab mich mit meinem Bruder in NOM getroffen und sind dann zum Wieter hoch.Der Weg querfeldein war Spitze bei dem Schnee ,aber leider zu kurz


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Januar 2010)

mmmh...
auch wir haben den Wieter gerockt...
Dann waren das wohl eure Reifenprofile die wir gesehen haben...
Ich habe doch weiter oben angekündigt, dass wir heute Fahren, warum habt Ihr euch nicht gemeldet?...


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich war heut morgen kurz hier drin,hatte es auch oben gelesen .
Es war kurzfristig bei uns


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Januar 2010)

Na ja, kann man nichts machen...
Vielleicht klappte es ja ende Januar anfang Februar, dass man mal zusammen fährt...
Ich bin ab 7. Januar erst einmal außer Gefecht gesetzt. Ich habe seit mitte Dezember einen Leistenbruch, der dann Operiert wird *g*...
Aber dann kann der Frühling kommen...


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2010)

Wie lang war eure Runde ?????? 
Bei mir waren es gut 44 km


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Januar 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wie lang war eure Runde ??????
> Bei mir waren es gut 44 km


Keine Ahnung, habe keinen Radcomputer dranne. Aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Januar 2010)

@Sven,
bei mir Stand 54 km auf der Uhr bin noch zur Kamphütte gefahren.Wo die Trecker-Rodler waren.


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Winterschläfer 
I' m back...Leistenbruch OP hinter mir  alles gut gelaufen, jetzt knapp vier Wochen Pause, dann wieder locker anfangen und dann Kette rechts ...

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

dann wünsche ich dir gute Genesung 

lg.Ralf


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Januar 2010)

Danke, Danke, Danke....
Was macht dein Fully? Schon fertig?


----------



## ralf_g (10. Januar 2010)

...ja schon fertig. Konnte aber noch keine Probefahrt machen...bei dem Wetter!!!
Foto vom Fully kannste in meinem Album sehen...


----------



## akastylez (18. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Fully Ralf  wie kommt der Umstieg?


----------



## ralf_g (18. Januar 2010)

...ich wollte es hinten auch kompfortabler haben.

Man wird ja nicht jünger...

Gruß


----------



## DragonSlider (18. Januar 2010)

Ey Mann...
Er wird halt älter...


----------



## akastylez (18. Januar 2010)

*g* da hätte ich aber zu mehr Federweg und einer aufrechteren Sitzposition tendiert wenn ich älter werden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Februar 2010)

Ahhh...langsam wirds wieder wärmer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigra (20. Februar 2010)

Hi basti , habs auch nicht vergessen !!!

Gruß Dirk

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (20. Februar 2010)

He he....


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## nigra (20. Februar 2010)

Der Weg bleibt das Ziel !!!!


----------



## ralf_g (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs

schlaft ihr noch 

Ich wollte Morgen mal ne kleine Runde MTBiken...wenn das Wetter so wie heute ist...

Wie sieht´s aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Ralf,
bin heute mit meinen Bruder im Mandelbecker Forst unterwegs gewesen, klappt morgen nicht, wünsche Dir aber ne schöne Schlammschlacht wie wir heute! 
Dat mit dem fahren klappt schon noch!

Bis denne 
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (27. Februar 2010)

...schade konnte heute leider nicht

Nächstes mal klappt´s bestimmt wieder.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Torben80 (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Ralf,

ich wär morgen dabei!
Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## ralf_g (27. Februar 2010)

Fein !!!

ich denke mal so zwischen 11 und 12, was meinst du ?!


----------



## Torben80 (27. Februar 2010)

12 Uhr hört sich gut an!
 Wo soll's los gehen?


----------



## ralf_g (27. Februar 2010)

OK 12 Uhr.  

Tankstelle Reuter .


----------



## Torben80 (27. Februar 2010)

jep, geht klar!

bis morgen!


----------



## nigra (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden, wünsche euch morgen viel spaß !!

Denkt aber an kleingeld für die Waschstraße !!!

Gruß Dirk
__________________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2010)

Moin,

will morgen (wenn es trocken bleibt) so um 14:30 mal wieder (nach Wochen) die Wieterrunde fahren/versuchen zu fahren  Browny kanns kaum erwarten und würde sich wie ich auch über den Ein oder Anderen Mitfahrer freuen


----------



## nigra (4. März 2010)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht , wünsche aber viel Spaß !!!

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!! 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (4. März 2010)

Ich bin am Start!(wenn das Wetter mitspielt!)
Von wo wollen wir starten? Holzbrücke am Sportplatz?


----------



## DragonSlider (4. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> *akastylez <-- der immernoch auf sein Döner wartet!!!
> 
> Sorry aber das ist ein blöder Spruch !!!!*
> 
> ...



...........................


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2010)

Ja, Holzbrücke is gut! Dirk, sei froh dat ick net dazugeschrieben habe wer mir dat Döner versprochen hat


----------



## nigra (4. März 2010)

Kommt Zeit , kommt Döner !!!!

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2010)

Man is doch eh nur Spaß  (dat er immer alles so ERNST nehmen muss -  scheint wohl sonst nen ziemlich ernstes Leben zu haben der Gute)


----------



## nigra (4. März 2010)




----------



## akastylez (5. März 2010)

War ganz schön anstrengend heute....die 6Kg mehr merkt man schon (und ewig net gefahren auch) !


----------



## DragonSlider (5. März 2010)

Spaß gemacht hat es dennoch...


----------



## Mano (7. März 2010)

Moin,
ich will jetzt noch hoch auf den Wieter ist heute sonst noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (13. März 2010)

was geht ihr Lappen?


----------



## DragonSlider (13. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> was geht ihr Lappen?


Uaahh, ist da jemand aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht?
Bei mir ist alles Gut! Schon nen paar mal auf dem Bike gesessen....
Was geht bei Dir? Alles fit?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. März 2010)

Hallo @All,
bin heute Morgen nach der Nachtschicht erstmal zum Wieter hochgefahren
und Richtung Waldbühne nach Hause.Jetzt hänge schon den ganzen Tag durch.Muss gleich wieder zur Nachtschicht.
Wenn es bei mir die Zeit zulässt werde ich dann mal  bei euch mit fahren.


Gruß
Kai


----------



## Sina112 (13. März 2010)

Hi @ all,

stelle mich an dieser Stelle einfach mal vor. Mein Name ist Sina, komme logischerweise aus Northeim und werde dieses Jahr 21 Jahre alt. 2 von euch müssten sich noch an mich erinnern können, vor kurzem haben sie mir tatkräftig bei einer "Panne" geholfen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Die Tour konnte ich wenig später im Anschluss des Einsatzes von der Feuerwehr dann auch noch fortführen


----------



## akastylez (14. März 2010)

Willkommen


----------



## DragonSlider (14. März 2010)

Sina112 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> stelle mich an dieser Stelle einfach mal vor. Mein Name ist Sina, komme logischerweise aus Northeim und werde dieses Jahr 21 Jahre alt. 2 von euch müssten sich noch an mich erinnern können, vor kurzem haben sie mir tatkräftig bei einer "Panne" geholfen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Die Tour konnte ich wenig später im Anschluss des Einsatzes von der Feuerwehr dann auch noch fortführen



So muss das unter Bikern auch sein!
Willkommen bei uns!

LG Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (14. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es bei mir die Zeit zulässt werde ich dann mal  bei euch mit fahren.
> 
> 
> ...


...Dat wird aber auch mal Zeit 
Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## ralf_g (14. März 2010)

Ja Willkommen auch von mir 

...aber wieso Feuerwehreinsatz, mußten die dich aus´n Wald bergen 

lg. Ralf


----------



## DragonSlider (14. März 2010)

Sie konnte nicht mehr schalten, da haben mein Bruder und Ich erst mal Ihre Schaltung in Gang gesetzt!

Wie fährt dein neues Bike?


----------



## ralf_g (14. März 2010)

achso...

mein Bike fährt ganz gut


----------



## Sina112 (14. März 2010)

ralf_g schrieb:


> Ja Willkommen auch von mir
> 
> ...aber wieso Feuerwehreinsatz, mußten die dich aus´n Wald bergen
> 
> lg. Ralf



Ne zum Glück war es bei mir noch nie so weit. Bin in der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr und als ich die Panne hatte, löste mein Melder aus. Da ich nur 2km von zu Hause weg war, bin ich den noch mitgefahren. Hab dann aber, wie gesagt, wenig später meine Tour fortsetzen können.


----------



## ralf_g (14. März 2010)

na dann...hätte mich auch gewundert


----------



## Baxter75 (14. März 2010)

Sina112 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> stelle mich an dieser Stelle einfach mal vor. Mein Name ist Sina, komme logischerweise aus Northeim und werde dieses Jahr 21 Jahre alt. 2 von euch müssten sich noch an mich erinnern können, vor kurzem haben sie mir tatkräftig bei einer "Panne" geholfen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Die Tour konnte ich wenig später im Anschluss des Einsatzes von der Feuerwehr dann auch noch fortführen



Herzlich Willkommen 

Lg Sven


----------



## DI EM OH (14. März 2010)

SOOOOOO....

ich werd dann morgen endlich mein Bike zu Voss bringen und hoffe, dass Ghost den Rahmentausch schnell über die Bühne kriegt.

Solange fahre ich dat Bike meiner Frau. Wer also Lust hat mit mir zu baiiiken.
Ick fahr Montag Dienstag Donnertag Freitag von 13:15 bis 15:00 (geile Mittagspause wa?!) und Mittwoch kann ick schon um 12:30 bis 15:30.

Ick hoffe ja, dass jemand ma ne fette Tour auf Samstag legt. Sonntag kann ick leider net! 

Guess who`s back? 
-der Würfelreiter!


----------



## nigra (14. März 2010)

Hey , auch ein herzliches willkommen bei den Northeimern von mir ( einer der beiden gelben Engel für Biker ) !!

LG 

Dirk
_____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## DI EM OH (14. März 2010)

oh jo willkommen och von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (15. März 2010)

@ DI EM OH,

wo arbeitest du denn,das man so eine lange Mittagspause hat
@all,wer hat lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen
Das Wetter muss mitspielen,welche Uhrzeit würde für euch in Frage kommen??Denkt bitte an meine etwas weitere Anreise(per Bike).
Am Samstag waren es 1,5 Stunden zum Wieter(aber auf Umwegen).
Werde dann aber auf direktem Wege anreisen.Vieleicht kommt mein 
Bruder auch mit.

Gruß 
Kai


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt auf jeden Fall  packt doch die Bikes ins Auto...


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. März 2010)

@akastylez,

Du das wird nicht so einfach.Sven wohnt in Hardegsen und ich in Hattorf.
Wenn ich die Uhrzeit für den Treffpunkt kenne richte ich mir das so ein das ich zeitig los fahre.Am Samstag hatte ich nur gegen Wind nach Nom,dafür war es zurück sehr angenehm

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2010)

Das is schon ne Ecke...haste keine Möglichkeit für den Wagen (Fahrradhalterung, Kofferraum etc.)


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. März 2010)

Was meinste welche Uhrzeit man sich Treffen könnte.Mit meinem Bruder habe ich auch schon telefoniert,er würde auch gerne mit kommen.


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht pisst es eh die ganze restliche Woche...falls doch ein Wunder passieren sollte könnte man sich so gegen 12 oder 13h treffen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. März 2010)

12 Uhr wäre eine gute Zeit.Man muss die Hoffnung  nicht aufgeben mit dem Wetter.Wir haben  den vielen Schnee ja auch überstanden.​


----------



## DragonSlider (16. März 2010)

Tach auch!
Der Slider könnte sich am Sonntag mit 12 Uhr auch anfreunden...

LG
Manuel


----------



## DragonSlider (16. März 2010)

...ach ja, nicht nur Wieter! BITTE!!!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (16. März 2010)

@ Manuel,
nee Wieter hatte ich am Samstag erst.Ihr seit Ortskundig,lasse mich mal überraschen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Slaika (16. März 2010)

Was gibts denn noch ausser Wieter


----------



## nigra (16. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
es gibt den Harz , Solling , Göttinger Wald und die Wälder um Northeim .

Aber bitte nicht den Wieter !!!!!

__________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. März 2010)

@all,
wer will denn am Sonntag alles mit.
@nigra,Der Harz würde mir zu gute kommen,
ist praktisch gleich vor der Haustür.Von Hattorf über Aschenhütte Richtung HKB.

Gruß Kai


----------



## nigra (16. März 2010)

Hallo Kai,
bis jetzt leider nur Manuel und ich . Aber das sollte sich hoffentlich noch ändern !!!!

Denn der Winter ist vorbei , also auch kein Winterschlaf mehr ihr  Sommerbiker !!

________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2010)

In Harz und Solling liegen noch Schnee...(Matsch) ich werd beim Wieter bleiben wenn ich fahren sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (16. März 2010)

Hallo Basti, 

wie wärs mit na schönen Plessetour !!! Und anschließend eine leckeren Döner !!!

___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. März 2010)

Für den Harz wird es glaube ich noch eine weile Dauer,aber dann könnte man ich mal bei mir treffen und von Hattorf aus starten.


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2010)

Sonntag Plessetour....hmmm....schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird.

@Kai: Das ist mal ne Maßnahme wenns wieder wärmer ist.


----------



## DI EM OH (16. März 2010)

ich kann sonntag beim laufkurs lockere 7km machen.
dann liegt die plesse auf jeden noch drin kann aber erst um 12:00


----------



## DI EM OH (16. März 2010)

nehhhhhmt mich mit! kann auch von wachenhausen mitm bike los
und treffen uns in levershausen.

allerdings ist wieter natürlich immernoch wieter!!! da haste von allem wat. is zwar immer das gleich *gähn* aber einfach der beste trail im umkreis von 25km


----------



## nigra (16. März 2010)

Mensch Dimo , 

bist ja auch da . Na klar nehmen wir dich mit !!

Gruß Dirk
______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2010)

di em oh schrieb:


> der beste trail im umkreis von 25km



50km!


----------



## DI EM OH (17. März 2010)

50km luftlinie´bis magdeburger weg ! macker

@pitbull bin selbstständig und arbeite bei papi


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

*lol* haste nen Hubschrauber oder wat?


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

Wenn wir schon ein paar leute werden,sollte man sich doch über eine gemeinsame Strecke einig werden oder??????
Wäre schon schön,vorher ungefaír zu wissen,wo es hin gehen soll.
Da mein Bruder und ich ja mit dem Fahrrad nach NOM kommen und wir schon ein paar km in den beinen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Jooaaa...an was hattet Ihr denn gedacht? Traillastig technisch mit steilen Downhills/Uphills und viel Flow oder eher so Waldautobahn/Schotterweg? Für wieviel km seit Ihr bereit? Die Plesserunde die schon im Gespräch war, ist so an die 60KM und 1400Hm


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

Ich stelle mich jeder heraus Forderung,hab zwar noch nicht so viel km in den Beinen wie ihr alle inkl meinem Bruder .
Hab letztes Jahr auch die ca 105 km Brocken Tour überlebt,als ich mein Bike noch nicht lange hatte.
Wie setzt sich die Plesserunde zusammen??????


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Nach der langen Winterpause haben wir alle nicht mehr viel in den Beinen....muss auch erstmal wieder langsam anfangen. Die Plesserunde geht über Schotterwege und Asphalt, wir sind keine Hetzer und machen kein CC Rennen, wir sind eher die Genussbiker, entspannt Biken und Fit ankommen, dafür ist der Downhill die Plesse runter um so genialer! Lasst Euch überraschen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

@akastylez,

Plesse hört sich gut an(Fahrzeit ungefähr).Wenn wir uns um 12.00 Uhr Treffen würde dann um 10.30 in Hattorf losfahren.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Pfff...Fahrzeit...4-5 Std...ich denke mal wir werden dann oben bei der Plesse auch was essen. Pack doch das Bike in Kofferraum oder auf den Fahrradhalter. Aber so wie es aussieht (für Sonntag immer noch den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt) wirds leider eh nix  aber wie sagt man so schön, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

dann komme ich ja ungefähr auf 6-7 Std. Fahrzeit und so um die 100km,passt schon.


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

so ein Wetter wie heute würde schon reichen.Werde nach der Arbeit erstmal eine Runde drehen.Ich hoffe das meine Ersatzgabel(RST):kotz: denn Sonntag überlebt.Die war am Samstag aufm Wieter schon überfordert.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Heute is PERFEKT!!!! Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag so wäre, wäre alles schön


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

@all 

dann esst mal alle immer schön auf,damit das wetter auch schön wird bzw bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Ich ess gar nicht erst was


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

ist auch ne möglichkeit,bist wohl auf diät ????


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Ne, das jetzt eher nich, bloss 92KG bei 176cm - sollte vielleicht mal wieder öfters Biken gehen ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

rein Gesundheitlich gesehen schon ,aber wenn es nur Muskeln und Samenstränge sind ist es Ok


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Frag mich nicht wo ich das sitzen habe...wenn man mich sieht dann denkt man so 75KG - am Arsch die Räuber.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

Hab vorhin mal ne kleine Runde um Hardegsen gemacht,erst mal klein anfangen,damit sich der hintern wieder dran gewöhnen kann.Von den Temperaturen war es echt mal wieder angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

so wieder drin,kleine Runde mit dem Madone 4.7 gedreht.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Ja, Dimo und ich sind auch ne kleine Runde gefahren...smoothe 14°C und Sonne hatten wir hier! Arsch tut gut weh sach ick Dir!


----------



## nigra (17. März 2010)

Hallo ,
es gibt auch leichte Regenkleidung !!
Und da mann beim Biken ins schwitzen kommt, ist jede Abkühlung ein Geschenk des Himmels ( dachte ihr seid Allwetter - Biker ).

Gruß Dirk
____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, Dimo und ich sind auch ne kleine Runde gefahren...smoothe 14°C und Sonne hatten wir hier! Arsch tut gut weh sach ick Dir!



na bei dem Gewicht,muss er auch weh tun


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> es gibt auch leichte Regenkleidung !!
> Und da mann beim Biken ins schwitzen kommt, ist jede Abkühlung ein Geschenk des Himmels ( dachte ihr seid Allwetter - Biker ).
> 
> ...




Hast du auch schwere Regenbekleidung ?


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

bei mir waren es nur noch 12,8 Grad und wieder zu Hause 10 Grad.
Was ist bei euch kleine bzw. große Runde.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Nix wildes...20km 550Hm, ne große ist dann die Plesse oder in Harz.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> ( dachte ihr seid Allwetter - Biker )



Wenn ick im Regen fahren will, nehme ick nen Rennrad oder Omas 3-Gang-Holland klapprad - dat hat dann sogar noch Schutzbleche


----------



## DragonSlider (17. März 2010)

@all...
Also mir ist das völlig egal wo es lang geht! Plesserunde hört sich schon mal gut an!
Ich bin gestern knapp 15 km laufen gewesen, denke ich bin in einer guten körperlichen Verfassung! Das heist, ich habe meine Zwangspause durch die Leistenbruch OP gut weggesteckt! Habe jetzt bei 178cm ca. 72kg auf den Rippen
Also lasst uns die Wälder rocken

LG
Manuel

Ach ja, Sonntag 12 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit!


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bei 178cm ca. 72kg auf den Rippen



Du dünne Hure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (17. März 2010)




----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

bei mir waren es 43km.Zur Zeit bei 1,75m 73KG wird aber noch weniger wenn es richtig los geht, dann liege ich so bei 70 KG.Bergauf von vorteil aber Bergab


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Waaat? Ihr seid ja alles voll die BOHNENSTANGEN


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

bei mir ist Windschatten fahren nur bedingt möglich


----------



## DragonSlider (17. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> bei mir ist Windschatten fahren nur bedingt möglich


Dafür können wir umso besser im Windschatten fahren


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Waaat? Ihr seid ja alles voll die BOHNENSTANGEN



So viel Gewichts optimierung kannst du am Bike aber nicht machen,das du das wieder rein holst 

Hab zur Zeit 80 kg bei 1,75


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Dafür können wir umso besser im Windschatten fahren



die die am fittesten sind,wollen auch noch im Windschatten fahren .
das geht ja schon mal gar nicht


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Ihr Schweine


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

wo wollen wir uns denn am Sonntag treffen ?????
Wenn es Richtung Plesse geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Planetenweg? Willhelmswiese? Wie Ihr wollt....


----------



## DragonSlider (17. März 2010)

Weißt du wo in Northeim der Sportplatz ist? Von dort starten wir meistens...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Planetenweg? Willhelmswiese? Wie Ihr wollt....



da wir ja aus nom kommen,wissen wir genau wo das is


----------



## nigra (17. März 2010)

Hallo ,
1 Leichte Regenkleidung   -  Gore Tex
2 schwere Regenkleidung  -  Ostfriesennertz ( Öljacke )

Und vonwegen Bohnenstangen , ich 1,87 cm & 94 Kg !!!
Start am Sonntag an der Brücke am Sportplatz ????

lg
Dirk
_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2010)

Sportplatz ja,aber Planetenweg, Willhelmswiese nein.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Dann Sportplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. März 2010)

Sind heute mal die Plesserunde gefahren - schade, die schönste Auf/-Abfahrt ist gesperrt - alles liegt voller Bäume..unfahrbar...sind dann die Teerstraße hoch :kotz:


----------



## DragonSlider (18. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sind heute mal die Plesserunde gefahren - schade, die schönste Auf/-Abfahrt ist gesperrt - alles liegt voller Bäume..unfahrbar...


...Das ist ja unschön! Müssen wir uns was anderes aussuchen! Wie sieht es mit Harz aus? Startplatz in Osterode, von dort gehen so viele Touren aus!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (18. März 2010)

Wenn OHA ,wo dann ??????


----------



## DragonSlider (18. März 2010)

@Baxter
ist ja erst mal ein Vorschlag! Kann ich ja nicht alleine entscheiden...
Ich bin für Diplomatie! Die Mehrheit entscheidet wo es lang gehen soll!


----------



## DI EM OH (18. März 2010)

setzt doch einfach mal ne tour rein
kannst du gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com einklicken und in den fred posten

dann wissen alle wieviel km und Hm und wo es langgeht.

Da ich ja ne Orientierung wie ne Murmel habe, wird es für schwer.

Ich hab in voller Bekleidung ca. 91kg nackig 84-86 bei 175cm 
immer abhängig davon ob ich schon kacken war.


----------



## DI EM OH (18. März 2010)

Morgen Wieterrunde um 12:30Uhr  Start am

Realize Fitness & Wellness in Northeim
Robert-Bosch-Straße 3 im Industriegebiet (400m bis in den Wald
bisher 2 Fahrer (icke und michael der is neu und will ma wat anderes fahren)

wer bock hat kann ja hier nochmal prosten  da ich um 15:00 wieder im Studio sein muss, hab ich leider wenig zeitlichen spielraum um euch entgegen zu kommen. Das Date ist mit dem Mitfahrer schon so vereinbart, würde mich aber freuen, wenn noch jemand dazu stoßen möchte


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. März 2010)

bin heute wieder eine kleine Runde Rennrad gefahren.Sonntag Harz hört sich auch gut an.Aber ab Höhe HKB könnte noch Schnee liegen


----------



## akastylez (18. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter moin passt bin ick am Start


----------



## akastylez (18. März 2010)

Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. März 2010)

Wir können am Sonntag auch von Hattorf aus losfahren.Über Hörden-Aschenhütte-Mühlenberg-Auerhahngehege-Jagdhaus-HKB usw.....
Nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (18. März 2010)

Muss leider bis 15.30 arbeiten wie immer.


----------



## DragonSlider (18. März 2010)

@all...
das ist doch was für Sonntag
http://www.bikemap.net/route/117001

LG
Manuel


----------



## DragonSlider (18. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Noch wer dabei?


...da sitze ich gerade in Göttingen im Zug, und warte, dass der los fährt und das ist um 12:49 Uhr.
Also ich bin um diese Uhrzeit nicht am Start...
Viel Spaß euch dreien...

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Werde auch da sein


----------



## flyingscot (19. März 2010)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden: Ihr wollt aktuell mit dem MTB in den Harz? Dort liegt doch ab 500m sicher noch 20-30cm sulziger Altschnee...


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Warum nicht ?????


----------



## flyingscot (19. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?????



Ich bin auch den ganzen Winter hindurch gefahren, auch im Tiefschnee und auch bei Eis mit Spikes, bin also durchaus schneeerfahren. Aber sulziger Altschnee funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach gar nicht, weder bergrunder noch bergrauf, und auch zu Fuß ist es fast unmöglich.

Das musste ich mal im Harz bei nur 15cm erfahren, wobei das bergrunter noch stellenweise fahrbar war... aber das dürfte sich bei 20-30cm auch erledigt haben. Es sei denn ich liege mit meiner Einschätzung der Schneelage falsch...


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Von Harz habe ich nie was erwähnt  ne das hat kein Wert...Baxter, gibts bei Hardegsen keine geilen Touren? Ich würd ja für Sonntag die Wieterrunde vorschlagen bevor wir gar nix machen, da ist wenigstens von allem was dabei.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

das sind ja bis jetzt nur Vorschläge,ich denke bis Sonntag werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Ich wohne noch nicht lange hier,so das ich sagen kann es gibt ne schöne Runde hier um Hardegsen


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Hmmm...OK...naja...kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> ...da sitze ich gerade in Göttingen im Zug, und warte, dass der los fährt und das ist um 12:49 Uhr.
> Also ich bin um diese Uhrzeit nicht am Start...
> Viel Spaß euch dreien...
> 
> ...



Ich komme nach dem Fahren bei Dir rum, wird so gegen 14:30 - 15h sein, dann können wir noch ne Runde drehen


----------



## DragonSlider (19. März 2010)

@Baxter
Na wie gefällt Dir unsere kleine Wieterrunde? Ist von allen was dabei...

@All
Biken am Sonntag: Naja, die Einwände Betreff Harz (Schnee) sind durchaus berechtigt!
Und im Solling wird es wohl noch nicht besser aussehen...
Wenn die Plesseauffahrt nun noch durch Baumstämme unbefahrbar ist, was bleibt da noch?
Mir würde da noch der Göttinger Wald einfallen, ist mal was anderes und Trails gibt es dort mit Sicherheit auch!

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Das war ne Klasse Runde,macht lust auf mehr . Vom Tempo her konnte ich gut mit halten.Wenn ich nicht noch mit dem Rad nach Hardegsen hätte fahren müssen,wäre ich die zweite Runde noch mal mit gekommen. Hatte von NOM nur gegen Wind nach hause,das hat ganz schön an der Reserve gezerrt.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Klag nicht, kämpf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (19. März 2010)

Fahren kanna der Baxter!

@Stylez und Baxter wir müssen unbedingt mal ne videocam mitnehmen. 
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie geil das ausgesehen hat, als ich die wilhelmswiese runterkam und Stylez stürzt sich den downhill runter, kurze Rampe Sprung, und Baxter zeitversetzt hinterher Rampe Sprung, wie kolben im Motorblock. Da hat das zugucken schon Spass gemacht.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Auf jeden fall müssen wir das mal Filmen


----------



## DragonSlider (19. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall müssen wir das mal Filmen


Und das ganze in 3D mit dem Equicment von meinen Schwiegervater! Er filmt und macht Videoschnitt in 3D beruflich!


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Sauber! Da musste mal Manuel fragen, der kennt jemanden der hat Equipment zum 3d filmen!


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Wenn ne Kamera mit läuft ,wird man oft nen bisschen leichtsinniger ,soll ja spektakulär aussehen im Film 
Wo es dann auf die Wiese geht,müsste man die Absprungstelle noch nen bissel bearbeiten


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Sauber  Da musste mal Manuel fragen, der kennt jemanden der hat Equipment zum 3d filmen.


----------



## DragonSlider (19. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sauber  Da musste mal Manuel fragen, der kennt jemanden der hat Equipment zum 3d filmen.


Nochmal voll oder was


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. März 2010)

@all,
freue mich schon auf Sonntag,hoffen wir mal das der Wettergott mitspielt.
Da werden meine 80mm von der Leihgabel öfter mal bis zum Anschlag gehen:kotz:.Oder es muss was mit mehr Federweg her.Habe mir da schon was ins Auge gefasst,aber das sprengt meinen Finanzielerahmen .

@DI EM OH,
nicht nur der Baxter kann fahren,hast mich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Doppelpost.....und es war schon wer schneller...mit dem handy dauert dat schreiben immer nen bissel länger...


----------



## DI EM OH (19. März 2010)

D H S
Dicke
Harte 
*******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @all,
> freue mich schon auf Sonntag,hoffen wir mal das der Wettergott mitspielt.
> Da werden meine 80mm von der Leihgabel öfter mal bis zum Anschlag gehen:kotz:.Oder es muss was mit mehr Federweg her.Habe mir da schon was ins Auge gefasst,aber das sprengt meinen Finanzielerahmen .
> 
> ...



*G* 140mm brauchste da schon im Wieter, zumindest da wo wir fahren ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. März 2010)

Normalerweise habe ich eine 100mm Rock Shox Reba Team drin.
Federweg ist nicht alles oder.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Frag mal Deinen Bruder, dann weisst Du wat ick meine ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. März 2010)

Habe schon mit ihm gesprochen,er sagte es war richtig gut.
Dann muss Ich ja zu Hause bleiben, weil ich ja nur 80-100 mm
Federweg habe.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

Oder Du bist schmerzfrei - so wie Trekking-Otto...der ist alles mit nen 80mm Trekking Rad gefahren.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2010)

Bergauf und Bergab kommen sie alle. egal wie,hast es doch heut gesehen


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2010)

....bloss ob das dann so spaß macht *g* ?!


----------



## Baxter75 (20. März 2010)

das wetter scheint uns ja nen strich durch die rechnung zu machen


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

@akastylez,

schmerzfrei ja,spass habe Ich biss jetzt immer gehabt.Und Ich bin nicht langsam Bergab,brauchste nur Sven fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. März 2010)

Das war Trekking-Otto auch nicht  das mit wem Wetter war doch klar, wetter.com ist eigentlich immer zuverlässig.


----------



## DragonSlider (20. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das wetter scheint uns ja nen strich durch die rechnung zu machen


Naja, schauen wir mal!
Wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
Sollte es morgen natürlich von oben nass runter kommen, fahre ich auch nicht los, ist es dagegen von oben trocken fahre ich!
Deshalb lasst uns morgen so um 11 Uhr schreiben, wer nun fährt und wer nicht!
Ansonsten spreche ich für mich, sollte es von oben trocken sein, werde ich bis um 12:15 Uhr am Sportplatz warten und dann fahre ich los!

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (20. März 2010)

Sollten evt schon um 10.30 mal kontakt aufnehmen,da mein Bruder ja mit dem Bike von Hattorf fährt. Ich werde dann mit dem Auto rüber kommen.
Bin auch der Meinung wenn es von oben her trocken ist ,könnte man nen versuch starten


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter so ist wie jetzt zur Zeit,könnte man doch fahren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

Habe eh immer Regenzeugs im Rucksack,man weis ja nie


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

@all,

ist es möglich,das Ihr mich schon um 10.00Uhr informiert,ob wir fahren.
Da ich ja schon um 10.30 auf dem Bike sitzen will in Richtung NOM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (20. März 2010)

Informiert mich geht es um die Wieter oder die Plesserunde?

@ Pitbull: Ich bin die Tour mit dem Rad meiner Freundin gefahren und das hat auch nur 100mm auch die Reba das geht schon, wenn du bergab n bissel fetziger fährst.

Also ich kann morgen wie gesagt ab 12:00 Uhr. Wann fährt denn jetzt wer wo hin **HILFE**


----------



## Baxter75 (20. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen Wieter,wenn es dann wirklich anfängt mit Regnen ist man eher zuhause.Ok mein Bruder halt dann noch nicht


----------



## DragonSlider (20. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Informiert mich geht es um die Wieter oder die Plesserunde?
> Also ich kann morgen wie gesagt ab 12:00 Uhr. Wann fährt denn jetzt wer wo hin **HILFE**



Also, ich würde sagen Treffpunkt um 12:00 Uhr am Sportplatz! Start dort um 12:15 Uhr!
Wir fangen mit der Wieterrunde an und entscheiden dann life wie und wohin wir diese dann ausdehnen!

Bis dahin der Slider!


----------



## nigra (20. März 2010)

@all,

Bin dabei !!

Gruß
Dirk
______________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (20. März 2010)

@DragonSlider 

Ist ne gute idee mit dem vor ort entscheiden

Gruß Sven


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

ist ok,werde mich dann um 10.30 in bewegung setzen,so das ich pünktlich da bin.

@Sven kannst Du um 8.00 durchrufen.
So jetzt alle heute Abend schön aufessen,damit Morgen die Sonne scheint 

Gruß 
Kai


----------



## nigra (20. März 2010)

Jau geht klar, aber nicht zu viel essen sonst drückts !!!

Gruß
Dirk
__________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## nigra (20. März 2010)

@alle
Hilfe kann keine Smileys mehr einfügen. Kann mir einer Helfen !!!????

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

@nigra,

der Druck ist nach dem Frühstück weg

Gruß 
Kai


----------



## akastylez (20. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht den Wieter !!!!!
> 
> __________________
> 
> Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!





Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Wieter,wenn es dann wirklich  anfängt mit Regnen ist man eher zuhause.Ok mein Bruder halt dann noch  nicht






nigra schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> Bin dabei !!
> 
> ...



Er weiss auch nicht was er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (20. März 2010)

Bla Bla Bla


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

@akastylez,

doch biken


----------



## akastylez (20. März 2010)

:d :d :d


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2010)

@all,

so mache mich jetzt fertig für die Nachtschicht.Sehen uns dann Morgen,
bringe vielleicht noch jemanden aus dem Ort mit.

Schönen Abend euch allen

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. März 2010)

@all Guten Morgen,

so wie es zur Zeit aussieht,fällt unsere Tour Heute ins Wasser.:kotz:
Bis 12.00 ist es ja noch einwenig Zeit, vielleicht klärt sich der Himmel ja doch noch auf.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DI EM OH (21. März 2010)

moin, ich muss jetzt erstmal laufen. ich glaub nicht, dass bei dem wetter einer fährt. oder?????


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

moin, noch ist es nicht 12:15 !!

Gruß Dirk
_________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> moin, noch ist es nicht 12:15 !!
> 
> Gruß Dirk
> _________________
> ...


Genau! Das einzigste was man knicken kann, auch wenn es von oben trocken sein sollte ist der Wietertrail, der ist zu rutschig und macht dann keinen Spaß!
Allerdings ist es ein wenig blöd für Pittbull, sollte er in Hattorf losfahren und dann schifft es hier in Northeim ist er umsonst gekommen


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

@all
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !!! 

Gruß Dirk
__________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

@DragonSlider

mit dem Wietertrail hast du recht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht,regnet es sich heute ein. ab montag soll es ja wieder besser werden. könnten es ja auf nächstes we verschieben


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. März 2010)

also hier in Hattorf sieht es nicht so aus, das es die nächste Zeit aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Moooin, 

leider sieht es nächstes WE wettermäßig auch net besser aus :kotz:


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

@all
hier in Northeim ist zur Zeit alles Trocken ( von oben ) !!!

Gruß Dirk
__________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Moooin,
> 
> leider sieht es nächstes WE wettermäßig auch net besser aus :kotz:


laut wetter.com ,soll ab freitag wieder regen geben:kotz: . die woche über schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

hier in Hardegsen ist es zur zeit auch trocken von oben


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Ja, Wieter hat kein Wert wenns muddy ist....ab Mittag solls ja wieder anfangen zu pissen.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

würde heut auch kein sinn machen,auf biegen und brechen die wieterrunde zufahren. dann passiert evt dem einen oder anderen etwas und die saison könnte dann schon gelaufen sein .
Ab und zu sollte auch mal der verstand siegen und der uns dann sagt,macht heut kein sinn.
auch wenn wir alle gerne ne sehr sehr schöne runde drehen wollen bzw würden


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

@all 
mein Bruder und ich fahren ( aber nicht die Wieterrunde zu gefährlich bei dem Wetter )
gibt ja auch noch andere strecken !!

Gruß Dirk
______________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

was fürne runde wollt ihr fahren ???????


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

Entscheiden wir vor Ort, Start am Sportplatz 12:15 !!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> was fürne runde wollt ihr fahren ???????


Ich denke nen teil Wieter und dann sehen wir weiter, der Wieter besteht ja nicht nur aus Trails, fahren wir halt Waltautobahn hoch...


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

12.15 wird mir zu knapp ,könnte erst frühstens ab halb eins in nom sein


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

gut warten auf dich bis 12:30


----------



## DI EM OH (21. März 2010)

so ihr lappen ich war gerade ne klene runde laufen und werde gleich meine sachen packen und ne erweiterte plesserunde drehen. 
ICH LECK AM DRECK  

werde aber erst gegen 13:15 losfahren. wer bock hat kann mich ja nochmal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. März 2010)

hatte mir überleg jetzt auch noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Siehe da man glaubt es kaum ist es schon wieder am regnen.:kotz:
Und wie war eure Runde?????

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Seht selber...
http://s8b.directupload.net/images/100321/nv2w7en8.jpg


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Nass wars


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

War ne schöne runde,sind gut 52 km zusammen gekommen. Runde am Wieter und dann zur Plesse weiter.
Nass war es bei uns auch


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Nähe Plesse waren wir auch


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)




----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)




----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

@all 
die neuen Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum!!

Die Tour hat heute trotz Regen und Schlamm , richtig Spaß gemacht .
Schade nur das Basti und Dimo sich nicht klar waren , ob sie fahren oder nicht !!???

Gruß Dirk
__________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!:winken;:


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte Euch beide auch noch angerufen wo Ihr seit, Du bist net dranne gegangen und Manuel hats zuhause gelassen - Manuel hat schon erzählt dat die Baumstämme jetzt wohl wech sind  hätte man das vorher gewusst wären wir auch zur Plesse hoch...wir sind die Trails bei Mariaspring gefahren, dann waren wir noch kurz in Bodenden und dann gings wieder richtung NOM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

Vieleicht klappts ja bei euch beiden beim nächsten mal !! 

LG Dirk 
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Mal Handy laut manchen bzw. mitnehmen


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

meine pic's sind auch hoch geladen  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/27876


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2010)

schönen abend noch,werd mich jetzt in die waagerechte begeben,da um 4 uhr der wecker klingelt.

bis die tage 

gruß sven


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte mein Handy auf laut , habe aber extra nicht aufs Klingeln gehört . Weil es gerade Berghoch ging , und ich nicht anhalten wollte !!!!  :IoI:

Gruß Dirk

_________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Naja...oben dann vielleicht mal draufschauen und evtl. zurückrufen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

Hättest dich ja auch früher entscheiden können, dann brauch mann auch nicht Anrufen !!!!  

____________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Das Handy ist schon ne tolle Erfindung  wenn man Sie nun auch noch nutzen würde


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

Verstehst du etwa keinen Spass ?????


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Ich wollte Euch nur vorschlagen evtl. (da es zu nass für den Wieter war) mit nach Mariaspring zu fahren, deshalb hatte ich angerufen.


----------



## nigra (21. März 2010)

@all

wünsche euch noch einein schönen Sonntag Abend !!

Gruß Dirk
_______________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2010)

Juts Nächtle!


----------



## DI EM OH (22. März 2010)

MOIIINNN da ich leider immernoch eine Orientierung wie n Spritzpups habe. 
Wollen wir nicht mal einen Tourenbuch anfertigen?
Also quasi alle Touren die wir kennen Gps-daten vielleicht mit kleiner Tourenbeschreibung. HABE BEI GPS-TOUR.info einfach mal die Northeimer als Post im Forum geöffnet. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure Tourenvorschläge postet. BIS DÄAN


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Mal Handy laut manchen bzw. mitnehmen


 

ich hatte meins dabei


----------



## nigra (22. März 2010)

@ Dimo,
wo soll man den Tourvorschlag hin Posten ( Adresse )

Guß Dirk
____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## DragonSlider (22. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @ Dimo,
> wo soll man den Tourvorschlag hin Posten ( Adresse )
> 
> Guß Dirk
> ...


Guck in deine e-mail, da habe ich es Dir erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (22. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @ Dimo,
> wo soll man den Tourvorschlag hin Posten ( Adresse )
> 
> Guß Dirk
> ...



http://www.gps-tour.info/forum/read.php?f=4&i=9452&t=9452


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich hatte meins dabei




Ick hab Deine Nummer net Keule...wusste ja auch nicht dat Du mit am Start bist


----------



## nigra (22. März 2010)

@all 

Richtig so ????


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2010)

Genau so!


----------



## DI EM OH (22. März 2010)

ohh sorrryyyyy danke jungs thx dragonslider


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> 12.15 wird mir zu knapp ,könnte erst frühstens ab halb eins in nom sein




@akastylez

hatte ich doch geschrieben,das ich fahre


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2010)

Jo, Deine Handynummer hatte ick trotzdem net...


----------



## DI EM OH (22. März 2010)

interessengemeinschaft northeim ist doch für nichtmitglieder nicht sichtbar oder?
adressliste da uffstelle...


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. März 2010)

@all,
habe meine Telefonummern in der IG hinterlassen

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (23. März 2010)

TOURPLANUNG für DONNERSTAG den 25.03.2010:
Ich wollte Donnerstag wieder Biken gehen in meiner großen Mittagspause. Habe von 11:45 (ab Northeim) bis maximal 15:45 Zeit. Ziel ist wahrscheinlich die Plesse mit einem kleinen Singetrailabschnitt durch Nörten Hardenberg Richtung Angerstein hoch zur Plesse. Plessetrail runter und ab nach Mariaspring, dann wahrscheinlich über die B3 zurück, wenn die Zeit noch reicht, auch gerne Wald (mein armes Gummi). Ca. 40KM und 1000hm (geschätzt)

Freue mich, wenn einer Bock hat und am Start ist.... Prostet!

Achja noch was: Ich hab total Bock mich am Samstag mal richtig zu prügeln! Also ich suche jemanden, der mit mir ne Tour bis zu 100km und von mir aus bis zu 2500hm macht. Am liebsten mit viel Wald und wenig Straße und gut Trail. Wenn du also genauso bekloppt bist und ein dekubitusgeschwür vierten grades dich sexuell erregt- schreib mich an.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2010)

Bock schon aber leider keine Zeit,da ich spätschicht habe  
Wie sieht es eigendlich mit freitag oder/und Sonntag aus mir ner schönen Runde?????
Mit freitag wird für mein Bruder schlecht sein,aber sonntag wird es ihm passen,denke ich mal.
Mal sehen ob das wetter mit spielt


----------



## DI EM OH (23. März 2010)

freitag kann ich ab 12:00 
sonntag hab ich um 16:00 wieder in Northeim sein (schulung;(

hälstn davon http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11236.html


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2010)

klingt nicht schlecht die tour ,ab 12 könnte ich auch .vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar zusammen .


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2010)

Good Idea!


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2010)

wo wollen wir uns dann treffen?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (23. März 2010)

@all
Nicht schlecht die Tour, aber mir bleibt da nur das Wochenende ( Sammstag , Sonntag ) . Da ich Freitags immer  bis 15:30 Arbeiten muß !!!

Gruß

Dirk
____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2010)

Erstmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird  Regen ist mal wieder angesagt :-(


----------



## nigra (23. März 2010)

@ all

Regen macht nichts !!! 
Hauptsache ich fahre !!

Gruß Dirk
_______________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2010)

wir denken dann am freitag an dich dirk ,aber sei beruhigt,mein Bruder hat das gleiche problem


----------



## nigra (23. März 2010)

Danke !!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2010)

heute eine Runde gedreht,vor dem Start erstmal Plattfuss in der Garage gleich einen Pitstop eingelegt.Tour-Hattorf-Schwiegershausen-Ührde-
Dorste-Berka-Linau und siehe da in Lindau wieder einen Plattfuss.
Loch gefunden geflickt.Hat die Luft nicht gehalten,mein mit Fahrer ist nach
Hattorf sein Auto holen.Ich muss sagen meine Hintere Felge hat am Ventilloch links und rechts 2-3cm lange Risse,da geht jeder Schlauch immer wieder kaputt,vielleicht hilft erstmal ein Felgenband einziehen.Wer mich kennt weiss das ich nicht lange warten kann.Also Rad am langen Arm im Laufschritt von Lindau Richtung Hattorf über Strohkrug-Wulften Ortsausgang habe ich es geschafft.Dann kamm mein Taxi,also schlanke 7km gelaufen.Ich musste ja immer Strasse laufen konnt ja nicht abkürzen.
31km mit dem MTB-7km gelaufen-4km mit dem Not-Taxi.

Gruss Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2010)

werde Morgen mal ein Foto von der Felge machen.Wenn die im A..... ist wirds wieder Teuer.
Hat ja auch 4 Jahre gehalten bei Wind und Wetter


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2010)

****! Ich dachte vorhin schon ich habe das passende Bike für Dich gefunden...


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> ****! Ich dachte vorhin schon ich habe das passende Bike für Dich gefunden...



warum dachtest du das ?????????


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2010)

Habe dann aber gesehen das die Gabel nicht so der Burner war http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...023/Products/GRs2010/SubProducts/GRs2010-0004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (24. März 2010)

son geiles wetter und ich hab spätschicht ,ich könnt :kotz:

das giant modell hatte ich mir bei beno-bikes in gieboldehausen angeguckt ,gefiel mir aber nicht 

wünsche euch einen schönen nachmittag 

gruß sven


----------



## akastylez (24. März 2010)

Meinte ick ja auch net für Dich, sondern für Deinen 100mm Bruder  Du hast ja genung Federweg.


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. März 2010)

@akastylez,

muss heute erstmal mit denn Mavic-Felgen zu meinem Händler.
Ich hoffe das ich Ersatzfelgen bekomme,die hintere muss auf jedemfall gemacht werden,vorne muss ich nach der Arbeit erst mal schauen.
Ma schaun was wa da machen können.Wenns dumm läuft kostet die Reparatur richtig Kohle.
Könnt mich auch mit dem 2010 Cube Fritz anfreunden,da ist wenigstens eine vernünftige Gabel drin,aber da fehlt noch etwas.
Ich hoffe das Ich zum Wochenende wieder Einsatzbereit bin.
Mache heute erstmal einen Ruhetag nach dem Sport von Gestern.
Lieber 20km radfahren,als 7km mit Rad am langen Arm.

Gruss Kai


----------



## akastylez (24. März 2010)

Hmm...Alternative zum Fritzz, schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428983&highlight=swoop


----------



## DI EM OH (24. März 2010)

kann freitag doch nicht*RRR* 

hab noch n Termin reingekriegt.


----------



## DragonSlider (24. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> hälstn davon http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11236.html


Wenn Ihr die Tour am Freitag in 4 Std. fahren wollt, müsst Ihr aber richtig kette geben....
Ich würde ja auch gerne mitfahren...
Erstens bin ich da noch nicht zu Hause!
Zweitens habe ich auch noch eine Familie!
Dennoch viel Spaß, wenn Ihr die Tour fahrt!

LG
Manuel


----------



## DI EM OH (24. März 2010)

@ dragon slider. die ist für samstag angesetzt nicht für freitag.

Samstag könnte man um 9 los und wär dann so gegen 18:00 wieder zu Hause denk ich mal


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. März 2010)

@ DI EM OH,

wenn Ich am Freitag meine komplett Überholte Gabel bekomme,bin dann vielleicht auch mit am Start.Felge habe ich heute weggebraucht,Leihfelge ist eine Magura,besser als nichts.

So sehen die Felgen aus.Die obere ist hinten.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Meinte ick ja auch net für Dich, sondern für Deinen 100mm Bruder  Du hast ja genung Federweg.



war mir schon klar,das es für mein Bruder sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (25. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> @ dragon slider. die ist für samstag angesetzt nicht für freitag.
> 
> Samstag könnte man um 9 los und wär dann so gegen 18:00 wieder zu Hause denk ich mal



mit samstag könnt ganz schön hart werden für mich,da ich um 6 Uhr aus der Nachtschicht komme und abends wieder um halb neun los muss zur arbeit.
Na mal schauen

Wer hat lust morgen ne runde zu fahren ???????????


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2010)

Wann morgen?


----------



## DI EM OH (25. März 2010)

puhh ich bin total platt von heute werde mich für das Wochenende zurückziehen glaub ich...

Viel Spass


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> [watch26]B914BFE29CC632F312CC1FD00B658BD5633991037994430000[/watch26]



Ab 02:07


----------



## DI EM OH (26. März 2010)

@stylez colles video. die mucke ist ja mal richtig geiler ShIT

WIE SIEHT ES AUS?

Ick wollte heute abend mal n kleinen Bikerstammtisch einleiten. 
20:15 Uhr El Solin in der Innenstadt von Northeim (2 Häuser rechts dem Kino), wenn Ihr Bock habt. -Prostet! Dann bestell ich ma Tisch vor.


Neben lustigen Beisammensein sind Erfahrungsaustausch Streckendiskussion und ein evtl. Namensgebung für unsere Runde. Ja Beredungsstoff genug. 

Ich freu mich- druff druff druff druff druff


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2010)

Joa...ick bin am Start! + Bergrunterschieberin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (26. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> WIE SIEHT ES AUS?
> 
> Ick wollte heute abend mal n kleinen Bikerstammtisch einleiten.
> 20:15 Uhr El Solin in der Innenstadt von Northeim (2 Häuser rechts dem Kino), wenn Ihr Bock habt. -Prostet! Dann bestell ich ma Tisch vor.
> ...


Werde auch die Straße hochkommen und mich an den Tisch setzen...


----------



## DI EM OH (26. März 2010)

Sauber !!!


----------



## DI EM OH (26. März 2010)

AAALTAAA das ist eines der coolsten vids, die ich je gesehen hab. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrqqdGIgyk0&feature=channel"]YouTube- New World Disorder 10 trailer - "Dust and Bones"[/ame]


----------



## nigra (26. März 2010)

Ich werde auch Aufschlagen, macht schon mal Platz !! 

Gruß
Dirk

________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2010)

Hattet Ihr schon mal einen Platten??? Ja? Ich hatte heute......! Heute morgen mit Baxter erstmal die große Wieterrunde gefahren, dann zu mir Kuchen gegessen und anschließend dachten wir uns, Wetter ist geil, kommt wir fahren nochmal die Plesserunde! Gesagt getan - auf dem Weg von der Plesse nach unten haben wir dann schon von Göttingen her ein Unwetter aufziehen sehen - Mariaspringtrail runter, kurze Pause an der Quelle und dann oben durch die Feldmark ab in Richtung Nörten.  


 In Nörten angekommen dachten wir schon es fängt jede Sekunde an zu pissen, hat es aber nicht! Wir dann ordentlich Gas gemacht auf dem Radweg nach NOM, hatten schön Rückenwind, das ging gut! Wir wären auch pünktlich in NOM bei mir angekommen ohne nass zu werden, wäre da nicht mein Reifen vorne immer platter und platter geworden, der Speed ging so von 44 auf 40, vom 40 auf 35 u.s.w. und ick dachte mir so wat is denn los?! bis ich dann gesehen habe "DA IST DOCH WAS PLATT" SHIT!  


 OK, Baxter meinte er holt seinen Wagen und holt mich ab, coole Aktion  danke nochmal! Kurz nachdem er dann los geschossen ist, kam ein Regenschauer runter so was habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt! Ich habe dann bis zu Hansch in Sudheim geschoben, auf dem Weg dahin wurde das Schieben auch immer schwerer, ich gucke, HINTEN auch Platt! Bei Hansch in Sudheim dann 5Min gewartet und Baxter kam mich abholen...soviel Pech auch einmal hatte ich glaube ich noch nie! Duschen brauchte ich übrigens auch nicht mehr.


 Sonst wars aber cool


----------



## DI EM OH (26. März 2010)

SEHR GUT!!! Du musst es so sehen mir passiert dauernd irgendein total blödes missgeschick- jedesmal. Ich stell mich einfach zu blöd an. 

Bei dir ist das nicht der Fall- dafür holst du dann aber gewaltig auf


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. März 2010)

Habe heute die Gabel geholt 92,- Euro leichterbin Ich jetzt,morgen einbau.Hier in Hattorf hat es auch ganz schön gestürmt.


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2010)

*g* kriegste ja fast nen neues Bike für


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. März 2010)

hahahah,
dafür wird die Felge teurer.Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder genauch richtig zum WochenendeJetzt muss ich nur noch die Dämpferbuchsen,
Kettenblätter,Kassette,Kette tauschen


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2010)

Auha...dann kannste echt nen neues Bike kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (26. März 2010)

@akastylez,
nach ca. 17000 km müssen die Kettenblätter echt gemacht werden.
Kassette und die Kette habe ich schon im letzten Jahr besorgt.


----------



## DI EM OH (27. März 2010)

Habe gestern noch mal bei Trailtech.de geschaut.

unter Fahrtechnik -> Video sind jede Menge Singetrail Videos aus dem Harz und Co, die sehr reizvoll aussehen. Vor allem der Wartenberg in Hessen hats mir angetan. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Ich habe heute morgen die Übeltäter ausfindig gemacht, zwei Löcher pro Schlauch, sechs Dornen habe ich aus den Mänteln gezogen, ich hatte eigentlich gedacht es war Glas. Double Defense aber Dornen gehen trotzdem durch


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2010)

so Jungs Gabel ist wieder eingebaut.Sieht gleich vielbesser aus.
Fährt morgen jemand von euch??????
Mache gerade einen kleinen Frühjahrsservice,der große kommt wenn die neuen Kettenblätter da sind.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2010)

Basti war doch selbst verständlich,das ich dich mit dem Auto geholt habe.
So viel dazu bei nem Fat Albert kriegst du nie so schnell nen Platten ,vorher noch von gesprochen


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Ja ;-) hätte ick mal nix gesagt *lol*


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2010)

War aber trotzdem ne geile Runde,auch wenn das ende nich so prall war.
Na vielleicht sind wir ja beim nächsten mal ein paar mann mehr


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

War auf jeden Fall cewl! Das bekommen wir irgendwann bestimmt mal alle zusammen hin  aber erst brauchen einige Leutchen noch nen bischen Fahrtechnik, sonst geht das mit dem Mariaspringtrail böse aus.


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2010)

Fahrtechnik habe ich,es könnte bei nur mit dem Federweg scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Musste vorne 150mm einbauen ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2010)

nee dann falle Ich ja hinten runter.120mm soll der Rahmen vertragen.


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Ach...beim downhill ists wurscht ;-) ne mal im ernst, den Mariaspringtrail kann man auch mit 100mm fahren wenn man fahren kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ach...beim downhill ists wurscht ;-) ne mal im ernst, den Mariaspringtrail kann man auch mit 100mm fahren wenn man fahren kann.



Der Trail ist genial


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Könnte länger sein


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Könnte länger sein



ja,das könnte er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2010)

es wird Zeit das ich auch mal in den Genuss komme


----------



## DI EM OH (27. März 2010)

@Sylez ich nehm das mal als indirektes Kompliment hin mit den 100mm


----------



## DragonSlider (27. März 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Na vielleicht sind wir ja beim nächsten mal ein paar mann mehr


Eventuell mal zum anderen Zeitpunkt...
Ich will den Trail auch mal fahren!


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2010)

Wenn es die Nacht trocken bleibt könnte man morgen fahren...


----------



## DragonSlider (27. März 2010)

Meine Eltern haben morgen Hochzeitstag und haben uns zum Essen eingeladen! Also morgen wirds leider nichts...


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Eventuell mal zum anderen Zeitpunkt...
> Ich will den Trail auch mal fahren!



Basti hatte ja gedrängelt,weil es ja mittags schon regnen sollte


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

Dreckswetter!


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

Hier in Hattorf ist es auch nur Nass:kotz:.Muss das immer asm Wochenende sein.

@all,
wer hat am Lust am Freitag zu fahren,habe meine Frau schon gefragt ob bei uns was anliegt.


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

Das wird das Wetter leider nicht viel besser sein...


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

komm nach Hattorf hier kommt gerade die Sonne raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

Ja, hier auch, hat aber kein Wert wenns die ganze Nacht gepisst hat.


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

eine Fangopackung ist gut für die Haut


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

Na dann viel spass


----------



## DragonSlider (28. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hier in Hattorf ist es auch nur Nass:kotz:.Muss das immer asm Wochenende sein.
> 
> @all,
> wer hat am Lust am Freitag zu fahren,habe meine Frau schon gefragt ob bei uns was anliegt.


*g* mir kommt es auch immer so vor, dass das Wetter am Wochenende öfters schei*** ist!
Wann am Freitag? Ist ja jetzt etwas länger hell draußen, da kann man ja ein bisschen später los...


----------



## DragonSlider (28. März 2010)

Na ja, laut Wetter.com soll es ja die ganze nächste Woche bescheiden sein!
Ich könnte Kotzen!!!


----------



## DI EM OH (28. März 2010)

Also nachdem ich gerstern 4 Std. das Bike meiner Freundin 
geputzt habe fahr ich glaub ich nicht mehr im Regen. Ich find den Regen nicht schlimm, aber das Putzen ist BeScHiSsen


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

Merkste wat  geht auch ganz schön aufs Material!


----------



## DI EM OH (28. März 2010)

JAJA ich habs verstanden


----------



## DI EM OH (28. März 2010)

QUIZFRAGE:
Welches Damenmtb unter 2000â¬ hat ein tiefes Oberrohr, also Bewegungsfreiheit im Schritt. 
Die Zielperson hat Dackelbeine  Voraussetzung:  
Fully, >=140mm, komplett xt oder gleichwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. März 2010)

Wenn Freitag ne Tour anliegt,wann soll es los gehen und wo soll es lang gehen ????????????????


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> QUIZFRAGE:
> Welches Damenmtb unter 2000 hat ein tiefes Oberrohr, also Bewegungsfreiheit im Schritt.
> Die Zielperson hat Dackelbeine  Voraussetzung:
> Fully, >=140mm, komplett xt oder gleichwertig



Frag mal hier die Leute die sich auskennen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

so bin doch noch gefahren,im leichten Regen los,trocken von oben,Graupel schauer,Regen,Sonne alles dabei gewesen.Hier ein paar Bilder der Rest im Album.



bei 650Hm war Schluss mit lustig






und wieder zu Hause nach 35km



Der Boden war recht weich das hat ganz schön Körner gekostet.
War auf jeden Fall besser wie auf dem Sofa zu hocken.


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2010)

da gehe ich doch lieber laufen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

war aber geil,also hoffen wir mal das der Schnee der da noch liegt bald weg ist.Hatte eigendlich vor zur HKB zufahren.
Gabel arbeitet auch schon Sauber.Mein Leihhinterrad knackt ewig das nervt.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

habe gerade von micha2  aus dem Osteroder Tread erfahren.
Dumm gelaufen, wenige 100m weiter und du wärst auf der geräumten Strasse  gewesen, durchgehend schneefrei bis zur HKB.:kotz:
Also beim nächsten mal wird geschoben,könnte man doch für Freitag ins Auge fassen oder.
Start bei mir vor der Haustür-Hörden-Aschenhütte-Mühlenberg-Auerhahngehege-Jagdhaus zur HKB.

Gruss Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (29. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Start bei mir vor der Haustür-Hörden-Aschenhütte-Mühlenberg-Auerhahngehege-Jagdhaus zur HKB.
> 
> Gruss Kai


Moin Kai!
Was für ein Umfang hat die Tour? Zeit? Km?
Hört sich sonst nicht schlecht an, muss nur mal schauen, ob Freitag (Familie) schon was anliegt...Wetter laut Wetter.com am Freitag trocken

LG
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2010)

bis zur HKB ca. 2 Std,von der HKB könnte man über den Acker Richtung Riefensbeek-am Sösestausee entlang-nach OHA und dann über Düna-Hörden nach Hattorf ca.60-70 Km
Fahrzeit gesammt ca.4-5 Std.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2010)

habe mal über bikemap.net mal grob die Strecke abgesteckt sind ca. 70.


----------



## DI EM OH (30. März 2010)

Was geht freitag?????
Wer wie was ...


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Eh, im Harz Trails suchen lohnt sich erst wenn der Schnee weg ist. Aufm Märchenweg liegen noch an die 15cm Matsche rum, das hat kein Wert, sinnlos Waldautobahn kann ich hier in der Umgebung auch fahren, dazu muss ich nicht in den Harz. Mach mal ne Ansage Dimo!


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

Guten  Morgen Jungs,
war nur mal ein Vorschlag,können uns aber auch in eurem Revier austoben.
Hautsache fahren und Spass haben oder.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

Mitte April dürfete es schon möglich sein eine Tour in diese Richtung zu 
unternehmen.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Ja, dann schon, aber wenn da noch alles voll Schnee liegt bringt es nix, aber der legendäre Trail im Solling sollte langsam mal fahrbar sein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425769&highlight=solling


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

die Bilder sehen sehr viel versprechend aus vom Solling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

sieht echt nett aus.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Ja Kai ;-) man könnten von Sven aus starten, muss aber nun erstmal in Erfahrung bringen ob der Trail schon frei ist. Siehe hier http://www.rundum-troll.de/Trolladen/Kartenset_Mtb_Region/EinzelkarteTour7RS.pdf


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

Das wären dann aber schon ein paar km bis zu dem Trail im Solling von Hardegsen aus oder ??????
Wenn es von Hardegsen los geht,könnte man sich beim REWE treffen,liegt direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen  das wird spannend! Also, an der Jugendherberge in Silberborn hängt eine Karte aus, darauf ist der legendäre Trail und ein paar andere Touren eingezeichnet, desweiteren habe ich gerade mit Herrn Sittig telefoniert (Betreiber dieser Webseite http://www.silberborn.de/html/parcour_silberborn.html ) er musste die Karte (wo Zur Karte steht) rausnehmen weil die Stadt Holzminden das nicht wollte. Er fährt selber Mountainbike und schickt mir in den nächsten Tagen einige geile Tracks von geheimen Trails, Touren etc. zu, die er in den nächsten Tagen abfahren will um die Tracks aufzuzeichnen  cooler Type!


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2010)

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht


----------



## DI EM OH (30. März 2010)

http://www.rundum-troll.de/Weserbergland/indexWeserbergland.php?section=MTB-Region-Tour13


----------



## DI EM OH (30. März 2010)

hab mal n paar schriftarten für die trailhunter als vorschlag.






anscheinend krieg ich es nicht auf den schrim n paar bilder hochzuladen.
hab die TRAILHUNTER fonts jetz auf meinem Profilalbum. Könnt ihr ja ma ringugge


----------



## nigra (30. März 2010)

@all
guter vorschlag  . Bin Freitag auf jeden Fall dabei  egal welche Tour .

Gruß
Dirk

_________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## DragonSlider (30. März 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> hab mal n paar schriftarten für die trailhunter als vorschlag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von oben die ersten beiden finde ich ganz gut... Sauber es geht vorran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (30. März 2010)

@dragonslider 

ich find
1,5,&7 ganz gut! 
Der 5te is ganz cool weil der aussieht, als sei man da mit dem bike durchgefahren fehlt nur das Profil


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

So, Sven und ich waren heute mal auf diesem Trail von Silberborn nach Neuhaus unterwegs (allerdings zu Fuss) ich sage mal so, wenn man immer nur Straße fährt ne nette Abwechslung, für uns Wietertrailfahrer eher Kinderkacke - lediglich die 40cm tiefen Sumpfpfützen würden was neues für uns sein, sowas gibts im Wieter nicht


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Joa...5 is jut...habe allerdings noch Schriftarten ohne Ende am Start.


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

Ich war heute mit Manfred unterwegs 87km,905Hm,Fahrzeit 4:40 Std..
Hattorf-Lindau-Kalkwerk-Gillersheim-Leisenberger Kirche-Reyershausen-
Rodetal-Bielstein-Mariaspring-Eddigehausen-Bovenden-Weende-Stadt(Eis schlecken)-Nikolausberg-Warte-Ebergötzen-Seeburg-Wollbrandshausen-Bilshausen-Wulften-Hattorf.
Bilder sind im Album.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DI EM OH (30. März 2010)

kann ich auch
mitm auto


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht Kai...Wetter hat ja auch gepasst heute!


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2010)

Wetter war richtig geil


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2010)

Dimo hat das hier http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html vorgeschlagen, hört sich gut an, hier mal das Video dazu [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VP7nGzJMnA"]YouTube- TanteJu gross[/ame] könnte man Freitag fahren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

moin,

so Grün sieht es da oben aber noch nicht aus,da wird noch vereinzelt Schnee liegen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Moooin,

dann müssen wir uns was anderes überlegen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

aber ist echt geil die Abfahrt,die müssen wir sobald es das Wetter zulässt 
unbedingt fahren.


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Ja auf jeden, biste den Magdeburger Weg schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

mit Namen kannste mich Jagen,kenne die Wege selten mit dem Namen.
.Aber bis jetzt habe Ich immer noch nach Hause gefunden..
Wie wird denn nun das Wetter für Freitag,wer fährt den eigentlich alles mit????????


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Werde das Bike nachher noch vom Schlamm von Gestern befreien.
Hoffe das nachher oder Morgen noch meine neuen Kettenblätter mit der Post kommen.Dann kann Ich komplett alles tauschen(Blätter,Kassette,Kette,Umwerfer,Schaltzeug),fehlt dann nur noch ein neues Schaltwerk,diese hat die letzten 4Jahre ganz schön leiden müssen.Die Hintere Felge werde Ich erstmal ein paar Wochen drin haben.


----------



## DI EM OH (31. März 2010)

oh ich hab wohl unterschätzt, dass die HKburg kanpp 800m hoch liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

das ist doch nicht so schlimm


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@Dimo
HKB ist nicht schlecht , aber die Tour geht durchs Oberharzer Hochmoor . Das heisst jetzt im Frühling ist es dort sehr sumpfig , bis zu 60 cm tiefe Moorlöcher. Außerdem ist das Biken da oben leider nicht mehr erlaubt 


Gruß
Dirk
_______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@ all

Schriftform Nr. 5 gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Ah, dann schau mal hier 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]

Wetter soll am Fr gut werden, das restliche WE net sp pralle....


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Geil das Video,denk bitte ich habe nur 100mm,Aber das geht schon.
Wo würde man sich den dann treffen????


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@ all 

na super , genau das richtige für uns 

Gruß
Dirk
_________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Yes yes joaar!


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

Liegt da nicht auch noch Schnee 

Gruß
Dirk
_________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@ all
also laut Wetter . com bleibt uns echt nur der Freitag !!!! 
Also los, lassen wirs krachen  
Wo Treffen ! Wann Abfahrt !! Wer kommt alles mit !!!!

Gruß
Dirk
___________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!   ( auch hier )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Klar liegt da noch Schnee...is ja nur ein Vorschlag für den Sommer wenn alles weg ist


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@Basti
Was geht denn nun am Freitag !!!


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Der Märchenweg 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIzmfODXxi4"]YouTube- MÃ¤rchenweg[/ame] 

Dimo, das ist der, den wir damals im Winter bei Schnee gefahren sind.


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @Basti
> Was geht denn nun am Freitag !!!



Keine Ahnung...


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

Ich auch nicht !!!????


_____________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (31. März 2010)

Moin zusammen!
Ich werde am Freitag nicht fahren...
Möchte mich zwar nicht als Schönwetter Biker bezeichnen, dennoch wird hier in der Gegend Wieter, Solling, Harz etc. nach den letzten Regenfällen am Freitag noch alles extrem Matschig sein!
Habe keine Böcke schon wieder alles zu reinigen!
Die schönen Tage kommen noch!

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich allen ein schönes Osterfest mit allen was dazu gehört!

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Ihr Schweine...und ich habe jetzt nen Vollgips


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Du schön Wetter Biker


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Techniktraining aufm Märchenweg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf5kSrjcn7Y"]YouTube- Training auf dem Maerchenweg[/ame]


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Clausthaler Flutgraben 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_gmp6WrRiU"]YouTube- Clausthaler Flutgraben[/ame]


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Trail um den Oderteich

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ocYVCWmc6M"]YouTube- Trail Am Oderteich[/ame]


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Das ist ja alles im Harz.So langsam läuft uns die Zeit davon.Das sieht alles gut aus,aber was ist mit dem Schnee???????????????????????


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Im Sommer ist da kein Schnee mehr Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Haahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.Ich denke wir suchen immer noch eine Tour für Freitag und nicht für den Sommer


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Bei mir hat sich Freitag wohl erledigt...habe erstmal 2 Wochen nen Gips.


----------



## DragonSlider (31. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Du schön Wetter Biker


Falls du damit mich meinst, frag deinen Bruder, der kann dir bestätigen, dass ich kein Schönwetter Biker bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

*g* lass Ihn doch, er kauft sich gerne öfters mal Kette, Kasette und Kettenblätter neu


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Frühjahrsputz Teil 1 beendet.So Freitag kann es wieder Schmutzig werden,
damits nicht langweilig wird.
Diese Teile habe Ich ausgetauscht.



Mittleres Kettenblatt nach 4 Jahren.



Hier die Teile im Eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Unser kleiner Foto-Bike-Love-Story-Reporter Kai  so wie das Blatt aussieht wurde das auch mal Zeit


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

ja ca.17000 Km.Sieht doch wieder Schick aus.


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2010)

Wer ist den am Freitag noch mit am Start.


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

@ Basti

Vollgips , du armer 
Wo denn ?? 
Trotzdem gute Besserrung 

Gruß Dirk
___________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (31. März 2010)

Danke für Euer beileid


----------



## Baxter75 (31. März 2010)

Wann soll es Freitag den eigentlich los gehen ?????????????


----------



## nigra (31. März 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Danke für Euer beileid


 Kein Problem 
Gruß Dirk
_________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

Hat jemand von euch lust mit mir einige RTFs zu fahren.
Habe mir mal ein paar Termine raus gesucht.
Alleine fahren ist immer blöde
11.04. Gieboldehausen 158km
15.05. Förste             151km
16.05. OHA-Lasfelde    151km
19.06. NOM                153km oder Marathon 213km
20.06. Einbeck            155km
24.07. Goslar              150km
15.08. Lauterberg        152km oder Marathon 206km

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Moooin,

wat is nen RFT?


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

@akastylez,

moin,gucks du hier
http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/RTF.html


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

das is wohl nichts wa


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Meld dich mal im Rennradforum an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

du wirst es nicht glauben,bin ich schon.Da ist schon mal einer mit einem
MTB mit gefahren und der war nicht langsam


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Joa...dann mach das doch mal!


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

@akastylez,
sieht bei Dir die Schrift auch so zickzack aus ??????


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

mit dem Madone geht besser


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

RTFs optimal für Grundlagenausdauer


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @akastylez,
> sieht bei Dir die Schrift auch so zickzack aus ??????



Ja, das Forum hat ne Macke! Für Grundlagenausdauer gehe ich lieber schön ne Runde laufen als in den Abgasen von Autos und LKW's Rad zu fahren


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

was ist nun mit Morgen ??????????wer,wie ,wo?????


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Ich habe Gips, bin raus. Das schiefe hier soll wohl ein Aprilscherz sein habe ich gerade gelesen.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. April 2010)

Bleiben ja nicht mehr viel über für morgen

@Basti

Die Touren im Harz sind schon geil für'n Sommer.
Wenn solche Touren geplant sind für die nächste Zeit,wäre nett,wenn man es so planen könnte ,das ich auch dann nen freies WE hab


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Ja, der Sommer kommt noch! Dann gehts AB ;-) das bekommen wir schon alles irgendwie hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2010)

wer ist denn jetzt noch mit am Start????
Wann und wo soll es los gehen??????


----------



## akastylez (1. April 2010)

Bis jetzt habe ich von keinem ein "Ich bin dabei" gelesen


----------



## Baxter75 (1. April 2010)

So wie es ausieht Kai,sind es wir beide und Dirk.
Wenn wir fahren sollten ,müssen wir es so Planen ,das ich so um 14 Uhr wieder zuhause bin,geht leider nicht anders


----------



## nigra (1. April 2010)

@ all ,
sorry ich kann erst Nachmittags. Werde vieleicht nur Waldautobahn fahren !!

Gruß
Dirk
__________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## DragonSlider (2. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, der Sommer kommt noch! Dann gehts AB ;-) das bekommen wir schon alles irgendwie hin!


Du sagst es Alder
Dann wird gerockt...


----------



## akastylez (2. April 2010)

Auf jeden! Wetter passt ja heute, dann lasst es mal rocken!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. April 2010)

So mein Bruder ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir ( auf 2 Rädern )und wir werden hier um Hardegsen mal nach schönen Trails ausschau halten .Es wird sicherlich schwierig werden um auf den Wieterstand zu kommen


----------



## Baxter75 (2. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Auf jeden! Wetter passt ja heute, dann lasst es mal rocken!




da Dirk ja eh heut nachmittag fährt,bleiben nur noch zwei über


----------



## akastylez (2. April 2010)

Ja, der Wieter ist schon so das geilste was es gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, der Wieter ist schon so das geilste was es gibt.



hier in der nahen Umgebung ,kann es kaum erwarten,wenn wir alle mal in den Harz fahren und da die Post abgeht


----------



## Baxter75 (2. April 2010)

so ,es geht jetzt los.

wünsche euch allen ein frohes Osterfest.

gruß sven


----------



## akastylez (2. April 2010)

Dito, haut rein - wünsche Euch pralle Reifen!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. April 2010)

Bin schon wieder zurück.es ist so,das es da ein paar geile abfahrten gibt,aber alles weit aus einander.
Es sei denn wir stellen uns dort mal eine schöne Strecke zusammen,das heißt dann,erst mal zu Fuß durch den Wald .


----------



## nigra (2. April 2010)

@ Basti,Irina, Manuel & Browny  ,

neue Bilder in meinem Album 

Gruß Dirk
____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!! ( ob Sommer oder Winterzeit ) :IoI:


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. April 2010)

@all,
Guten Abend bei mir war heute nach 5:45 Fahrzeit das Ziel erreicht.Von Hardegsen im Rodetal nach Ebergötzen-Seeburger See-Rollshausen-Gieboldehausen-Rumspringe-Pöhlde Sägewerk und im Rotenberg nach Hattorf.Bin jetzt auch einwenig Müde.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (3. April 2010)

Hat einer ne IDee für wo und wie man am besten Spitzkehrentraining machen kann?
Bzw. hat einer Bock dat ma zu machen?

War gestern im Harz schon geil was man da fahren konnte und noch geiler wenn der magdeburger weg frei ist... dabei kam ich auf einen singletrail, dem ich mich beugen musste. ZU ENG die kurven ZU SPITZ zu Steil um gerade runter zu fahren. jetzt bin ich angefressen und will das können


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

@ DI EM OH,

von wo aus bist Du gefahren???
War das bei Dir kurzfristig das Du unterwegs gewesen bist???
Oder hast Du das am Donnerstag schon geplant???
Auf welcher Höhe warst Du,wie ist die Schneelage dort gewesen????


----------



## DI EM OH (3. April 2010)

katlenburg lindau, albrechtshausen, ührde, osterode, altenau, torfhaus
ab dammgraben 20cm angetauter wieder gefrorener schnee. und wieder nach hause!
wollte eigentlich in der jugendherrberge pennen aber der magdeburger war dicht also bin ich wieder nach hause gefahren.104km. und heute hab ich etwas sonnenbrand


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

also Harz lohnt sich noch nichtfür längere Touren wa.


----------



## DI EM OH (3. April 2010)

kommt drauf an... wenn du waldautobahnen magst dann wirst du den harz z. Zt. lieben. damit ich n bissel mehr spass hatte, bin ich die wasserwege (also dort wo der schnee den Berg runter läuft und taut runter gefahren-(sau viel Spass gemacht) zwei drei trails wahren auch dabei (easy aber FLOW) war auf jeden fall eine gelungene Abwechslung. Für Trailspass pur würd ich noch n monat warten und dann mitm auto hinfahren. Für "ich geb mir die breitseite und fahr bis ich umfalle"- nice


----------



## DragonSlider (3. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Hat einer ne IDee für wo und wie man am besten Spitzkehrentraining machen kann?
> Bzw. hat einer Bock dat ma zu machen?
> 
> War gestern im Harz schon geil was man da fahren konnte und noch geiler wenn der magdeburger weg frei ist... dabei kam ich auf einen singletrail, dem ich mich beugen musste. ZU ENG die kurven ZU SPITZ zu Steil um gerade runter zu fahren. jetzt bin ich angefressen und will das können


Hey du Lappen
gucktst du hier!
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mtb+spitzkehre&aq=1


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

Ist das Geil,bloß leider nicht um die Ecke.Mit den 40 Kehren.Ein fehler und es kann ganz schön weh tun.


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

au weh 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eQBmr8y7Mo&NR=1"]YouTube- Sturz beim Mountainbikeurlaub in SÃ¼dtirol[/nomedia]

Da ist glaube Ich noch ein Fahrtechniktraining nötig


----------



## flyingscot (3. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Hat einer ne IDee für wo und wie man am besten Spitzkehrentraining machen kann?
> Bzw. hat einer Bock dat ma zu machen?



Gibts im Harz leider nur an sehr wenigen speziellen Trails, die sind dann aber ziemlich genial. Nur nicht so lang wie in den Alpen. So max. 10-12 Spitzkehren. Meine Favoriten sind die Siebertrails, Ahrendsberger Klippen, Jägersteig und der Wanderpfad am Wurmberg.


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Ihr Schweine!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,
will mich mal wieder zurückmelden. Na meinem Totalausfall im Oktober mit Schulteroperation versuche ich meine ersten MTB-Fahrversuche in diesem Jahr. Und siehe da ich konnte schon nach 5 Kilometer meine Stützräder wieder abbauen.
Da hier öfters Trails im Bereich Hardegsen gesucht wurden, habe ich Heute mal ein paar mir bekannte Trail auf ihren Zustand überprüft. Der Wepertrail war in einem bemerkenswerten guten Zustand. 

Weitere Bilder der Trails in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Ah,

WELCOME back! Schön das es Dir wieder besser geht, vielleicht können wir bald mal wieder fahren


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Denke schon das es mal klappt. Aber zur Zeit hast Du ja wohl ein größeres Handicap als ich. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

*g* Waldautobahn fahren geht ;-)


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Forstautobahnen sind aber nicht meine Welt. Dann fahre ich lieber RR


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Trails gehen auch noch, aber keine Downhillpassagen!


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Na vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Wepertrail. Wäre sicherlich auch mal eine Abwechslung zum Wieter.


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Jo...erzähl mal wo der langgeht, haste ne Karte? Bin immer für neues offen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

Das wär doch auch was für Sven.Gleich vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Auf jeden!


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Stelle mich gerne auch als Guide zur Verfügung. Um Hardegsen gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Trails. Doch muss man dann auf meine mangelne Fitness Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2010)

@Forstrider,

der Sven(Baxter75) will am Montag nach geeigneten Trails um Hardegsen suchen.Kannst dich ja mal bei ihm melden.Er ist am Sonntag wieder zu erreichen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

@ Pitbull75
kann ich gerne machen.
Habe am Montag Frühschicht, d.h. man könnte am Nachmittag vielleicht eine Erkundungstour starten.


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2010)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## Forstrider (3. April 2010)

Klasse!
Würde als Treffpunkt den Kreisel in Moringen vorschlagen oder Ortsmitte Schnedinghausen falls man die Anfahrt nach Moringen etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten will.
Uhrzeit: 15.00 Uhr

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (4. April 2010)

Moin!
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier
Klasse, Vorhut vorraus!

LG
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

@all,

Frohe Ostern

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (4. April 2010)

Moin,

von mir auch 


Greetz
Basti


----------



## nigra (4. April 2010)

@all

von mir natürlich auch , frohe Ostern   

Gruß
Dirk
____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

@Forstrider

Würde ab Hardegsen dazu stoßen.Was meinst du ,wo könnte man sich dann da Treffen ?????

Gruß Sven


----------



## Forstrider (4. April 2010)

@Baxter75
Es wäre besser wir starten zusammen in Moringen oder Schnedinghausen, da sonst der gesamte Wepertrail (ca. 4-6Km) Dir fehlen würde.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

Ok ,dann Moringen am Kreisel. Komme dann mit dem Rad rüber,so das ich dann evt mich auf dem Rückweg aus klinken kann


----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

na mal sehen,ob das Wetter mit spielt


----------



## Forstrider (4. April 2010)

@Baxter75
So schlecht soll es nicht werden.

@all
Bitte Flickzeug und/oder Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen!
Die Weper ist Dornen lastig.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (4. April 2010)

Dat kannste doch vergessen...DRECKSWETTER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

der Basti kennt sich besonders gut mit Dornen aus,da der FatAlbert ja nicht so leicht platt zu kriegen ist


----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

wer ist den morgen überhaupt mit dabei ????


----------



## Forstrider (4. April 2010)

Zur Zeit sind wir wohl nur drei
Basti, Sven und Icke

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Baxter75 (4. April 2010)

Bernd wir sollten vorher dann noch mal Texten,weil ich ja schon eher los fahren muss oder ich komme mit dem Auto rüber fahren die Runde dann komplett zusammen


----------



## DragonSlider (4. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wer ist den morgen überhaupt mit dabei ????


Ich bin morgen noch mit der Family bei meinen Schwiegereltern in Lutter bei Heiligenstadt...
bin also leider nicht dabei
...hier gibt es mit Sicherheit auch geniale Trails! Und die Möglichkeit für eine ausgedehnte Tagestour mit allem was dazu gehört!


----------



## DI EM OH (4. April 2010)

@dragon hab allein immer kein bock auf technik *gähn* am liebsten alles fahren können und nicht dafür trainieren  
danke für den youtube link gidf.de hätte mir auch gereicht 

Viel Spass morgen an der Weper an den Rest. Ich bin morgen außer gefecht gesetzt. Zumindest arbeite ich bereits dran


----------



## akastylez (5. April 2010)

Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und es pisst wie die Sau, falls Ihr nachher tatsächlich fahren wollt bin ich nicht dabei.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## DI EM OH (5. April 2010)

Moin wie lang und steil soll die tour denn werden?


----------



## Forstrider (5. April 2010)

Moin Dimo,
Tourdaten 30Km 1000Hm ab Moringen (falls Rücktour wieder über den Weperkamm dann ca. 1300Hm)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2010)

Bernd klingt gut,bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2010)

@ Dimo

bist du mit am Start??????


----------



## DI EM OH (5. April 2010)

Sorry dass ick nix mehr geschrieben hab bin ufm sofa weggepennt


----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2010)

war ne schöne Runde mit Bernd,sehr schöne Trails dabei


----------



## Forstrider (5. April 2010)

Na da hat der Wettergott doch ein einsehen gehabt. Schutzbleche waren nur Balast. 
@Sven
schön das dir die Tour gefallen hat, denke ruft nach Wiederholung. 
Fotos der Tour sind in meinem Album.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2010)

Hier mal 2 Bilder ,die anderen sind im Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/28350


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstrider (5. April 2010)

Hey,
haben wir da eine Dual Slalom Passage gehabt? 
kann mich gar nicht erinnern.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2010)

Ja,hatten wir


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

NICE. irgendwie wenn ihr wieder mal fahrt würde ich auch gern mitkommen. dann bin ich auch ausgeschlafen und meld mich rechtzeitig. Die FEIERtage zollten ihren Tribut oder ich zollte den Feiertagen Tribut.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

Mann sollte es ja auch nicht übertreiben. Die Runde war gestern auch anstrengend,inkl nem unfrei willigem Sturz von mir. 
Mal sehen,evt werde ich mit Basti nachher mal den weg fahren,den wir gestern gefahren sind.


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

übertreiben wiewo? wann wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

so gegen mittag denke ich mal.er wollte nach hardegsen rüber kommen


----------



## akastylez (6. April 2010)

Moin,

Wetter scheint ja heute zu passen  Browny freut sich schon!


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

Ist 12 Uhr ok???????


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

aarrggh ich muss planen moment


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

muss um 15:10 wieder im Studio sein. und hätte erst ab 13:00 zeit dat wird eng glaub ich... kann aber sein, dass ich schon um 12 zeit hab entscheidet sich in der nächsten stunde. ich ruf nochmal durch gleich... deine nummer hab ich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. April 2010)

12 ist OK! Wenns bei Dir was wird Dimo, können wir uns dann ja in Hillerse treffen oder so...


----------



## Forstrider (6. April 2010)

Wieso habt Ihr denn alle frei?
Mache ich wohl etwas falsch.
Viel Spaß!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

@bernd 
wieso arbeite ich wenn du frei hast und sport machst?


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

@Bernd

Wenn man Nachtschicht hat,hat man tagsüber frei


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

ALSO YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH isch hab voll krass disponiert: 
kann um 12:30 in Schnedinghausen sein. WO wollt ihr euch wann wie treffen?
@Stylez hab gerade noch mit baxter gequatscht. Der will um 12 in Hardegsen los! 
Das schaff ich nur mit dem Auto, wie kommst du dann rüber nach hardegsen kriegen wir dein bike bei mir mit rein?


----------



## DI EM OH (6. April 2010)

so... dat ist ja ne nette Runde da am Weperkamm. Ne Genussrunde. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Gekickt hat aber nur die eine Stelle am Steinbruch. n steiles stück, schön eng und kurvig - so mögen wa das
superkrass find ich ja der Stylez den Weg hin (mit VollGips) teilweise schneller fährt als ich ohne ;(


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

Mehr gibt's im Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/28364


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2010)

@Bernd

die Stelle am Steinbruch ist ganz easy


----------



## DragonSlider (6. April 2010)

So ein Leben...
Ich bin vorhin mit Dirk die Wieterrunde gefahren, hat auch Spaß gemacht!
Geiles Wetter, und morgen wird noch besser!

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. April 2010)

Sooo, ich bin dann auch wieder hier  50KM waren es bei mir, Sven, der Wald da oben ist ganz interessant, im Moment sind da aber mal wieder die Assis am WERK! Denkt immer dran, Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt!


----------



## DragonSlider (6. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt!


RICHTIG *g*, die das behaupten, haben ganz schön geraucht!


----------



## DI EM OH (7. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag um 13:00 den Tante Ju zu fahren? Letztes Wochenende war fast schneefrei! Nach einer Woche Sonnenschein und über 12 Grad sollte sich das doch lohnen oder?
hatte an das hier gedacht... http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html 
würde um 13:00 mit dem Bike in Herzberg sein


----------



## DragonSlider (7. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag um 13:00 den Tante Ju zu fahren? Letztes Wochenende war fast schneefrei! Nach einer Woche Sonnenschein und über 12 Grad sollte sich das doch lohnen oder?
> hatte an das hier gedacht... http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html
> würde um 13:00 mit dem Bike in Herzberg sein


Samstag weiß ich noch nicht....scheint aber ne schöne Strecke zu sein!
Wie sieht es bei den einen oder anderen am Freitag so gegen 14 Uhr aus? Würde gerne ne Tour machen! Macht alleine nicht wirklich viel Spaß!


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

@Dimo 

Hast du vor die komplette Runde zufahren??????

Bin heute noch mal den Wepertrail gefahren und hab ein paar schöne Abfahrten zum Schluß noch mit verbunden 
Das letzte Stück ist echt krass,aber fahrbar


----------



## DI EM OH (7. April 2010)

@baxter ja 13:00 Start in Herzberg 60km 1600hm ich sag ma 19:00 können wir wieder nach hause. schaff es leider eher nicht weil ick noch arbeiten muss

@ all ich fahr das ding auf jeden Fall. Wetter soll ja halten und weggetaut is da hoffentlich auch alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

dann bin ich raus,da ich nur bis 17 zeit habe,es sei den wir kürzen die Strecke nen bisschen.
Eher geht ja leider nicht bei dir


----------



## DI EM OH (7. April 2010)

hmm ja dann kürzen wa... muss denn um 17 weg oder um 17 wieder zu haus sein?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puzmpZ0pF5Y&feature=related"]YouTube- MTB Enduro GoPro[/nomedia] da will ich fahren


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

es ist so,das ich bis um halb sechs bei meiner Mutter sein will,da wir zum Essen eingeladen sind.
Kannst mich ja leider nicht mit nehmen 
das heißt also,das du so gegen 12 uhr los fährst oder ?????


----------



## DI EM OH (7. April 2010)

jo in der karre kann ich nicht ma dich mitnehmen, und dein bike auch net


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

wenn ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren sollte,dann werde ich wohl gegen 10 Uhr hier in Hardegsen los fahren.ich muss das erst mal hier zuhause bereden,weil wir sonst mit 2 Autos bei meiner Mutter sind


----------



## DI EM OH (7. April 2010)

ja cool, ich würd dir da echt gern entgegenkommen aber für das wochenende hab ich leider fest arbeit angesagt und da muss ick echt solange arbeiten ich komm quasi um punkt 12 aus meinem Kurs und fahre sofort los (den Kurs geb ich in Bikeklamotten


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

fahre mit dem auto,dann treffen wir uns ca halb eins eins am Krankenhaus in Herzberg


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2010)

vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer für die Samstags Runde


----------



## DI EM OH (8. April 2010)

Ja anscheinend traut sich keiner mehr


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Da ich an besagtem Tag Geburtstag habe und nen Gips habe bin ick raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

Hi Leute! Habe mich die ganze Zeit hier net gemeldet weil ich mit einer Mandelentzündung zu Kämpfen hatte!
Hoffe ihr erinnert euch noch an mich( vom Stammtisch  ) 
Jetzt bin ich wieder soweit fit und würde gerne mit euch mitfahren wenn ihr mal ne lockere Runde dreht, bin ja leider technisch noch nicht so fit aber das ändert sich hoffentlich schnell!

Dachte eigentich an dieses Wochenende aber heute morgen hat meine Gabel den Geist aufgegeben!
Verliert Luft(sogar so extrem das man an dem Manometer zuschauen kann) :-(
Wird jetzt eingeschickt dauert wohl so 10 Tage ! 
Zum Kotzen!!!!!! Und das an einem Nagelneuem Bike!


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Endlich haste es mal geschafft! Das mit der Gabel ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich, steckt man aber nicht drinne...passiert, hast ja noch Garantie drauf, halb so wild. Der hat doch bestimmt ne Austauschgabel für Dich da!


----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

Ne hat er leider nicht! Er ist auch gerade mitten im Umzugsstress! 
Der ganze Laden geht in ein neu gebautes Haus schräg gegenüber!

Hoffe er schickt die Gabel wenigstens pünklich wech!

P.S. Kannst du Tretlager umbauen??


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Shit! Naja, sehe es mal so, ich habe mal eine Gabel zur Wartung geschickt - 6 Wochen, Gott sei dank habe ich ne Austauschgabel von Canyon bekommen. Ja, kann ick, was ist mit dem Lager?


----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

Ach du *******! Hoffentlich dauert es wirklich nur 10 Tage!

Würde gerne bei Bei Julia(meiner freundin) auf XT Umbauen und bei ihrem kleinem Bruder
der hat hat ein ewig altes Bike von Conway aber in einem guten zustand da Knarrt das Lager total!
Die würde ich gerne umbauen, habe es aber noch nie gemacht und weiß auch nicht ob mann spezielles Werkzeug braucht!?


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Ja, bauchste Spezialwerkzeug zu...musst erstmal schauen ob es für das Conway noch nen Lager gibt...


----------



## DI EM OH (8. April 2010)

@stylez dir würd ich sogar zutrauen die freeridedays auf la palma mit gips zu fahren. 
aber das mit geburtstag versteh ich natürlich


----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

@stylez ist wohl am besten ertmal ausbauen messen und dann schauen oder???


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

*lol* dann wünsche ick Euch auf jeden viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> @stylez ist wohl am besten ertmal ausbauen messen und dann schauen oder???



Erstmal gucken was für eins verbaut ist, was für ne Kurbel ist denn dranne? Noch 4-Kant?


----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

Muss ich erstmal schauen was er hat! Melde mich dann nochmal ok?


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Ok


----------



## Baxter75 (8. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> *lol* dann wünsche ick Euch auf jeden viel Spaß!


 
wenn das wetter mit spielt,werden wir sicherlich spaß haben


----------



## Baxter75 (8. April 2010)

@MatzeR.

Hätte ja am Samstag gut gepasst,da Dimo und ich diese Runde mal fahren wollen .

http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html


----------



## MatzeR. (8. April 2010)

Da hätte ich mich warscheinlich warm anziehen können aber ich wäre mitgekommen!
Echt schade! Aber das nächste mal bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (8. April 2010)

@Sven,

fahre heute doch nicht mit dem Kodak-Team,warte noch auf DPD.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt am Sonntag mit.Bist du gefahren?????


----------



## Forstrider (8. April 2010)

Hi,
ich bin am Samstag nicht dabei, da ich eine 3-tägige Eichsfeldrundfahrt mit dem RR mache.

Euch viel Spaß

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn das wetter mit spielt,werden wir sicherlich spaß haben



Ihr Schweine!


----------



## Baxter75 (8. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ihr Schweine!



Wir werden an dich denken


----------



## Baxter75 (8. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @Sven,
> 
> fahre heute doch nicht mit dem Kodak-Team,warte noch auf DPD.
> Hoffe das Wetter spielt am Sonntag mit.Bist du gefahren?????



Nee,war heut mal wieder im Studio. Hab aber beine mit gemacht,von der Kraft her ,schon ganz gut.


----------



## DI EM OH (9. April 2010)

@ Baxter 
das passt sich alles ganz gut mit der Runde ich will nämlich um 17:30 doch schon wieder in Northeim sein muss meine Freundin abholen und will dann zu einem guten Freund Kaffee trinken


----------



## Baxter75 (9. April 2010)

Dimo,mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen ist.Musste heut mein Reifen hinten erst mal flicken,hatte nen Dorn vom Wepertrail drin
Wenn du pünklich morgen raus kommst,könnte man sich auch schon gegen halb eins dort treffen.werde zeitig da sein.

Die Runde sieht ja aus wie ne acht,wenn wir die obere Runde weglassen,ist die Strecke ca 10 km kürzer


----------



## DragonSlider (9. April 2010)

@all
wer morgen nicht so viel Zeit für die Harztour hat, die Dimo und Baxter machen wollen, möchte ich mitteilen, dass ich morgen so gegen 13 Uhr die Wieterrunde fahren werde!
Also wer Lust hat....

LG
Manuel


----------



## DragonSlider (9. April 2010)

@all...
hier mal der Link zur 1. Testfahrt in 3D, allerdings braucht Ihr um den 3D Efekt richtig zu erkennen ein "rot-grün" Brille!
Wie gesagt das ganze ist erst mal ein Test gewesen und er ist sehr ausbaufähig! Wenn mein Schwiegervater mitte Mai beruflich in Sachen 3D filmen aus Manila zurück ist, wollen wir (wir alle) mal ein ganzen Tag dafür hier in Northeim einplanen!
Bitte schreibt alle eure Ideen auf und wir versuchen Sie gemeinsam umzusetzen, damit wir einen richtig geilen 3D Film bekommen!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol5w7H59E0k"]YouTube- 1. Testfahrt - Northeim offroad in 3D[/nomedia]

LG
Manuel


----------



## DI EM OH (10. April 2010)

DICKES DING!!!! DAS ist ja ma richitg cool zufällig habe ich eine 3d brille sieht schon cool aus  ich kann mir vorstellen das bei 3d aufnahmen vor allem Szenen wirken bei denen etwas auf dich zufliegt. Dementsprechend müsste ne Cam am Kurvenscheitenpunkt bestimmt richtig den Dreck ins Gesicht fliegen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (10. April 2010)

@baxter wir sparen, wenn wir die obere schleife raus lassen genau 23km 
sagen wir mal 3:30Std. Zeit für 48km Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit um an den Blumen zu riechen. Die obere Schleife ist aber gerade der Abschnitt zur HKB und den Tante Ju Trail runter. Wieviel Trailanteil das letzte Drittel des Tracks hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn du Bock hast können wir heute auch gern die Weper oder den Wieter fahren. Dann wird das nicht so eine Treibjagd. Zur HKB und TANTE ju FAHREN werden wir heute auf keinen Fall schaffen. Hab zwar viel mehr BOck auf Tante JU aber was will man machen,... ich fahr aber auch harz heute kann um 13:00 in herzberg losfahren! RUF MICH AN BITCH


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2010)

Harz? Ich wollt heute auch endlich mal wieder in den Harz. Kann man sich hier vielleicht noch einklinken?


----------



## Baxter75 (10. April 2010)

ja klar kannst du das.
dann solltest du so gegen halb eins am Herzberger Krankenhaus sein


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2010)

Alles klar, bin da...


----------



## Baxter75 (10. April 2010)

ok,dann bis später 
wollen ein teil dieser Runde drehen,da wir nur bis ca 17 Uhr zeit haben

http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2010)

Alles klar, Tour hatte ich schon gesehen...


----------



## akastylez (10. April 2010)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und pralle Reifen - wenn der Gips ab ist bin ich auch mit am Start.


----------



## akastylez (10. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @all
> wer morgen nicht so viel Zeit für die Harztour hat, die Dimo und Baxter machen wollen, möchte ich mitteilen, dass ich morgen so gegen 13 Uhr die Wieterrunde fahren werde!
> Also wer Lust hat....
> 
> ...



Irina fährt mit Dir die Wieterrunde


----------



## DragonSlider (10. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Irina fährt mit Dir die Wieterrunde



...ich sagte, wer nicht so viel Zeit hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (10. April 2010)

Heute mit baxxter und flying scott nasser weg und tante ju gefahren oberfett! Ich bin oberplatt!! Dickes merci an flying scott
für das super guiding


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

war ne klasse runde,freue mich schon auf die komplette runde
auch ein danke von mir an flying scott für das guiding.
bist jeder zeit willkommen bei den Runden von uns.

ps: hoffendlich sind nächstes mal ein paar mehr mit am start


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

@Dimo

hab mich ja auch ab und zu mal zurück fallen lassen,damit du nicht immer das gefühl haben musst hinter her fahren zu müssen


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Stefan Raab hats drauf[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4scgbkPC18"]YouTube- Schlag den Raab - Sturz Stefan[/nomedia]


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ps: hoffendlich sind nächstes mal ein paar mehr mit am start


Jo, früh genug planen...!
Und wenn man die ganze Runde fahren möchte, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon morgens so gegen 10 Uhr die Tour in Herzberg beginnen, dann kann man auch mal an den Blümchen richen

LG Manuel

P.S. bitte nicht nächstes Wochenende, da kann ich nicht!


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Stefan Raab hats draufYouTube- Schlag den Raab - Sturz Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (11. April 2010)

dann bin ich auch mit am Start.


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

5cm Neuschnee im Harz


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. April 2010)

der taut auch wieder weg


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> der taut auch wieder weg


...früher oder später tut er das wohl


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

nächstes We hab ich komplett frühschicht,aber danach das We wäre gut,da ich frei hab


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

wir mussten gestern auch das ein oder andere mal schieben,weil dort noch schnee lag


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> nächstes We hab ich komplett frühschicht,aber danach das We wäre gut,da ich frei hab


was geht dann bei Dir am Freitag Nachmittag? Lust auf Wieterrunde?


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

oben angekommen an der Hanskühnenburg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nach der Tour


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> was geht dann bei Dir am Freitag Nachmittag? Lust auf Wieterrunde?



Wenn dann könnte ich aber erst ab ca halb drei,da ich bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn dann könnte ich aber erst ab ca halb drei,da ich bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss


na passt doch!
Meinetwegen auch ein paar Minuten später! Treffen wieder am Sportplatz? So gegen 14:45 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

ist ne gute zeit,vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere auch noch mit


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> na passt doch!
> Meinetwegen auch ein paar Minuten später! Treffen wieder am Sportplatz? So gegen 14:45 Uhr?



Kann leider nicht mit , muß bis 15:30 Arbeiten 

Gruß
Dirk
___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Gute Zeit...wenns net zu nass am Boden ist bin ich dabei. Morgen kommt endlich der Gips ab und bleibt hoffentlich auch ab.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

@all

Wollen wir Samstag den 24.04 mal für die große Hanskühneburg Runde fest halten ???????
Nicht das es wieder heißt,das es zu kurz fristig ist 

Zeit würde ich sagen 10-10.30 Uhr am Herzberger Krankenhaus


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Da bin ich definitiv nicht dabei...Familienfeier.


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wollen wir Samstag den 24.04 mal für die große Hanskühneburg Runde fest halten ???????
> Nicht das es wieder heißt,das es zu kurz fristig ist
> ...



@ all
der Tourvorschlag war ja nicht kurzfristig, sondern der Tourstart war einfach zu spät angesetzt ( das ist meine Meinung ) . Da so eine Tour unter Zeitdruck keinen Spass macht !!! 

Meinst du Tourstart 10:00 

Gruß
Dirk
_______________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

@Dirk

Wenn man die komplette runde ( 6 std ) fährt,sollte man schon so gegen 10-10.30 in Herzberg los fahren,da es sonst zu spät wird.

Dimo musste ja noch arbeiten vorher
Was den Touren Start angeht,war es noch ok,weil wir die runde abgekürzt haben auf ca 41 km.

Ist dir 10-10.30 Uhr zu früh ???????


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> Wenn man die komplette runde ( 6 std ) fährt,sollte man schon so gegen 10-10.30 in Herzberg los fahren,da es sonst zu spät wird.
> 
> ...




Nein natürlich nicht  , wenn es nach mir geht 9:00 9:30 .
Den der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm !!!!!

Gruß
Dirk
____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

ich denke mal ,das 10-10.30 Uhr ok ist,da wir ja alle ca ne halbe std noch zufahren haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2010)

Am 24.4. wirds mit mir nix, da am 25.4. der MTB-Marathon in Bad Harzburg stattfindet. Zeitgleich ist auch die Tour d'Energie hier in Göttingen für die Rennradfahrer.


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2010)

@all...
der Harz!
http://www.volksbankarenaharz.de/downloads/201004mountainbike.pdf


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

@all, 
genau das richtige 
Das sollten wir vieleicht am 24.04.10 fahren :damen:

Gruß
Dirk
__________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @all,
> genau das richtige
> Das sollten wir vieleicht am 24.04.10 fahren :damen:
> 
> ...



Was sollten wir fahren????
Geplant war die komplette Hanskühnenburg Runde http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.20645.html


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

@all , 
mir egal !!!!


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Ey Ihrs,
Märchenweg und Magdeburger Weg liegen noch über 50cm Altschnee und 10cm Neuschnee,bis dat weg ist kann es noch dauern.

Gruss vom Torfhaus
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

@Basti

warst als Fußgänger im Harz unterwegs ???????


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Ich bin noch unterwegs,ja! Sind hier hochgewandert und haben hier Geburtstagsessen gemacht  auf der Bavaria-Alm, hier kann man echt lecker essen.


----------



## nigra (11. April 2010)

@ Basti ,nachträglich
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!:

Grüße 
Dirk
___________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2010)

Danke danke


----------



## akastylez (12. April 2010)

So..mein Gips ist endlich ab


----------



## DI EM OH (12. April 2010)

Gratulation


----------



## Baxter75 (12. April 2010)

@basti

dann kannst du es ja wieder krachen lassen


----------



## akastylez (12. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall  1000. Post, wa?


----------



## Baxter75 (12. April 2010)

999 sieht aber besser aus


----------



## DI EM OH (12. April 2010)

Moin, checkt mal bitte das geile Video auf der Startseite! Unfassbar, was der Typ mit nem Fully macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (12. April 2010)

geil das Video,Übung macht den Meister.Sehr viel Trialsport-Technik mit nem MTB nicht schlecht.


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. April 2010)

auch sehr gut die Videos
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5247
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5712


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. April 2010)

sehr schöne Gegend,aber bestimmt nicht ganz billig der Trip
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4417


----------



## akastylez (13. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Trailsport



Trial  

Leider gehen die Videos bei meiner lahmen Connection hier gar nicht :-( muss ich mir am WE zuhaus mal anschauen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. April 2010)

Fehler beseitigt


----------



## akastylez (13. April 2010)

Passiert schonmal wenn man zu schnelle Finger hat


----------



## DragonSlider (13. April 2010)

Moooin alle zusammen
Fahren kann er ja! Aber mein Bike ist mir dafür zu schade...für manche sachen, geht ganz schön aufs Material!


----------



## DI EM OH (13. April 2010)

naja ich sach mal wenn man das reklamationstalent von stylez hat.... kein problem


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2010)

auch nen schöner Trail 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/97011/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (13. April 2010)

da reichen aber keine 160mm Federweg für


----------



## DI EM OH (14. April 2010)

hmm 160mm ausreichend-mangelhaft 
bei 4:20 geht ordentlich ab! Ich brauche bald mal einen neuen Hinterreifen und suche was großes mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften wie der Nobby Nic! hab derzeitig n 2.25 drauf und pendle nun zwischen 
CONTI DIGGA (allein wegen dem namen den kauf wert)
BIG BETTY
NOBBY NIC 2.4
was sagt ihr?


----------



## akastylez (14. April 2010)

Dirty Dan oder Wicked Will


----------



## DI EM OH (14. April 2010)

passen 2.5 überhaupt uff dat ghost?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> passen 2.5 überhaupt uff dat ghost?


 

hast ja jetzt schon kaum kraft und dann noch nen 2,5er


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2010)

Dimo,bist du am 24.04 mit am Start zur Hanskühnenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (14. April 2010)

ich falle, wenn ich falle, wenigstens begründet!
bei dir erninnert das an narkolepsie.

bin am 24.04 wohl nicht dabei ;(


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2010)

auch ganz nett 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/62772/


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2010)

kannst du nicht etwas drehen,damit du auch mit am Start bist


----------



## DI EM OH (14. April 2010)

ne glaub net. falls ich in den nächsten tagen mal wieder den tante ju fahre sag ich auf jeden bescheid. der war ma jut ey 
aber nasser weg


----------



## akastylez (14. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> passen 2.5 überhaupt uff dat ghost?



Aufs Ghost mit sicherheit....musst nur mal wegen deiner Felge schauen...


----------



## DI EM OH (14. April 2010)

aha die felge jigt et in 20 und 27mm breite und wie erkennt wo da schicht ist vom reifen her?


----------



## akastylez (14. April 2010)

Puh....musste mal bei den Technischen Daten schauen oder ne mail an Alexrims schreiben, kann ich Dir jetzt so auch nicht sagen....


----------



## DragonSlider (15. April 2010)

@Stylez und Baxter...
geht bei euch morgen 14:45 Uhr treffen am Sportplatz klar?
Für die Wieterrunde? Mehr geht morgen nicht, weil wir Besuch bekommen und wir noch vorbereiten müssen...

LG
der Slider


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Ja, bin am Start, war doch so abgemacht...


----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

bin auch mit am Start,Rad ist schon im Auto .Klamotten sind auch schon gepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Fein fein....ich mache aber ganz smooth, habe voll die dicken Beine - war die Woche seit langem mal wieder laufen und hab es natürlich gleich übertrieben.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

du immer mit deinen dicken beinen


----------



## DragonSlider (15. April 2010)

ich bin auch am Mittwoch gelaufen und heute biken gewesen...


----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

weißt doch ,Berg hoch immer langsam und abwärts das was geht


----------



## DragonSlider (15. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> weißt doch ,Berg hoch immer langsam und abwärts das was geht


jo, abwärts bin ich heute wohl nen bissel schnell gewesen, da kam ein Baum auf mich zu, den ich nicht mehr richtig ausweichen konnte, da bin ich mal abgesprungen, ist alles gut gegangen, Bike und Fahrer heile geblieben


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Fein ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

wenn wir morgen mit dabei sind,kannst du es ja noch mal wieder holen


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Ich Filme dann ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (15. April 2010)

Ne, muss ich nicht wiederholen, man soll sein Glück nicht herausfordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich Filme dann ;-)



nimmst du sie mit ???????


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Mal schauen....


----------



## Torben80 (15. April 2010)

Hey ihr Federwegspezialisten

Wenn ihr auch Hardtailfahrer mitnehmt, wär ich
morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei

gruß


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Na dann bis moin....


----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Federwegspezialisten
> 
> Wenn ihr auch Hardtailfahrer mitnehmt, wär ich
> morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei
> ...




jeder ist willkommen


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

*g* er wollte schon zig mal mitkommen...mal schauen ob er morgen da sein wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (15. April 2010)

wir werden es ja sehen, werd mich jetzt ins bett machen,um kurz nach vier klingelt der wecker.muss ja morgen nachmittag auch fit sein.


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2010)

Joa....dann penn mal jut!


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. April 2010)

müßt ihr immer zu Unchristlichen Zeiten fahren ,wo andere noch Arbeiten müssen.:kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2010)

Musst Du denn immer arbeiten wenn wir fahren?


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. April 2010)

.Du bist ja lustig.
Ohne Knete keine Fete


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2010)

*g* war auf jeden Fall wieder GEILO! Torben, RESPECT mit Deinem Hardtail!


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. April 2010)

Ich will auch mal mit


----------



## Baxter75 (16. April 2010)

war wieder ne sehr schöne Runde ,mit nem Hardtail schon nicht schlecht auf der Runde


----------



## Torben80 (16. April 2010)

Ja, hat echt spaß gemacht!!!
Aber im Rücken merk ich's halt schon

Stylez, hast leider recht! Nur noch 16zoll da!
und das Slide160 in Weiß, aber 300 Tacken mehr!
könnt kotzen!


----------



## Mano (16. April 2010)

> müßt ihr immer zu Unchristlichen Zeiten fahren ,wo andere noch Arbeiten müssen.



Das sehe ich genau so
War heute ne nette Unterhaltung Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (16. April 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Ja, hat echt spaß gemacht!!!
> Aber im Rücken merk ich's halt schon
> 
> Stylez, hast leider recht! Nur noch 16zoll da!
> ...



Ruf mal da an! Das Slide 160 soll net so der Bringer sein....


----------



## Baxter75 (16. April 2010)

@all

wie sieht es mit sonntag aus?????????
gleiche runde wie heute und selbe zeit ???????


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2010)

Ey....auf dem Video sieht aus als wenn wir im Flachland fahren...lächerlich! Sonntag ist jut ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (16. April 2010)

damit die anderen nicht sagen können ,das wir zu unchristlichen zeiten fahren 

Zeit muss leider so wie heute sein,da ich bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss


----------



## DragonSlider (16. April 2010)

Jo, hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht heuteIst schon was anderes als alleine zu fahren!
Sonntag wird bei mir nicht klappen, da wir ja Besuch haben!
Auch von mir ein Respekt, mit nen HT die Runde! Ging früher ja auch ist mit nen Fully aber schon komfortabler!

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Gelöscht...


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Achja...keine Kommentare zu den Übergägen und Schnitten  ich brauche noch ne gescheite Software.


----------



## DragonSlider (17. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Achja...keine Kommentare zu den Übergägen und Schnitten  ich brauche noch ne gescheite Software.


Ist doch echt super geworden
Geile Sache Alder


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Ich machte gerade noch nen anderen Schnitt. Was mich wundert, hier haben die Videos ne echt gute quali, wenn ich die dann hochgeladen habe kannste die Quali vergessen. Ich muss mich da erstmal einfuchsen...hab ja null Plan davon. So viel Codecs und Formate...woher soll ich wissen was für was ist!? Achja...waren übriges nur 40Min die er aufgenommen hat, dann war der Akku leer...habe gester aber den Akku mal richtig geladen und dann hat er 2:30 gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (17. April 2010)

Das Video ist echt schon ganz cool!!!

Aber mal was anderes! Wer von euch Wüstlingen
war denn am Donnerstag mit'm Bike in der
Northeimer Innenstadt unterwegs???????????

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...ndet-sechs-buestenhalter-staender-717936.html

Das muß doch nicht sein!


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Das Video ist echt schon ganz cool!!!
> 
> Aber mal was anderes! Wer von euch Wüstlingen
> war denn am Donnerstag mit'm Bike in der
> ...




War bestimmt Dirk  so ich habe jetzt nochmal ein bischen gespielt 

http://video.mpora.de/watch/90F1tFljp/

Quali is schon nen bischen besser...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. April 2010)

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.
haste eigendlich das steile stück auch mit drauf,wo Manuel und Torben gekniffen haben


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Ne....hatte doch oben schon geschrieben dat nach 40 min ende war mit filmen...jetzt ist der akku aber fit  hält jetzt über 2 stunden...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. April 2010)

bist du heut gefahren ??????
bleibt es bei morgen mit ner wieterrunde ??????


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Ja, 30km...morgen geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (17. April 2010)

wo bisten gefahren????????
bin heut mit der freundin ,ne piano runde gefahren


----------



## Baxter75 (17. April 2010)

@Torben 

bist morgen auch wieder mit dabei ???????


----------



## Torben80 (17. April 2010)

Morgen Nachmittag bin ich grillen, aber wenn irgendwer
morgen früh ne Runde drehen will kann er sich ja melden!

bis denn...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. April 2010)

hab leider frühschicht,deshalb wieder so spät


----------



## Mano (17. April 2010)

Also das Video finde ich ja gut Mal lustig zu sehen wenn da wer anders fährt. Werde die tage auch mal meine Videos vom Wieter zusammenschneiden! Welches Program nimmst du zum schneiden?
Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. April 2010)

@Mano,
 und wie ist Hamburg bei so schönem Wetter?????
Buchsen werde ich morgen erst einbauen,hatte heute keine Zeit.
War auf der Streasse unterwegs

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Wir fahren morgen so gegen 14:45...zum schneiden nehme ich Sony Vegas Pro 9d, muss mich da auch erstmal reinfuxxen ;-)


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wo bisten gefahren????????
> bin heut mit der freundin ,ne piano runde gefahren



Bin Fredelsloh die Ecke da gefahren...auch mit Frau...30KM 180 Hm


----------



## Mano (17. April 2010)

@Kai

Ich sitze zu hause Ich bin doch nicht mit hoch gefahren. Wir haben besuch aus Stuttgart im Haus.
Mal gucken vll fahre ich morgen mit. Wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Wie immer an der kleinen Brücke am Sportplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. April 2010)

Jetzt nochmal in HD http://video.mpora.com/watch/90F1tFljp/hd/true


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

@all
Moin, wenn unser Besuch um diese Zeit wieder wech ist, bin ich auch dabei!
14:45 Uhr Brücke am Sportzplatz...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2010)

Wunderbar...


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

Wieviel sind den heute dabei?


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2010)

Die drei von der Tankstelle ;-) Du, Sven und Icke!

Wasn eigentlich mit Kai heute? Heute haben wir ja echt keine unchristliche Zeit  bin auf seine Ausrede gespannt


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. April 2010)

@akastylez,

meine Frau ist nicht da und ich habe die Kinder.Wobei die grosse auf einem Kindergeburtstag ist.Meine Frau ist da nicht so, wen sie dagewesen wäre
hätte das mir auch geklapptHabe dafür gestern meine Runde gedreht.
Und wie war es bei euch??????

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

alle wieder gut angekommen?


----------



## nigra (18. April 2010)

@DragonSlider, 
na wie wars heute ????

Gruß
Dirk
___________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @DragonSlider,
> na wie wars heute ????
> 
> Gruß
> ...


besser als die Laune im Garten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. April 2010)

Gerade heimgekommen...haben noch Techniktraining gemacht ;-) unser Video jetzt auch im IBC - TV


----------



## Baxter75 (18. April 2010)

beim nächsten mal hab ich wieder mehr zeit,wäre gerne noch komplett mit euch gefahren. aber hatte frauchen ja schon etwas versprochen,waren ca 10 km mit Inliner .

Bin echt auf das nächste Video gespannt


----------



## nigra (18. April 2010)

@Basti,
echt ein sehr gutes Video 

Gruß
Dirk
_____________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (18. April 2010)

Respekt,das die beiden Mädels das so mit gemacht haben.


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

@Baxter
Hey Du verrückter alles fit


----------



## DragonSlider (18. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Respekt,das die beiden Mädels das so mit gemacht haben.


Jo, dat stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (18. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @Baxter
> Hey Du verrückter alles fit



aber sicher


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Respect gebührt aber auch dem Beimerstenmalfastallesfahrer und dem Nofrontbreaker - als wir am Turm oben ne Cola getrunken haben, haben wir uns über Bremstechniken beim Downhill unterhalten (Hinterradbremse voll ziehen und mit vorne dosieren) da meinte Timo "Ich benutze nie die Vorderradbremse"


----------



## freundchen (19. April 2010)

hehe


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Ohhhh....der Nofrontbreaker  auch mal hier?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. April 2010)

gebremst wird nur im Notfall


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Wann wollen für Freitag die Wieterrunde ansetzen?


----------



## DragonSlider (19. April 2010)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist doch 14:45 Uhr ne gute Zeit!
...na dann kann er ja die Vorderradbremse abbauen, spart er ein wenig Gewicht am Bike


----------



## DragonSlider (19. April 2010)

Wer ist am Samstag bei der Harztour am Start?


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Ick net...haben ja Familienfeier...


----------



## DI EM OH (19. April 2010)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freundchen (19. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist doch 14:45 Uhr ne gute Zeit!
> ...na dann kann er ja die Vorderradbremse abbauen, spart er ein wenig Gewicht am Bike



nene...ich lass die lieber dran. ist ja noch genug gewicht "am mann" dabei, dass ich abnehmen kann


----------



## DragonSlider (19. April 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich dabei bin.


Lappen...


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade das Video zusammengeschnitten..joa...sind 13Min geworden.


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

will sehen,was ich verpasst habe


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Hast Du ne schnelle Leitung für mich *g* bin hier nur über Handy online.....werde es moin ma auf der Arbeit versuchen...


----------



## MatzeR. (19. April 2010)

Hi Leute! Nochmal Fettes fettes Merci an euch das ihr uns mit durchgezogen habt!
Bin heute nochmal ne Runde gefahren! Von Wachenhausen aus nach Levershausen und dann die Wieter Rücktour zurück! )) Kann garnet genug kriegen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

@akastylez,
könnte Dir ja meine 16000 Leitung anbieten


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Ja, gib mal rüber die Leitung! Matze, DIT ROCKT!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

nie mehr ohne diese Leitung.Es wird langsam mal Zeit das Ich mal mit fahre.Damit Ich euer Revier auch mal näher kennen lerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Was isn eigentlich diesesmal Deine Ausrede? Ich meine Sonntags um 14:45 war eigentlich nicht unchristlich


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @akastylez,
> 
> meine Frau ist nicht da und ich habe die Kinder.Wobei die grosse auf einem Kindergeburtstag ist.Meine Frau ist da nicht so, wen sie dagewesen wäre
> hätte das mir auch geklapptHabe dafür gestern meine Runde gedreht.
> ...



Lese hier


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Ah und Fr 14:45 am Sportplatz?


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

sitze auch immer bei so schönem Wetter auf Heißen Kohlen,wenn ich keine
Zeit habe.


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Los Kai!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

meine Arbeitszeit endet erst um 15.30 oder Später.Müsste ja schon um
13.00 Uhr Schluss machen,damit ich es schaffe nach Nom.Am Freitag habe ich frei,da meine Frau aber morgens von der Arbeit aus in die 
Schweiz fliegt.Erst am Sonntag Abend wieder kommt.Kannte Dir ja vorstellen wie Ich drauf bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

KAAKKEEE! Mein Beileid hast DU! Kannste die Kiddys net mal kurz zu OMA bringen?


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. April 2010)

Muss mal schauen.Haben ja eine Oma in Nom,vieleicht hat die ja Zeit.
Die grosse hat Schule bis um eins,müsste eigentlich klappen wenn Oma
ihr ok gibt.


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Siehste Junge, wenn DU mich nicht hättest  ich muss jetzt schlafen! Good night @ all


----------



## Baxter75 (20. April 2010)

@all

was den samstag angeht,wollen wir es evt auf sonntag verschieben,damit es ein paar leute mehr werden ??????????????????


----------



## freundchen (20. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das Video zusammengeschnitten..joa...sind 13Min geworden.



hoffe, Du kannst es hochladen - bin auch schon total gespannt


----------



## Baxter75 (20. April 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> hoffe, Du kannst es hochladen - bin auch schon total gespannt



da werden wir wohl bis freitag warten müssen


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2010)

Bin gerade dabei....aber die Connection is so lahm hier, ich hatte es schon zwei mal versucht aber am Ende bei 100% gabs Fehler.

Wie geil http://www.dailytonic.com/new-bike-share-system-by-rafaa-ch/


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2010)

Das neue Video ist online, nicht wundern, der Anfang ist noch der Alte

http://video.mpora.de/watch/3h7zAPXm2/


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht,ist der Sturz von Sven nicht mit drauf.Wollte mal sehen wie MANN nicht machen sollte


----------



## DI EM OH (20. April 2010)

fettes vid so langsam kommt wat

hat der papa aber ganz schön kette jegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. April 2010)

Ja, war schon zügig  ne Kai, wir sind ja nicht bei bitte lächeln 

Hier in HD

http://video.mpora.com/watch/3h7zAPXm2/hd/true

wäre cool wenn man mit der Videosoftware das Audio besser mischen könnte


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. April 2010)

Aber sicher doch,so etwas wollen wir sehen


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2010)

Lade ick nachher hoch....


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. April 2010)

bin am Freitag mit am Start


----------



## MatzeR. (20. April 2010)

Geiles Video! Und ich bin auch  mit druff ))! Freut mich! 
Bin ja ein wenig stolz das ich das mit gerockt habe!
Bin schon heiß aufs nächste mal!


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> bin am Freitag mit am Start



 sauber! Geht doch! Achja, auf vielfachen Wunsch hier der Crash von Sven 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/bqsMTAvBZ/hd/true



MatzeR. schrieb:


> Bin schon heiß aufs nächste mal!



Biste Freitag auch mit am Start Keule???


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

warum läuft das Video so Ruckweise ????Oder soll das extra so sein????


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

Musst mal auf HD off stellen 
 So werde gleich erst mal ne schöne Runde drehen


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> warum läuft das Video so Ruckweise ????Oder soll das extra so sein????



Ick würde sagen Dein Rechner is ne Gurke ;-) 


Viel Spaß alder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

@Matze 

am Freitag hättest du die möglichkeit


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

ey, bin auf der Arbeit.Das erste lief ohne Probleme.Sieht aber Klasse aus.
HD auf off,siehe da es läuft.
Haltungsnoten bei Landung 10+,im auslauf natürlich schlechter


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ich sage ja, Gurkenrechner


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ich will wat bei Bike24 bestellen, brauch jemand nochwas?


----------



## MatzeR. (21. April 2010)

Wann wollt ihr Freitag starten??


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

14:45 am Sportplatz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

So bin wieder zurück von meiner Tour,waren 40 km 
Hoch zur HKB ,Tante Ju ,Nasserweg 
Hab leider den Trail nach Lonau runter verpasst


----------



## DI EM OH (21. April 2010)

das video von sven sieht nichtmal halb so heftig aus, wie es in wirklichkeit war.


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

*g* im Video sieht immer nur alles 1/4 so aus wie es wirklich ist....Nasser Weg? Hm...Du hast doch langeweile


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ey, bin auf der Arbeit.Das erste lief ohne Probleme.Sieht aber Klasse aus.
> HD auf off,siehe da es läuft.
> Haltungsnoten bei Landung 10+,im auslauf natürlich schlechter




Kai will uns dann am Freitag allen mal zeigen, wie man das richtig macht


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> *g* im Video sieht immer nur alles 1/4 so aus wie es wirklich ist....Nasser Weg? Hm...Du hast doch langeweile



Langeweile ,nö   
will nur fit werden 

alleine ist es schon ganz schön heftig ,aber am ende fühlt man sich gut


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ja, um Fit zu werden muss man aber nicht den Nassen Weg fahren...


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

@akastylez,
willst mich woll auch auf der Wiese sehen.Schaun wa mal was so mit 100mm drin ist 
Nimm aber die Cam wieder mit
******** hänge noch auf der Arbeit fest, seit Heute Morgen um 6.00


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, um Fit zu werden muss man aber nicht den Nassen Weg fahren...



Der Weg dahin ist aber gutes Training ,weil wenn man schon oben ist auf der HKB,kommt erst Tante Ju und da gehts wieder ganz ganz weit runter und dann muss man sich wieder bis zur HKB hoch quälen um den Nassenweg zufahren


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder,die anderen sind im Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/28851


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ja, man muss ja den nassen weg nicht fahren, man kann dann ja nochmal Tante J fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, man muss ja den nassen weg nicht fahren, man kann dann ja nochmal Tante J fahren ;-)



und dann noch mal hoch zur HKB ??????
das wird ganz schön hart dann


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> was den samstag angeht,wollen wir es evt auf sonntag verschieben,damit es ein paar leute mehr werden ??????????????????


Eigentlich möchte ich Sonntags nicht ne Tagestour machen! Habe ja noch ne Family ! Könnten aber auch die Tour auf nen anderen Samtag verschieben, wo mehr können!


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> und dann noch mal hoch zur HKB ??????
> das wird ganz schön hart dann



Wie sagst DU doch so schön in Deiner Signatur "Klag nicht, Kämpf!"


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie sagst DU doch so schön in Deiner Signatur "Klag nicht, Kämpf!"


Oder: Quäl Dich Du Sau


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

tante Ju runter und wieder hoch zur HKB ,das sind ca 10 km


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Dann musste mal nen Ruhigen machen und dann geht dat auch.....wenn Du so wie Du fährst (wie auf der Flucht) in der Schweiz etc. fährst, fährst Du nicht lange...


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

Können den Samstag den 1 Mai mehr leute????? Hab zwar das WE Nachtschicht,wird aber schon klappen .
Wäre nett von euch ,wenn ihr eure meinung dazu mal abgeben würdet .


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dann musste mal nen Ruhigen machen und dann geht dat auch.....wenn Du so wie Du fährst (wie auf der Flucht) in der Schweiz etc. fährst, fährst Du nicht lange...



bin doch nicht auf der flucht beim rad fahren


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

das ist ja das richtige Training für mich.Muss ja im September Fit für den Gardasee sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Da hat Dimo aber was anderes erzählt...


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da hat Dimo aber was anderes erzählt...



meint er damit die HKB Runde wo er mit war????????
wenn ja,er hatte ja schon sein training hinter sich


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Genau da....


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Genau da....



er hätte ja öfters mal etwas sagen können
wir hatten ja auch nur nen begrenztes zeitfenster


----------



## DI EM OH (21. April 2010)

Is ja net schlimm. Die HKB-Tour hat mir gezeigt, dass man auch schnell fahren kann.
Gibt Leute die Können schnell fahren, gibt Leute die können langsam fahren. 
Am besten is, wenn man beides kann  das gilt für mich wie für jeden anderen auch.
Hat mir nur gewundert. Normalerweise bin ich derjenige der immer auf der Flucht ist und papastylez sagt dann immer: ruhig brauner! Nur diesmal war ich schon auf der Flucht und der Rest fragte: Wo bleibt du denn? Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

@Dimo 

siehst du,andere sind auf der flucht noch nen tick zügiger unterwegs,als du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

Ab und zu zügig fahren macht auch Spaß , dennoch wenn ich Dimo mal zitieren darf, "an den Blumen richen" aber auch!
Der Mittelweg ist der Richtig, wenn man mit mehreren auf Tour ist. Es sei denn, alle haben den gleichen Fitnesszustand!
Dann kann man auch mal die Kette rechts hauen


----------



## DI EM OH (21. April 2010)

ich find des immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie krass das tempo bergab bei vielen variiert. Bei Stylez denk ich mir manchmal hmm hat der irgendwo noch n 4. großes Kettenblatt?
Sollte n Kompliment sein. Ich weiß noch in Österreich hatte der Bikeguide schon seine Rotze im Nacken hängen, hat es aber nicht geschafft ihn abzuschütteln  KRASS


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

Ausschlaggebend ist schwächste in der Gruppe für das Grundtempo.Am Berg muss jeder sein Tempo fahren der eine schneller,der andere langsamer


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ich bin halt ne schwere Hure - lassmal ne Feder und ne Bowlingkugel vom 10m Gerüst fallen - was ist wohl eher unten *g* ?


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ne schwere Hure - lassmal ne Feder und ne Bowlingkugel vom 10m Gerüst fallen - was ist wohl eher unten *g* ?


Toller vergleich! Dennoch sieht man Dir deine 93 KG nicht an...


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Frag mich nicht wo die sitzen...!?


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

Ich gehöre zu denn Bergflöhen.Schnell oben und nicht langsam runter


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

wichtig ist immer das die Knochen und das Material heil bleiben
Und der Spass sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen ne.


----------



## nigra (21. April 2010)

@all , 
wenn ihr schnell Fahren wollt solltet ihr euch ein Hardtail besorgen . Damit kann man es Bergab so richtig krachen lassen !!!! ( 54 Kettenblatt vorn / 11 Zähne hinten ) Und das richtige Fahrergewicht ( 96 Kg )

Gruß
Dirk
________________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wichtig ist immer das die Knochen und das Material heil bleiben
> Und der Spass sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen ne.


Das sag mal deinen Bruder!
Der Verrückte...


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ne schwere Hure - lassmal ne Feder und ne Bowlingkugel vom 10m Gerüst fallen - was ist wohl eher unten *g* ?



deshalb komme ich Bergab immer nicht hinter her


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> @all ,
> wenn ihr schnell Fahren wollt solltet ihr euch ein Hardtail besorgen . Damit kann man es Bergab so richtig krachen lassen !!!! ( 54 Kettenblatt vorn / 11 Zähne hinten ) Und das richtige Fahrergewicht ( 96 Kg )
> 
> Gruß
> ...



dann fahr mal tante ju mit nem hardtail und lass es krachen,dat wird nix


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Ich habe noch nen altes KLEIN im Keller stehen...mit Starrgabel...damit fahre ich mal die Wieterrunde, vieleicht habe ich dann wieder ein bischen Adrenalinausschüttung


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

Da isser ja! Der Verrückte!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Können den Samstag den 1 Mai mehr leute????? Hab zwar das WE Nachtschicht,wird aber schon klappen .
> Wäre nett von euch ,wenn ihr eure meinung dazu mal abgeben würdet .




gebt mal bitte euren senf dazu,nicht das das ins hinter treffen gerät


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Lebt Ralf eigentlich noch? 1. Mai? Was hast Du angedacht? Magdeburger Weg und Märchenweg werden noch voller Schnee sein...Erzgebirge? Kai und Dimo wissen was ich meine


----------



## nigra (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann fahr mal tante ju mit nem hardtail und lass es krachen,dat wird nix



Damit meinte ich ja auch eine Waldautobahn . Und keine Stein und Wurzelpiste  .

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> gebt mal bitte euren senf dazu,nicht das das ins hinter treffen gerät


Ich hätte nichts dagegen die Tour auf diesen Termin zu legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nen altes KLEIN im Keller stehen...mit Starrgabel...damit fahre ich mal die Wieterrunde, vieleicht habe ich dann wieder ein bischen Adrenalinausschüttung



Ich hab noch einen Fuchsrahmen , den werde ich mir wieder Startklar machen. So ein richtiges RACE HARDTAIL .


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. April 2010)

Habe gerade mit der Regierung gesprochen,1.Mai wäre ich mit am Start.
Muss aber um 17.30 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Lebt Ralf eigentlich noch? 1. Mai? Was hast Du angedacht? Magdeburger Weg und Märchenweg werden noch voller Schnee sein...Erzgebirge? Kai und Dimo wissen was ich meine



die HKB Tour hatte ich gedacht evt komplett


----------



## nigra (21. April 2010)

1 Mai , ich bin raus . Keine Zeit !!!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

start zeit so ca 10-10.30 Uhr am Herzberger Krankenhaus .was meint ihr ????


----------



## harzholgi (21. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück von meiner Tour,waren 40 km
> Hoch zur HKB ,Tante Ju ,Nasserweg
> Hab leider den Trail nach Lonau runter verpasst



Der hier?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O6qCCs2b8s"]YouTube- Braakberg.mov[/nomedia]

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (22. April 2010)

@holgi

den ersten teil bin ich ja gefahren,ab min 2.40 wo rechts die Bank ist,bin ich nach rechts abgebogen  und nicht gleich wieder links rein


----------



## akastylez (22. April 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Der hier?
> YouTube- Braakberg.mov
> 
> Holgi



Ah, der legendäre Herr Friebe  Moin!


----------



## DI EM OH (22. April 2010)

WELCOME HARZHOLGI und vielen Dank für die vielen Interessanten Berichte und Strecken auf deiner HP- waren sehr hilfreich! (kennt ihr ja wohl alle schon http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html)


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. April 2010)

wer ist den Morgen alles mit am Start,wenn Ich schon mal Zeit habe


----------



## akastylez (22. April 2010)

Icke!


----------



## Baxter75 (22. April 2010)

icke auch


----------



## Torben80 (22. April 2010)

jep, ich auch!


----------



## DragonSlider (22. April 2010)

Ich bin Morgen auch am Start
14:45 Uhr Brücke/Parkplatz am Sportplatz


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. April 2010)

Das hört sich ja gut an.Habe mich heute nach der Arbeit schon mal warm gefahren


----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

Wat nen geiles Wetter heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. April 2010)

jo,nur zur Zeit A....kalt


----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

Aaaaach, nachher nicht mehr!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. April 2010)

so nachher noch kleinen Materialcheck und dann kann es los gehen


----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

Mach kein Aufriss....konditionell ist das für Dich gar nix (du leichte Hure  ) Du wirst oben dann auf mich 10Min warten müssen!


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2010)

jo,dat wetter ist echt klasse .macht nachher bestimmt wieder laune


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Mach kein Aufriss....konditionell ist das für Dich gar nix (du leichte Hure  ) Du wirst oben dann auf mich 10Min warten müssen!



15 min


----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

...wenn nicht sogar 25


----------



## Torben80 (23. April 2010)

...ich werde die Stoppuhr mitnehmen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. April 2010)

die Kleidungsauswahl fällt heute ja leicht aus.Bei so einem schönen Wetter nicht wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

Also fährste nackt oder was? OK! Ich nehme die CAM auf JEDENSTEN mit!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. April 2010)

neeeee,ist nicht sehenswert


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2010)

war wieder ne tolle runde 

da iss vorhin aber ein weißer Kugelblitz hinter euch her geschossen


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. April 2010)

@all,
für mich als Neuling wars ne geile Runde.So die Wunden sind auch geleckt.Wenns wieder passt bin Ich sofort wieder mit am Start.


----------



## akastylez (23. April 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Video folgt!


----------



## DI EM OH (24. April 2010)

@ stylez hast du noch n gpstrack von der weperrunde von northeim nach hardegsen, den du mir schicken kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (24. April 2010)

Nimm den hier http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53895.html


----------



## DragonSlider (24. April 2010)

@all
falls wir mal alle gemeinsam im Harz unterwegs sein sollten...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396720&highlight=Tante+Ju


----------



## Baxter75 (24. April 2010)

@basti

wenn wir morgen ne runde drehen wollen,hätte ich so ab 11 Uhr Zeit.
Wollen wir mal wieder den Wepertrail fahren inkl Cam ?????


----------



## akastylez (24. April 2010)

Hmmm...müssen wir mal schauen...bei uns wirds heute Später, sind noch aufm B-Day eingeladen. Hier dat Video von Freitag

http://video.mpora.de/watch/9i3W8moJH/hd/true


----------



## Torben80 (24. April 2010)

Also das Video ist ja mal echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## akastylez (24. April 2010)

Die Perspektive ist echt mal was anderes....Danke fürs Lob


----------



## DragonSlider (24. April 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Also das Video ist ja mal echt der Hammer!!!


Kann ich mich nur anschließen
Auch der Schnitt ist Dir für die kurze Einarbeitungszeit schon sehr gut gelungenWeiter so!!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. April 2010)

Geiles Video,bei Stelle 3:21 Min hats mich zerrissen


----------



## DI EM OH (24. April 2010)

@stylez vielen dank freu mich wenn wir mal wieder die wieterrunde rocken


----------



## akastylez (24. April 2010)

Was ging bei Dir denn heute mit Deinem Handy? Alder...ick muss Dir erstmal was erzählen, Du lachst Dich wech....



Baxter75 schrieb:


> @basti
> 
> wenn wir morgen ne runde drehen wollen,hätte ich so ab 11 Uhr Zeit.
> Wollen wir mal wieder den Wepertrail fahren inkl Cam ?????




Sind doch nicht auf den B-Day gegangen....schauen wir mal wegen moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (25. April 2010)

ZUM VIDEO:
Man beachte die das Hinterrad ab 10:18! ExtraNice der BREMSAR!° GEILSTES VIDEO BISHER!!!Wenn wir mal Zeit haben müssen wir die zwei drei mal fahren und dann aus allen Perspektiven filmen


----------



## akastylez (25. April 2010)

Jo....vor allem musste Dir mal das Oroginal anschauen, das Video so wie es hochgeladen ist, wird vom Betreiber der Videoseote nochmal extremst Runtergerechnet...die Quali ist echt mal ********....


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2010)

@Basti

was geht nun heute ?????
das Video ist mal wieder top


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2010)

@all

wäre nett ,wenn ihr mal wegen Samstag den 1.Mai eure Meinung abgebt.hatte gedacht an diese Tour  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20645.html .Start so ca 10 Uhr am Herzbergerkrankenhaus


----------



## DI EM OH (25. April 2010)

Da bin ich raus


----------



## Torben80 (25. April 2010)

bin leider auch net dabei!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. April 2010)

@all...
die am kommenden Samstag möchten, können oder was auch immer, ich währe mit am Start! Allerdings bräuchte ich für mein Bike und mich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!
[email protected] & Stylez seid Ihr heute gefahren?

LG
Der der am Hinterrad kratzt"


----------



## nigra (25. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @all...
> die am kommenden Samstag möchten, können oder was auch immer, ich währe mit am Start! Allerdings bräuchte ich für mein Bike und mich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2010)

@Der der am Hinterrad kratzt

ja sind gefahren,aber getrennt,da es Zeitlich nicht gepasst hat.
Bin heut 2 mal den Wepertrail gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (25. April 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> DragonSlider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @all...
> ...


----------



## nigra (25. April 2010)

@basti ,
ruf bitte mal deine mails ab!!!!

Gruß
Dirk
_______________
Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. April 2010)

...ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer am kommenden Samstag 01.05.2010 dann alles mit am Start ist?
Ist schon nicht einfach mal ein paar Mann unter einen Hut zu bekommen!


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2010)

so wie es bis jetzt aus sieht 5 mann


----------



## DragonSlider (25. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> so wie es bis jetzt aus sieht 5 mann


mmh? Habe ich was überlesen? Zähl mal auf, wer denn alles? Dirk, Du und Ich! Fehlen noch zwei!
Aber naja, soll ja am WE e wieder schiffen...könnte kotzen!


----------



## Baxter75 (25. April 2010)

mein Bruder und Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (25. April 2010)

macht Fünf


----------



## akastylez (26. April 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Aber naja, soll ja am WE e wieder schiffen...könnte kotzen!



Ja, laut Wetter.com am Mittwoch und Donnerstag noch trocken und am Freitag gehts dann los mit der Regenfront.


----------



## akastylez (26. April 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt am Kyffhäuser und hier pisst es in einer Tour :-(


----------



## DI EM OH (27. April 2010)

Haaaa haaaaa


----------



## akastylez (27. April 2010)

Heute scheint die Sonne


----------



## Baxter75 (27. April 2010)

in Hardegsen war es heut auch schön


----------



## akastylez (27. April 2010)

Und am WE solls wieder PISSEN! Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag! Zum kotzen!


----------



## Baxter75 (27. April 2010)

warten wir es mal ab


----------



## akastylez (27. April 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## Baxter75 (27. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....



richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (28. April 2010)

Wann wollt ihr wo losfahren für die HKB TOUR? und wer is dabei?


----------



## akastylez (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube wenn sind wir fünf...da es aber wohl eh ins Wasser fällt, wäre die Frage wer am Fr (wenns da noch trocken ist) Bock auf die Wieterrunde hat?


----------



## DI EM OH (28. April 2010)

um die uhrzeit werde ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder arbeiten müssen. es sei denn ihr könnt um 12.30?


----------



## akastylez (28. April 2010)

1. Mai ist nen Feiertag Diggar....ich werd am Fr. auf jeden die Wieterrunde fahren wenns trocken bleibt...


----------



## Torben80 (28. April 2010)

Jau Mädels! Freitags wär ich dabei!


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. April 2010)

Ich leider nicht,wie immer um diese Zeit noch arbeiten..


----------



## akastylez (28. April 2010)

Cool! Wann haste denn Feierabend Kai?


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. April 2010)

15.30-16.00.Tanja ist leider auch noch arbeiten,ich habe daran nicht mehr gedacht.Ich hoffe das wir uns am Samstag sehen und Spass haben


----------



## akastylez (28. April 2010)

Ich will Dir ja Deine Illusionen nicht nehmen, aber wir können froh sein wenn es am Fr noch einigermaßen trocken ist, Samstag Regen in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (28. April 2010)

aber doch nicht bei uns hier


----------



## akastylez (28. April 2010)

Doch doch....leider auch bei uns


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2010)

ich bin für freitag auch raus.was den samstag angeht,sollten wir uns so gegen halb neun noch mal kurz schließen,wenn das wetter nicht ein deutlich ist


----------



## DI EM OH (29. April 2010)

aha freitag muss ich trotzdem arbeiten


----------



## akastylez (29. April 2010)

Es ging doch aber um Samstag wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...!?


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2010)

@basti

es ging doch jetzt nur um Freitag,weger der Wieterrunde.
was samstag angeht ist doch dimo eh nicht mit dabei,wie er schon vorher mal gepostet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (29. April 2010)

Achso...dann habe ich das wohl überlesen....Fr gehts wie immer so um 15h an der Brücke am Sportplatz lose...


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2010)

lass es am freitag aber ruhig angehen,falls wir samstag doch fahren sollten


----------



## akastylez (29. April 2010)

Samstag pisst es...guck mal bei Wetter.com nach Osterode.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2010)

du sagst doch immer ,die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## DI EM OH (29. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b5EQSCPk1U&NR=1"]YouTube- MTB TRAIL ALPIN FREERIDE LUPFEN 15[/nomedia]

meine fresse!!! zieh dir ma rein was die jungs fahren und was dabei für musi läuft!
DAS NENN ICH KRANK!


----------



## DragonSlider (29. April 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Samstag pisst es...guck mal bei Wetter.com nach Osterode.


Aktuell sieht es auf Wetter.com für Samstag gar nicht mal so schlechte aus!
Warten wir es mal ab! Dennoch am Samstag morgen mal bei allen durchbimmeln ist ne gute Idee


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. April 2010)

das Video ist ja Geil


----------



## DI EM OH (29. April 2010)

Für ein amateurvideo superheftig!! Das wahrscheinlich selber alles bikeguides aber es wirkt wie bikeurlaub mit freunden hoffe nur das basti mitmir dieses jahr nicht sowas vor hat


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2010)

Hehe..Du bringst mich schon auf gute Ideen


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2010)

basti ab in Steinbruch zum üben solcher Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. April 2010)

Jo....welchen hast Du denn da in Aussicht?


----------



## Baxter75 (30. April 2010)

basti hast mal nach dem wetter geschaut????? bei wetter.com sieht es ganz gut aus für morgen


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2010)

OK....75Prozent Regenwarscheinlichkeit kann man auch positiv sehen, wenn man z.B. in der Wüste lebt


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2010)

zum Mittag sind es nur noch 25%,das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht oder


----------



## Baxter75 (30. April 2010)

@all

wir sollten auf jeden fall morgen früh so gegen halb neun noch mal kontakt auf nehmen.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. April 2010)

@dimo

das video ist schon geil,da sind doch Passagen die du unbedingt immer üben willst ,mit dem Hinterrad rum setzen


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2010)

so 50min noch dann ist Feierabend .


----------



## Torben80 (30. April 2010)

@stylez!
steht die wieterrunde noch? wenn ja, wann?
viertel vor 3?


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2010)

So gegen 3....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. April 2010)

viel spaß euch beiden


----------



## DragonSlider (30. April 2010)

ich denke, dass ich heute nicht dabei bin...aber schauen wir mal, wie in meiner Signatur ja steht, die Hoffnung...


----------



## Torben80 (30. April 2010)

allet klaro!


----------



## Baxter75 (30. April 2010)

denkt auch dran,das morgen die runde nicht ganz ohne ist 
also laßt es piano angehen


----------



## DragonSlider (30. April 2010)

@torben und Stylez

...so die Hoffnung ist gestorben bin heute nicht am Start! Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass morgen dat Wetter uns gnädig ist!

LG
der Slider


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

Ick gehe jetzt pennen....wenns moin trocken sein sollte, mach mal irgendwer nen Weckruf bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

so Wetter ist bis jetzt ja ok.Hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Mai 2010)

Wetter soll trocken bleiben
Ich bin am Start!

Dennoch würde ich sagen rundruf!


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

Wetter in Hattorf trocken,bewölkt,die Sonne lässt sich auch sehen


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2010)

@ Immu 

Das Wetter passt ja ,wir Starten auf jeden fall.
Hast du di eTour noch auf deinem GPS Gerät????
Wollten evt die volle Runde mal drehen 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20645.html

Also bis später dann


----------



## flyingscot (1. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @ Immu


   Immo bitte...



Baxter75 schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt ja ,wir Starten auf jeden fall.
> Hast du di eTour noch auf deinem GPS Gerät????
> Wollten evt die volle Runde mal drehen
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20645.html
> ...



Ich hab die Tour noch drauf... bis dann!


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2010)

sorry,kleiner tipp fehler


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

Könnte sein dat wir so 10 - 15Min später kommen.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2010)

na zu lange wach gewesen wa????????bin auch erst um 3 ins Bett 

ps: rechts ist das Gas


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

Ick konnte net pennen! Bin erst gegen halb 5 inngepennt...so, bin essen...bis gleich dann


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

so fahre gleich los,bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

so bin trocken nach Hause gekommen.Als belohnung noch schnell 2 Kugeln Eis geholt.Jetzt kommt TD nach der Benutzung.
War eine schöne Runde


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall! TDNDB habe ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2010)

war wieder ne schöne runde,für den ein oder anderer war das tempo evt etwas zu hoch


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

Sven habe dich in der 70er Kurve gesehen.Bin da gerade von Hörden nach Hattorf abgebogen


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

Ey, mein Setup war viel zu HART! Habs wieder zu gut gemeint mit dem Druck....*g* nochmal passiert mir dat net!


----------



## akastylez (1. Mai 2010)

So, hier schonmal Tante Ju http://video.mpora.de/watch/txB772S6G/hd/true


----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2010)

....und hier dat ganze http://video.mpora.de/watch/g2v02mhpo/hd/true


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Mai 2010)

ist wieder nen gutes video geworden


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ist wieder nen gutes video geworden


Fein! Schöner Zusammenschnitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (2. Mai 2010)

@akastylez,
haste wieder sauber gemacht.Bin gestern trocken nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2010)

Sauber


----------



## DI EM OH (3. Mai 2010)

so muss das beim schneiden sein. ich habe die schnitte nicht gesehen


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Mai 2010)

dimo,du hast wieder ne schöne tour verpasst. der letzte abschnitt vom nassenweg ,ist richtig genial,den haben wir letztes mal aus gelassen


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2010)

@Sven,
war gestern 5Std.mit dem Rennrad unterwegs von Moringen bis Göttingen nur Regen,ab Göttingen wars wieder trocken.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Mai 2010)

hättest ja mal kurz vorbei schauen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2010)

Habe vergessen bin über Uslar nach Gö.Dadurch das es Nass war Ich froh das ich in bewegung war.Bei Melanie in Moringen die eine Flasche noch aufgefüllt,diese 5-10 min waren schon schlecht.Habe eine weile gefröstelt.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Mai 2010)

wie viel km waren es wieder ??????


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2010)

132


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Krank


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2010)

nee vollkommen Gesund.Krank ist sowas nicht zu schaffen


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Tier


----------



## DI EM OH (5. Mai 2010)

hat heute mittag jemand bock und zeit auf ne wieterrunde? 12:00?


----------



## akastylez (5. Mai 2010)

Wetter passt ja bestens!


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> hat heute mittag jemand bock und zeit auf ne wieterrunde? 12:00?


 
es gibt auch noch leute,die zu dieser zeit arbeiten müssen


----------



## DI EM OH (5. Mai 2010)

und das sind die, die jetzt wieder arbeiten müssen. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

so ist das halt im leben 

@all

macht mal bitte vorschläge für himmelfahrt,wenn wir zusammen ne tour machen wollen


----------



## DragonSlider (5. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> macht mal bitte vorschläge für himmelfahrt,wenn wir zusammen ne tour machen wollen


Ich bin Himmelfahrt raus! Family Day!
Aber wie wäre es mit Samstag den 15.06? Wenn mein Bike dann wieder Einsatzbereit ist!


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

himmelfahrt ist doch kein familien tag


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

bis zum 15.6 ist ja noch ne weile hin


----------



## DragonSlider (5. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> bis zum 15.5 ist ja noch ne weile hin


Guck mal auf den Kalender! Ist zwei Tage später!


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Guck mal auf den Kalender! Ist zwei Tage später!



gucke du mal auf den kalender,haben wir schon juni


----------



## DragonSlider (5. Mai 2010)

Ein ganz großes SORRY! Meinte Samstag 15.Mai!


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Mai 2010)

mit dem 15. könnte evt klappen


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Mai 2010)

15. und 16.05. bin ich raus,fahre dort RTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (11. Mai 2010)

@all
Hallo zusammen!
Falls am kommenden Wochenende eine Tour starten sollte, bin ich leider  raus Ich denke nicht, dass mein Dämpfer diese Woche von Toxo noch zurückkommt.
Sonst alles fit bei euch

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (11. Mai 2010)

Wird ja auch nicht das Wetter zum Fahren werden


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wird ja auch nicht das Wetter zum Fahren werden




Du schön Wetter fahrer


----------



## akastylez (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn ick es nass will, gehe ick schwimmen


----------



## DragonSlider (17. Mai 2010)

@all
Mein Slide ist wieder startklar!
Möchte am kommenden Freitag so um ca. 14:45 Uhr die Wieterrunde fahren. 
Wer von euch ist mit am Start?

LG
Manuel


----------



## freundchen (17. Mai 2010)

Hey Manuel,

wenns Wetter gut ist, dann bin ich dabei. Muss ja schließlich mein neues Bike auch ordentlich einweihen! Allerdings bin ich ja nicht gerade der Schnellste...aber das weisste ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (17. Mai 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> Hey Manuel,
> Allerdings bin ich ja nicht gerade der Schnellste...aber das weisste ja


Das ist doch gar kein Thema, kann ich wenigstens länger an den Blümchen riechen!


----------



## freundchen (17. Mai 2010)

Hehe! Aber nicht zu tief einatmen...nicht, dass Du noch dicht gehst beim biken! Vielleicht ist Dimo auch mit am Start! Werd ihn morgen fragen!


----------



## DragonSlider (17. Mai 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Dimo auch mit am Start! Werd ihn morgen fragen!


Dimo! Aber nicht zu dieser Zeit! Es sei denn er hat Frei/Urlaub...


----------



## freundchen (17. Mai 2010)

jo leider, hab ich auch grad erfahren....


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar kein Thema, kann ich wenigstens länger an den Blümchen riechen!



Immer diese Schnüffler

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Mai 2010)

bin raus,da ich übers we wegfahre.


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn ick bis dahin wieder fit bin,bin ick dabei - man könnte an Pfingsten auch mal wieder im Harz fahren, da ich am Wochenende ja mal wieder oben war, kann ich bestätigen daß der Magdeburger Weg, der Märchenweg und der Harzer Hexenstieg wieder frei sind.


----------



## DI EM OH (18. Mai 2010)

wär dabei


----------



## DI EM OH (18. Mai 2010)

wär dabei
wär endlich mal wieder was Größeres
Was nicht fahrbares zumindest für mich


----------



## DragonSlider (18. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (18. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Man könnte an Pfingsten auch mal wieder im Harz fahren, da ich am Wochenende ja mal wieder oben war, kann ich bestätigen daß der Magdeburger Weg, der Märchenweg und der Harzer Hexenstieg wieder frei sind.


Bin ich raus!
Mein Schwager feiert seinen 30 Geburtstag...
Ich werde am Samstag dann ne Runde in den Wäldern von Lutter und Umgebung (Heiligenstadt) machen! Dat wird ganz schön in die Beine gehen, mächtig viele Uphills, dafür aber auch schöne Downhills


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2010)

Erstmal muss ich wieder fit sein...habe noch Fieber, Kofschmerzen und den ganzen Mist, ist aber schon auf dem Weg der Besserung, gestern noch 38.7°C heute nur noch 37.1°C.


----------



## Torben80 (18. Mai 2010)

hey!
bei 'ner harztour wär ich auch dabei! wann denn? so. oder mo.?

freitag wär ich auch gern dabei, 15uhr ist aber etwas spät!
könnte man auch schon 13-14 uhr los?

ps: gute besserung stylez!


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2010)

Danke Dir! Ich hatte so an So. gedacht....vielleicht aber auch Mo...genaueres habe ich nicht geplant.


----------



## Torben80 (18. Mai 2010)

jep, sehen wir ja dann! kannst ja bescheid geben wenn du näheres
weißt! auch was die tour angeht!

bis denn


----------



## freundchen (19. Mai 2010)

wäre im Harz vielleicht auch dabei! Kommt auf den Tag an! Dir noch gute Besserung, Basti!


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Danke Dir, ich dachte an Magdeburger Weg via Märchenweg und Harzer Hexenstieg..müssten an die 35KM Trailspaß sein...


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

fällt leider für mich aus.da ich über das we in Berlin bin .
und basti dir gute besserung


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Danke! Berlin is doch auch schön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

stimmt schon,aber zu flach
hab meiner freundin letzte woche das Cube AMS WLS Comp gekauft,jetzt gehts erst mal ans üben mit ihr ,ist nen schönes bike


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Warum denn ein WLS?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

weil sie nicht grad die größte ist,da passst das mit der geometrie besser .


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Nen normales hätte es auch getan, diese ganzen Damenmodelle sind doch eh nur Marketing der Radhersteller um den Sport für Anfängerinnen attraktiver zu machen - einziger Unterschied zm Herrenmodell, Du wirst es am Ende schlecht los, weil 1. Frauen die Radfahren können sich nie Damenmodelle kaufen werden und 2. kein Mann je ein Damenmodell fahren wird...


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

stimmt schon,aber die anderen modelle fangen bei 16 zoll und das wäre schon wieder zu groß,spreche jetzt von den cube modellen


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Haste quasi dat 15" genommen? Wie groß ist Sie denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (19. Mai 2010)

so isses meine fährt n normales ams und ihre freundin n wls 

gleiche oberrohrhöhe gleiche geo gleiches fahrgefühl


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

ja das 15" ,sie ist ca 1,63 cm groß


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> so isses meine fährt n normales ams und ihre freundin n wls
> 
> gleiche oberrohrhöhe gleiche geo gleiches fahrgefühl



es ging ja auch um die rahmen höhe,die 16" sind zu groß.


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Hmm...da kenne ich aber kleinere Personen die nen 16Zoll fahren...ich dachte jetzt Sie wäre 1,50 oder so...


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

entscheident ist ja die bein innen länge und da wäre nen 16 " zu groß


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Is mir schon klar...kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das Sie zu kurze Beine für nen 16Zoll hat...


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre,hat sie ne 68iger Schrittlänge,von daher passt es. 
Weißt doch ,Frauen sind mir der Farbwahl nicht immer so zu frieden
die mann vorschlägt


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

*g* OK...das ist dann natürlich ein KO-Kriterium  macht Sie schon Vortschritte?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ,wird noch nen bisschen dauern,aber wie gesagt,die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.
Hab mir ja auch nen neues Trainingsgerät gekönnt zum Kilometer schruppen


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Ah, haste Dir wieder nen Mopped gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ah, haste Dir wieder nen Mopped gekauft



ha ha du witzbold


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Oder gehörste jetzt zu den Feinstaubschnüfflern?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

so kannst du das nicht sagen


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

*lol* ne Rolle?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Mai 2010)

knapp da neben is auch vorbei 
nen bike für die strasse


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich doch schon gesagt, Feinstaubschnüffler!


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> nen bike für die strasse


*g* habe auch noch so ein Anhängsel


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2010)

Guckt mal Jungs, wir haben Nachwuchs, der jüngste Northeimer Mountainbiker http://video.mpora.de/watch/fx2VZK3WS/
tja Matze, bist jetzt nicht mehr das Nesthäkchen


----------



## MatzeR. (20. Mai 2010)

So ne ******* ;-) jetzt muss ich mich warm anziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> *g* habe auch noch so ein Anhängsel


 
sehe das nicht als anhängsel,für ne schnelle feierabend runde genau das richtige 
nen rennrad muß man halt mögen ,is jetzt nicht so,das ich das mtb vernach lässige


----------



## akastylez (20. Mai 2010)

...aber ganz warm!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Mai 2010)

@all
...an alle, die heute biken können, wollen was auch immer, ich fahre auf alle Fälle heute die Wieterrunde! Ich bin um 14:45 Uhr an der Brücke am Sportplatz und warte dort bis max. 15 Uhr...
Wer ist mit am Start?

Bis denne
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Mai 2010)

bin nicht mit am start,wünsche euch allen ein schönes pfingst we


----------



## freundchen (21. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @all
> ...an alle, die heute biken können, wollen was auch immer, ich fahre auf alle Fälle heute die Wieterrunde! Ich bin um 14:45 Uhr an der Brücke am Sportplatz und warte dort bis max. 15 Uhr...
> Wer ist mit am Start?
> 
> ...



Hey Manuel, 

sorry, kann leider doch nicht. bin eben erst vom Kundentermin gekommen und muss noch was fertig machen...Biken fällt also aus für mich....


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Mai 2010)

Jut, weiß ich bescheid!
Dann bin alleine
...brauche ich ja nicht zu warten!

Schönes Pfingstwochenende euch allen...

Bis dann...
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (22. Mai 2010)

Morgen Harzer Trailspaß...Magdeburger Weg via Märchenweg und Harzer Hexenstieg...wenig Höhenmeter viel Technischer Trail.Abfahrt in nom gegen ca. 11uhr


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Mai 2010)

na ihr,
war heute auch los,mit einigen aus dem Raum Osterode.
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour38.htm
Das war die Tour bin halt von Hattorf aus nach Osterode.
Siehe Diagramm,in Hörden bin Ich dann Hattorf abgebogen.Die anderen 3 sind weiter nach Osterode.Für mich waren es 80km,1800hm,17er Schnitt.
Und Morgen gehts mit dem Zug und Bike nach Walkenried.Von dort gehts
Richtung Braunlage-Oderteich-Rehbergergraben......Vielleicht trift man sich ja irgend wo.

Bis denne Jungs


----------



## akastylez (23. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht alder! Wie siehts aus auf den Trails im Harz? Gut abgetrocknet? Wäre cool wenn man sich sieht.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Seb


----------



## DragonSlider (23. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen
Bin gestern mit meinen Sohnemann 6 3/4 Jahre von Northeim nach Lutter (bei Heiligenstadt) ca. 60 km mit dem Fahrrad gefahrenDort angekommen hat er geduscht, ein wenig ausgeruht und dann ist er wieder mit seinen 20" MTB berghoch bergrunter! Nicht kapput zu bekommen
Alle die heute biken, wünsche ich viel SPASS!!!

LG
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

Ab und an ist es etwas Matschig,aber sonst ok.Um das putzen hinterher
kommste nicht drum rum.
Gruss Kai


----------



## akastylez (23. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Nicht kapput zu bekommen



Der wird uns nochmal alle platt machen!



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Ab und an ist es etwas Matschig,aber sonst  ok



Hauptsache fahrbar! OK...dann gute Fahrt!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

Heute sind wir von Walkenried über Bahnhof-Stöberhai-Braunlage-Wurmberg/Mittelstation-Achtermann-Oderbrück-Clausthalerflutgraben-
Richtung HKB-Lonau-Mühlenberg-Hörden-Hattorf,73km,1200hm.

Gruss Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

@ Basti,
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...and-Curtis-Keene-in-Santa-Cruz,2244/TSage,153

nicht schlecht das Video


----------



## MatzeR. (24. Mai 2010)

@Basti und Torben

War ne geile Tour Jungs, hat echt Spass gemacht!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Mai 2010)

wäre gerne mit am start gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (24. Mai 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> @Basti und Torben
> 
> War ne geile Tour Jungs, hat echt Spass gemacht!!!


Jo, sah nicht schlecht aus! Ich habe es schon bei Sebastian als Film gesehen!
Kann mein Tjalfi auch fahren...


----------



## akastylez (24. Mai 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Heute sind wir von Walkenried über Bahnhof-Stöberhai-Braunlage-Wurmberg/Mittelstation-Achtermann-Oderbrück-Clausthalerflutgraben-
> Richtung HKB-Lonau-Mühlenberg-Hörden-Hattorf,73km,1200hm.
> 
> Gruss Kai



Nicht schlecht alder!



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @ Basti,
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...and-Curtis-Keene-in-Santa-Cruz,2244/TSage,153
> 
> nicht schlecht das Video



Jo, das rockt!



MatzeR. schrieb:


> @Basti und Torben
> 
> War ne geile Tour Jungs, hat echt Spass gemacht!!!



Auf jeden, müssen wir mal wiederholen!



Baxter75 schrieb:


> wäre gerne mit am start gewesen



Beim nächsten mal auf jeden! Hier ein paar kleine Impressionen

http://video.mpora.de/watch/r8t6hCxJO/

wünsch allen ne schöne Woche - pünktlich zum Wochenende solls ja wieder pissen


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Mai 2010)

@Basti,

beim nächsten mal bin Ich auch wieder mit am Start.Der Ruhetag Heute hat mir echt gut getan.Nach ca.200km und 3100hm von Freitag bis Sonntag
war das echt nötig

Video wie immer 

Gruss Kai


----------



## akastylez (24. Mai 2010)

Krasse *******...meinst Du dat ist noch gesund?


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Mai 2010)

sagt früh genug bescheid,wenn ihr wieder ne größere runde dreht


----------



## Torben80 (24. Mai 2010)

nen schönes video haste da wieder gemacht!

müssen wir echt wiederholen, am besten mit noch mehr leuten!


----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2010)

...und in Deinem Fall mit mehr Federweg


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Krasse *******...meinst Du dat ist noch gesund?



ick glaube schon.Muss ja schon mal für den Urlaub
trainieren.

Gruss Kai


----------



## Torben80 (25. Mai 2010)

@stylez : ich zähl schon die Minuten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2010)

Dat glaube ick  wann kommt es denn?


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Mai 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> @stylez : ich zähl schon die Minuten!!!!


 
neues bike in aussicht ???????


----------



## Torben80 (25. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dat glaube ick  wann kommt es denn?



...ende der Woche wird es wohl da sein! hoffe ich!


----------



## Torben80 (25. Mai 2010)

soooo, ich fahr jetzt nach Hannover zu AC/DC 
...nen bissl abrocken 

habt noch nen schönen Tag!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. Mai 2010)

Beim nächsten mal ist unser Nachwuchsfahrer auch mit am Start


----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2010)

He he he

@Baxter

Jo...nen 2010er Fritzz hat er sich bestellt...das wird schon nen kleiner Umstieg werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Mai 2010)

und ich mit meinem Alteisen.


----------



## MatzeR. (25. Mai 2010)

@Torben:
Was haben eigentlich deine Bandscheiben gesagt am nächsten Tag? ;-)
War geil wie du das gerockt hast!


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> He he he
> 
> @Baxter
> 
> Jo...nen 2010er Fritzz hat er sich bestellt...das wird schon nen kleiner Umstieg werden!




wann soll er es kriegen ??????


----------



## Torben80 (26. Mai 2010)

@Matze: komischer weise ging es meinem Rücken sehr gut! ich glaub
             der hat sich so langsam an den Wahnsinn gewöhnt

@Baxxter:bike solllte morgen oder übermorgen da sein!
              hoffe ich!


----------



## akastylez (26. Mai 2010)

Na dann.....Freitag Wieterrunde würde ich sagen (wenns es trocken bleibt)....


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Na dann.....Freitag Wieterrunde würde ich sagen (wenns es trocken bleibt)....



wenn es freitag vom wetter her noch nicht passt,wie sieht es mit samstag mit ner schönen runde aus ???????


----------



## akastylez (26. Mai 2010)

Wohin?


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Mai 2010)

mach nen vorschlag ,irgend was feines


----------



## akastylez (26. Mai 2010)

Hmmmm....kein Plan....


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Mai 2010)

viel leicht kommen ja ein paar zusammen für ne schöne samstags tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

@basti

wieviel km waren es eigendlich am 23. ????? diese runde sieht sehr viel versprechend aus


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube so an die 25km und 600hm...


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

war also ne lockere runde


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich glaube so an die 25km und 600hm...



ich hatte mehr drauf stehen


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> war also ne lockere runde



Hatte doch geschrieben, viel Technik wenig HM....ein Teil des Märchenwegs konnten wir gar nicht fahren, da komplett überflutet.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

wie wäre es mit technik teil 2 am samstag


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Also vor der Tour war es drei Tage trocken und es war Teilweise noch immer zu nass - da es Donneratag und Freitag da oben pissen soll wird das wohl nix werden.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

wenn es nach dem wetter geht,ist es egal wo man fahren würde,nass ist es zur zeit überall


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Naja...aber da oben is nen Hochmoor...Du kannst gerne da fahren, ick bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab doch nicht gesagt,das ich da unbedingt an diesem we fahren muss


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit technik teil 2 am samstag



Hörte sich so an....dazu muss es echt ne Weile trocken sein, ich glaube das können alle die mitwaren bestätigen, ansonsten hat das gar keinen Wert.


----------



## DragonSlider (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin am Samstag raus, ist vom Kindergarten aus Papatag und wir fahren mit den Kids in den Bärenpark nach Worbis!
...es ist aber auch zum kotzen mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr


----------



## MatzeR. (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für Samstag auch raus!!!:-(


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn es trocken bleibt morgen die Wieterrunde!


----------



## DragonSlider (27. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken bleibt morgen die Wieterrunde!


wenn es denn trocken bleibt, 15 Uhr Brücke am Sportplatz?...
...ich bin mal pessimistisch und sage, es pisst morgen! *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2010)

wäre morgen mit am start


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> wenn es denn trocken bleibt, 15 Uhr Brücke am Sportplatz?...
> ...ich bin mal pessimistisch und sage, es pisst morgen! *g*



Ok...Du hattest recht...na dann hoffen wir mal dat es wenigstens morgen trocken bleibt.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2010)

son piss wetter......


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2010)

Und wer schuld ist,hätten wir dann ja wohl auch geklärt...


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Und wer schuld ist,hätten wir dann ja wohl auch geklärt...



Manuel  
das wetter ist dieses jahr nicht ganz auf der seite der biker


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2010)

laut wetteronline ,soll es ja morgen ganz gut werden vom wetter 

http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Northeim.htm


----------



## DragonSlider (28. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Manuel
> das wetter ist dieses jahr nicht ganz auf der seite der biker


...streu noch Salz auf die Wunde
Ich könnnte kotzen! Bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. Mai 2010)

Also,wir werden heute Abend noch eine Runde vom TVG aus drehen.Schaun wa mal wo es hin geht.Ist für mich auch mal ganz angenehm nur mal so mit zu rollen.Entspannung
pur.

Gruss Kai

@Basti,
werde Sven am Sonntag die Reifen mit geben,falls er über Nom zurück fährt,ist das ok???Falls nicht werde ich sie dir bei der nächsten grösseren Tour mit bringen,wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2010)

Klar...kein Ding!


----------



## MatzeR. (29. Mai 2010)

Allen Bikern heute VIEL VIEL SPASS!!!!!! Lasst es krachen!
Ich würde auch so gerne!

Peace!

Schönes WE noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (29. Mai 2010)

Danke Matze! 187KM waren es bei uns heute  allerding mit nem anderen Bike...


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Danke Matze! 187KM waren es bei uns heute  allerding mit nem anderen Bike...



hattest also nen hilfsmotor am bike 

bei mir waren 119 km


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2010)

Genau....das erste mal dieses Jahr - fetzt aber irgendwie nicht mehr.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

das erste mal dieses jahr erst,
waren doch schon ein paar schöne tage. ist doch meistens so ,hat man kein bike ,würde man gerne,hat man eins ,fehlt die lust dazu .


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2010)

Klar waren schon nen paar schöne Tage, diese war ich dann aber ohne Motor unterwegs...


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

der spaß faktor ist ja dabei auch größer


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

seid ihr richtung weser oder harz gefahren ?


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2010)

Northeim - Gieboldehausen - Göttingen -Adelebsen - Uslar - Boffzen - Holzminden -Uslar - Moringen - Northeim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

das war meine runde : hardegsen-Nörten-Nom-Katlenburg-Lindau-Wulften-Hattorf-Scharzfeld-Herzberg-Osterode-Badenhausen-Förste-Marke-Elvershausen-Katlenburg-Nom-Nörten-Hardegsen


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2010)

Gestern wars noch nen bissel kühl für den Harz....normal Northeim - Katlenburg - Dorste - Förste - Eisdorf -Bad Grund - Clausthal - Torfhaus


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2010)

mit dem Motorrad fahren im Harz wird auch immer bescheidener ,da macht es ohne motor schon mehr spaß


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall - und gesund ist es auch noch!


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall - und gesund ist es auch noch!


 

"gesund"  ,liegt immer an der fahrweise


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2010)

Aber so allgemein....gesünder als nix machen auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (31. Mai 2010)

:kotz:boah ey, dat wetter kotzt ja mal echt an:kotz:

konnte erst einmal mit meinem neuen bike fahren, war zwar
ziemlich geil, aber zu wenig!
hoffe das wird bald mal besser!

gruß an alle!


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2010)

Haste erstmal eingeweiht


----------



## Torben80 (31. Mai 2010)

ja freitag! hat schon spaß gemacht
juckt mich auch schon wieder!!!


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2010)

....Wieter war ja sowas von Muddy am Weekend...konntest Du voll vergessen..


----------



## DragonSlider (31. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> ....Wieter war ja sowas von Muddy am Weekend...konntest Du voll vergessen..


...und das ist kommendes Wochenende im Wieter auch nicht besser, so wie das hier schifft
Eh man da wieder rocken kann, muss es erst mal nen paar Tage trocken sein!


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2010)

Frühestens Sonntag wenns ab Do trocken bleibt....Harz macht jetzt bestimmt richtig spaß!


----------



## Speedfire (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Mich kennt hier zwar außer der DragonSlider keiner , aber das ist ja egal.
Ich finde über das wetter braucht man garnicht zu meckern. Habe es gestern nach 2 wochen zwangspause wieder ein bsichen rocken lassen ( troz regen ).

Merkt euch -> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter , sondern nur unpassende Kleidung.

Finde sogar wenn der boden auf den Trail schön schmierig ist macht es manches mal mehr spaß als auf trockenen boden. Bei matsch kann man auch den umgang mit seinem bike gut üben , und das fallen lernt man dadurch automatisch gleich mit


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2010)

magst ja recht haben,aber wenn die trails sehr wurzelig sind ,macht es kein spass,wegen der rutsch gefahr.


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Speedfire schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Mich kennt hier zwar außer der DragonSlider keiner , aber das ist ja egal.
> Ich finde über das wetter braucht man garnicht zu meckern. Habe es gestern nach 2 wochen zwangspause wieder ein bsichen rocken lassen ( troz regen ).
> 
> ...



Moin Du Bergrunterfahrer,

ich würde sagen Du fährst mal mit uns die Runde hier - dann reden wir weiter! Bei Matsch runterfahren ist kein Thema...aber Rampen von 20% und mehr hochfahren beim Matsch...ich Filme Dich dann dabei wie Du kläglich versagst und stelle es online, dann sehen auch alle Anderen das es auch schlechtes Wetter gibt und das dann nix mit der Kleidung zu tun hat  wir wollen ja schliesslich fahren und nicht schieben!

Peace


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> magst ja recht haben,aber wenn die trails sehr wurzelig sind ,macht es kein spass,wegen der rutsch gefahr.



Das mit den Wurzeln macht ja auch noch Spaß...aber wenn man so viel Matsch am Reifen hat das sich dieser nicht mehr dreht, bringt selbst das beste Profil nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedfire (1. Juni 2010)

Also in einem habt ihr ein bischen unrecht. Ich bin zwar wirklich lieber ein " Downhill fahren  und ein Uphill schieber ". Aber immer schieben tuhe ich auch nicht. Um meine Außdauer und sowas zu verbessern fahre ich zur zeit viel touren und  dann auch viel bergauf.
Bin mit sicherheit  viel langsamer als ihr was bergauf angeht. Habe ja auch kein Tourenbike  und 18kg muss man erstmal mit nur 1ritzel vorne den berg hoch fahren.

Und eure Leistungen finde ich echt respektabel. Meine touren sind max. 20km lang :S


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

...siehst Du  da unser Ziel das Fahren ohne schieben ist,macht es keinen Sinn bei so nen Wetter zu fahren...dazu kommt auch noch das ich keinen Bock habe jedes mal die Kette vom Schlamm zu befreien.Bring mal Dein Tourenbike mit und fahr die Runde mal mit.


----------



## Speedfire (1. Juni 2010)

Ja irgentwann fahre ich mal die runde mit euch.  vorher muss ich noch bischen touren damit ich mich nicht so plamiere


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2010)

basti, 

dann aber Wieter inkl Plesse Runde und zurück auch wieder übern Wieter


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Der ist ja noch jung und motiviert


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2010)

dann packt er das locker


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Uff jeden ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2010)

wann wirds entlich sommer?sonst faellt die bike saison recht mager aus


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Ja...ab Donnerstag solls dann endlich schön werden und auch erstmal schön bleiben....(angeblich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (1. Juni 2010)

Moinsen Jungs! Noch nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken! !!!
Sommeranfang ist doch erst am 21.06...!
Alles wird gut ;-) (Hoffentlich)

Peace

Matze Atze


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Juni 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs! Noch nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken! !!!
> Sommeranfang ist doch erst am 21.06...!
> Alles wird gut ;-) (Hoffentlich)
> 
> ...


Hi Matze!
Bei dem Sommeranfang auf dem Kalender hast Du recht! Aber heute ist bereits für die Wetterfrösche Sommeranfang! Man nennt diesen auch meteorologischer Sommeranfang!
Wisst Ihr auch warum draußen so ein schei... Wetter ist?...
Weil der Wetterfrosch im Knast sitzt


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2010)

ab und zu hatte er auch schon freigang


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

...aber noch nicht viel.....


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Juni 2010)

Mooooin zusammen
Wochenende soll ja mal für uns Biker sein
Wie sieht es aus, wollen wir für's WE ne gemeinsame Tour planen? Wird mal wieder Zeit!
Allerdings würde mir, wenn wir früh starten wollen, der Sonntag ausnahmsweise besser passen!!!
Ich bin für alles offen! Wie wäre es mit Harz? Wat schön Trailiges

Bis denne! Wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. Juni 2010)

Wenns jetzt echt mal trocken bleibt könnte man echt mal Harz in Angriff nehmen...bis Sonntag sollte es auch einigermaßen trocken sein da oben.Halten wir mal so fest...falls ich das we da sein sollte, bin ick dabei..man könnte magdeburger weg,märchenweg,tante ju etc. fahren..


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2010)

wieviel uhr sollte es dann los gehen?


----------



## akastylez (2. Juni 2010)

Früh würde ick sagen...


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wieviel uhr sollte es dann los gehen?


Naja, dat hängt davon ab, wie umfangreich die Tour werden soll. Weiß nicht? Ab wann kannst Du bzw. kannste nicht?


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2010)

muss leider bis 6 uhr arbeiten und muss dann abends noch mal los.ich denke mal,das ich fuer sonntag raus bin :-(


----------



## akastylez (2. Juni 2010)

Dit ist bitter..biste willingen nächstes we dabei?


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2010)

naechstes we hab ich spaetschicht :-(


----------



## MatzeR. (2. Juni 2010)

Heute der 2te tockene Tag!!!! jiihhaaaa!!!! sehr geil!
Es sieht gut aus jungs!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2010)

morgen soll es noch schoener werden und ich hab spaetschicht :-((


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. Juni 2010)

ja und Ich habe beide Tage genutzt um zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. Juni 2010)

Bist Du in Willingen next WE?


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2010)

wünsche euch ein schönen sonnigen nachmittag,da ich ja nichts besseres zu tun hab bei dem wetter ,gehe ich arbeiten


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Mein Beileid hast Du!


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2010)

dafür gehts jetzt erst mal ins studio zum abreagieren . da ich ja jetzt endlich mal mobil mit i-net bin,kann ich auch wärend der arbeit hier mal rein schauen  um auf dem aktuellsten stand zu sein


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit
Wer hat Böcke zum eingewöhnen morgen auf ne Smoothe Wieterrunde?
So gegen 14:45 Uhr 15:00 Uhr! Brücke am Sportplatz...

LG
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2010)

bin evt mit am start,hatte morgen frueh vor mit dem rad zum training zu fahren,von daher kann ich es erst morgen entscheiden,wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wieterrunde



....und Du warst heute bestimmt schon alles freischneiden...ist ja sowas von zugewachsen alles....


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> ....und Du warst heute bestimmt schon alles freischneiden...ist ja sowas von zugewachsen alles....


Ich feischneiden! Habe heute nen schön ruhigen im Garten gemacht Aber dat passt schon, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!
Was los Alder biste mit am Start?


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> ....und Du warst heute bestimmt schon alles freischneiden...ist ja sowas von zugewachsen alles....


 
Was sagt uns das? wir fahren dort zu wenig. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (3. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das? wir fahren dort zu wenig. ;-)


Also an mir liegt das nicht!!! Ich fahre Sie leider oft genug alleine


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Ne, die Wieterrunde nicht....musste doch Antibiotika nehmen...was lockeres kann ick machen, mehr aber auch net...in 2 Wochen kann ich mich wieder voll verausgaben.


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das? wir fahren dort zu wenig. ;-)



Es wächst zu schnell....


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Also an mir liegt das nicht!!! Ich fahre Sie leider oft genug alleine


 
ist schon mist,wenn man keinem ins hinterrad fahren kann. vielleicht bist du ja deshalb immer alleine........grins  ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ist schon mist,wenn man keinem ins hinterrad fahren kann. vielleicht bist du ja deshalb immer alleine........grins  ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn wer Lust hat nen bissel mit zu biken, der ruft mich einfach an!
01633598137
Dann brauche ich nicht am Sportplatz zu warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (7. Juni 2010)

@Julia B., Dimo, Torben und der fahrenden Werkstatt Stylez
noch einmal ein dickes Dankeschön, dass Ihr gestern so Rücksicht auf Tjalf genommen habt
Er hat ein riesen Spass gehabt!

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (7. Juni 2010)

Klar, das war Nachwuchstalentförderung


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Juni 2010)

bin heut mal wieder den Wepertrail gefahren,läßt sich bescheiden fahren,weil die ganzen büsche und sträucher in den weg ragen.
hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## Torben80 (7. Juni 2010)

@Manu
brauchst dich nicht bedanken. hat echt spaß gemacht! und war super dem
kleinen zuschauen zu können!
kannst echt stolz sein!

@all
die tour ist einfach nur porno!!! könnt ich immer wieder fahren!!!
vor allem mit meinem neuen bike


----------



## DI EM OH (8. Juni 2010)

uff jeden der Kleine macht uns platt!!!

Da julia und ich nur samstag nach willingen fahren wollen wir sonntag nochmal in den Harz!!! falls das Wetter es zulässt!

Ich muss die gleich nochmal fahren


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Juni 2010)

was fürne runde seid ihr gefahren ?????


----------



## akastylez (8. Juni 2010)

Die Runde gibts so nicht zum Download etc. habe ich selber zusammengestellt...


----------



## akastylez (9. Juni 2010)

Wat zum kiiiiken http://video.mpora.de/watch/r3Hg3b3Sl/


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht Alder
Tjalfi wird sich riesig freuen!


----------



## DI EM OH (10. Juni 2010)

FETTES VIDEo! kanns kaum erwarten wieder da lang zu fahren. Julia auch die strecke ist der hammer. aber nächstes mal fahr ich mit schützern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Halten wir mal nächstes Wochenende fest, laut Wetter.com soll da richtig geiles Wetter sein und auch ab Donnerstag trocken da oben.....am besten Samstags, wa?...und diesesmal OHNE Cranks!


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

ihr seid am Sonnenberg gestartet und dann richtung Oderteich oder ?????


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Jepp....


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

das ist ne schöne strecke und wie seid ihr dann wieder richtung sonnenberg gefahren ???


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Märchenweg - Torfhaus - dann nen Trail hinterm Torfhaus runter zum Magdeburger Weg, dann wieder hoch aufs Torfhaus und Via Märchenweg zurück....


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

wenn ich nächsten we nicht zum arbeiten verdonnert werde,wäre ich mal wieder mit am Start .Wieviel km sind das eigendlich?


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Nicht viel....ist halt sehr technisch, sone Art Rundweg, wenn man nach einmal nicht genug hat, kann man das auch öfters fahren.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

es kommt ja nicht immer auf km drauf an,der spaß faktor sollte stimmen


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Also so viel Spaß hatte ich nichtmal im Bikeurlaub....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (10. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Halten wir mal nächstes Wochenende fest, laut Wetter.com soll da richtig geiles Wetter sein und auch ab Donnerstag trocken da oben.....am besten Samstags, wa?...und diesesmal OHNE Cranks!


@all die nächstes WE im Harz biken wollen können wir dat nicht auf Sonntag verschieben? Würde gerne mitkommen! Samstag kann ich nicht, vom Kindergarten ist Sommerfest...

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus auch Sonntag....Ok dann halten wir dat mal so fest...


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Juni 2010)

würde auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren.Aber am 19.06. bin Ich aufm Rennsteig unterwegs.Als Begleiter für die Läufer mit MTB unterwegs.
Schaun wa mal wie es mir ergeht.Ab Etappe 4 geht die Begleitung los bis Etappe 10.


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Bei Dir is auch immer irgendwas...*g*


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

wann wollt ihr dann sonntag los??


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung....bis jetzt steht erstmal nur der Tag....denke mal so gegen 10 habl 11 macht Sinn (falls das Wetter überhaupf passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Bei Dir is auch immer irgendwas...*g*



Wir fahren am 19.06 um 5.30 los,Rückkehr irgend wann in der Nacht.Start für mich ab 4.Etappe.ca.9 Uhr und dann warten ca.120 km auf mich.Werde wohl am Sonntag erstmal nichts Wildes machen
Video ist mal wieder Klasse,muss unbedingt mal wieder mit euch mit.


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

.....*g* und komm mir nicht nochmal mit unchristlichen Zeiten!


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> .....*g* und komm mir nicht nochmal mit unchristlichen Zeiten!



Wieso????Da ging es doch um Arbeitzeiten,da ist doch schon Wochenende.Wir fahren ja noch 3 Stunden Bus.


----------



## akastylez (10. Juni 2010)

Eben....jetzt legen wir es auf das WE und dann kann er noch immer net....


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2010)

so isser halt


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2010)

Nix kann man ihm recht machen!


----------



## flyingscot (11. Juni 2010)

Fährt einer dieses Wochenende oder erst nächstes Wochenende? Ich hätt mal wieder echt Bock auf technische Trails 

Gruß, Immo!


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2010)

Hey Immo,dieses We ist bike festival willingen angesagt,bist du net da?Wollten dann nächstes we im harz fahren.


----------



## flyingscot (11. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hey Immo,dieses We ist bike festival willingen angesagt,bist du net da?Wollten dann nächstes we im harz fahren.



Diese Massenevents sind irgendwie nicht mein Fall, obwohl mich der Marathon schon reizen würde.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2010)

dann komm doch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (11. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> dann komm doch mit...



Reizen würde mich nur das selber fahren, und die Nachmeldung geht nur bis 7:30 Uhr morgen früh... ich glaube, ich habe kein Bock hier um 5:30 loszufahren oder heut abend noch hinzueiern... vielleicht nächstes mal...


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2010)

Achso...ok...fährst du auch cc?


----------



## flyingscot (11. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Achso...ok...fährst du auch cc?



Marathon, ja. DH mach ich bisher nur zum Spaß, Rennen trau ich mich da noch nicht . Aber vielleicht fahr ich morgen den Marathon doch mit, wenn ich so früh aus den Federn komm...


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2010)

Hättest ja auch heute mit uns mitkommen können,ick hab doch da um die ecke ne wohnung...platz ohne ende.


----------



## DI EM OH (14. Juni 2010)

ZUM HARZ also am 20.06. hab ich wieder laufkurs!
wenn ich alles perfekt vorbereite könnte ich erst um 12:00 bei dir starten macker!
würde super gerne mitkommen


----------



## akastylez (14. Juni 2010)

Brauchst ja net noch extra bei mir rumkommen...ich würde sagen dann fahr lieber zeitig in wachenhausen los und wir treffen um dann alle um 12.30 oben am parkplatz sonnenberg (wenn der rest nix dagegen hat wenn wir erst um 11.30 bei mir starten) und nimm lieber nen ersatzschaltauge mit


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> wenn der rest nix dagegen hat wenn wir erst um 11.30 bei mir starten) und nimm lieber nen ersatzschaltauge mit


Also ich habe nix dagegen, wenn wir um 11:30 Uhr beim guten alten Stylez starten!
Das mit dem Schaltauge ist ne gute Idee! Ich glaube ich werde mir auch eins für alle Fälle besorgen, man hat ja gesehen wie schnell so etwas gehen kann!


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Juni 2010)

...Super schönes Wochenende gewesen! Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!
Der brüller vom Wochenende
"Duschbasti" Ein Danke an Matze


----------



## akastylez (14. Juni 2010)

Jo...laut Wetter.com soll es ja pünktlich ab Freitag Mittag anfangen zu regnen und dat dann das ganze Wochenende durch,hoffen wir das sich da nochwat ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (14. Juni 2010)

Wo soll es denn lang gehen?


----------



## akastylez (14. Juni 2010)

Märchenweg, Magdeburger Weg und nen paar andere Trails....siehe hier http://video.mpora.de/watch/r3Hg3b3Sl/


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jo...laut Wetter.com soll es ja pünktlich ab Freitag Mittag anfangen zu regnen und dat dann das ganze Wochenende durch,hoffen wir das sich da nochwat ändert.


 

die woche hat grad angefangen und du machst das wetter fürs we schon wieder schlecht,dann kann es ja nur regnen


----------



## akastylez (14. Juni 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt! Kiickt mal hier http://www.schaltgeist.de/2009/05/hexenstieg/


----------



## MatzeR. (14. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute! War ein fettes WEEKEND in Willingen! 
Nächstes WE hoffentlich HARZ!

PEACE

Matze


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2010)

hoert sich nicht schlecht an basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (15. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt! Kiickt mal hier http://www.schaltgeist.de/2009/05/hexenstieg/


Genial 
Müsste man mal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Genial
> Müsste man mal in Angriff nehmen!



das wird dann aber nen harter ritt,für den ein oder anderen


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juni 2010)

Der Hexenstieg ist zwar landschaftlich sehr schön, aber weitgehend sehr harmlose Trails oder Schotterwege, also S0.


----------



## akastylez (15. Juni 2010)

OK....vergessen wir mal ganz schnell wieder....


----------



## DragonSlider (15. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> OK....vergessen wir mal ganz schnell wieder....


Naja, ich würde Ihn denoch gerne mal fahren! Mal was entspannendes ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde Ihn denoch gerne mal fahren! Mal was entspannendes ;-)


Hi,
wäre dann aber auch mit am Start.Das ist doch was für unsere Blümchenpflücker.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (15. Juni 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre dann aber auch mit am Start.Das ist doch was für unsere Blümchenpflücker.
> 
> Gruß Kai


RICHTIG Aber nicht Blümchenpflücker sondern nur an den Blümchen riechen!!!


----------



## argh (16. Juni 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Hexenstieg ist zwar landschaftlich sehr schön, aber weitgehend sehr harmlose Trails oder Schotterwege, also S0.



Naja. Nun untertreib mal nicht...


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> RICHTIG Aber nicht Blümchenpflücker sondern nur an den Blümchen riechen!!!



Sorry,zum pflücken reicht die Kraft ja nicht mehr


----------



## akastylez (18. Juni 2010)

Heute 12h wieterrunde...start bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (18. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Heute 12h wieterrunde...start bei mir.


NEEE! Lass uns die Wieterrunde nach dem Fußball fahren! Ich denke nicht nur ich möchte das Deutschlandspiel gucken!
Gehe mal in dein ICQ


----------



## akastylez (18. Juni 2010)

Um 4 wollte ich mit Ira Techniktraining machen...können dann nach der Runde direkt zum Publicviewing inne city.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2010)

Bei der Harztour würd ich gerne mitfahren, wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## DragonSlider (18. Juni 2010)

Moin!
Aktueller Stand, wenn das Wetter mitspielt um 12:30 Uhr Parkplatz am Sonnenberg!
Aber um sicher zu gehen, würde ich am Sonntag Vormittag hier im Forum nachschauen!

LG
Manuel


----------



## Julia_S (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Tach zusammen! 
ist zufällig jemand am Mittwoch am Wieter gefahren und hat ein GPS-Gerät gefunden???

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Julia


----------



## Julia_S (18. Juni 2010)

Hey Ho!
Wenn ihr am Wieter fahrt dann seit vorsichtig! 

Ich durfte gerade alle 20m einen Schräg gestellten Stamm wegräumen! :-( 
Hat super viel Spass gemacht!

Bis denn


----------



## akastylez (18. Juni 2010)

Wie? Wer bist Du denn überhaupt....erstmal stellt sich der Bauer vor wenn er in die Stadt kommt


----------



## Julia_S (18. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie? Wer bist Du denn überhaupt....erstmal stellt sich der Bauer vor wenn er in die Stadt kommt



Duschbasti ??? ;-) ! Wer bin ich wohl???


----------



## DragonSlider (18. Juni 2010)

Na den Insider kann ja nur eine Julia kennen!
Sind vorhin im Wieter unterwegs gewesen, haben kein GPS gefunden...
Wir brauchten heute mal nichts aus den Weg räumen! Hast du ja schon für uns erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. Juni 2010)

Achso....wusste gar nicht das DU hier angemeldet bist.....wie hast DU denn das verlohren? Wir sind heute gefahen, gesehen haben wir allerdings nix...sind aber auch nicht komplett gefahren, den hinteren zugewachsenen Teil haben wir ausgelassen. Alles Fit bei Euch sonst? Wo in etwa hast Du es denn verlohren?


----------



## Torben80 (18. Juni 2010)

@Julia

hey, ich bin gestern die wieterrunde gefahren, hab fast nen
fuchs überfahren (kein scherz, aber auch kein gps-gerät
gefunden!

@all

ich werd wohl sonntag auch dabei sein! hoffe es wird nicht
zu nass!


----------



## nigra (18. Juni 2010)

@Julia,
habt ihr das GPS schon gefunden ???????
Wo meinst du es verloren zu haben ????

Gruß
Dirk
____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen,
wie es laut wetter.com aussieht können wir dat mit morgen im Harz wohl vergessen
Hey wir haben Sommer, ich habe nicht wirklich Lust meine Wintersachen wieder raus zu holen...
Naja, mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht, wie gesagt, die Hoffnung...


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2010)

Bislang ist es ja noch tocken....aber spätestens heute Abend, allerspätestens die Nacht wird es pissen, ich hatte gestern abend zum Grillen auch meine Snowboardjacke an *g* toller Sommer!


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Juni 2010)

wenn mal wetter.com glauben darf, schifft es im Harz...
könnten ja morgen alternativ auch hier in der gegend biken (evtl. Plessetour), oder so...
bevor man garnichts macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Juni 2010)

wäre ne alternative


----------



## Torben80 (19. Juni 2010)

wir sollten morgen "auf jeden" ne runde drehen!!!
wo auch immer! klären wir morgen vormittag ab, würd ich sagen.
nen kollege von mir kommt auch mit!

bis denn


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2010)

Mal gucken ob Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Juni 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> wir sollten morgen "auf jeden" ne runde drehen!!!
> wo auch immer! klären wir morgen vormittag ab, würd ich sagen.
> nen kollege von mir kommt auch mit!
> 
> bis denn


Moin,
So, der Harz fällt wohl flach...
Wann wollen wir denn, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, starten?
So wie wir es vor hatten so gegen 12 Uhr?
Treffpunkt? Brücke am Sportplatz?...


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Juni 2010)

Oder doch Harz...
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/altenau/DE0000204.html


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Oder doch Harz...
> http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/altenau/DE0000204.html




ist ja nur wolkig


----------



## akastylez (20. Juni 2010)

Harz, uff jeden!

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/braunlage/DE0001453.html

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldwddgf.htm

Abfahrt 11:30 bei mir vor der Haustür oder alternativ - Tourstart gegen 12:30 am Parkplatz Sonnenberg!


----------



## flyingscot (20. Juni 2010)

Bin dann 12:30 Uhr in Sonnenberg...

Gruß, Immo!


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Juni 2010)

ich bin mit am start


----------



## akastylez (20. Juni 2010)

Der Parkplatz hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich bin mit am start



Fein! Kommste vorher hier rum oder auch gleich hoch?


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wäre auch gerne mit dabei.Aber der Tag gestern (Rennsteigstaffel) war Klasse.Heute ist Ruhetag,die 4.Etappe sowas von geil
schöne Trails genau richtig für euch..Konnte es dort aber nicht krachen lasse,da ich ja nur als Radbegleitung unterwegs war.Werde dieses nächstes Jahr wieder machen,aber  komplett(Blankenstein-Hörschel 171km),gestern war es nur von Neuhaus-Hörschel(120km).Bin gestern zum ersten mal 26% Steigung gefahren echt eckelhaft.
Heute noch TD nach der Benutzung.
Viel Spass euch bei der heutigen Tour

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Juni 2010)

war ne super runde heute


----------



## akastylez (20. Juni 2010)

Uff jedensten! Hat gefetzt!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> war ne super runde heute


Auf jeden, kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!
Trotz Abflug und Moorpackung...gerne wieder!


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Juni 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Auf jeden, kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!
> Trotz Abflug und Moorpackung...gerne wieder!


gibts Bilder von der Moorleiche


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen, ob es mit den Bilder funktioniert hat...


----------



## akastylez (21. Juni 2010)

Fango ist inn


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Basti,
http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/projekt-340-der-bericht-teil-i/

http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/projekt-340-der-bericht-teil-ii/

das wäre  noch was

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Juni 2010)

man beachte  Kilometer und Höhenmeter
http://mybikeblog.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/6-6-2010-die-harte-tour/

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (22. Juni 2010)

Dat erste is weniger was für mich...das zweite sieht schon besser aus - ich hasse nämlich Waldautobahn.


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Juni 2010)

ganz ohne waldautobahn geht es leider nicht immer


----------



## akastylez (22. Juni 2010)

...eigentlich nie...


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Juni 2010)

dafür wohnen wir im falschen gebiet,aber selbst dort geht es sicherlich nicht ganz ohne .

Bin mit parttime vorhin den Wepertrail gefahren,aber komplett.er ist den tag falsch gefahren und hat den größten teil aus gelassen.sind noch einige trainingseinheiten für ihn nötig,wenn er mit uns in Harz kommen will.


----------



## akastylez (23. Juni 2010)

Technik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. Juni 2010)

Jetzt weiss ich endlich warum Sven sich nen Rennrad gekauft hat [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Technik?



ja


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich endlich warum Sven sich nen Rennrad gekauft hat YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike




mist durch schaut


----------



## nt23 (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich packe das mal hier rein, vielleicht hat ja einer was gesehen.

Polizei sucht vermissten Mountainbiker

Katlenburg. Die Polizei sucht im Raum Katlenburg nach einem vermissten Mountainbiker. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, war der 43-Jährige am Dienstagabend gegen 19 Uhr in Schwiegershausen bei Osterode zu einer zweistündigen Radtour aufgebrochen.

Seitdem fehlt von dem Mann jede Spur. Es gebe allerdings Hinweise darauf, dass er Richtung Gillersheim gefahren ist. Der Mann könnte gestürzt sein, sagte der Northeimer Polizeisprecher Uwe Falkenhain.

An der Suche nach dem Schwiegershäuser, die nach der Vermisstenmeldung durch seine Frau bereits in der Nacht begonnen hat, beteiligen sich Beamte der Bereitschaftspolizei, mehrere Ortsfeuerwehren und Privatpersonen. Auch ein Polizeihubschrauber mit Wärmebildkamera ist im Einsatz.

Der Vermisste ist 1,89 Meter groß und schlank. Er trug eine langes blaues T-Shirt, weiße Turnschuhe mit roten Streifen und einen schwarzen Fahrradhelm. Wer den Radfahrer am Dienstagabend gesehen hat, wird gebeten, sich bei der Polizei in Osterode, 055 22/ 5080, zu melden. (ows)

Quelle: http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...ei-sucht-vermissten-mountainbiker-815250.html


----------



## akastylez (24. Juni 2010)

Von Sonntag http://video.mpora.de/watch/tfXaIY5dw/


----------



## akastylez (24. Juni 2010)

Da am WE ja Bombenwetter werden soll könnte man ja wieder in den Harz fahren..


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Juni 2010)

klasse video  , fürs we bin ich raus,da ich frühschicht habe


----------



## akastylez (24. Juni 2010)

Ja...das is schade....war gerade wieder im Kyffhäuser unterwegs, ganz nett aber an den Wieter kommt es nicht ran!


----------



## DragonSlider (24. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja...das is schade....war gerade wieder im Kyffhäuser unterwegs, ganz nett aber an den Wieter kommt es nicht ran!


Na dann kannste ja morgen wieder im Wieter fahren...
sag wann!
Torben ist dann auch dabei!


----------



## DragonSlider (24. Juni 2010)

@all...
wer morgen die Wieterrunde mit fahren möchte! Treffpunkt 15 Uhr Brücke am Sportplatz (wie immer)...

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (24. Juni 2010)

dabeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Juni 2010)

ich bin raus


----------



## Julia_S (24. Juni 2010)

Auch am Start!!!!

PEACE!


----------



## Julia_S (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich (Matze) bin dabei! Julia kann leider net!


----------



## akastylez (27. Juni 2010)

In HD http://video.mpora.de/watch/tfXaIY5dw/hd/true


----------



## akastylez (1. Juli 2010)

Alle gestorben hier?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Alle gestorben hier?



sieht fast so aus 
bin am mittwoch auf dem Brocken gewesen,war ne schöne Runde


----------



## akastylez (1. Juli 2010)

Mittwoch? Haste nen paar Trails erkundet?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2010)

Bin mit dem RR oben gewesen,waren 190 km zum schluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2010)

Mit dem MTB ist es ja leicht


----------



## akastylez (1. Juli 2010)

Feinstaubschlucker *gääähhhn* hier wirst Du geholfen http://www.rennrad-news.de

Wer hat denn morgen Bock zu biken?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2010)

dort bin ich schon angemeldet 

wenn morgen fahren ,dann sollte man erst gegen späten nachmittag oder evt gegen abend fahren .es soll ja morgen wieder ganz schön warm werden


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch raus, Tjalf werden morgen die Ohren angelegt...dann ist er noch Windschnittiger
Außerdem hat Baxter recht, bei der Hitze (schwitz) ist es auch nicht gerade gesund! Vorallem für so alte Männer wie mich


----------



## akastylez (2. Juli 2010)

Bad Frankenhausen zur jetzigen uhrzeit 28Grad..und es wird noch heißer!


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Juli 2010)

@all...
mein Schwiegervater möchte mit uns mal ein MTB Movie in 3D machen, dafür waren einige Vorbereitungen für die Kameraaufnahme (Gestell für mein Slide) nötig, die jetzt abgeschlossen sind!
Wer hat Interesse dabei zu sein?
Vorschläge für einen Zeitpunkt wären auch von Vorteil (ich denke bevorzugt am Wochenende)

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. Juli 2010)

Dabei!Müsse wir aber erstmal den Trail freischneiden!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juli 2010)

wäre mit dabei,wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt


----------



## akastylez (5. Juli 2010)

Haben am we im Harz wieder ein paar nette Trails gefunden ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Juli 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Haben am we im Harz wieder ein paar nette Trails gefunden ;-)



Und wo,wer war alles mit,war auch unterwegs.105Km-1940HM.Auf dem Kaiserweg da gibts
echt geile Abschnitte.Bergauf zu fahren schon nicht schlecht,aber in die andere Richtung noch besser.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Juli 2010)

diese hier ist auch was feines
http://www.fichtelbergstaffel.de/?page_id=11


Gruß Kai


----------



## Slaika (5. Juli 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es mit den Bilder funktioniert hat...



Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid


----------



## akastylez (7. Juli 2010)

Speed ist your Friend  oder wie Torben so schön sagt, Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Apropos Torben, is Dein Bike wieder ganz???


----------



## akastylez (7. Juli 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> diese hier ist auch was feines
> http://www.fichtelbergstaffel.de/?page_id=11
> 
> 
> Gruß Kai



Waldautobahn oder RR?


----------



## MatzeR. (7. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre auch gerne bei dem 3d video dabei!

Peace


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Juli 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> waldautobahn oder rr?



mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (7. Juli 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch gerne bei dem 3d video dabei!
> 
> Peace


...wird noch nen weilchen dauern, Schwiegervater fliegt am WE nach Manila für drei Wochen!
Mache gerade mit dem Gestell nen par Probefahrten, die Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht, steckt aber noch in den Kinderschuhen
Auf jeden Fall klären wir wenn es so weit ist, einen allgemeinen Termin ab!


----------



## Torben80 (9. Juli 2010)

moin mädels!
wär natürlich auch beim video dabei !
sehr coole idee!

liegt am WE schon was an?

gruß


----------



## akastylez (9. Juli 2010)

Harz...Sonntag...Abfahrt 11h bei mir...oder alternativ 12h Treffen am Sonnenberg.


----------



## DragonSlider (9. Juli 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> liegt am WE schon was an?
> 
> gruß


schwitzen, schwitzen, schwitzen...
Sorry, dat sind keine Themperaturen für mich! 10 Grad kühler würden ausreichen!
Werde heute morgen zwischen 9 und 9:30 Uhr einen Teil der Wieterrunde mit dem Kameragestell fahren...


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Juli 2010)

das schöne wetter ist ja gut und schön ,aber bei diesen hohen temperaturen grad über die mittagzeit ,es es mir zuheftig,da bevorzuge ich lieber das kühle nass.


----------



## DI EM OH (16. Juli 2010)

jo hab samstag ma n kleine runde gedreht
8 Stunden 7 Liter, nicht einmal pinkeln gewesen


----------



## DI EM OH (16. Juli 2010)

will morgen mit meiner frau in den Harz,
meint ihr da kann man nach dem Regen schon wieder fahren oder is noch zu nass?
Magdeburger und Märchenweg


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2010)

Heute war es trocken und die Nacht soll es auch trocken bleiben,von daher sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## DI EM OH (18. Juli 2010)

Hat einer Bock bei dem Wetter mit mir in den Harz zu fahren?
Wäre ab 12:00 Einsatzbereit, kann aber leider nur (m)ein Bike in meinem Auto transportieren. Am besten über Handy texten oder ins Forum. Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy100 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin der easy und fahre schon gefühlte 100 Jahre durch die Forst.
Ich bin auf euch aufmerksam geworden da ich Matze auf der Plesse angetroffen habe. Er gebiket, ich malocht.
Wäre klasse wenn man mal irgendwann eine Runde zusammen drehen könnte.
Jetzt hab ich zum Foreneinstieg auch gleich noch eine Bitte.
Hat jemand von euch eine Alpina Brille gefunden?
Mich hat es am 8.7. so doll geschmissen dass ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe. In dem Moment habe ich nicht wirklich mehr an die Brille gedacht. Erst zu Haus. Gefahren bin ich vom Waldparkplatz (unterhalb Wieterturm) Richtung Steinbruch, also Waldautobahn. 
Falls jemand die Brille gefunden hat...
Ansonsten habe ich günstig Wechselgläser in orange und grau für eine Alpine Tri-Guard 40 abzugeben. 

Grüße
easy


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2010)

Moin und Willkommen bei uns, sei froh das Du "nur" ne Brille verlohren hast, Matze hat ne Brille und nen Navi zusammen verlohren, gefunden habe ich nix da ich schon lange nicht mehr im Wieter unterwegs war...immer mal öfters hier reinschauen - gemeinsame Touren werden hier immer ausgeschrieben.

Bis demnächst


----------



## DragonSlider (29. Juli 2010)

Alle eingeschlafen hier?


----------



## akastylez (29. Juli 2010)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt....hier die Videos aus dem Harz der letzten Woche

http://video.mpora.de/watch/mqZTX2rk9/

http://video.mpora.de/watch/XFeaAlyQp/


am WE solls schön werden


----------



## MatzeR. (30. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder schöne Videos!!! 
Und ne coole Strecke wo ihr da lang seit!!!

Jetzt bin ich wieder richtig heiß geworden aber leider liege ich mit Grippe im Bett :-(

Gruß

Matze


----------



## akastylez (30. Juli 2010)

Kacke!Schon wieder?Gute Besserung alder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (1. August 2010)

dicke filme digga


----------



## flyingscot (1. August 2010)

Beim Radauwasserfall kurz nach der Aussichtsplattform links gibts aber noch ne schöne S3-Stelle... ihr seit im Video gradeaus/rechts gefahren.


----------



## akastylez (2. August 2010)

Echt? Nicht drauf geachtet...steil?


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2010)

Eher etwas eckig...


----------



## akastylez (2. August 2010)

Müssen wir mal die Augen offenhalten....müssen mal wieder alle zusammen fahren, die beiden Fahrten in den Harz sind ziemlich spontan entstanden, darum standen Sie hier auch nicht im Forum. Warst Du mal wieder auf Tour?


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2010)

Ja, u.A.  Torfhaus - Eckernstausee - Ecker - Radauwasserfall - Jägersteig - Torfhaus.


----------



## akastylez (2. August 2010)

Biste mal den Kaiserweg gefahren?Der 2. Teil soll wohl auch ganz lustig sein.


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2010)

Die interessanten Teile schon, der Kaiserweg ist ja ein ziemlich langer Fernwanderweg...


----------



## akastylez (2. August 2010)

Ja  die interessanten Teile meinte ich...muss mir mal so ne Harzkarte besorgen,auf meinen Topografischen Karten sind leider diese ganzen Wege nicht benannt


----------



## akastylez (4. August 2010)

Wer kommt denn mit hier hin http://web6.k10794102.netdepot.info/deutsch/start/index.html ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigra (4. August 2010)

Na Basti, läuft alles rund ????
Ne da kann ich leider nicht mit , muß Arbeiten !!!

Gruß
Dirk
_____________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (4. August 2010)

Am start zu 90%!


----------



## akastylez (4. August 2010)

Hey Dirk, lange nicht mehr gelesen! Was macht die Kunst? Coole Sache Matze!


----------



## nigra (4. August 2010)

Alles im grünen bereich. Mußte meinen RP23 einschicken, dadurch leider 3 Wochen Pause !!
Habe aber mit meinem Tourenrad eine Wesertour gemacht ( 170 Km ) . Mal was anderes !
Gestern kam mein Dämpfer entlich wieder !! Bin also Startklar !!

Gruß
Dirk 
___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (5. August 2010)

3 Wochen?Man hat hier mindestens 3 Monate nix von Dir gehört...


----------



## DragonSlider (5. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn mit hier hin http://web6.k10794102.netdepot.info/deutsch/start/index.html ?


Ich bin raus! Sind da im Ruhrpott bei Freunden...


----------



## DragonSlider (5. August 2010)

nigra schrieb:


> Alles im grünen bereich. Mußte meinen RP23 einschicken, dadurch leider 3 Wochen Pause !!
> Habe aber mit meinem Tourenrad eine Wesertour gemacht ( 170 Km ) . Mal was anderes !
> Gestern kam mein Dämpfer entlich wieder !! Bin also Startklar !!
> 
> ...


Na dann kannste ja wieder Gas geben...


----------



## Julia_S (5. August 2010)

Hey Basti! 
Ich bin natürlich auch mit am Start an dem We (zu 90%)!
Wär echt cool wenn das klappt...

LG


----------



## akastylez (5. August 2010)

Cewl!Hauptsache dat Wetter spielt mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DI EM OH (6. August 2010)

Ich bin nicht dabei. aber gut, dass du die video drin hast...
wenigstens etwas woran man sich bei dem wetter hoch ziehen kann


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

Hier gießt es auch wie aus Eimern...morgen soll es ja mal wieder gut werden.


----------



## akastylez (10. August 2010)

Der macht euch alle platt http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html


----------



## MatzeR. (10. August 2010)

Die kleine *******r ist der Hammer!!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (12. August 2010)

Verdammtes kack Wetter!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (12. August 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Verdammtes kack Wetter!!!!


Du sagst es *g*!
Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. August 2010)

Kann man nix machen...


----------



## akastylez (16. August 2010)

Wer kommt denn mit hier hin http://www.eurobike-show.de ?


----------



## DragonSlider (24. August 2010)

Alle eeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggeeeeeeeeeesssssssssccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## akastylez (24. August 2010)

Anscheinend schon....


----------



## nigra (24. August 2010)

Hallo ,
Ne ich bin noch Wach 

Gruß
Dirk

___________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slaika (25. August 2010)

ich bin auch wach, hab aber gerade kein Bike


----------



## akastylez (1. September 2010)

Lüg doch nicht


----------



## Slaika (1. September 2010)

Von deinem neuen Bike erzählst du ja auch keinem was


----------



## akastylez (1. September 2010)

Neeeee, psssssst! Das sollte doch ne überraschung werden!


----------



## DragonSlider (2. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Lüg doch nicht


Coole Sache! Nen FUJI Highend Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De-Ouh (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab Samstag für eine knappe Woche in der Nähe von Adelebsen und habe mein HT dabei. Kennt zufällig jemand in der Gegend schöne Trails oder Strecken. Mit dem Rennrad war ich da schon einige Male unterwegs, mit dem MTB allerdings noch gar nicht.

Würde mich über Tipps freuen.

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## ralf_g (10. September 2010)

Hallo Denis-Oliver,

um Adelebsen kenne ich keine Wege! Aber von Hardegsen aus gibt es einen schönen Mtb-Rundkurs...führt über den Weper-Kamm in Richtung Fredelsloh und zurück. Der Weg ist mit kl. Mtb Schildern makiert.
Oder du kommst zu uns nach Northeim rüber, wir haben jedemenge Wege 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

@ralf_g

der komplette wepertrail ist aber nicht ausgeschildert


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

@Denis-Oliver

Wenn ich mein MTB übers WE hätte,hätten wir mal ne Runde zusammen fahren können.
Der Wieter in Northeim ist Klasse,da gibt es schön Trails


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

@Denis-Oliver

gucke dir mal die Hometrail Videos an http://mpora.de/keuler/videos/
das ist der Wieter in Northeim


----------



## ralf_g (10. September 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @ralf_g
> 
> der komplette wepertrail ist aber nicht ausgeschildert



@Baxter 75

ich meine ja auch die ausgeschilderte Tour und nicht nur den Trail


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

das Teilstück was vom Steinbruch angeht,fehlt ja dann,was eigendlich mit das beste ist .Wenn man den Trail dann wieder Richtung Steinbruch fährt,geht es kurz vorm Zaun rechts runter sehr schmaler Single Trail mit extrem scharfen kurven ,das Stück kennen die wenigsten. 
Hätte ihm ja gerne die Runde mal gezeigt,aber mein Bike ist ab morgen richtung Gardersee unterwegs


----------



## Slaika (10. September 2010)

ralf_g schrieb:


> @Baxter 75
> 
> ich meine ja auch die ausgeschilderte Tour und nicht nur den Trail




aber das Beste an der Runde ist ja der Trail


----------



## Baxter75 (10. September 2010)

Slaika schrieb:


> aber das Beste an der Runde ist ja der Trail



die frau weiß was gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De-Ouh (10. September 2010)

Hallo, vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe  Ich werde mal versuchen zum Wieter zu kommen  Ich werde auf keinen Fall das letzte mal da gewesen sein, so dass ich bestimmt mal dazu komme mit euch zu fahren. 

Viele Grüße
Denis-Oliver


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Kannste gleich ne Heckenschere mitnehmen und freischneiden den Trail  das hier http://video.mpora.de/watch/9i3W8moJH/ ist das Video vom Wietertrail, wird alles zugewachsen sein im Moment. Wenn man nicht weiss wo der langgeht, ist es fast unmöglich den komplett zu finden, GPS Track habe ich leider net am Start.


----------



## De-Ouh (11. September 2010)

Klasse Video   

Zur Heckenschere....wenn Besuch kommt muss VORHER aufgeräumt werden (von euch) :duck:


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Jupp....ich habe letztes Jahr schon immer freigeschnitten, dieses Jahr kann es mal jemand anders machen...sind ja alle so faul hier


----------



## De-Ouh (11. September 2010)

Einfach mehr fahren..das "schleift" sich ab


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Na, dann komm mal rüber, dann fahren wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De-Ouh (11. September 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass ich es schon bei diesem Besuch schaffe. Ansonsten spätestens im Herbst/Winter........da muss ich dann auch nicht schnibbeln


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Sei beruhigt, es wird sich keiner erbarmen es zu machen - Du kannst dann voll loslegen.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

als gastfahrer kann man doch mal nen kleinen Arbeitseinsatz machen ,damit wir im Wieter mal wieder fahren können . Aber was das freischneiden angeht,sieht es mit dem Wepertrail nicht anders aus.


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Na, dann weisst Du ja was Du heute vor hast Sven *g*


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jupp....ich habe letztes Jahr schon immer freigeschnitten, dieses Jahr kann es mal jemand anders machen...sind ja alle so faul hier



wir sind doch eigendlich genug,mit mehreren macht es dann doch gleich mehr spaß  da die stelle mit dem quer liegendem Stamm eh noch geändert werden muss bzw sollte


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Na, dann weisst Du ja was Du heute vor hast Sven *g*



hab leider keine Heckenschere  ist ja wenn dann eh nur der hintereteil vom wieter


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wir sind doch eigendlich genug,mit mehreren macht es dann doch gleich mehr spaß  da die stelle mit dem quer liegendem Stamm eh noch geändert werden muss bzw sollte



Ja, besorg mal die Motorsäge - dann machen wir mal nen "Cleanday"



Baxter75 schrieb:


> hab leider keine Heckenschere



Die hätteste Du Dir gestern gleich ausleihen können wo Du schonmal bei mir warst, warum hast Du nur nix gesagt


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

war mir schon klar ,das du mir deine gerne geben würdest 
Kettensäge hätte meine Bruder und nen Freischneider haben wir ,würde dann aber ziemlich laut werden im Wald


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Egal...dafür ist dann alles frei.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

was dem Stamm angeht,müsste man nen schönen anlieger oder ne kleine Rampe bauen.für den Anlieger müssten wir ne Menge Erde bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Egal...dafür ist dann alles frei.



das auf jeden fall inkl ner Anzeige


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2010)

Muss man halt schnell sein


----------



## akastylez (19. September 2010)

Hammer Wetter....BIKEN! Wer ist am Start heute?


----------



## DragonSlider (19. September 2010)

Jo, mit dem Wetter haste recht! Da ich meine Federgabel eingeschickt habe, bin ich leider nicht mit am start
Ich habe das schöne Wetter heute morgen schon genutzt und habe mit dem RR ein wenig Feinstaub geschnüffelt

LG
Manuel

...bin mal gespannt, wann meine Gabel wieder da ist.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2010)

Rechne mal mit 4-6 Wochen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

so bin auch wieder im Lande,es war eine geile Woche in Torbole


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)




----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

uppppsssssssss,bisl groß wa


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2010)

irgend etwas haut hier aber nicht hin


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2010)

Wat machstn da?Wärest Du jetzt am Ballermann6 gewesen dann würde ich es ja verstehen *g*


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2010)

lade mal bitte das bild kleiner hoch


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

das nächste wird kleiner.Habe mir hier 363km und 8350hm erstrampelt.


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

http://imageshack.us

Abfahrt vom Tremalzo


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

Monte Baldo
http://img440.imageshack.us/i/p1020463k.jpg/


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

Monte Pasubio 2063 Höhe

Mehr Bilder demnächst in meiner Galerie


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2010)

Sauber! Und jetzt wieder mit Deinem Rocky fahren, das ist ja ne Umstellung *g*


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. September 2010)

ja,ist eine ganz schöne Umstellung


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2010)

Muss mal langsam was neues her  Kollege von mir verkauft sein swoop.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Muss mal langsam was neues her  Kollege von mir verkauft sein swoop.



es fehlt mir nur das nötige Kleingeld dafür
Liteville 301 MK8 könnte es werden

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (21. September 2010)

Glaube 1700e wollte er haben,ist aber bestimmmt noch verhandelbar...bei liteville bezahlst du ja für den Rahmen ja schon 2000e...und das sagt einer dem das Kleingeld fehlt...irgendwie unlogisch.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Glaube 1700e wollte er haben,ist aber bestimmmt noch verhandelbar...bei liteville bezahlst du ja für den Rahmen ja schon 2000e...und das sagt einer dem das Kleingeld fehlt...irgendwie unlogisch.




ja,ich weis was der Rahmen kostet.Das 2011 Cube Fritzz sieht auch gut aus und kostet auch nicht soviel.Ich meinte damit nur das mir zur Zeit das Kleingeld fehlt.


----------



## akastylez (21. September 2010)

Klar...aber teurer als 1700 VB ;-) wäre halt nen Schnapper gewesen.


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2010)

Also die bei Tox sind echt schnell, meine Gabel ist am Freitag dort angekommen und heute morgen hat Sie UPS wieder bei mir abgeliefert. Neue Gabelkrone, neue 2011er Talaseinheit, neuer Dichtungssatz neue Standrohre und neue Dustwiper! Und das alles auf Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (5. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Also die bei Tox sind echt schnell, meine Gabel ist am Freitag dort angekommen und heute morgen hat Sie UPS wieder bei mir abgeliefert. Neue Gabelkrone, neue 2011er Talaseinheit, neuer Dichtungssatz neue Standrohre und neue Dustwiper! Und das alles auf Garantie


Dafür haben andere nicht so ein GLÜCK wie Du bei mir wollen Sie für eine nicht einmal ein Jahr alte Gabel 114 Euro für nen Service haben! Gabel kommt nach einer "Funktionsprüfung" ohne etwas gemacht zu haben zurück. Das nenne ich mal Service *g*


----------



## MatzeR. (5. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Also die bei Tox sind echt schnell, meine Gabel ist am Freitag dort angekommen und heute morgen hat Sie UPS wieder bei mir abgeliefert. Neue Gabelkrone, neue 2011er Talaseinheit, neuer Dichtungssatz neue Standrohre und neue Dustwiper! Und das alles auf Garantie



So muss das sein!!!! und Danke fürs Daumen drücken! Hat geholfen!!SIEG!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
möchte morgen das schöne Wetter nutzen und ne runde Biken!
Nicht Wieter! Sondern mal was anderes, ich dachte so Ahlsburg, Ducksteinquelle...
Bis jezt fahre ich mit Dirk, wollen so gegen 13-13.30 Uhr los.
Wer Lust hat, meldet sich einfach!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53895.html

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die Runde ist schön (is ja auch von mir *g*) kann leider nicht dabei sein weil Muddern moin Geburtstag feiert - will aber morgens gegen 10:15 die Wieterrunde fahren.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wir müssen mal wieder in Harz fahren

http://www.raymond-faure.com/Brocken/Eckerlochstieg/eckerlochstieg.html
http://www.raymond-faure.com/Brocken/Eckerlochstieg/eckerlochstieg-1.html
http://www.raymond-faure.com/Brocken/Eckerlochstieg/eckerlochstieg-2.html
http://www.raymond-faure.com/Brocken/Eckerlochstieg/eckerlochstieg-3.html


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Steig ist am Wochenende ziemlich stark bewandert. Abgesehen davon ist der durchgängig S2-S3, gerade der obere Teil. Entfernt ähnlich zum Magdeburger Weg, nur breiter, etwas steiler und deutlich länger.

Allerdings wird seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum nicht mehr öffentlich über diese und ähnlich Trails geschrieben, lieber als PM. Das Befahren ist sowieso verboten und am Wochenende auch aufgrund der Wanderer nur schlecht möglich.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

OK...haben die da Schilder aufgestellt oder woher weiss man was man fahren darf/kann?


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2010)

Am Anfang steht glaube ich ein Schild, aber auch ohne diese sind die aufgrund des Nationalparks Hochharz verboten.


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Jo, alles was Spaß macht ist verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2010)

Das heißt aber nur, dass man es dann nicht an die große Glocke hängen sollte, also z.B. nicht öffentlich im Forum 

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, will ich wohl Sonntag wieder im Harz ne Tour fahren, natürlich nur auf erlaubten Wegen ...


----------



## akastylez (15. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich  ! Und ich würde sofort mitkommen, wenn ich nicht schon verplant wäre


----------



## DragonSlider (23. Oktober 2010)

Einen Guten Morgen,

wer hat Lust mit zu biken?
Möchte um 11:30 Uhr los!
Habe vor, ein wenig im Mandelbecker Gehölz zu fahren.

LG
Manuel


----------



## nigra (23. Oktober 2010)

Na kleiner ,

biste alleine unterwegs gewesen ???!!!

Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß
Dirk
______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!!!!!! 

( Und ist es besser mit GPS )


----------



## DragonSlider (10. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,
unser letztes gemeinsames biken ist ja schon einige Zeit her! Und das Wetter zur Zeit lässt auch nicht gerade hoffen
Wie ist es denn, wenn wir uns mal schön zum essen, trinken und schnacken irgendwo treffen...
ne kleine Biker Christmas Party!

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2010)

Wäre dabei  evtl. bei Dons Diner?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (12. November 2010)

hey hey,
don's diner hört sich sehr gut an!

schlag mal einer nen termin vor!

gruß


----------



## DragonSlider (12. November 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> hey hey,
> don's diner hört sich sehr gut an!
> 
> schlag mal einer nen termin vor!
> ...



Freitag, 26.11.2010 so gegen 19:30 Uhr...
mal als Vorschlag...


----------



## akastylez (12. November 2010)

Dann mach doch mal 

EDIT - Passt!


----------



## Torben80 (14. November 2010)

ach ihr zwei postet jetzt schon zeitgleich 

termin ist zwar noch nen bissl hin, spricht aber
bisher nix gegen!


----------



## akastylez (15. November 2010)

Wir können auch mal alle zusammen GoKart fahren gehen..


----------



## MatzeR. (15. November 2010)

Hey ho!

Beim Treffen im Dons Diner bin ich mit Julia am Start!!!!
Echt colle idee!

Dann können wir uns ja dort mal nen Termin ausgucken wann wir mal GoCart fahren gehen wenn interesse besteht!

Peace

Matze


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2010)

mit dem 26.11 wird es bei mir leider nix,ich habe nachtschicht


----------



## akastylez (15. November 2010)

Schade schade...aber beim GoKart biste bestimmt dabei


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2010)

kommt auf den tag drauf an. wo hattet ihr gedacht zu fahren?? in hildesheim ???


----------



## akastylez (15. November 2010)

Genau....entscheiden wir dann ja im Bikerstammtisch  kannst ja mal posten wann Du definitiv nicht arbeiten musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (15. November 2010)

Jut, dann nehmen wir mal den 26.11 als festen Termin!
Bin ja mal gespannt, wer alles aufschlägt 

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2010)

Ey Sven,

haste jetzt angefangen zu Singen?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjL9l7MaCY0"]YouTube        - Broken Comedy Offiziell - Rebecca feat. Justin - Die Antwort #2[/nomedia]


----------



## DragonSlider (21. November 2010)

.................


----------



## MatzeR. (24. November 2010)

--------------------STAMMTISCH------------------

Hey Leute,
am Freitag um 19:30 im Dons Diner Höckelheim!!!!

Hoffe ihr erscheint zahlreich!!!!

Bis denn

Matze Atze!


----------



## akastylez (24. November 2010)

Wir sind am Start!


----------



## DragonSlider (24. November 2010)

Auf jeden...
Muss man da einen Tisch bestellen?


----------



## akastylez (24. November 2010)

Ich mache das mal  besser isses!


----------



## nigra (24. November 2010)

Hey zusammen ,
ich kann leider nicht kommen. Bin schon auf einer anderen Feier !!!!

Gruß Dirk

______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!


----------



## Torben80 (24. November 2010)

Moin Ladys!

bin auch dabei!!!

bis dennsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (24. November 2010)

Jawoll! Tisch ist schon reserviert!


----------



## Baxter75 (25. November 2010)

ich hatte ja auch schon geschrieben,das ich raus bin,da ich nachtschicht habe.wäre gerne mit am start gewesen


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2010)

Ist richtig!Du solltest aber mal ein Datum posten an dem du definitiv nicht arbeiten musst - wegen des Gokart fahrens (siehe oben) hast Du aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2010)

oh sorry,hab ich jetzt ganz vergessen.muss auf jeden fall die nächsten 4 WE arbeiten


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2010)

LOS! Komm in Wallung! 19:30 bei Don's Diner!


----------



## akastylez (27. November 2010)

Der Termin für das GoKart fahren steht fest - Samstag der 05.02.2011! Ich denke mal es ist nicht zu kurzfristig, so dass Jeder planen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (27. November 2010)

Sehr schööööön!!!!!


----------



## akastylez (27. November 2010)

Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## Baxter75 (27. November 2010)

bin ich auch wieder raus ,ich hab leider son tollen job,wo ich auch am we los muss


----------



## akastylez (27. November 2010)

Ah....haste auch noch nen Nebenjob ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjL9l7MaCY0"]YouTube        - Broken Comedy Offiziell - Rebecca feat. Justin - Die Antwort #2[/nomedia]


----------



## Baxter75 (27. November 2010)

warum beziehst du es auf mich?


----------



## MatzeR. (5. Dezember 2010)

Let it Snow Let it Snow Let it Snow


----------



## akastylez (7. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> warum beziehst du es auf mich?



Weil Du irgendwie ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem hast


----------



## akastylez (11. Dezember 2010)

Vorschlag für den letzten Bikerstammtisch in diesem Jahr bei DonsDiner am18.12.10 um 20Uhr?


----------



## MatzeR. (11. Dezember 2010)

UFF jeden! Am start!


----------



## DragonSlider (11. Dezember 2010)

Dito! Bin auf jeden Fall am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freundchen (11. Dezember 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Dito! Bin auf jeden Fall am Start!



Jo, ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu!


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

...das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.


----------



## freundchen (12. Dezember 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> Jo, ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu!



********, grad von meiner Frau erfahren, dass wir am 18. aufm Geburtstag eingeladen sind. Können wirs vielleicht auf den Fr. Den 17. verlegen?


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist es relativ egal....aber ich glaube da kann der Ein oder Andere nicht...


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Dezember 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> ********, grad von meiner Frau erfahren, dass wir am 18. aufm Geburtstag eingeladen sind. Können wirs vielleicht auf den Fr. Den 17. verlegen?



Nichts gegen einzuwenden! Wäre auch am Freitag am Start!


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube die leichte Hure kann da nicht..


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Dezember 2010)

freundchen schrieb:


> ********, grad von meiner Frau erfahren, dass wir am 18. aufm Geburtstag eingeladen sind. Können wirs vielleicht auf den Fr. Den 17. verlegen?


Am Fr. Den 17. bin ich raus, da habe ich einen Termin, der schon seit längeren steht!
Entweder am 18., oder wir finden einen Termin zwischen Weihnachen und Silvester....


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

Bis zum 29. ist alles alles drin


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Bis zum 29. ist alles alles drin



Bei mir auch!mir ist es völlig egal!
Wie sieht es den mit dem 23 aus? Vor heilig Abend nochmal schön Weihnachtsfeier machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

Mir egal


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Dezember 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Bei mir auch!mir ist es völlig egal!
> Wie sieht es den mit dem 23 aus? Vor heilig Abend nochmal schön Weihnachtsfeier machen!


23. würde bei mir auch klappen...


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2010)

Dann liegts ja jetzt nur noch an der fetten Hure


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

am 18 bin auf nem geburtstag und am 23 habe ich nachtschicht


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dann liegts ja jetzt nur noch an der fetten Hure



Und an Torben den alten Gartenbesitzer


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> am 18 bin auf nem geburtstag und am 23 habe ich nachtschicht


Wann kannst du denn mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

haette ich besser in der schule aufgepasst,haette ich auch son tollen job wie ihr ihn habt,das we zb nicht los muss geburtstag von meiner nicht am 18 geht vor


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> haette ich besser in der schule aufgepasst,haette ich auch son tollen job wie ihr ihn habt,das we zb nicht los muss geburtstag von meiner nicht am 18 geht vor


So ein Quatsch! Sei froh, dass du nen Job hast! Bist nicht der einzigste, der am WE arbeiten mußt! Und wenn Dir der Geburtstag wichtig ist, geht der natürlich vor!!!
Passt schon irgendwann mal...

Lass die Sonne wieder scheinen kleines Regengesicht
Hau rin...


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> haette ich besser in der schule aufgepasst,haette ich auch son tollen job wie ihr ihn habt,das we zb nicht los muss geburtstag von meiner nicht am 18 geht vor



Armes Baxterchen


----------



## Torben80 (14. Dezember 2010)

ja wat denn nun ihr lappen...?

steht jetzt noch nen termin zur auswahl?
raffe nix!


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Dezember 2010)

Torben80 schrieb:


> ja wat denn nun ihr lappen...?
> 
> steht jetzt noch nen termin zur auswahl?
> raffe nix!


Jo! Hast recht!
Ich sach mal, lass es uns am Samstag, 18. machen...


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2010)

18? 23. steht doch jetzt!


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> 23. würde bei mir auch klappen...



Waste da voll ?


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> 18? 23. steht doch jetzt!


Stand noch nicht fest, dass es entgültig der 23. sein soll!!!


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2010)

Außer Baxter (der ja an keinem der Termine kann) haben doch alles zugesagt...(siehe oben)


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Dezember 2010)

OK! Dann der 23.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2010)

Jepp! Die Fette Hure kann glaube ich am 23. auch...


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann ist es bald keine Bikerstammtisch, sondern ein Stammtisch der Huren...
Die fette Hure, die schwere Hure, die leichte Hure,...


----------



## MatzeR. (15. Dezember 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Dann ist es bald keine Bikerstammtisch, sondern ein Stammtisch der Huren...
> Die fette Hure, die schwere Hure, die leichte Hure,...



Und die Rauchende Hure nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## MatzeR. (15. Dezember 2010)

Also meine Damen und Herren,

da hier ja manche es nicht raffen nochmals ganz deutlich:

-----------------------Weihnachtsfeier der Huren----------------------

am 23.12.2010 um 19:30 im DON`s Diner!!!!


----------



## akastylez (15. Dezember 2010)

...Tisch habe ich schon reserviert!


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Dezember 2010)

dann ma guten Hunger


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin an alle "Hurenstammtisch" Teilnehmer am 23. !
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir "Wichteln"...
Wer es nicht kennt...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wichteln
oder
http://www.wichteln.de/WichtelnVarianten.php

könnte Lustig werden!

Schönen vierten Advent!

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (20. Dezember 2010)

Lass mich kurz überlegen...................NEIN! Muss nicht sein...bin froh das diese Geschenke-Kauferei jetzt vorbei ist - habe nämlich heute das Letzte!


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn wir Schrottwichteln machen, brauchst nichts zu kaufen! Du hast mit Sicherheit irgendein Schrott zu Hause rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Dezember 2010)

*g* ja so viel das ich keinen Anderen brauche...


----------



## MatzeR. (21. Dezember 2010)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wenn wir Schrottwichteln machen, brauchst nichts zu kaufen! Du hast mit Sicherheit irgendein Schrott zu Hause rumliegen




Nein danke! Ich hasse Wichteln!


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja! Dann nicht....


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest und laßt euch reich beschenken


----------



## DragonSlider (24. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest und laßt euch reich beschenken


Dito!


----------



## akastylez (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (25. Dezember 2010)

jup, seh ich auch so!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Ostern ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (26. Dezember 2010)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern ;-)


...und dicke Eier


----------



## akastylez (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011!


----------



## DragonSlider (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch so!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (30. Dezember 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011!



Ich auch!!!

Peace


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich euch auch


----------



## chrisNOM (31. Dezember 2010)

Dito!


----------



## DragonSlider (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues @ all!


----------



## MatzeR. (1. Januar 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Frohes Neues @ all!



Auch so!
Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!!

Hoffentlich bekommen wir einen schönen Bike Sommer!

Peace

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Frohes Neues @ all!




dito


----------



## DragonSlider (5. Januar 2011)

....und nicht vergessen, Samstag 05.02.11 Kart fahren in Hildesheim!


----------



## akastylez (5. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden!


----------



## MatzeR. (6. Januar 2011)

Dann drehen wir den Swaaaag auuf!! YEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

Hey Ho liebe Bikers was sagt ihr dazu:

/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0369.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0370.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0371.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0372.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0373.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0374.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0375.JPG
/Users/matze123/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Wieter Enduro/IMG_0376.JPG


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

Na das hat ja toll funktioniert!

MOM!


----------



## akastylez (12. Januar 2011)

Is nicht so einfach wa *g*


----------



## Torben80 (12. Januar 2011)

sieh zu junge!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

so ein scheiß! warum dürfen die bilder nur je 60kb goß sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Januar 2011)

Wat?Schick mir die Teile per mail ick stell sie rein (muss ein dosen user einem mac user erstmal zeigen wie es geht  )


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

Klickt hier:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-2-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-3-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-1-jpg.html


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wat?Schick mir die Teile per mail ick stell sie rein (muss ein dosen user einem mac user erstmal zeigen wie es geht  )




)) das hat nichts mit dem Mac zu tun! ( ARSCH ) ;-)


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

weitere:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-4-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-5-jpg.html 

Das ist alles oben am Wieter! Da haben ein paar Leute sich was schönes ausgedacht!


----------



## akastylez (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn man es sich ganz umständlich macht...

leichter gehts so


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

Wie geht das?? das habe ich ja versucht! musst du mir morgen mal zeigen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Januar 2011)

Ich sach doch ..mac user


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Januar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Das ist alles oben am Wieter! Da haben ein paar Leute sich was schönes ausgedacht!


Na dann mal ein fettes DANKE an die Leute, die sich das ausgedacht haben!


----------



## akastylez (13. Januar 2011)

...Manuel..ich glaube Du warst mal dabei als wir die am Wieterturm getroffen haben, war nen Typ und ne Dame so ende 30...haben beide nen Kona Coilair gefahren - ich denke mal die waren das...


----------



## MatzeR. (13. Januar 2011)

Jetzt kann ich es auch


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Januar 2011)

dann wirds ja mal wieder zeit,das wir den wieter rocken


----------



## akastylez (14. Januar 2011)

Erstmal muss trocken werden....Temp. passt ja schonmal...


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Januar 2011)

na dann dauerts ja noch


----------



## akastylez (19. Januar 2011)

Hey Guys,
bitte mal ein kleines Feedback zum GoKart fahren!

Wer ist dabei am 05.02??


----------



## DragonSlider (19. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## akastylez (19. Januar 2011)

Dann sind wir schonmal zu fünft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (22. Januar 2011)

moin mädels!

bin beim kart fahren leider nicht dabei!

sagt mal, wo genau wurden die fotos vom wieter gemacht?

gruß und allen nen schönes WE!!!


----------



## akastylez (22. Januar 2011)

Geht mal suchen  kannst gleich weitermachen wo wir aufgehört haben  und vergiss die Motorsäge nicht!


----------



## DragonSlider (22. Januar 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> moin mädels!
> 
> bin beim kart fahren leider nicht dabei!
> 
> ...


Moin!
Da wo Du die Bierpulle mitgenommen hast


----------



## SchillDie (29. Januar 2011)

Das erbaute erweitert an sich den vorderen âabhÃ¼gelâ  Bereich recht gut, scheint aber noch nicht ganz fertig zu sein! Wurde hinten an dem "Wasserrad" auch weiter gebaut? Ich hoffe dass langfristig nicht alle pfade (trails) verbaut werden! Verbotsschilder wÃ¼rde sich dort nÃ¤mlich gar nicht gut machen,  man kennt doch die tollen Northeimer Wanderopas/omas! GroÃartige alternativen gibt es hier in der unmittelbaren NÃ¤he nÃ¤mlich nicht so viele.


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2011)

Am Wasserrad? Ach Du meinst den Downhill da? Ja...den sind wir heute gefahren...das da gebaut wurde habe ich aber nicht gesehen...war noch recht matschig da. Und Du bist wer?


----------



## SchillDie (29. Januar 2011)

Nur so eine Luftpumpe die auch mal den Wieter fährt! Dein neues Bike ist echt der Burner! Sieht sau gut aus! Wenn noch ein HS dran kämme! Aber auch so schon *NEID*!


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2011)

Danke!Wie Luftpumpe?Haste keinen Namen *g*?Die HS hatte ich schon,ist nicht so mein Ding,mir fehlt da das große Kettenblatt und außerdem ist sie mir zu schwer


----------



## akastylez (5. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht weiss er selber nicht wer er ist....


----------



## DragonSlider (5. Februar 2011)

@SchillDie...
Das ist ja mal wieder Kindergarten! Seinen Quark hier zuzugeben, dann beim Fragen wer man ist, mit so einer Antwort! *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (5. Februar 2011)

@Stylez dann ist er wenn die Pumpenhu...!


----------



## SchillDie (5. Februar 2011)

Ja ich bin schon so einer  Ich bin Chris, hatte schon mal PN Kontakt mit Stylez wegen dem Hartz! Habe euer Videos gesehen und musste verstellen, die will ich nicht aufhalten . Ich fahre nen Nerve AM, auch gerne mal im Wieter!


----------



## akastylez (6. Februar 2011)

Also wir sind bestimmt die letzten die nicht auf Jemanden warten...komm ruhig mal mit!Biste aus NOM?


----------



## MatzeR. (6. Februar 2011)

@SchillDie 
Mit kommen ist angesagt!!!! Umso mehr Leute umso mehr macht es doch Spaß!
Wir heißen jeden neuen in Gruppe Willkommen!


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2011)

Ey Sven

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Baxter-Bell-mir-das-Lied-vom/dp/B0015C9MEC"]Baxter-Bell mir das Lied vom Tod: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray[/ame]

Dein Vorbild?


----------



## Slaika (8. Februar 2011)

Wartenberg Jam

http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html

wer ist am Start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (8. Februar 2011)

Uff jeden bin ich dabei!!!!
Nur hoffentlich läuft mein Bike bis dahin endlich!

Peace


----------



## diggar (9. Februar 2011)

Werde die Tage mein neues und erstes Bike bestellen und bin dann auch mit von der Partie


----------



## DragonSlider (9. Februar 2011)

Slaika schrieb:


> Wartenberg Jam
> 
> http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html
> 
> wer ist am Start???


Ich leider nicht, ein anderer Termin steht schon länger fest!

Wer ist hier mit am Start???

http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/

LG
Manuel


----------



## DragonSlider (9. Februar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Nur hoffentlich läuft mein Bike bis dahin endlich!
> 
> Peace



Nach der langen Pause musste das biken erst wieder lernen 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DragonSlider (9. Februar 2011)

@ all...

wann wollen wir unseren nächsten Bikerstammtisch in Don's Diner machen?


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Februar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ey Sven
> 
> Baxter-Bell mir das Lied vom Tod: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Dein Vorbild?



genau,daher stammt der name . hab früher mal den film gesehen und der name is hängen geblieben ,allein deshalb schon ,weil es geniale hunde sind


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Februar 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @ all...
> 
> wann wollen wir unseren nächsten Bikerstammtisch in Don's Diner machen?


z. B. nächste Woche Freitag der 18.02.11


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem ERT und mein erster kleiner Sprung am Table im Wieter!
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter jetzt besser!
Das Bike gehört Julia da bei meinem leider noch die Laufräder fehlen!

Bikeeeeeeen!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGmDSCZqSJY"]YouTube        - ERT 9000[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

Slaika schrieb:


> Wartenberg Jam
> 
> http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html
> 
> wer ist am Start???



Bin dabei!



diggar schrieb:


> Werde die Tage mein neues und erstes Bike bestellen und bin dann auch mit von der Partie



Coole Sache - dann sieht man sich mal wieder!



DragonSlider schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, ein anderer Termin steht schon länger fest!
> 
> Wer ist hier mit am Start???
> 
> ...



Bin ich sowieso dabei 



DragonSlider schrieb:


> z. B. nächste Woche Freitag der 18.02.11



Würde uns passen!


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> z. B. nächste Woche Freitag der 18.02.11



Kann ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem ERT und mein erster kleiner Sprung am Table im Wieter!
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter jetzt besser!
> Das Bike gehört Julia da bei meinem leider noch die Laufräder fehlen!
> 
> ...



Nicht das es Übersehen wird ;-)


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

Wie? Kannst nicht? Wie siehts dann mit dem 19. aus? Leute, wenn Ihr nicht könnt macht doch selber mal Vorschläge - sind doch keine Hellseher.


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Februar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie? Kannst nicht? Wie siehts dann mit dem 19. aus? Leute, wenn Ihr nicht könnt macht doch selber mal Vorschläge - sind doch keine Hellseher.


am 19 bin ich raus...


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

Richtet sich hier alles nach uns oder was? ;-)

19. hört sich gut an!???


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

26.???


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Februar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> 26.???


würde gehen!


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

Würde bei mir auch gehen...


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Februar 2011)

Dann halten wir jetzt erstmal den 26.02 fest!!!

--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         
--------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------         

*26.02.2010 - IST EINGETRAGEN!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (10. Februar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Dann halten wir jetzt erstmal den 26.02 fest!!!
> 
> --------------Biker Stammtisch--------------------


OK! Ich trage es mir im Kalender ein!


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

*g* ich bin gespannt welche Ausrede Seven dieses mal wieder hat


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Februar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> *g* ich bin gespannt welche Ausrede Seven dieses mal wieder hat


gibt keine ausrede ,hab das we zwar fruehschicht,aber fuer knapp 2 std schaue ich mal vorbei
da ich ja sonntag im 4 uhr wieder raus muss


----------



## akastylez (11. Februar 2011)

Cool! Dann ist das ja Premiere  Ick freu mich! Wir machen ja auch nicht bis in die Puppen...


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Februar 2011)

so 19 uhr oder wann????


----------



## akastylez (11. Februar 2011)

Uhrzeit haben wir noch gar nicht richtig ausgemacht...aber wenn 19h für Dich OK ist können wir das gleich so festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. Februar 2011)

waere ne optimale zeit fuer mich.

wie bisten auf die baxter geschichte gekommen?


----------



## akastylez (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den Film bei Amazon gesehen und an Dich gedacht


----------



## Torben80 (11. Februar 2011)

tach die damen!

hier ist ja mal wieder richtig was los!
höchst anständig!

bin dann am 26. auch am start!

gruß!


----------



## akastylez (11. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache!


----------



## akastylez (22. Februar 2011)

Leute...ich wollte gerade bei DON nen Tisch für Samstag 19h reservieren....das wird nix...die haben ab 20h (bis 24h) geschlossene Gesellschaft...wie wäre es denn mit 17h (oder auch früher) ? Wir könnten dann bis 19:30h dort bleiben...


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Februar 2011)

habs dir ja schon gesagt,passt von der zeit her


----------



## MatzeR. (23. Februar 2011)

PASST!!!!! Bin am Start mit meiner Frau!


----------



## DragonSlider (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir passt es auch! Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## Torben80 (23. Februar 2011)

hey ihr hoschis!

bin auch dabei!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Februar 2011)

Bin auch mit dabei 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. Februar 2011)

Sauber Kai! Habe heute schon bei Dir angerufen  Deine Frau war dranne - Du warst gerade aufm Bock unterwegs...


----------



## nigra (26. Februar 2011)

Hey ,

der Biker - Stammtisch heute war echt super !!!

Nochmals schönes Wochenende für euch alle !!

Gruß
Dirk 
_______________________

Der Weg ist das Ziel !!!


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2011)

Fand ich auch  war lustig!


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. Februar 2011)

bin auch gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## MatzeR. (26. Februar 2011)

Juut war's!!!Jetzt kommen hoffentlich auch die Temperaturen zum Biken!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Februar 2011)

war ne schoene runde gestern .....


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Februar 2011)

moin,
wenn Ich das Weisse Zeug draussen schon wieder sehe,
könnt Ich :kotz: .

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (27. Februar 2011)

Zum kotzen!


----------



## DragonSlider (27. Februar 2011)

Jo! Ist ein Super Stammtisch gestern gewesen!
Bei dem weißen Zeug schließe ich mich an, auch wenn heute morgen in NOM nichts davon gewesen ist.
Schönen Sonntag euch allen noch!

LG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,
war aber doch unterwegs 196min,immer hoch und runter.
Wieder zu Hause Schnee wechso muss das sein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (27. Februar 2011)

Alter Feinstaubschlucker


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Februar 2011)

basti 

hier mal video 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW7vgNz4EkM"]YouTube        - CRAZY 90 KM/H DOWNHILL ON A MOUNTAINBIKE - HARZ BACON LENGEDE[/nomedia]


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Februar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Alter Feinstaubschlucker



nix Feinstaub,MTB war angesagt


----------



## Torben80 (27. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut Kai!

dann hatte der Biker-Stammtisch ja nen guten Einfluss auf dich


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. Februar 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Sehr gut Kai!
> 
> dann hatte der Biker-Stammtisch ja nen guten Einfluss auf dich




es lag nur dran weil die Strasse weiss war .War ganz gut mal wieder was anderes zufahren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## DragonSlider (1. März 2011)

@ all...

hat jemand Vorschläge für nen Bike für mein Sohnemann?
24 Zoll Rahmenhöhe max. 33

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (1. März 2011)

Der spielt doch jetzt nur noch Fußball


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Der spielt doch jetzt nur noch Fußball



Vielleicht hat der Papa ja eine Bekehrung durchgeführt


----------



## akastylez (1. März 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/349612/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354851/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/348745/cat/all


----------



## DragonSlider (1. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Der spielt doch jetzt nur noch Fußball


Biken will er aber auch! Wollte gestern mit mir fahren! Das sind wir dann auch!


----------



## akastylez (1. März 2011)

Müsste was dabei sein....reicht vollkommen...was neues wäre unnötig.


----------



## DragonSlider (1. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/348745/cat/all


...habe mal Kontakt aufgenommen! Mal schauen.


----------



## akastylez (1. März 2011)

Dafür hätte ich mich auch entschieden...die Federung an den Gurken kannste eh in die Tonne treten!


----------



## DragonSlider (1. März 2011)

Schade, schon wech... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. März 2011)

@Basti,
was meinst du dazu????
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2094


----------



## akastylez (1. März 2011)

Ja....schön zum vertriden für alles andere nen bissel überdimensioniert. Willste dir was neues kaufen?


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. März 2011)

@ Basti,
leider schon Ausverkauft mein Favorit

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2102

Ich muss doch aufrüsten,habe doch sonst gegen euch keine
Sonne,wenns Bergab geht

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (2. März 2011)

Dann tu dir den Gefallen und kauf dir kein Strive...bin das Teil gefahren,voll instabil in sich das Ding...hatte auch damit geliebäugelt nachdem ich es gefahren bin aber net mehr.


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dann tu dir den Gefallen und kauf dir kein Strive...bin das Teil gefahren,voll instabil in sich das Ding...hatte auch damit geliebäugelt nachdem ich es gefahren bin aber net mehr.



wo bist du es gefahren????
Ich kämpfe aber auch in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse


----------



## akastylez (2. März 2011)

Na in koblenz...kauf dir lieber das torque...irgendwo hört der leichtbau auch auf.


----------



## Torben80 (4. März 2011)

hey hey!

hat schon irgendwer was fürs WE geplant?
bikemäßig mein ich jetzt!

gruß


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

was haltet ihr von samstag ??????


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Geht....muss bis 18h dann aber in Göttingen sein....Wieter könnt ihr aber vergessen...ist so matschig wie nach 10 Tagen Regen....die ganze Feuchtigkeit kommt ausm Boden nach oben :-( sind heute Mandelbecker Forst gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

ich hätte so bis 14.30 uhr zeit


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Achso...naja...ne große Runde können wir dann aber nicht drehen...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

kann bis 16 uhr 
wo hast du gedacht zufahren ?????


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Nicht im Wieter  was ist mit dem Rest hier?


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

sind wieder in den winterschlaf gefallen 

was hälsten du von diesen felgen ????

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0115575.jpg


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Für was/wen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

für mein bike ,will mir breitere felgen holen


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

*g* was meinst Du warum die FR 2350 heißen...weil Sie für den Freerideeinsatz gedacht sind und 2350g wiegen...das ist bleischwer...du brauchst die DT SWISS EX 1750

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/EX-wheels/EX-1750.aspx


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

an die hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Gibts auch hier http://www.hibike.de/produkt/9152a1b462f68090125f3d664eb1f0a0/DT%20Swiss%20Enduro%20EX-1750.html

allerdings habe ich für meinen Satz 489 bezahlt...gibts da aber leider nicht mehr.


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Allerdings hat dein Fritzz hinten 145mm Nabenbreite...ich weiss nicht ob es die Felge in der einbaubreite gibt.


----------



## Torben80 (4. März 2011)

moin,

also ich würd am liebsten morgen vormittag ne runde drehen!

wo lang ist mir latte!

gruß


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Hier...in allen Ausführungen....für 550

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27163_EX-1750-Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

142 /12 ist bei mir die felge ,der rahmen ist 145


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

für mich kosten sie dort 629


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Naja...billiger als 699...die sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

hast du die lieferzeit gesehen ???? ca 20 tage oder mehr


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Naja....kannst ja auch wo anders bestellen und kein Geld sparen....die paar Tage kannste jetzt auch noch warten.


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dt-Swiss-Ex-1750...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415742db68


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. März 2011)

Tanja muss leider arbeiten.Somit kann ich keine Runde mit euch drehen.


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Schade! Du musst noch viel Geld verdienen! Das Bike was Du Dir kaufen willst ist ja nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Du musst viel Geld verdienen! Das Bike was Du Dir kaufen willst ist ja nicht gerade günstig.




Weil MANN nicht genung davon haben kann,werde ich gleich zur Nachtschicht fahren.


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Sven ist eingeschlafen?


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

die treiben ja jetzt schon den preis in die höhe


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2011)

nee, musste erst mal was essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (4. März 2011)

Warts ab...


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2011)

Ich schmeisse mal Abfahrt spätestens bei mir um 13h in den Raum...treffen zwischen 12 und 13h..


----------



## Baxter75 (5. März 2011)

wo solls hin gehen ?????


----------



## DragonSlider (5. März 2011)

Moin Mädels 
Bin leider nicht mit am Start
Sitze hier in Lutter bis einschließlich morgen fest!
Dreht ne schöne Runde und habt viel Spaß dabei...

LG


----------



## MatzeR. (5. März 2011)

Ich habe NIX Bike! NIX GUTA!!!!! Aber meine Frau fährt ja mit!

VIEL SPASS!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (5. März 2011)

dann wären es bis jetzt drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (6. März 2011)

Schaut mal rein,

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11877


----------



## DragonSlider (6. März 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Schaut mal rein,
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11877


Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Torben80 (8. März 2011)

Guten Abend die Damen!

War heut nen bissl im Wieter unterwegs und muß sagen das man da
schon wieder gut fahren kann! War nur noch an ganz wenigen Stellen Schlamm
den ich aber umfahren konnte!

Allerdings muß ich auch sagen dat die Beine noch längst nicht wieder fit sind
Die nächste Trainingsrunde ist deshalb für Freitag 14Uhr angesetzt!

Da ich leider nicht mit zum WartenbergJam kann wär ich Sa. und So.
auch für ne Runde zu haben!

Irgendwer dabei? Falls das Wetter es zulässt!

Gruß!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2011)

mit freitag muss ich mal sehen,sage dir dann noch bescheid


----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)

Guddddäääännn!!!! Ich war gestern Nachmittag ein bisschen im Wieter unterwegs und da habe ich ein paar Jugendliche mit Downhill Bikes getroffen! Die jungs geben zurzeit ganz gut Gas mit Trails und Tables bauen! Ist echt krass! Habe denen gesagt das die sich hier im Forum mal melden sollen!Hoffe die machen es auch dann könnte mann den Jungs auch mal mit anpacken und zusammen es krachen lassen!Hier mal ein Bilder:







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)

Wie ich es hasse!!!! Ich werde es Nie verstehen mit den Bildern! :-(


----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)




----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-6-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-7-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-8-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-9-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-a-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-b-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-c-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-d-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h2ec-e-jpg.html

Sorry aber dann müsst ihr halt den Link klicken! Ich kriege das nicht hin! ))


----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)

.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2011)

das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus,aber das mit dem brett gefaellt mir nicht,da es zu auffaellig ist fuer die fussgaenger und irgend wann wirts mecker geben. lieber schoen erde drauf und gut fest stampfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (9. März 2011)

Ja...und da jetzt der Moringer Förster für den Wieter zuständig ist und der keine Mountainbiker leiden kann, dauert es nicht mehr lange bis es Ärger gibt oder die ersten Drahtfallen gespannt werden.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2011)

wenn man einen erwischt,der solche drahtfallen spannt,der kann sich warm anziehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2011)

dann solte man die jungs mal drauf hin weissen,wenn etwas gebaut wird so natuerlich wie moeglich aussehen lassen


----------



## akastylez (9. März 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn man einen erwischt,der solche drahtfallen spannt,der kann sich warm anziehen.




Wenn...


----------



## MatzeR. (9. März 2011)

Wenn Hätte Aber.... malt doch nicht schon den Schwarzen Peter an die Wand! Ich finde es gut das die Jungs da was starten! Besser als wenn Sie vor der Glotze hängen würden... Und so lange man es nicht ausprobiert ob sich jemand dran stört wird man es nicht wissen! PEACE!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2011)

ihr seht es doch  an den aesten,die teilweise quer liegen,wenn solche leute das sehen,gibts irgend wann aerger.
matze mit vor der glotze haengen,hast du schon recht

im osteroeder raum,hatten sie solche drahtfallen schon mal gespannt


----------



## akastylez (9. März 2011)

Naja...hoffen wir mal dat es gut geht.


----------



## DragonSlider (10. März 2011)

Anfang der 90er hatten wir schon mal ein Fall, wo über den Weg Stacheldraht gespannt war!


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. März 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Anfang der 90er hatten wir schon mal ein Fall, wo über den Weg Stacheldraht gespannt war!




Und da hört der Spass auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2011)

@Torben80


wie sieht das wetter in nom aus,hier in hardegsen war es nass heut morgen


----------



## DragonSlider (11. März 2011)

Moin,
bin zwar nicht Torben 
hier in NOM ist es trocken! Wieter ist fahrbar!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2011)

man gut das du es dazu geschrieben hast,das du nicht torben bist .hätte ich sonst nicht gemerkt


----------



## Torben80 (11. März 2011)

na ja, hat die letzten beiden tage geregnet!
dimo hat für heut abgesagt!
ich bin noch am überlegen!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2011)

hatte dich so gegen eins angetextet,aber null reaktion drauf


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2011)

Moooin  hier hat es geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2011)

heut mittag wars ja noch trocken,da torben sich ja nicht gemeldet hatte,bin ich auch nicht los gefahren


----------



## Torben80 (11. März 2011)

sorry baxter,
war außer haus und hab die sms erst später gelesen!
aber hatte hier eh geregnet!
wird zeit das wieder die sonne raus kommt!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2011)

zu dem zeitpunkt,wo wir fahren wollten ,wars ja noch trocken


----------



## DragonSlider (11. März 2011)

...dreht morgen wer ne Runde?
außer dennen die hier "Wartenberg JAM" sind...

möchte evtl. ne kleine Runde drehen, aber alleine habe ich auch nicht immer Böcke...


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2011)

Was haste denn moin WICHTIGES zu tun dat Du net mitkommst?


----------



## DragonSlider (12. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was haste denn moin WICHTIGES zu tun dat Du net mitkommst?


Freunde von uns sind beide 40 Jahre geworden und feiern deshalb Ihren 80 B-Day! Der Termin steht schon seit Januar fest im Kalender!

Viel Spaß euch....

Grüße an Irina, Julia und Matze


----------



## akastylez (12. März 2011)

Achso  na dann feiert mal schön  grüße zurück!Wir fahren nen paar trails für dich mit!


----------



## DragonSlider (12. März 2011)

Jo! Lasst es Rocken!!!
Ich werde Richtung Hühnstollen fahren...


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2011)

Auf Sevens Wunsch mal das Video aus Wartenberg 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-wrqoD_ywQ"]YouTube        - Wartenberg JAM 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2011)

ich hätte doch auf mein schlaf verzichten sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. März 2011)

Moin zusammen...

Samstag Plesserunde...Start gegen 11h bei mir.

Grüße


----------



## Julia_S (22. März 2011)

Bin am Start!  mal sehen ob wir dieses WE unsere "Bestzeit" wenigstens ein bisschen unterbieten!?


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> Bin am Start!  mal sehen ob wir dieses WE unsere "Bestzeit" wenigstens ein bisschen unterbieten!?



das liegt ganz allein an euren beinen


----------



## DragonSlider (22. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> Bin am Start!  mal sehen ob wir dieses WE unsere "Bestzeit" wenigstens ein bisschen unterbieten!?


Was ist denn die "Bestzeit"?
Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, bin ich auch am Start...


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> Samstag Plesserunde...Start gegen 11h bei mir.
> 
> Grüße




Wie lange soll die Ausfahrt dauern ???
Müsste 15.45 wieder in Hattorf sein.Natürlich An & Abreise mit dem Rad

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2011)

Wird ne lockere Runde Kai  aber mit dem Rennrad könntest du es schaffen


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wird ne lockere Runde Kai  aber mit dem Rennrad könntest du es schaffen



Können wir den Start nicht auf 10.00 vorverlegen.
Dann hätte ich 1 Stunde mehr Spielraum.Würde dann so gegen 8.30
locker los radeln


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2011)

Kannst gerne den Vorschlag hier im Forum machen...mir ist es im grunde egal.


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2011)

mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
@all,

wäre es für euch ok,wenn wir uns schon um 10.00 bei Basti treffen
könnten.Wäre gerne mit am Start,es sei den ihr wollt nicht das ich euch ausbremse bei der Bestzeit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Julia_S (23. März 2011)

guten morgen zusammen!
also von mir aus ist 10 uhr start auch okay, muss halt meine termin ein bisschen anders organisieren!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen!
> also von mir aus ist 10 uhr start auch okay, muss halt meine termin ein bisschen anders organisieren!



Hallo,

willst du wieder von Wachenhausen losfahren ????
Würde dann rumkommen und wir könnten gemeinsam,locker nach NOM radeln.


----------



## MatzeR. (23. März 2011)

Von mir aus ist 10 Uhr auch ok! Freue mir


----------



## MatzeR. (23. März 2011)

P.S Es gint keine Bestzeit , ankommen ist das wichtigste!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> P.S Es gint keine Bestzeit , ankommen ist das wichtigste!




Soll ich euch abholen,oder geht mit dem Auto rüber????
Wenn mit dem Rad musst mir nur sagen wann ich da sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (23. März 2011)

ich denke wir werden mit dem Auto rüber fahren! Wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmals!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> ich denke wir werden mit dem Auto rüber fahren! Wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmals!



wäre nett wenn ihr euch opfern würdet,immer alleine ist auch Sch.....
Will ja auch kein Rennen mit euch fahren,schön locker,entspannt warm fahren.


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2011)

Wenn man der Vorhersage glauben darf, soll es ab Freitag Nach pissen und am Samstag ebenfalls den ganzen Tag durch..


----------



## Baxter75 (23. März 2011)

etwas schlechter hatten sie ja gesagt ,du musst ja gleich alles wieder kaputt machen 
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2011)

Nichts ist so hart wie die Warheit


----------



## DragonSlider (23. März 2011)

@Kai...
Dir zuliebe würde es auch bei mir um 10 Uhr klappen!!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. März 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @Kai...
> Dir zuliebe würde es auch bei mir um 10 Uhr klappen!!!



Danke


----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen....

Hat jemand etwas dagegen die Tour von Samstag auf Sonntag 10Uhr zu verlegen?

PEACE


----------



## Slaika (25. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen....
> 
> Hat jemand etwas dagegen die Tour von Samstag auf Sonntag 10Uhr zu verlegen?
> 
> PEACE



Wenn du einen guten Grund nennst, dann nicht


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen....
> 
> Hat jemand etwas dagegen die Tour von Samstag auf Sonntag 10Uhr zu verlegen?
> 
> PEACE


Habe nichts dagegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

hey schnuckis,

sonntag wär ich auch dabei! da soll das wetter auch viel besser werden!

gruß!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> hey schnuckis,
> 
> ...da soll das wetter auch viel besser werden!
> 
> gruß!


 du schön Wetter fahrer!


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

@slaika

ich wär dann dabei! das ist doch'n guter grund

fährt heute irgendwer?


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

werd nich frech manu!!!

gestern bike geputzt!


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2011)

Aktuell soll es doch moin gar nicht mehr regnen...mir solls aber wurst sein...


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> @slaika
> 
> 
> fährt heute irgendwer?


ich möchte demnächst los!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

@Torben
wann willste denn heute fahren? Können ja zusammen ne Runde drehen!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Aktuell soll es doch moin gar nicht mehr regnen...mir solls aber wurst sein...


...nur morgens soll es noch ein wenig regnen...


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

na sicha! wär 3 uhr ok für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> na sicha! wär 3 uhr ok für dich?


Gute Zeit! Wo treffen wir uns? Wie immer Brücke am Sportplatz?


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

geht klar macker! bis denn!


----------



## Julia_S (25. März 2011)

also ich wäre auch dafür sonntag zu fahren!
@ meine mackarine: dann ist heute fragolino angesagt! das ist doch ein guter grund oder?


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> ...nur morgens soll es noch ein wenig regnen...



Iwo...nix regnet.


----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Baxter und pitbull auch am Sonntag können! Dann ist die Sache Perfekt! Halten wir erstmal vorläufig fest das wir die Tour von Sa auf So verschoben haben! 10:00 abfahrt bei Basti! OKAY?


----------



## Baxter75 (25. März 2011)

sonntag geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

Alter Geil! Jetzt muss nur dein Bruder noch zu sagen und dann sind wir 8 Leute wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe! Das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

Schöne Session Eröffnungs Tour!


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. März 2011)

Hi,

ja keinen nassen A.... bekommen.Ich sage mal einfach ja,werde aber noch mal nachfragen.
Werde dann morgen eine kleine Runde Feinstaub schnüffeln,zum Warm werden.
Bin froh das ich alle auf 10.00 kriege,damit ich dabei bin und er verschiebt das ganze um 24 Stunden.
@Matze,
solls per Bike oder Auto nach Nom gehen????
Bike ist Gesünder,komme auch rum,müsst nicht alleine fahren,ok.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Schöne Session Eröffnungs Tour!



Die Session hat ab 01.01. schon begonnen


----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

Ja Super Kai! Perfekt! Dann sei bitte am Sonntag um 9:15 bei uns dann treten wir gemütlich rüber! SAUBER!!! FREUE MICH SCHOOOOON!


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

na das ist doch sehr geil!!! dat wird fein!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (25. März 2011)

Vergesst aber nicht, dass die Uhren in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag eine Stunde VOR gestellt werden!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (25. März 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Vergesst aber nicht, dass die Uhren in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag eine Stunde VOR gestellt werden!!!





Scherzkeks!


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2011)

Nene...kein scherz!


----------



## Baxter75 (25. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Scherzkeks!



nix scherzkeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (25. März 2011)

@all,

habe Grünes Licht


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2011)

Fein


----------



## Torben80 (25. März 2011)

ja, die sache mit dem uhr vorstellen!
net vergessen!


----------



## akastylez (25. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch dafür sonntag zu fahren!
> @ meine mackarine: dann ist heute fragolino angesagt! das ist doch ein guter grund oder?


auf jeden!!!! 
wo bleibste denn?


----------



## Torben80 (26. März 2011)

hey stylez,

wie lang is'n die tour ca.? und wie lang habt ihr das letzte mal gebraucht?


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2011)

45.7km und 5 stunden mit Pausen wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. März 2011)

da is 10 uhr schon ne gute zeit


----------



## Torben80 (26. März 2011)

jup, dank dir! wollt nur wissen ob ich ne capri-sonne und
ne milchschnitte einpacken muß

bis morgen!


----------



## akastylez (26. März 2011)

Ne,lass die Caprisonne lieber zuhause,das sind zu viele km für den Kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (26. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne,lass die Caprisonne lieber zuhause,das sind zu viele km für den Kleinen.






na gut, dann mach ich die trinkblase halt voll mit Weizen!


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2011)

...und nicht vergessen,Abfahrt ist in einer Stunde bei mir


----------



## Torben80 (27. März 2011)

Ich kann zugucken wie das Thermometer steigt

Herrlich


----------



## MatzeR. (27. März 2011)

Bikeeeeeennnn!!!!!!!! Peace!


----------



## MatzeR. (27. März 2011)

ABFAHRT! Bis gleich!


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2011)

Dreh den Zwerg auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2011)

So bin auch gut nach Hause gekommen(16.30 Uhr).
Der Wind meinte es mit mir gnädig,er kam nicht immer nur von vorne.
War eine schöne Runde.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MatzeR. (27. März 2011)

War eine richtig geile Runde! Hat richtig Spass gemacht mich euch! Hoffentlich bald wieder! Bis denn!

PEACE!


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2011)

Dito!Müssen wir öfters mal machen!


----------



## DragonSlider (27. März 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> War eine richtig geile Runde! Hat richtig Spass gemacht mich euch! Hoffentlich bald wieder! Bis denn!
> 
> PEACE!


Auf jeden!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2011)

war ne sehr schöne runde ,trotz starkem trainings rückstand


----------



## Torben80 (27. März 2011)

ja, war echt hammer! hat richtig gerockt!
hab noch 3 bierchen im garten getrunken, jetzt könnt ich schön
ins bett fallen!

bis bald mädels!


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> war ne sehr schöne runde ,trotz starkem trainings rückstand



Mit den Reifen hast du immer Trainingsrückstand  das ist ein Downhillreifen.

Sauber Torben!Essen gerade wat


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2011)

@ all,
wünsche ein erholsamen Sonntagabend.
Und eine Krampf freie Nacht.

Bis denne


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2011)

Euch auch


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2011)

Auf dem Weg nach Bilshausen




Kurz vor Wachenhausen




Eine Bunte Truppe am Ziel Plesseburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Hey Leute!

Wollt mal fragen wo man in der nähe von Echte gut Biken kann. Wollte demnächst dort mal eine Freundin besuchen, die dort wohnt. 

LG Trini


----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Wenn du so Waldwege fahren willst dann kannst du das oberhalb von Echte im Wald machen...wenn du es mehr Traillastig mit nen bißchen Action magst,dann kommst du um den Northeimer Wieter nicht herum...aber auch da muss man wissen wo man langfährt um Spaß zu haben denn viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Ja also ich würde die Trails dem " im Wald herumirren" vorziehen sind dir Trails denn schwer zu finden? Dann muss ich mal meine freundin fragen, wie gut sie sich dort auskennt.


----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Man muss wissen wo sie sind  ansonsten sucht man sich blöde...wir fahren an den Wochenenden öfters mal unsere "Wieterrunde" am besten du kommst mal mit uns mit,dann weißt du in etwa wo es lang geht...


----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg nach Bilshausen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kai unser rasender Reporter


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Kai unser rasender Reporter



für diese Kamera,sind die Bilder nicht schlecht geworden,finde ich.
Auf den beiden oberen hatte ich ja noch genügend Luft
Haste deine Bilder in der Gallerie??????

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Noch net...lade ich am we mal hoch


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

hmm, ok, werd mich dann noch mal melden, wenn ich weiß welches WE ich runter fahre.


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2011)

@ Basti,

wann habt ihr die Kaffee-Tour ungefähr geplant????
Damit ich einwenig Vorlauf habe und keine 
Terminüberschneidungen .

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Welche Tour meinst du denn jetzt genau?Nach Bad Lauterberg?


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Welche Tour meinst du denn jetzt genau?Nach Bad Lauterberg?



ja genau diese.Damit sich da nichts mit den RTF-Touren überschneidet.


----------



## akastylez (29. März 2011)

Hmmm....das ist eine gute Frage...liegt an den Mädels wann und ob die bereit sind die 90km zu fahren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hmmm....das ist eine gute Frage...liegt an den Mädels wann und ob die bereit sind die 90km zu fahren.



Vorschlag,ihr fahrt von Nom los,die Mädels könnten ja mit dem Auto nach Hattorf kommen und von dort aus starten.90 Km könnte Hart werden für sie.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2011)

Keine halben Sachen...ich glaube die müssen noch nen bißchen trainieren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Keine halben Sachen...ich glaube die müssen noch nen bißchen trainieren.


.

Dann plane diese Tour mal für den Sommer ein.Müsste dann klappen,
du darfst deine Damen auch nicht verheizen.In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.Würde euch vielleicht auch abholen aus Nom.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (30. März 2011)

Hey Leute! Ich bin heute Mittag im Wieter unterwegs! Wer Lust und Zeit hat dazu zu stoßen bitte melden! TEL : 0151 17262613

Bis denn

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Julia_S (30. März 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Dann plane diese Tour mal für den Sommer ein.Müsste dann klappen,
> du darfst deine Damen auch nicht verheizen.In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.Würde euch vielleicht auch abholen aus Nom.
> ...



genau, du darfst uns nicht verheizen! 
nene, das klappt schon noch vorm sommer sage ich jetzt einfach mal!... könnten ja auch an einem samstag losfahren damit wir sonntags pünktlich zur kaffee-zeit ankommen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> genau, du darfst uns nicht verheizen!
> nene, das klappt schon noch vorm sommer sage ich jetzt einfach mal!... könnten ja auch an einem samstag losfahren damit wir sonntags pünktlich zur kaffee-zeit ankommen!



Hi,

mit Übernachtung oder Durchfahren


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2011)

Julia_S schrieb:


> genau, du darfst uns nicht verheizen!



Verheizen  als wenn ich euch schonmal Richtig rangenommen hätte


----------



## Torben80 (31. März 2011)

moin moin!

samstag soll dat wetter sehr geil werden!
irgendwo den swag aufdrehen?

gruß


----------



## Torben80 (1. April 2011)

wie jetze?
morgen keiner biken?


----------



## DragonSlider (5. April 2011)

Moin Mädels...
Morgen wer Bock so gegen 15:45 Uhr auf ne Wieterrunde?


----------



## akastylez (5. April 2011)

Ich wäre dabei (wenn ich da wäre)


----------



## akastylez (6. April 2011)

Da mir zu Ohren gekommen ist ich ergreife nicht genung Initiative, schlage ich nun am Samstag Biken im Harz vor...Treffen wäre um 11 auf dem Parkplatz am Sonnenberg oder alternativ bei mir so daß wir um 10 abfahren können..


----------



## DragonSlider (6. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da mir zu Ohren gekommen ist ich ergreife nicht genung Initiative, schlage ich nun am Samstag Biken im Harz vor...Treffen wäre um 11 auf dem Parkplatz am Sonnenberg oder alternativ bei mir so daß wir um 10 abfahren können..


*g*!!! Wer erzählt denn so ein Quatsch???
Ich bin am Samstag raus, sind auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen und da werde ich mir mal so richtig den Bauch vollschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (6. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> *g*!!! Wer erzählt denn so ein Quatsch???
> Ich bin am Samstag raus, sind auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen und da werde ich mir mal so richtig den Bauch vollschlagen



Damit das Biken wieder einen Sinn hat wa


----------



## DragonSlider (6. April 2011)

Richtig! Die paar Gramm müssen dann doch wieder wech!


----------



## MatzeR. (7. April 2011)

Also Ick bin am Sa auch raus! :-(( ich werde wohl erst um 10 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## Torben80 (7. April 2011)

Moin!

bin leider auch net am start. bin das ganze WE in Bremen.

euch viel spaß!


----------



## Baxter75 (7. April 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Also Ick bin am Sa auch raus! :-(( ich werde wohl erst um 10 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein



passt doch mit 10 uhr


----------



## akastylez (8. April 2011)

Dann sind wir moin das dynamische Duo Sven  ich wollte heute auch ne kleine Runde drehen...ist wer am Start? Hatte an die Wieterrunde gedacht...


----------



## Baxter75 (10. April 2011)

war ne schöne runde gestern 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dcyxeypseunheppj


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2011)

Das war es  was fahren wir am we?


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt die Wieterrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (11. April 2011)

Viel Spaß und danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2011)

hab ich etwas verpasst ?????


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das war es  was fahren wir am we?



ich hab ab freitag ,das ganze we nachtschicht ,bin also raus


----------



## DragonSlider (11. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und danke für die Glückwünsche


Nichts zu danken!


----------



## akastylez (11. April 2011)

Grillparty folgt noch


----------



## Torben80 (14. April 2011)

moin moin,

wie schauts aus, sonntag vormittag biken?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (14. April 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wie schauts aus, sonntag vormittag biken?
> 
> gruß


Wenn der Start zwischen 10 halb 11 ist, dann ist ne Wieterrunde für mich drinn...


----------



## MatzeR. (15. April 2011)

Könnt ihr alle nur Vormittag? Würde gerne eine schöne Tour fahren! Z.B die vom letzten mal


----------



## Torben80 (15. April 2011)

also ich hätt auch gern wat längeres!
ihr Lappen


----------



## Baxter75 (16. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiBlQqgRrd0"]YouTube        - Downhill Harz GoPro[/nomedia]

das wäre doch auch etwas für uns oder ????


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2011)

Auf jeden ;-)


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2011)

Moin Plesserunde....Start bei mir gegen 10:30!


----------



## MatzeR. (16. April 2011)

Am Start! BIKEEEENN!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlider (16. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Moin Plesserunde....Start bei mir gegen 10:30!


Na dann viel Spaß bei der Plesserunde! Ich bin raus, habe schließlich noch Familie!


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2011)

Dann werfe ich mal Donnerstag in den Raum...Wieterrunde oder so.


----------



## Torben80 (18. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal Donnerstag in den Raum...Wieterrunde oder so.




...hört sich guuuuuuut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. April 2011)

Ich weiß halt nur noch net wann hier Do. Feierabend ist hier...hoffe aber das ich spätestens um 15h daheim bin.


----------



## Torben80 (18. April 2011)

also ich könnte eh erst ab halb vier!


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2011)

Dito...muss mich dann auch erstmal umziehen.


----------



## chrisNOM (18. April 2011)

ihr habt arbeitszeiten....


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2011)

Geil wa?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. April 2011)

mit donnerstag muss ich mal sehen ,da ich noch ein paar termine hab.... fürs we bin auf jeden fall raus,da ich spätschicht hab


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2011)

Cool! Komm an Land


----------



## MatzeR. (20. April 2011)

HEy ho....  ich denke wir sollten uns zu Ostern mal Dicke Eier verabreichen und Samstag eine schöne Tagestour machen...

Wer hat Zeit und Lust Samstag aufm Bock zu sitzen?


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2011)

Wäre dabei wenn ick im Lande bin...wo solls denn hingehen? Mit Moin weiss ich übrigens noch nicht 100 pro wann ich Feierabend habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. April 2011)

Ich bin leider raus da ich erst um 15h Feierabend habe :-(


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> HEy ho....  ich denke wir sollten uns zu Ostern mal Dicke Eier verabreichen und Samstag eine schöne Tagestour machen...




Strecke?


----------



## MatzeR. (21. April 2011)

Ich schlage mal die Runde vom letzten mal vor nur das wir dann noch weiter fahren bis zum Funkturm und dann den Trail den du Erkundschaftet hast.... und dann wieder heimwärts....

Wer ist dabei am Samstag um 9uhr start? 
Nach der Runde können wir ja noch geminsam irgendwo zum Eis essen einkehren... 

Bitte jetzt melden wer dabei ist... 

Gruß

Matze Atze


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2011)

Icke


----------



## DragonSlider (21. April 2011)

Ich bin raus!
Osterbesuch bei Schwiegereltern...

Viel Spaß, denen die fahren!


----------



## Torben80 (21. April 2011)

ich binb wohl leider auch raus!
evtl. würd ich mich vorher noch melden, glaub aber net!

euch viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (24. April 2011)

@all...
Frohe Ostern!
Hier meine kleine Tour "Rund um Lutter"...


----------



## DragonSlider (24. April 2011)

habe vor, diese Bikejahr den...
http://www.hexenstieg.de/index.html
zu fahren!
Wer Lust hat, dieses auch zu tun, bitte hier schreiben, damit wir ein gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt finden!

Ich habe gedacht, diesen an ein Wochenende zu machen, z. B. Samstag starten, in Thale übernachten und Sonntag wieder zurück...


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> habe vor, diese Bikejahr den...
> http://www.hexenstieg.de/index.html
> zu fahren!
> Wer Lust hat, dieses auch zu tun, bitte hier schreiben, damit wir ein gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt finden!
> ...



Hi,

macht Sinn das am WE zu machen.Wäre nicht abgeneigt.
Wie wärs ganz früh los und spät zurück.
Bin am 17./18.06.11 aufm Rennsteig unterwegs,wenn die Knochen mit spielen.Zur Zeit habe ich ganz schön Trainingsrückstand für das vorhaben an diesem WE.Es ist zum :kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## diggar (24. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> habe vor, diese Bikejahr den...
> http://www.hexenstieg.de/index.html
> zu fahren!
> Wer Lust hat, dieses auch zu tun, bitte hier schreiben, damit wir ein gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt finden!
> ...



Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt  Könnte das auch gleich mit einem Heimaturlaub in Osterode verbinden


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. April 2011)

Hi,
hilfe brauche Ersatz  mit den Maßen 165 x38mm.Wer kann mir helfen.
Achso Aufnahme muss oben und unten 22mm betragen.
Er musste heute eingeliefert werden,wegen komischen geräuschen

Gruß Kai


----------



## MatzeR. (27. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> habe vor, diese Bikejahr den...
> http://www.hexenstieg.de/index.html
> zu fahren!
> Wer Lust hat, dieses auch zu tun, bitte hier schreiben, damit wir ein gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt finden!
> ...




Sehr sehr gerne.... ich wäre dabei....


----------



## DragonSlider (27. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> habe vor, diese Bikejahr den...
> http://www.hexenstieg.de/index.html
> zu fahren!
> Wer Lust hat, dieses auch zu tun, bitte hier schreiben, damit wir ein gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt finden!
> ...



OK!
Dann werfe ich mal einen Termin in den Raum!
Der Mai geht bei mir garnicht!
Das erste Juni WE bin ich in Österreich, dat zweite WE im Juni ist Willingen angesagt!!!
Deshalb schlage ich mal zum planen den 18.-19.06.11 oder 25.-26.06.11 vor!


----------



## MatzeR. (28. April 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> OK!
> Dann werfe ich mal einen Termin in den Raum!
> Der Mai geht bei mir garnicht!
> Das erste Juni WE bin ich in Österreich, dat zweite WE im Juni ist Willingen angesagt!!!
> Deshalb schlage ich mal zum planen den 18.-19.06.11 oder 25.-26.06.11 vor!



Die Termine hören sich an sich nicht schlecht an, nur ich wäre für Ende Juli oder Anfang Mitte August...

Das ganze aus dem Grund damit ich noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe zu Trainieren weil das wird für mich kein Zuckerschlecken wird...


----------



## DragonSlider (28. April 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Die Termine hören sich an sich nicht schlecht an, nur ich wäre für Ende Juli oder Anfang Mitte August...
> 
> Das ganze aus dem Grund damit ich noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe zu Trainieren weil das wird für mich kein Zuckerschlecken wird...


Das ganze soll ja auch kein RENNEN sein!!! Ab und zu mal an Blümchen richen, und irgendwo mal nen Käffchen trinken...


----------



## DragonSlider (28. April 2011)

Fährt am Wochenende wer?
Ich wollte eigentlich ne Runde biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (28. April 2011)

das ist mir schon klar das es kein Rennen sein soll aber die Tour muss mann erstmal packen... für mich wird es nicht einfach....Vor allem weil mann ja zwischendurch auch mal tragen darf usw...

Ist dir das sonst zu spät mit dem Termin? 
Ich würde mal den 23. - 24.07 in den Raum werfen...

Ich wollte am Samstag Biken... Wieterrunde?


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. April 2011)

Tach,
mann sollte schon ein paar HM in den Beinen haben,sonst wird die Milch schnell sauer.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (28. April 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar das es kein Rennen sein soll aber die Tour muss mann erstmal packen... für mich wird es nicht einfach....Vor allem weil mann ja zwischendurch auch mal tragen darf usw...
> 
> Ist dir das sonst zu spät mit dem Termin?
> Ich würde mal den 23. - 24.07 in den Raum werfen...
> ...


Mit dem Zeitpunkt könnte ich auch planen!


----------



## Torben80 (29. April 2011)

moin mädels!

also beim hexenstieg wär ich auch dabei, wenn der termin passt!

und bei der wieterrunde am sa. auch! gibts schon ne uhrzeit?

gruß


----------



## DragonSlider (29. April 2011)

Wie sieht es bei denen, die morgen die Wieterrunde fahren wollen mit 13:30 Uhr aus? Start Brücke am Sportplatz...
Wie oft wollen wir die Runde fahren ein oder zwei mal!?


----------



## MatzeR. (29. April 2011)

Ich bin leider raus... :-((( muss leider kurzfristig arbeiten.. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hotrocker (29. April 2011)

@all...

Jetzt bin ich auch hier...

LG
Tjalf


----------



## Hotrocker (29. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen...
möchte morgen mit meinen Papa DragonSlider versuchen zur Plesse zu fahren. Sicherlich muss ich das letzte Stück zur Plesse etwas schieben und der Trail nach Maria Spring ist zur Zeit auch noch zu schwer für mich!
Den Rest dürfte ich aber mit einer Pause hier und da schaffen.

So gegen 10:30 Uhr würde ich gerne starten!
Wer ist mit am dabei?


----------



## MatzeR. (29. April 2011)

Hey Tjalf...
Willkommen bei MTB-NEWS..... 

Ich bin mir sicher das du es bis zur Plesse schaffst... wenn dein Papa das schafft dann du erst recht  

Ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein da ich arbeiten muss :-(! 
Wünsche dir morgen viel Spass!!!

Und grüß deinen Papa mal von mir!

PEACE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (29. April 2011)

moin mädels!

und willkommen hotrocker! schön das du auch hier bist bist!

also plesse ist mir morgen zu lang, wieter oder ähnliches wär ich dabei!

gruß


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2011)

Hi zusammen...Back in Germany  Gardasee ist genial...Finale Ligure ist nicht so der Bringer...ich will moin auf jeden ne Runde drehen.Das Bikefestival in Garda ist zwar kleiner als in Willingen, jedoch geordneter. Bin mal das Liteville 601 und das Alutech Fanes gefahren, das Fanes ließ sich super hendeln...das Liteville hat mich nicht so überzeugt zumal der Rahmen fast das doppelte kostet. Willkommen auch Tjalf  

Resümee:
Der nächste Bikeurlaub wird am Gardasee sein ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hi zusammen...Back in Germany  Gardasee ist genial...Finale Ligure ist nicht so der Bringer...ich will moin auf jeden ne Runde drehen.Das Bikefestival in Garda ist zwar kleiner als in Willingen, jedoch geordneter. Bin mal das Liteville 601 und das Alutech Fanes gefahren, das Fanes ließ sich super hendeln...das Liteville hat mich nicht so überzeugt zumal der Rahmen fast das doppelte kostet. Willkommen auch Tjalf
> 
> Resümee:
> Der nächste Bikeurlaub wird am Gardasee sein ;-)



Hi,

das habe ich mir nach dem Urlaub dort letztes Jahr auch gesagt,dort muss ich noch mal hin.Wie lange warst du unten???
Bilder gemacht ?????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2011)

wir waren in Torbole in diesem Hotel.
http://www.gardaworld.com/lago-di-garda/it/hotel/torbole-sul-garda/424/0/hotel-santa-lucia.aspx


----------



## DragonSlider (30. April 2011)

@ Hextenstiegteilnehmer...
evtl. sollten wir mal eine Tour von Osterode zum Brocken machen, dass ist der schwierigste Teil der Strecke, um zu schauen, wie lange wir dafür brauchen und was die Milch in den Muckies sagt, um zu entscheiden ob wir den Hexenstieg an einen Tag bewältigen können!
Es sind von Osterode zum Brocken ca. 42 km reiner Uphill (schwitz-keuch)!!!


----------



## MatzeR. (30. April 2011)

Das ist eine gute Idee manuel... Sehr gute sogar! Aber von mir aus bitte auch erst im juli!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2011)

Guten Abend Jungs,

schaut hier mal rein is vom Berti.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460433

Jungs denkt dran es wird kein Zuckerschlecken

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das habe ich mir nach dem Urlaub dort letztes Jahr auch gesagt,dort muss ich noch mal hin.Wie lange warst du unten???
> Bilder gemacht ?????
> ...



Am Gardasee waren wir drei Tage...in Finale Ligure unten 1 1/2 Tage...und Lugano 2 Tage - um Lugano gibts auch nette Trails - der 5er von Sasso Di Monte nach Daiso runter hat mir sehr gut gefallen...sehr steil und sehr technisch - da will ich auch jeden Fall auch nochmal hin. Ja, Bilder gibts auch  demnächst hier online.


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Jungs,
> 
> schaut hier mal rein is vom Berti.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460433
> ...



Und erst recht nicht im Juli....sollte man dann eher so im Herbst machen wenns wieder kühler wird.


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Und erst recht nicht im Juli....sollte man dann eher so im Herbst machen wenns wieder kühler wird.



es kommt drauf an wie der Sommer wird.Aber mann sollte für sowas schon
öfter Touren gefahren sein die so lang sind


----------



## akastylez (30. April 2011)

Gesamtstrecke: 202,5 km
  Höhenmeter (nach Luftdruck): 3712 hm
  Maximale Höhe: 1142m
  Fahrzeit: 13h + 4min
  Maximale Steigung: 27%
  Vmax: 59km/h
  V Durchschnitt: 16,4 km/h

Ja, das wird nicht einfach....die härteste die ich mal gemacht habe waren 76km und 2200Hm. Die würde ich jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr schaffen!


----------



## downhillmax (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Matthias, wir hatten uns bei Anjas Geburtstag gesprochen. Fahre wohl am Samstag früh zum Brocken. Start wohl von Schierke. Wenn du Lust hast melde dich. Uhrzeit ca. ab 07:00 Uhr.

055527585 M. Brams, der mit dem Cube The One.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Mai 2011)

downhillmax schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias, wir hatten uns bei Anjas Geburtstag gesprochen. Fahre wohl am Samstag früh zum Brocken. Start wohl von Schierke. Wenn du Lust hast melde dich. Uhrzeit ca. ab 07:00 Uhr.
> 
> 055527585 M. Brams, der mit dem Cube The One.



dann zieht euch warm an,wenn das wetter so bleibt,es liegt schnee auf dem brocken


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2011)

Faules Motorradpack! Wann Biken wir mal wieder?


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Faules Motorradpack! Wann Biken wir mal wieder?



bei mir erst wieder wenn der Rücken halbwegs wieder ausm 
A.... ist.Es ist zum :kotz:


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2011)

Ja,

ich meinte ja auch Deinen Bruder  gute Besserung nochmals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> ich meinte ja auch Deinen Bruder  gute Besserung nochmals...



das war mir schon klar,du wärst aber auch nicht abgeneigt gewesen eine Runde mit Motor zudrehen wenn er sich gemeldet hätte.


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2011)

Ah..das kann man dann machen wenns zum Biken zu heiß ist


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Faules Motorradpack! Wann Biken wir mal wieder?


Ich könnte Samstag erst so gegen 14 Uhr, da ist allerdings nichts großes drin...evtl. max. zwei mal Wieterrunde...


----------



## akastylez (6. Mai 2011)

Ich will heute die Wieterrunde fahren....Treffen 13.30 am ersten steilen Anstieg Nähe Williwiese...

Grüße


----------



## akastylez (6. Mai 2011)

Korrigiere...14h...oder 13.40 bei mir...


----------



## DragonSlider (6. Mai 2011)

Ich kann heute nicht!
Wie sieht es mit morgen ab 14 Uhr aus?


----------



## akastylez (6. Mai 2011)

Zu spät...wie siehts früher aus?


----------



## DragonSlider (6. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Zu spät...wie siehts früher aus?


früher geht bei mir nicht


----------



## akastylez (6. Mai 2011)

Schade..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (9. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Treffe mich morgen früh 10:30 Uhr mit Torben an der Brücke beim Sportplatz!
Wieterrunde!
Also wer auch Zeit hat, dann ist Start...


----------



## akastylez (9. Mai 2011)

Ich will am Samstag in Harz und am Freitag am späten Nachmittag die Wieterrunde fahren...


----------



## DragonSlider (9. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich will am Samstag in Harz und am Freitag am späten Nachmittag die Wieterrunde fahren...


Samstag Harz hört sich gut an! Wo? Soll noch einiges gesperrt sein...
Freitag Nachmittag kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ist aber gut zu wissen ;-)


----------



## akastylez (9. Mai 2011)

Aufm Magdeburger liegen wohl noch nen paar Bäume rum...sonst ist frei.


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Aufm Magdeburger liegen wohl noch nen paar Bäume rum...sonst ist frei.



Hallo,

der ist noch gesperrt.Schauste hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521710


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (9. Mai 2011)

Ne....Dimo war doch am Wochenende oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne....Dimo war doch am Wochenende oben.



http://www.bergleben.de/wandern/188...le-wand-bei-torfhaus-bis-juni-unbegehbar.html

Ich wird es nicht riskieren,wirft wieder nur Schatten auf die 
MTB-Fraktion.


----------



## akastylez (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt doch auch noch andere Wege da oben...


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe Heute meinen Dämpfer wieder bekommen.
Morgen gehts ans einbauen.Und Samstag gehts mit dem Element oder dem Fritzz zur HKB.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (12. Mai 2011)

Wäre ich dabei wenn du nicht gerade nen 40er Schnitt an den Tag legen willst..


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Mai 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe Heute meinen Dämpfer wieder bekommen.
> Morgen gehts ans einbauen.Und Samstag gehts mit dem Element oder dem Fritzz zur HKB.
> ...


Wann willste denn los?
Und wie von der HKB wieder zurück?


----------



## akastylez (12. Mai 2011)

Regen am We im Harz...dann werde ich wohl eher die Sollingrandrunde fahren...


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Regen am We im Harz...dann werde ich wohl eher die Sollingrandrunde fahren...


Das würde ich dann auch vorziehen!


----------



## akastylez (12. Mai 2011)

Oder zwei mal....sind dann 130km...je nachdem wie die Gegebenheiten sind.


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wäre ich dabei wenn du nicht gerade nen 40er Schnitt an den Tag legen willst..



,habe Trainingsrückstand, es wird gemütlich gefahren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wann willste denn los?
> Und wie von der HKB wieder zurück?



So zwischen 10.00 -10.30 Uhr.
Gegen Wasser von oben gibs Kleidung.
Habe geplant über Mühlenberg-Auerhuhngehege-Jagdthaus-HKB.
Zurück kommt drauf an wie die Beine sind,habe Freitag noch Nachtschicht.Macht ihr das wieder Wetter abhängig,wäre echt supi,wenns bei euch klappen würde.Wenn ihr  mit wollt Treffen um 10.00 bei mir.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (12. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Regen am We im Harz...


http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0004524&d=2&prev=7days

...danach soll es trocken von oben bleiben!
Abfahrt würde mir zwischen halb elf - elf besser passen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0004524&d=2&prev=7days
> 
> ...danach soll es trocken von oben bleiben!
> Abfahrt würde mir zwischen halb elf - elf besser passen!



Ich hatte ja geschrieben 10.30 Uhr ok.Aber dann Abfahrt bei mir.Da
ja am Samstag Trikotausgabe ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510973&page=3
Will ich nicht auf den letzten drücker hoch kommen,spätestens 12.30 oben.


----------



## DragonSlider (12. Mai 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja geschrieben 10.30 Uhr ok.Aber dann Abfahrt bei mir.Da
> ja am Samstag Trikotausgabe ist.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510973&page=3
> Will ich nicht auf den letzten drücker hoch kommen,spätestens 12.30 oben.


wie lange fährt man denn von Dir schön smooth hoch zur HKB?
Was für ne Trikotausgabe?


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> wie lange fährt man denn von Dir schön smooth hoch zur HKB?
> Was für ne Trikotausgabe?



ca.1.45 STD.Will ja bei dem Gruppen Foto nicht Schlapp aussehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510973&page=3
Hier Antwort 72,deshalb fahre ich dort hin.


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Freitag am späten Nachmittag die Wieterrunde fahren...


Definiere mal später Nachmittag 
Wann würdest Du losfahren wollen?


----------



## akastylez (13. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss noch noch net wann Schluss ist heute...17/18h evtl. losfahren.


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Mai 2011)

Ach ja! Du bist ja im Krieg


----------



## akastylez (13. Mai 2011)

Heute nicht mehr...die Banduren sind alle Tod


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch noch net wann Schluss ist heute...17/18h evtl. losfahren.


Das wird wohl leider zu spät für mich heute sein! Bin ab ca. 18:30 mit den Kids alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. Mai 2011)

Wenns früher wird lasse ich es Dich Wissen


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Mai 2011)

Fein!


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
wir waren auf der HKB bei besten Wetter zur Trikotausgabe.


----------



## akastylez (14. Mai 2011)

Sauber  hier ist es auch trocken geblieben.


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Mai 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wir waren auf der HKB bei besten Wetter zur Trikotausgabe.


Jo! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Blos man ist immer schneller unten als man hoch braucht...


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sauber  hier ist es auch trocken geblieben.



Hi,

für dich ware auch noch Platz auf der Bank gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (15. Mai 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für dich ware auch noch Platz auf der Bank gewesen.



Bist du das in der mitte mit dem Pirate Trikot?

Kamst mir letztens am Kiesee entgegen.. .


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Bist du das in der mitte mit dem Pirate Trikot?
> 
> Kamst mir letztens am Kiesee entgegen.. .



Hallo,
nee bin der Junge Mann links auf dem Bild.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (15. Mai 2011)

Hey....

Dimo rief heute Morgen um 8:30 an und schlug vor in den Harz zu fahren...Sonnenberg - Wolfswarte - Torfhaus - Brocken und dann den Märchenweg wieder runter zum Sonnenberg....hat richtig Spaß gemacht und nen paar geile neue Trails haben wir auch gefunden  wollen wir bald widerholen


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hey....
> 
> Dimo rief heute Morgen um 8:30 an und schlug vor in den Harz zu fahren...Sonnenberg - Wolfswarte - Torfhaus - Brocken und dann den Märchenweg wieder runter zum Sonnenberg....hat richtig Spaß gemacht und nen paar geile neue Trails haben wir auch gefunden  wollen wir bald widerholen



Na du,

wie lange wart ihr unterwegs???


----------



## akastylez (16. Mai 2011)

So gegen vier waren wir wieder am Auto....


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> So gegen vier waren wir wieder am Auto....



KM und HM ??????
Ist es auch was für mich


----------



## akastylez (16. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das es Spaß macht mit 100mm....ich hatte kein Navi dabei....ich denke mal so 35 - Max. 40km...


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2011)

Neulich im Wieter http://video.mpora.de/watch/fTDrBU5hw/hd/


----------



## julian616 (18. Mai 2011)

Jo ich stell mich mal vor,

bin Julian 20Jahre jung und komme aus Einbeck und war dort oft biken und kenne super Strecken in der Umgebung

Mittlweile habe ich mir in 4Jahren 4mal die Schulter ausgekugelt und hatte eine OP und beginne gerade wieder mit den Bike-Aufbau und freue mich riesig, mal wieder zu fahren.

Grüüße


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Julian,

was machst Du denn für Sachen?Kannst Dich uns gerne anschließen....freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Julian, auch ein Hallo von mir!
Wie Basti schon sagt, kannst Du uns gerne anschließen!
Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit du schon wieder bist und wann Du so Zeit hast. Fahre höchstwahrscheinlich Freitag Vormittag unsere "Wieterrunde"! Kannst Dich gerne anschließen.

LG
Manuel


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Neulich im Wieter http://video.mpora.de/watch/fTDrBU5hw/hd/




sehr fein das Video.
Ich habe zuwenig ............


Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Hi Julian, auch ein Hallo von mir!
> Wie Basti schon sagt, kannst Du uns gerne anschließen!
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit du schon wieder bist und wann Du so Zeit hast. Fahre höchstwahrscheinlich Freitag Vormittag unsere "Wieterrunde"! Kannst Dich gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...




Man was habt ihr alle für Arbeitszeiten.Der normale Mensch wie ich,
bin noch auf Arbeit:kotz::kotz::kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Julian,

wenns passt, bin ich auch mal mit den Jungs unterwegs.


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2011)

Bekommen wir alles hin


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2011)

julian616 schrieb:


> beginne gerade wieder mit den Bike-Aufbau



Was bauste Dir denn auf?


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> sehr fein das Video.
> Ich habe zuwenig ............
> 
> 
> Gruß Kai



Danke


----------



## MatzeR. (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Julian....

endlich junger Zuwachs.... ich muss ja immer mit den alten Säcken hier losfahren...die kommen ja schon kaum den Berg noch hoch ;-))))

Ne Spass bei Seite... 
Wir sind schon echt eine coole Truppe und freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht!


WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns...! 

was baust du dir den schönes?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> endlich junger Zuwachs.... ich muss ja immer mit den alten Säcken hier losfahren...die kommen ja schon kaum den Berg noch hoch ;-))))



Gelächter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (19. Mai 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Hallo Julian....
> 
> endlich junger Zuwachs.... ich muss ja immer mit den alten Säcken hier losfahren...die kommen ja schon kaum den Berg noch hoch ;-))))


----------



## Torben80 (19. Mai 2011)

schon klar matze- aka "schön gemütlich"!


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2011)

Ach hier....Sonntag Harz...zf


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Mai 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Hallo Julian....
> 
> endlich junger Zuwachs.... ich muss ja immer mit den alten Säcken hier losfahren...die kommen ja schon kaum den Berg noch hoch ;-))))
> 
> ...





Matze,Matze,Matze.Du bist schon lustig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ach hier....Sonntag Harz...zf



wäre schön wenn ich könnte,aber ihr fahrt ja wieder nur Strecken
100 ++++++..


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2011)

Wann kommt denn Dein Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn Dein Enduro?




Wenns Geld da ist.Und das dauer leider noch eine ganze weile.Bestellt ist alles schnell,aber es muss ja auch bezahlt werden ne.


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Mai 2011)

Mal ein Bild zum Warm werden
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/p4240076q.jpg/




Und so sah es bei uns vor ca.1 Stunde aus


----------



## julian616 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Danke für den netten Empfang 

Ich schließe mich euch gerne an, ich fuhr damals ein 2Danger HDS70.. Ist echt besser als sein Ruf muss ich sagen, und der Rahmen hält auch..Ist so ein Dual Slalom Ding mit dem ich eigentlich mehr Enduromäßig unterwegs war..

Die Rock Shox Pike ist da echt praktisch, allerdings geht das mit 9 Gängen nicht so ganz gut Berg auf 

Ich habe mich damals bei einem Bunnyhophochsprungcontest, bei dem ich gegen mich selbst angetreten bin, zerlegt 

Daraufhin war die Schulter halt so ausgeleiert, dass es jedes mal bei einer komischen Bewegung passierte, dass die Schulter draussen war.
Nun habe ich 2 sogenannte Knochenanker in der Schulter und die Kaspel wurde geschtrafft.

Nunja es ist soweit stabil, nur das Problem ist, dass ich den Arm nurnoch so 3/4 hoch bekomme. 
Aber ich komm klar damit.

Soviel zu meiner Person.. 

Es kann einige Zeit dauern, bis ich das Rad wieder aufgebaut habe. Die Gabel braucht einen Service, ich brauche neue Reifen, neue Bremsscheiben und neue Naben vorne und hinten und dann kanns losgehen.

Würde mich freuen euch dann anzuschließen

Freundliche Grüße Julian

P.S das wird der Hammer, nach 3,5 Jahren mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen, kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn Dein Enduro?



160 mm stehen im Keller


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2011)

Dann ab in Harz....


----------



## chrisNOM (19. Mai 2011)

Auf so eine Brockentour hätte ich auch mal lust, bin dafür leider nicht fit genug denke ich, aber es wird dran gearbeitet 

PS: fahrt ihr eure touren (wieter,harz) mit klickies?


----------



## akastylez (19. Mai 2011)

Kommt aufs Terrain an...ich fahr eigentlich alles mit Klick...hoffentlich lässt du dir nicht wieder irgendwas andrehen sondern fragst vorher wen der Ahnung hat.


----------



## chrisNOM (19. Mai 2011)

wieder??? letztes mal hab ich dich gefragt und darauf hin kein stereo genommen 

Jetzt kommt was mit mehr Federweg auch wenn der alte mehr als ausreichend war.


----------



## akastylez (20. Mai 2011)

*g* bist ja auch noch nix anderes wie Kiessee gefahren  habe dir ja damals schon gesagt kauf dir was mit mehr Federweg ;-) jetzt rennst du wieder los...


----------



## DragonSlider (20. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre auch alles mit Klickies! Komme damit super klar und bin bis jetzt auch in jeder Situation rausgekommen!

Allerdings sollte man nicht das Klicksystem vor einer Tour mit schwierigen Passagen ändern! Da hat es den einen von uns schon mal umgeworfen!

Klickies haben meiner Meinung nach Vor- und Nachteile!
Großer Vorteil, mehr Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal, vorallem in der Zugphase!
Ganz großer Nachteil, man versaut sich damit die Technik (mich eingeschlossen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch alles mit Klickies! Komme damit super klar und bin bis jetzt auch in jeder Situation rausgekommen!
> 
> Allerdings sollte man nicht das Klicksystem vor einer Tour mit schwierigen Passagen ändern! Da hat es den einen von uns schon mal umgeworfen!
> 
> ...




so sieht es aus


----------



## chrisNOM (20. Mai 2011)

ich fahre die klickies bisher auch nur, hab damit auch null probleme.m Hätte ja sein können das bei euren Trails ihr lieber mit den großen Bärentazen fahrt.
Basti ich war auch schon unzählige male aufen Wieter 

Leider hab ich nicht soviel Zeit wie ihr... 

Ich muss los rennen....mein Cube wurde mir vörmlich aus der Hand gerissen. Ich wollts eigtl nicht hergeben war zu 100% zufrieden, abgesehen vom XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## akastylez (20. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Basti ich war auch schon unzählige male aufen Wieter



Dann musst du mal mit uns fahren....der wieter ist ja groß...


----------



## julian616 (21. Mai 2011)

Wo ist der Wieter und was bietet er ?


----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2011)

Weiter oben ist nen Link zum Video....der Wieter ist in Northeim, er bietet mehr als so manch andere Gegend.

Edit:

Der link zum Wietervideo
video.mpora.de/watch/fTDrBU5hw/hd/


----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen Harz...treffen um 9Uhr bei mir oder 10h auf dem Parkplatz am Sonnenberg.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Morgen Harz...treffen um 9Uhr bei mir.



Werde in Gedanken bei euch sagen.Viel Spass allen die mit fahren.


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2011)

Danke Dir.....wir fahren ne Runde für Dich mit


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Danke Dir.....wir fahren ne Runde für Dich mit



Wäre mit am Start gewesen,wenn Tanja nicht mit Lea in Rüden beim
Fördertraining im Kunstradfahren ihren Sonntag verbringt.Bin jezt wieder mit 100 mm unterwegs,160 mm sind wech .


Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2011)

Was denn für 160mm eigentlich?


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was denn für 160mm eigentlich?



Der Fritzz war zu besuch.


----------



## akastylez (21. Mai 2011)

Achso


----------



## julian616 (22. Mai 2011)

Sehr geile Abfahrt da in dem Video, da werde ich mich im Sommer gerne mal anschließen


----------



## akastylez (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Video vom Wochenende ausm Harz http://video.mpora.de/watch/gHf3istvT/ viel Spaß beim schauen...

oder in HD http://video.mpora.de/watch/gHf3istvT/hd/


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Mai 2011)

schöne strecke dir ihr da gefahren seid ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2011)

Basti haste wieder fein gemacht.
Länge und HM der Tour ?????
@all,
wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus ???


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (24. Mai 2011)

Wieder wie beim letzten mal...so 40km und wenns hochkommt 700Hm...nix dolles, halt mehr technische Trails. Sonntag bin Ick auf ner Hochzeit, bin raus.


----------



## julian616 (25. Mai 2011)

Ob die Strecke da im Harz mitm Hardtail bock macht? =D
Sieht auf jeden Fall spaßig aus


----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2011)

Lass mich kurz überlegen....NEIN! Macht schon mit 100mm keinen Spaß!


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen....NEIN! Macht schon mit 100mm keinen Spaß!




Warum soll das kein Spass machen???? Nur weil man es nicht anders kennt,jeder muss seine Erfahrung selber machen.
Wenn man keine andere möglichkeit hat.Mann muss halt genauer hin schauen wo man lang fährt.Es geht alles,wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg.
Bin sowas auch schon gefahren und lebe auch noch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (26. Mai 2011)

Na, dann frag mal Torben unseren EX-HT Fahrer...is nur Schwachsinn Kohle für nen HT auszugeben wenn man sich nen Jahr später eh was anderes kauf weil man merkt das es na Katastrophe ist...man kann es doch gar nicht krachen lassen und die Bandscheiben danken es auch nicht gerade. 

HT macht nur Sinn wenn man a) Rennen fahren will oder b) nicht viel Geld ausgeben will. 

Wenn man aber von vornerein weiss was man mal fahren will und weiss wo der Schwerpunkt liegt, würde ich gleich zum AllMountain Plus oder Enduro tendieren - alles andere ist quatsch! Oder Kai - warum willst Du Dir denn nen 160mm Bike kaufen wenns mit Deinem so viel Spaß macht  ?


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. Mai 2011)

Werde mal ein 29er testen.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/p5260061.jpg/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## julian616 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch ein Scott Fully im Keller, allerdings ist die Gabel mist und es hat nur V-Brakes.

Das 2Danger habe ich mir damals gekauft, weil der Preis einfach der Hammer war für die Ausstattung, die das Ding hat. Pike Gabel, Truvativ Holzfeller Parts, Sun Doubletrack Felgen mit Maxxis Reifen und und und...

Wenn ich mal groß bin, kaufe ich mir einen Fullyrahmen, aber als Azubi gerade echt unmöglich.

Der Scott Rahmen sieht von der Form her so aus: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/6/0/7/_/large/CIMG1010.JPG und wiegt 13.50kg das Rad

Wünsche ein fettes Wochenende


----------



## akastylez (27. Mai 2011)

Jo...das ist noch ein Eingelenkter Hinterbau...mittlerweile sind wir beim Viergelenkten...ich würde mich nach etwas gebrauchtem umschauen, dann ist ein anständiges Fully gar nicht so teuer...


----------



## chrisNOM (28. Mai 2011)

Welche größe brauchst du Julian?

Hätte da noch ein fast neues 09er Specialized Pitch Comp größe M max 200-300km gelaufen fürn tausender. Das sollte 140mm Federweg haben glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2011)

Ausstattung wäre noch interessant...


----------



## MatzeR. (28. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

hat einer von euch swaaagern nächste Woche Lust ab 16:00 die Wieterrunde zu drehen?

Meldet euch mal.....

Gruß

Matze der langsame Atze


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch wäre ich am Start....


----------



## DragonSlider (28. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre ich am Start....


Bis jetzt bin ich Mittwoch auch dabei, der Start sollte allerdings nicht später als 16:00 Uhr sein, weil ich um halb sieben noch was vor habe!


----------



## julian616 (28. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Welche größe brauchst du Julian?
> 
> Hätte da noch ein fast neues 09er Specialized Pitch Comp größe M max 200-300km gelaufen fürn tausender. Das sollte 140mm Federweg haben glaube ich.




Ich bin 1.78m klein und habe Dackelbeine 

Dieses würde mir gefallen , guckst du hier


----------



## chrisNOM (28. Mai 2011)

ausstattung weiß ich nicht, ist nicht meins. Bilder verschick ich gern per email, weiß nur das es ne Scram X5 schaltung hat.
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110528/a8st3y78.jpg


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2011)

Das ist leider die niedrigste Ausstattungsvariante...700-800 maximal, dann muss aber schon alles 100% Ok sein.


----------



## chrisNOM (28. Mai 2011)

dafür wird er es sicher nicht weggeben, dafür war es zu teuer und zu selten benutzt.
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110528/cwjwdfgf.jpg

naja mir egal ich hab bald ein neues


----------



## akastylez (28. Mai 2011)

Aber jeden Tag steht ja ein dummer Mensch auf  was wirds bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (29. Mai 2011)

fängt mit s an und hört mir lide auf


----------



## akastylez (29. Mai 2011)

Jawoll...hoffe gleich das 160er.


----------



## chrisNOM (29. Mai 2011)

Nein das 140er, die 160 gehen mir zu sehr in Richtig Enduro. Das passt nicht ganz so zu meinem Einsatzzweck


----------



## akastylez (29. Mai 2011)

Was man hat das hat man...ich fahre nur noch Enduro...merke keinen Unterschied zum Allmountain.


----------



## MatzeR. (29. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich Mittwoch auch dabei, der Start sollte allerdings nicht später als 16:00 Uhr sein, weil ich um halb sieben noch was vor habe!



Hey Manuel,

ich habe um 16:00 Feierabend...

würde dann um 16.10 bei Basti sein zum Start...  okay????

PEACE


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Mai 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> *Was man hat das hat man.*..ich fahre nur noch Enduro...merke keinen Unterschied zum Allmountain.



so sieht es aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2011)

...außer natürlich das es aufgrund der 36er Gabel steifer ist und man mehr Federweg hat ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (30. Mai 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> Hey Manuel,
> 
> ich habe um 16:00 Feierabend...
> 
> ...


 Dann müssen wir halt die zehn Minuten auf dem Trail wieder rausholen! Ne! Zehn Minuten später is schon o.K., nur sollte es dann keine halbe Stunde werden...


----------



## DragonSlider (31. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen raus! Habe "Rücken" beim Bierkisten tragen verhoben!


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Mai 2011)

du willst ja nur nicht,weil sonst dein bike dreckig wird


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2011)

Sagt der der sich schon seit Monaten drückt *g*


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin raus da vor 15h wohl nicht Feierabend sein wird.


----------



## MatzeR. (1. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich bin auch für heute raus... :-(
Komme leider nicht pünklich aus der Firma raus!

Allen morgen einen schönen Vatertag!!! Und passt auf eure Hände auf ;-)

PEACE!


----------



## DI EM OH (6. Juni 2011)

SWAGGA 4 a ZILLION


----------



## akastylez (12. Juni 2011)

Ick will moin ne Runde Biken....noch wer bock?


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,
bin heute von einem 2 Tages Trip zurück, mir langt`s erstmal. 280KM und 2000HM .





Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Juni 2011)

Cool....wo warste denn?


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Juni 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Cool....wo warste denn?



11.06.11 Über Northeim-Richtung Einbeck-Bodenwerder-Hameln 
12.06.11 Hameln-Bodenwerder-Holzminden-Fredelsloh-Hollenstedt-
             Nom -Hattorf.
Auf die schnelle beschrieben.


----------



## akastylez (13. Juni 2011)

Also Rennrad...


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. Juni 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Also Rennrad...



nee MTB
11.06.  120KM
12.06.  146KM


----------



## akastylez (13. Juni 2011)

Da gehts in Harz heute...wer Bock hat kommt einfach nach.


----------



## chrisNOM (19. Juni 2011)

war montag auch in OHA hab mich dort aber etwas verirrt^^

Westerhöfer Wald-Eisdorf-Badenhausen-OHA-Förste-Nienstedt-Madelbecker Forst-Westerhof-Echte.

War ne scheiß tour, keine trails nur feldwege


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2011)

Da ist doch nix...musste halt höher..komm doch mal mit uns mit - wir beißen auch nicht.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> war montag auch in OHA hab mich dort aber etwas verirrt^^
> 
> Westerhöfer Wald-Eisdorf-Badenhausen-OHA-Förste-Nienstedt-Madelbecker Forst-Westerhof-Echte.
> 
> War ne scheiß tour, *keine trails nur feldwege*



das hätte man dir vorher auch sagen können ,
da musste schon zb bis hier http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl fahren und von dort deine touren starten


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2011)

Der fragt ja auch nichtmal...weil ist ja viel zu umständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Juni 2011)

Richtig geiles Bike-Wetter:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2011)

Fjeden!


----------



## eikee (27. Juni 2011)

moin. hat jemand bock ne runde zu biken? das wetter rockt ja. bin hier in Göttingen.


----------



## akastylez (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin nur am WE in der Gegend...


----------



## eikee (27. Juni 2011)

ok. schade. dann erkunde ich die gegend heut wohl mal allein =)


----------



## Slaika (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn los hier? 
tote Hose? 
alle eingeschloooofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeR. (3. August 2011)

Hey ho ihr lieben,

Wenn ihr im Wieter unterwegs seid... bitte Vorsicht!!!!
Ich musste einige Sachen aus dem Weg räumen... :-(

Ganz übel war es nach den Treppen zur Willi Wiese runter!!!!

Vorsicht ist geboten!

Bis denn

PEACE!!!


----------



## akastylez (3. August 2011)

Ja...das hatten wir neulich unten nach den Hügeln auch schon...Dicke Stämme im Weg.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2011)

oh die bike hasser sind wieder mal aktive,


----------



## akastylez (18. August 2011)

Wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt könnte man ja am Sonntag in Harz, Sollingrandrunde oder Wieterrunde fahren.

Pz


----------



## DragonSlider (18. August 2011)

Moin!
Da bin ich raus!
Hatte letzten Mittwoch CT Termin, wegen meinen Rückenschmerzen die nicht wech gehen wollen...
Diagnose: Bandscheibenwölbung 
Muss mir jetzt erstmal Sportgymnastik machen...
Weiß nicht, was der Rücken bei solch einer Tour macht 

Muss ich wohl auf einen schönen Herbst hoffen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. August 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Moin!
> Da bin ich raus!
> Hatte letzten Mittwoch CT Termin, wegen meinen Rückenschmerzen die nicht wech gehen wollen...
> Diagnose: Bandscheibenwölbung
> ...



Hallo,

dir mit Schmerzen antworten,bei mir ist es mal gut mal schlecht,nehme es so hin wie es ist zur Zeit

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (20. August 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dir mit Schmerzen antworten,bei mir ist es mal gut mal schlecht,nehme es so hin wie es ist zur Zeit
> 
> Gruß Kai


Moin Kai,
Naja! Schmerzen sind eigentlich nie richtig weg, mal sind sie schlimmer mal weniger. Heute morgen tut es mal wieder richtig weh...
Aber ich denke ne kleine Runde mit Frau und Kindern kann ich evtl. noch machen.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## superfly-styler (30. August 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da ist doch nix...musste halt höher..komm doch mal mit uns mit - wir beißen auch nicht.



Moin,wie ich höre, seit Ihr ab und zu auch mal Richtung Harz unterwegs.Vielleicht darf ich mich da mal bei euch anschließen.Bin frisch nach Katlenburg/Berka gezogen,komme aber aus der Harzgegend und kenne vielleicht den einen oder anderen Trail den Ihr noch nicht befahren habt.


----------



## akastylez (30. August 2011)

Jo...gerne! Warste schon hier im Wieter?


----------



## superfly-styler (31. August 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jo...gerne! Warste schon hier im Wieter?



Ja,war ich ab und zu auch schon,aber da gibts ja ziemlich viele Wege und wenn man sich da nicht wirklich gut auskennt, verpasst man wohl das beste. Wann fahrt Ihr denn mal wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. August 2011)

Ich würde am Sonntag mal fahren...bock?


----------



## DragonSlider (3. September 2011)

Wer hat Lust, heute so gegen 14 - 14:30 Uhr zu biken...?


----------



## MikeRuzz (3. September 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust, heute so gegen 14 - 14:30 Uhr zu biken...?



Nur, wenn es regnet...


----------



## chrisNOM (19. September 2011)

wer fährt denn in NOM ein schwarzes 2011er Slide (ausser mir)?  gesichtet am Sonntag Höhe kaufland


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2011)

Deine Mudder!


----------



## akastylez (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin Harz...wer bock hat meldet sich.


----------



## MatzeR. (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Garib,

hier bist du in jedem Fall richtig!  

Gruß

Matze


----------



## n8run (14. Oktober 2011)

moin matze & servus an alle northeimer  =)

war leider zeitlich ein wenig eingespannt & hatte noch keine zeit aber nun bin ich hier..


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, cool! Wie wäre es mit ner Vorstellung für Alle..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n8run (14. Oktober 2011)

Na klar, gute idee - also abgesehn vom Namen den Matze schon erwähnt hat bin ich seit neustem wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. 

Eigendlich habe ich nur einen Ausgleichssport gesucht zum Joggen, da 7 mal die Woche das ganze zu eintönig wird & ich sportlich in letzter Zeit wieder viel unterwegs bin - meißtens nunmal draußen. Da die Motorrad Saison nun ein Ende hat (ich seh von hier aus grad echt zuviel Laub) mussten es wieder zwei Räder werden und hab von Matze den Tipp zum Forum bekommen, da ich ehrlichgesagt das Thema Fahrrad in den letzten Jahren stäflichst vernachlässigt habe.

Nun suche ich Anschluss an eine engagierte Truppe, denen ein wenig Kälte nix ausmacht ;-)

Habe die letzten Tage mal versucht wieder den Sultmer zu entdecken, nur gabs da erstmal nicht allzuviel.. ich bin auf jeden Trail gespannt, den ihr mir zeigen könnt  =)


soviel erstmal zu mir - morgen zeit & lust auf ne Runde? Soll ja sonnig werden & Julia wollte mir ein wenig den Wieter zeigen..


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Lol...Name? Und der ist wie? Ja moin hatten wir vor ne 60km Runde zu fahren...normales Tempo...keine Treibjagdt. Wenn Du Lust hast sag bescheid. Ich bin übrigens der Basti.


----------



## n8run (14. Oktober 2011)

Servus Basti, ich bin der Garib ;-)

60km? Okay, klingt gut & ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich das überlebe aber hey, irgendwo muss ich mal anfangen.. ich muss nur heute noch irgendwie meine Schaltprobleme in den Griff bekommen.. ich bekomm meine DeoreXT einfach nicht präzise eingestellt & nu springts.. ich fahr gleich mal raus und probiere noch ein wenig rum, damit wären 60km auf jedenfall kein Spaß..


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Kommste rum...stelle ich dir ein.


----------



## n8run (14. Oktober 2011)

Das Angebot nehm ich gerne an! Ich schick dir gleich ne PM zu


----------



## freundchen (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin Morgen auch mit dabei. Bin um 12 Uhr bei Dir, Basti! Freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Jo...cool ;-) schön wirds!


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch mit am Start!
Habe ich richtig gelesen? Treffpunkt um 12 Uhr bei Basti?
@Basti hast vor die Sollingrandrunde zu fahren?

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Genau die ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (14. Oktober 2011)

Na dann auf ne schöne Tour!
Ick freu mir


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2011)

Cool das Du mal wieder mit am Start bist!!


----------



## DragonSlider (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin!
Schöne Tour gestern gewesen!
Top Wetter!!!
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich auf Grund meines Trainingsrückstandes (Bandscheibenvorwölbung) auch anschließend relativ ausgepowert gewesen bin. Aber auch ein gutes Gefühl!

@Timo, auch an Dich eine super Leistung!
@Garbi, für sonst nur laufen auch ne Super Leistung!
@ Basti, die schwere Hure hat es uns allen gezeigt

LG
Manuel


----------



## n8run (16. Oktober 2011)

War richtig klasse gestern! Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der Tour  ;-)















P.S.:
Sorry, das letzte Bild ist im "Action-Mode" geschossen worden ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Oktober 2011)

Und ich war nicht mit dabei.

Gruß an alle Kai


----------



## akastylez (16. Oktober 2011)

Coole Bilder...ja...müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen!!!


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte heute die Wieterrunde fahren, Jemand lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeRuzz (21. Oktober 2011)

Lust immer, nur die Zeit ist heute das Problem. 

Wenn mal wieder eine Solling- oder Harzrunde ansteht würde ich auch gern dabei sein. Wäre cool, wenn mich jemand anpingen könnte dann, da ich nicht jeden Tag hier lese.


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Klar....dann gib mal deine IP-Adresse ...und wie wäre es mal mit einer VORSTELLUNG (macht man so wenn man neu in eine Runde kommt  ) ?!


----------



## MikeRuzz (21. Oktober 2011)

127.0.0.1 

Vorstellung hmm...

Ex-Northeimer, in den 80ern BMXer, in den 90ern auf MTB umgestiegen. Dabei dann geblieben. Über den Winter laufe ich dann auch öfter mal. Allerdings nur Kurzstrecke. ;-)

Mit Manuel und Kai bin schonmal gefahren, die kennen mich schon. 

Den Rest dann mal auf einer Tour?


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Localhost  also gute Manieren haben Dir Deine Eltern anscheinend nicht beigebraucht. Normalerweise erzählt man mal son bissel was über sich..nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoss 

Wenn ich mir so durchlese was Du an Bikes fährst, wirst Du glaube ich mit uns im Harz keinen Spaß haben, wir hatten schonmal wen mit nem Hardtail mit, der ist danach kein Hardtail mehr gefahren


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ Basti,
was ist mit Morgen


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin wenn was größeres...heute nur Wieterrunde...ist aber noch nicht raus mit Moin...muss erstmal heimkommen und die Lage abchecken.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

hab mich für morgen mit dem Auto schon abgemeldet.


Gruß


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Ahjo...was schwebte dir so vor?


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ahjo...was schwebte dir so vor?




du bist doch der Tourguide,richte mich ganz nach euch.Du weis ja nicht so schweres und langes ,bin nicht ganz im Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Schwätzer...leichte Hure


----------



## MikeRuzz (21. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Localhost  also gute Manieren haben Dir Deine Eltern anscheinend nicht beigebraucht. Normalerweise erzählt man mal son bissel was über sich..nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoss
> 
> Wenn ich mir so durchlese was Du an Bikes fährst, wirst Du glaube ich mit uns im Harz keinen Spaß haben, wir hatten schonmal wen mit nem Hardtail mit, der ist danach kein Hardtail mehr gefahren



Werde mal die aktuellen Baumarktprospekte durchwühlen, die haben manchmal günstige Fullys im Angebot.


----------



## Torben80 (21. Oktober 2011)

moin mädels!

wann willst denn heut los basti?


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade angekommen....wann haste Zeit?


----------



## n8run (21. Oktober 2011)

verdammt.. seit ihr schon los? grad erst feierabend gemacht..


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n8run (21. Oktober 2011)

.. und ich fahre nu raus, ich brauch noch frischluft..


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Komm rum...dann komme ich noch ne Runde mit.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Oktober 2011)

basti,wenn morgen ne tour ansteht ,was meinst du wann es los gehen soll ???


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Denke mal so gegen 11 halb 12.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

wenns was werden sollte bin ich um kurz vor 11 bei dir.Wäre schön wenn es eine lustige Truppe morgen wird.

Gruß


----------



## DragonSlider (21. Oktober 2011)

Einen Juten Tag zusammen,
möchte morgen ja auch nen bisschen biken!
Harz ist morgen für mich allerdings ein wenig to much!
Hatte mir so max. 3 Std. hier in der Gegend vorgestellt...


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Einen Juten Tag zusammen,
> möchte morgen ja auch nen bisschen biken!
> Harz ist morgen für mich allerdings ein wenig to much!
> Hatte mir so max. 3 Std. hier in der Gegend vorgestellt...




nabend,deshalb würde ich ja auch zu euch rüber kommen 
Soll ja kein Rennen werden,eine lockere Runde

Gruß


----------



## n8run (21. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Komm rum...dann komme ich noch ne Runde mit.


damn.. da war ich schon draußen.. also der see ist ganz schön matschig


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

n8run schrieb:


> damn.. da war ich schon draußen.. also der see ist ganz schön matschig



Wir sind doch keine Schönwetterfahrer .
Bei meiner Runde vorhin,wars teilweise auch Matschig,aber das bringt halt die Jahres Zeit mit sich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## n8run (21. Oktober 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch keine Schönwetterfahrer .
> Bei meiner Runde vorhin,wars teilweise auch Matschig,aber das bringt halt die Jahres Zeit mit sich.
> 
> Gruß Kai


stimmt, nur blöd wenn man wie so'n matschiger höhlenmensch wieder auf zivilisation trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Wieter war trocken....können ja moin wietrrunde mit Variationen machen ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Oktober 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Junge...biste endlich mal wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Oktober 2011)

klar ,mal sehen ob ich im Wieter noch klar komme


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Mit Mudy Mary ;-) ?


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Oktober 2011)

nee ,mit fat albert


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Hehehehehe...!


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

um 11 bei dir ???


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

11 halb 12 so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> 11 halb 12 so..



Wer ist noch mit am Start


----------



## akastylez (21. Oktober 2011)

Kai, Manuel, Garib, Torben und vielleicht Timo.


----------



## n8run (22. Oktober 2011)

.. so, frühstücken & los gehts.. bis gleich jungs


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2011)

Schööön wars! Bis auf den kleinen Unfall :-(


----------



## n8run (23. Oktober 2011)

War wirklich ne' coole Strecke! Technisch noch nicht für mich gemacht aber hey, ich lerne dazu


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Oktober 2011)

lernen durch schmerz 
wie schauts aus bei dir ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n8run (23. Oktober 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> lernen durch schmerz
> wie schauts aus bei dir ????


och schmerzt nur noch beim atmen & solangsam sieht man die blauen stellen


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

Jute Besserung! So...wer fährt denn morgen die Wieterrunde mit???


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ihr war heut hier oben,bei bestem Bikewetter für diese Jahreszeit .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/207/pa270003s.jpg/



Gruß an alle die heut nicht los wahren 

Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Basti,
wir müssen mal alle in meinem Revier wildern.Von dort zur HP runter, echt Klasse 

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

......wenn die Aufstiege nicht immer über so ewig langweilige Forstautobahnen gehen würden


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> ......wenn die Aufstiege nicht immer über so ewig langweilige Forstautobahnen gehen würden



......ja,das ist halt leider so


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss am WE erstmal mein Bike demontieren...Rahmenbruch.


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich muss am WE erstmal mein Bike demontieren...Rahmenbruch.




wie haste das den geschafft ?????


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

Scheint nen Serienfehler zu sein...passiert jetzt bei allen Rahmen der Baureihe.


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Scheint nen Serienfehler zu sein...passiert jetzt bei allen Rahmen der Baureihe.



und jetzt einschicken ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

Jupp


----------



## akastylez (30. Oktober 2011)

Biiiiiikeeeen!!!


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2011)

Freitag Nachmittag Wieterrunde....wer ist am Start?!


----------



## Slaika (2. November 2011)

Ich sicher net ;-)


----------



## DragonSlider (2. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag Wieterrunde....wer ist am Start?!


Definiere mal Nachmittag...zwei halb drei ist OK!


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2011)

Jo


----------



## Baxter75 (2. November 2011)

wenn ich fit bin ,bin ich mit am start ,komme morgens erst aus der nachtschicht


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2011)

Cool


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. November 2011)

Ich bin raus,war mir beim letzten mal zu Anstrengend.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (2. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus,war mir beim letzten mal zu Anstrengend.
> 
> Gruß Kai


...du beliebst zu scherzen


----------



## akastylez (2. November 2011)

Keuler


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. November 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> ...du beliebst zu scherzen



Habe heut meine Runde schon gedreht.
Nach Bad Lauterberg aufn Hausberg und auf der anderen Seite runter,ab nach Scharzfeld die Burgruine und Einhornhöhle noch mitgenommen.
Über Herzberg (Ochsenberg) nach Hause.Zum Schluss wurde es schein ein kleiner Nightride draus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (2. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus,war mir beim letzten mal zu Anstrengend.
> 
> Gruß Kai


Heuchler


----------



## Baxter75 (2. November 2011)

von wegen,wie ne elfe is er den berg hoch


----------



## Torben80 (3. November 2011)

moin!

ich will morgen um halb 2 los, weil ich noch nen termin hab!
ist euch das zu früh?

und wie siehts sonntag aus?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (3. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich will morgen um halb 2 los, weil ich noch nen termin hab!
> ist euch das zu früh?
> ...


... halb zwei ist für mich wohl zu früh!
Sonntag bin ich raus...!


----------



## DragonSlider (3. November 2011)

Treffen morgen spätestens halb drei Brücke am Sportplatz...!?


----------



## akastylez (3. November 2011)

Mal schauen wann ich Zuhause bin moin...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

wenn ich nich noch ein pennen sollte,wäre ich 2 halb drei an der Brücke beim Sportplatz.. Sonntag bin ich auch raus


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2011)

Penn doch ne Runde und den Wecker stellste auf 13h...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

werd mich mal bis 12 aufs sofa legen ,da penne ich nicht so fest ;-)


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2011)

Schlowe jut


----------



## MikeRuzz (4. November 2011)

Ist noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2011)

Glaub mir, die Runde willst Du mit deinem Rennsemmel nicht fahren.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

wer ist noch alles mit am start ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (4. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wer ist noch alles mit am start ????


Ich
...also! Halb drei am Sportplatz!

@ Ruzz (Mike) klar kannste mit am Start sein!
Die Runde, die wir beide schon gefahren sind...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

ok bis halb drei.... jeder biker is willkommen in der runde


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

war mal wieder ne sehr schöne runde


----------



## DragonSlider (4. November 2011)

...seit Ihr ohne Überschlag durchgekommen...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2011)

aber sicher doch ,habs zum schluß noch mal richtig rocken lassen 
na mal sehen ,ob sich die crash kids hier anmelden


----------



## Christian97 (4. November 2011)

Natürlich melden sich die Crashkids hier an  War echt Bombe heute!
Grüße vom Trail!


----------



## akastylez (4. November 2011)

Yeeeah...da sind se ja. Welcher von beiden bist Du?


----------



## Torben80 (5. November 2011)

willkommen christian!

das nächste mal lassen wir es etwas langsamer angehen!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (5. November 2011)

Hallo,

beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder mit dabei .
@Basti Freitags ist es für mich immer schwierig 

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (5. November 2011)

Was ist mit Moin ihr Lappen?


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was ist mit Moin ihr Lappen?




Super vorschlag  .Bin beim 4.Landespokalfahren in OHA mit den Kindern.


Gruß Kai


----------



## MikeRuzz (5. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was ist mit Moin ihr Lappen?



Ich sach jetzt ma nix...


----------



## Miklo (6. November 2011)

Wunderbar das ich nach einigen Jahren auch mal auf diese Seite hier stoße und mal noch mehr leute aus Northeim und umgebung finde.


----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Super vorschlag  .Bin beim 4.Landespokalfahren in OHA mit den Kindern.
> 
> 
> Gruß Kai



Auch mal schön  ick glaube ick fahr Achtermann nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Miklo schrieb:


> Wunderbar das ich nach einigen Jahren auch mal auf diese Seite hier stoße und mal noch mehr leute aus Northeim und umgebung finde.



Willkommen bei uns...erzähl mal nen bissel wat über Dich.


----------



## Miklo (6. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Willkommen bei uns...erzähl mal nen bissel wat über Dich.


Früher meist auf meinem Bmx unterwegs gewesen seit ein paar Jahren bin  ich dann aufs Mtb (Fully) umgestiegen... Nun grade aktuell bin ich noch  auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail bin mir nur noch nicht wirklich  schlüssig geworden welches...


----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Ja, dann hast Du ja die Qual der Wahl  hast Du auch einen Namen? Alter? Bist Du direkt aus Nom?Was fährst Du so?


----------



## Miklo (6. November 2011)

Also ich heisse Marcel bin noch 20 Jahre jung wohne in Northeim und bin meist am Wieter, Kiessee oder ab und an Zwetschgenplantage unterwegs.


----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Achso...gehörst Du zu den Jungs die oben im Wieter die Tables etc. gebaut haben? Das Freddy ist ja nicht gerade nen Bike zum Fahren...mehr zum runterfahren.


----------



## Miklo (6. November 2011)

Ja das ist wohl wahr den Wieter hoch ist bissl stressig runter dafür umso schöner und daher suche ich grade halt auch ein eher leichtes Bike und nein die Tables hab ich nicht gebaut dachte von euch weiss da vielleicht jemand was da die teilweise sehr unstabil sind ;D


----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Unten die Dinger sind schon wieder ziemlich verfallen...oben ist noch nen guter, der macht richtig Laune, der oben ist aber schon so lange wie ich da fahre, keine Ahnung wer den gebaut hat.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. November 2011)

der obere is schon geil,das stimmt


----------



## Baxter75 (6. November 2011)

Miklo schrieb:


> Ja das ist wohl wahr den Wieter hoch ist bissl stressig runter dafür umso schöner und daher suche ich grade halt auch ein eher leichtes Bike und nein die Tables hab ich nicht gebaut dachte von euch weiss da vielleicht jemand was da die teilweise sehr unstabil sind ;D



wer runter spaß haben will,sollte sich hoch auch ein bisschen ( oder auch mehr ) anstrengen


----------



## akastylez (6. November 2011)

Kai...mit nem 17kg Bike und ner Downhillübersetzung kannste dich noch so sehr anstrengen...das wird nix.


Yeah...100 Seiten Die Northeimer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Servus. Hätt ich gewußt, dass es hier nen NOM Fred gibt, hätt ich mich schon früher angemeldet !!

Liebe Grüße Martin


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Gibts hier nen Nest *g* ? Wo kommen die denn alle her? Hi Martin...willkommen bei uns. Stell Dich doch mal vor und erzähl nen bissel was über Dich.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Mensch Basti. Dir brauch ich doch bestimmt nix mehr erzählen!!!! :-D

Aber für alle anderen:

Ich heiße Martin, bin 30 Jahre jung, und wohne in Hillerse.


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Ach Martin  klick. Ich dachte du kennst unseren Fred..gibt ja noch andere die Martin heissen. Was ist bei deinem Dämpfer rausgekommen?


----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Tox hat ihn für mich repariert und gepimpt. Nitroanteil erhöht. Kleinere Luftkammer damit er progressiver wird. Jetzt funzt er super bei 18,5 Bar.


----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Momentan baue ich gerade nen Bike für meine Frau auf. Das bringt mich echt an die Grenzen. im Rahmen verkegte Züge. So ein Rotz sag ich Dir. Bekommst den Zug nicht komplett mit Außenhülle verlegt. und jetzt staucht er sich ewig im Unterrohr.
Mal sehen wie ich das Problem löse.


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Ganz einfach...mitm draht.


----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Er ist schon komplett durch gezogen. Aber die Gegenspannung vom Umwerfer bzw Schaltwerk reicht nicht aus. Er Staucht sich im Unterrohr. am innenlager wo die Züge rauskommen ist kein Halter wo man wieder mit einer neue Außenhülle ansetzen kann. von daher zieht er mir die Außenhüllen ins Unterrohr.


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Kein Halter??? Wasn das fürn Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fido4281 (10. November 2011)

Cube ams wls pro 2011


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

herzlich willkommen bei den northeimern...


----------



## DragonSlider (10. November 2011)

Moin!
Wie sieht es morgen mit der Wieterrunde aus?
Jemand um spätestens halb drei mit am Start?
Wetter soll ja supi werden...

P.S. Treffen am Sportplatz...

LG
Manuel


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

bin raus,da ich ab 10 uhr wieder an der nadel hänge


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. November 2011)

und ich wie immer aufer Maloche :kotz::kotz:

Und am WE bin ich auch raus Tanja geht vormittags arbeiten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wie sieht es morgen mit der Wieterrunde aus?
> Jemand um spätestens halb drei mit am Start?
> Wetter soll ja supi werden...
> ...



Da hab ich grad Feierabend... 

Aber mal etwas anderes, passend zur dunklen Jahreszeit... Hat die Runde jemand von den Lesenden schon einmal im Dunkeln probiert? Interesse? Ist durchaus spannend und fährt sich ganz anders... 

Wann ist mal wieder Biker-Stammtisch? Kenne erst zwei Biker hier aus dem Fred...

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Wäre ich sicherlich gerne....leider habe ich ne Grippe die gerade ausklingt...bis moin werde ich glaube ich nicht wieder fit sein. Bikerstammtisch bei Dons müssen wir echt mal wieder machen....


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wäre ich sicherlich gerne....leider habe ich ne Grippe die gerade ausklingt...bis moin werde ich glaube ich nicht wieder fit sein. Bikerstammtisch bei Dons müssen wir echt mal wieder machen....





Hört sich gut an,aber Basti ich brauche ein wenig Vorlaufzeit,wegen eines Termins.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Mach Du doch nen Terminvorschlag...


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

im dunkeln ist es sicherlich interessant,aber dann können wir das tempo nicht machen wie sonst immer


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

In der Nacht lässt man die Natur Natur sein...viele Tiere sind Nachts unterwegs um Nahrung zu suchen, auch die wollen mal Ihre Ruhe haben.


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> In der Nacht lässt man die Natur Natur sein...viele Tiere sind Nachts unterwegs um Nahrung zu suchen, auch die wollen mal Ihre Ruhe haben.



Wenn sie Nahrung suchen wollen sie Ruhe haben? Von welchen Tieren sprichst du?

Will nicht um 03oo biken, sondern eher von 17oo-1830 im winter... Und wenn die Tiere nachts nicht Nahrung sammeln, dann können sie auch länger schlafen zu dieser Jahreszeit. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> im dunkeln ist es sicherlich interessant,aber dann können wir das tempo nicht machen wie sonst immer



Was ist Tempo?

Im dunkeln ist es eher Erlebnisbiken... Hab bisher noch niemanden getroffen der Tempo mag... 

Happy Trails!


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Wildschweine, Rehe etc. fahr die Runde lieber im hellen, nen Rettungshubschrauber kann da schlecht landen.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

nicht berg auf tempo,da is easy going angesagt,aber abwärts gehts rund...ich sag nur,wer später bremst is länger schnell


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wildschweine, Rehe etc. fahr die Runde lieber im hellen, nen Rettungshubschrauber kann da schlecht landen.



Ich kenne die Runde bei Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> nicht berg auf tempo,da is easy going angesagt,aber abwärts gehts rund...ich sag nur,wer später bremst is länger schnell



Hmmmmm.... Ok....


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Wenn Du dich schon tagsüber langmachst, was machste Nachts? Schieben? Nachts oben den Table droppen...sag mir bescheid wenn Du das machst, das werde ich filmen  gibts bitte lächeln noch?


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. November 2011)

MikeRuzz schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Runde bei Nacht...




Hallo Mike,

was hast du für eine Beleuchtung ????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

@mike

ich weiß ja nicht,ob du die komplette runde kennst,so wie wir sie fahren
so fahren wir sie,start is am sportplatz
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=F262B5BA6B828B885871B8B8BBEDE3B5?fileId=haqzcyevkxfockbl.


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Manuel meinte er ist Sie schonmal mit Ihm gefahren...


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich schon tagsüber langmachst, was machste Nachts? Schieben? Nachts oben den Table droppen...sag mir bescheid wenn Du das machst, das werde ich filmen  gibts bitte lächeln noch?



Ach was sind wir lustig...


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @mike
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht,ob du die komplette runde kennst,so wie wir sie fahren
> so fahren wir sie,start is am sportplatz
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=F262B5BA6B828B885871B8B8BBEDE3B5?fileId=haqzcyevkxfockbl.



Bin ich vor 20 Jahren schon gefahren... Vielleicht gibt es die ein oder andere Variation mittlerweile... 

Aber mal im Ernst... Was habt ihr alle gegen Hardtails? Spüre ein wenig Gegenwind hier im Fred. Obwohl mich nur Manuel und Kai 'kennen'...


----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> was hast du für eine Beleuchtung ????
> 
> Gruß Kai



HiKai!

50 Watt Halogen in einer RedBull Dose... auf Helm...  (Selbstbau)...


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2011)

@basti

manuel fährt ja bergab wie ne pussy,also kein vergleich zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeRuzz (10. November 2011)

@Baxter: Luckytown?


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

MikeRuzz schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst... Was habt ihr alle gegen Hardtails? Spüre ein wenig Gegenwind hier im Fred. Obwohl mich nur Manuel und Kai 'kennen'...



Gar nix...Jeder so wie er will. Finds nur ******** das Du nichtmal den Anstand hast Dich mal anständig vorzustellen, anscheinend sind Deine Werte und Normen etwas abgestumpft. Wenn das zuviel verlangt ist, weiss ich nicht was bei Dir schief läuft...


----------



## akastylez (10. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @basti
> 
> manuel fährt ja bergab wie ne pussy,also kein vergleich zu uns



Der ist nur nicht so krank wie wir ;-) der muss ne Familie ernähren.


----------



## Torben80 (11. November 2011)

moin mädels!

morgen bin ich raus!

sa oder so wär ich vllt am start!
wer bock hat kann ja mal ne uhrzeit vorschlagen.

und bikerstammtisch wird echt mal wieder zeit!

gruß


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Der ist nur nicht *so krank* wie wir ;-) der muss ne Familie ernähren.



sind wir das wirklich ????


----------



## MikeRuzz (11. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Gar nix...Jeder so wie er will. Finds nur ******** das Du nichtmal den Anstand hast Dich mal anständig vorzustellen, anscheinend sind Deine Werte und Normen etwas abgestumpft. Wenn das zuviel verlangt ist, weiss ich nicht was bei Dir schief läuft...



Werte? Normen? Abgestumpft?

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das du den Beitrag übersehen hast. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (11. November 2011)

Ich schreibe hier gerade Beitrag 2518...welcher Nr. soll Dein Vorstellungsbeitrag haben?


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2011)

basti,was sagt dir die zahl 20 jahre ????hab da noch etwas im hinter kopf ,grade aus grade aus


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2011)

Ich kann Dir gerade nicht folgen....


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2011)

na die vorlletzte wieterrunde,wo kai mit war,die drei creaks oben am wieterturm


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2011)

Ach die, jo...lol....wir fahren geradeaus


----------



## DragonSlider (11. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @basti
> 
> manuel fährt ja bergab wie ne pussy,also kein vergleich zu uns


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2011)

Alter...kalter Wind heute! Ausgerechnet heute geht mein Dachfenster kaputt


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Alter...kalter Wind heute! Ausgerechnet heute geht mein Dachfenster kaputt




A.... kalt,heute wird Pause gemacht


----------



## DragonSlider (11. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> A.... kalt,heute wird Pause gemacht


Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...



@ Manu,

schau mal auf mein Wochenpensum 
Da hab ich mal eine Pause verdient.
Der Samstag und der Sonntag kommen ja auch noch.







Radfahren       11.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Runde mit dem Hund            00:30:00 h       7,00 km
 Laufen                10.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Feierabend-Laufru... 

       01:41:00 h       15,70 km





Radfahren       09.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Ha-Hö-OHA-Badenh....         02:46:00 h       67,85 km
 Laufen                 08.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Hattorf-Richtung ...             01:21:00 h       12,40 km
 Laufen                07.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Kleine Runde mit ...               00:43:00 h       6,00 km





Radfahren        07.11.2011       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Ha-Gieblh.-Woller...              02:01:00 h       50,47 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (11. November 2011)

@Kai 
Ist ja jut mein Jutster...


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @ Manu,
> 
> schau mal auf mein Wochenpensum
> Da hab ich mal eine Pause verdient.
> ...



Da lässt einer einen Raushängen


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da lässt einer einen Raushängen




@Basti,

nee,nee,so lang iser nicht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2011)

@kai...gehe schon rein,wegen eincremen


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. November 2011)

Moin,

gestern auf der Plesse 





Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (13. November 2011)

Yeah...biste die Trails hinten runter auch gefahren  ?


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Yeah...biste die Trails hinten runter auch gefahren  ?





Moin,

.

War grad dreiviertelstunde mit dem Hund draussen,A....kalt


----------



## akastylez (13. November 2011)

Wird Winter


----------



## Torben80 (14. November 2011)

Moin Mädels!

werd am donnerstag um halb 4 die wieterrunde fahren!

wer bock hat, melden!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (14. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> 
> werd am donnerstag um halb 4 die wieterrunde fahren!
> 
> ...


*g* Donnerstags kann ich nicht...


----------



## akastylez (15. November 2011)

Hey,

ich will bestellen. Wer noch was braucht meldet sich einfach.


----------



## DragonSlider (15. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich will bestellen. Wer noch was braucht meldet sich einfach.


Ich brauche Bremsbelege, vorne und hinten!


----------



## akastylez (15. November 2011)

Die kosten da 18â¬ pro Satz...damals wo ich den Satz fÃ¼r 12 hÃ¤tte bekommen kÃ¶nnen wolltest Du keene.


----------



## Torben80 (16. November 2011)

wo bestellst du denn?

brauch auch bremsbelege und nen schaltauge.


----------



## akastylez (16. November 2011)

H&S...für welche Bremse? FTO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (18. November 2011)

jupp, FTO!

am we irgendwer biken?


----------



## DragonSlider (18. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> jupp, FTO!
> 
> am we irgendwer biken?


Weiß noch nicht kann ich nur spontan entscheiden. Sonntag geht garnicht!
Wann wolltest Du fahren? Und was möchteste fahren?


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2011)

ich bin raus,da ich spätschicht  das we hab


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. November 2011)

Würde Morgen auch mit kommen.Nur welche Zeit,damit ich rechtzeitig los fahren kann.

Gruß


----------



## DragonSlider (18. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Würde Morgen auch mit kommen.Nur welche Zeit,damit ich rechtzeitig los fahren kann.
> 
> Gruß


Wenn sollten wir spätestens um 14 Uhr in NOM starten! Dann müsstest Du aber im dunkeln die Heimreise antreten...


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. November 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Wenn sollten wir spätestens um 14 Uhr in NOM starten! Dann müsstest Du aber im dunkeln die Heimreise antreten...




Gestern bin ich auch erst im dunkeln Heim gekommen,da bin ich um halbdrei
losgekommen.


----------



## Torben80 (18. November 2011)

also ich würd auch sagen das wir um mittag rum losfahren!
was wir fahren ist mir egal!

wieterrunde rockt immer!


----------



## MikeRuzz (18. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> wieterrunde rockt immer!



Wenn ein Sani dabei ist und der Hubschrauber genug Licht zum Landen hat, dann wäre ich dabei. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## Torben80 (19. November 2011)

moin mädels?

also 14 uhr sportplatz???


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> moin mädels?
> 
> also 14 uhr sportplatz???




13.00 Uhr sonst wirds für mich zuspät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (19. November 2011)

geht klar!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Torben80 schrieb:


> geht klar!




kommt noch wer mit ????


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

wer jetzt noch was will,soll mich bitte aufm Handy anrufen.
Telefonnummer steht in den Kontaktdaten.
Mache mich jetzt auf den Weg .

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (19. November 2011)

Sorry @ all bin heute leider doch nicht mit am Start!
Viel Spaß euch...

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MikeRuzz (19. November 2011)

Nette Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht. Gut das ihr die Fully Passagen ausgelassen habt. 

Waren am Ende dann doch 50km auf der Uhr bei mir... 

@Kai: Bei dir waren es wesentlich mehr, oder?

Happy Trails!


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

MikeRuzz schrieb:


> Nette Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht. Gut das ihr die Fully Passagen ausgelassen habt.
> 
> Waren am Ende dann doch 50km auf der Uhr bei mir...
> 
> ...




ja es waren knapp 63 KM und 1005 HM,bin weils noch Hell  war.
Von Wulften noch über Schwiegerhausen gefahren,wegen dem Berg.
.Es war mal wieder Geil mit euch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2011)

mike,welche passagen meinst du??????


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

für die Daheimgebliebenen .






Gruß Kai


----------



## MikeRuzz (19. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> mike,welche passagen meinst du??????



War ein Scherz, ich nehme mal an, das es die ganz normal Runde gewesen ist.

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeRuzz (19. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> für die Daheimgebliebenen .



Die Steine im Vordergrund sind schön scharf...  

Happy Trails!


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2011)

MikeRuzz schrieb:


> War ein Scherz, ich nehme mal an, das es die ganz normal Runde gewesen ist.
> 
> Happy Trails!



nich ganz mike,torben hat die schöne rampe ausgelassen


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

MikeRuzz schrieb:


> Die Steine im Vordergrund sind schön scharf...
> 
> Happy Trails!




Sorry,bin noch in der Ausbildung.Is mal was anderes.
Ein Grund mehr fürs nächste mal.Wenn ichs dort schon gesehen hätte .Aber die Brille war beschlagen.

Gruß Kai

Haste mir die Bilder schon geschickt ???


----------



## akastylez (20. November 2011)

Schön! Hoffe am we kann ich auch wieder Biken.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2011)

wie sieht es mit biken am samstag den 26.11 aus?????????


----------



## akastylez (20. November 2011)

Kömma erstmal so festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2011)

ich frage deshalb so früh nach,weil ich sonst arbeiten gehen würde


----------



## akastylez (20. November 2011)

Wäre natürlich blöd wenns dann pisst wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2011)

weißt doch basti,gehe ich nich los,is scheiß wetter,gehe ich los is bomben wetter


----------



## DragonSlider (21. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> weißt doch basti,gehe ich nich los,is scheiß wetter,gehe ich los is bomben wetter


*g*! Ich glaube, dass ist nicht nur bei Dir so...


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Aber in den letzten Wochen war es echt trocken  was im "Sommer" runtergekommen ist fehlt jetzt, bin mal auf den Winter gespannt.


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Aber in den letzten Wochen war es echt trocken  was im "Sommer" runtergekommen ist fehlt jetzt, bin mal auf den Winter gespannt.





...der brauch nicht kommen,es kann so bleiben wie es zur Zeit ist.
.

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Mein Reden


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2011)

wer wäre dann samstag evt mit am start ???????


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Icke


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2011)

icke och ,start würde ich sagen 12 uhr ... da wir evt samstag nen neues frettchen holen wollen ,genaueres wissen wir aber erst mittwoch oder donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

An was für ne Runde haste gedacht? Doppelte Wieterrunde? Plesse? Mandelbecker o. Sollingrandrunde?


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2011)

ne schöne wieterrunde mit doppeltem spaß ,wäre schon was feines


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Abgemacht


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. November 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> An was für ne Runde haste gedacht? Doppelte Wieterrunde? Plesse? Mandelbecker o. Sollingrandrunde?




der Reihe nach


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Dann hau mal rein


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2011)

basti,er kloppt ja nur wieder spruche,weil er samstag nich mit am start is...... was issen eigendlich mit matze,hat der keine lust mehr


----------



## akastylez (21. November 2011)

Jajaja...Matze ist nur noch am arbeiten, keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Torben80 (24. November 2011)

moin!

habt ihr wegen samstag schon ne uhrzeit im kopf?

gruß


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2011)

hatte an 12 uhr gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben80 (24. November 2011)

fein! denke mal das ich auch dabei bin!


----------



## DragonSlider (26. November 2011)

*g* schade, würde gerne dabei sein
Habe heute schon wat anderes vor.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten mal wieder mit am Start bin!

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2011)

na was besseres wird es wohl nicht sein  war ja auch früh genug angesprochen


----------



## DragonSlider (26. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> na was besseres wird es wohl nicht sein  war ja auch früh genug angesprochen


Besser nicht!
Dennoch steht der Termin heute schon seit längeren fest!
Aber gut, dass der Termin für heute früh genug angesprochen wurde! Müsste immer so sein! Dann braucht niemand mehr rumzumaulen, es ist zu kurzfristig! Können wir ja mal so beibehalten!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2011)

dann hier schon mal der nächste termin  1.1.2012  neujahrs Start


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2011)

Eh...willste heute doch fahren Sven? Ich habe Torben jetzt geschrieben das es ausfällt wegen der Sache mit Eurem Vater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2011)

könnten dann ja ne easy wieterrunde drehen ... und gucken gleichzeitig mal für nen arbeitseinsatz im Früjahr


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2011)

Den "Arbeitseinsatz" muss man im Herbst machen....das bringt im Frühjahr rein gar nix. Ich bin jedenfalls für heute raus, die Bronchitis scheint noch nicht vorbei, da muss ich wohl doch noch nen paar härtere Medikamente nehmen.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2011)

ok,dann gute besserung ..fahre dann mit torben ne runde


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2011)

Danke! Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß, lasst es rocken!


----------



## Torben80 (26. November 2011)

von mir auch gute besserung!
nächstes we biste hoffentlich wieder am start!


----------



## akastylez (26. November 2011)

Das hoffe ich auch...Son Dreck hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

heut aufm Gr. Knollen 





Hier noch die Tourdaten 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dazouevzzpjqruop

Gruß Kai


----------



## DragonSlider (10. Dezember 2011)

Geile Sache!!!
So muss dat sein!


----------



## akastylez (11. Dezember 2011)

Sauber  ich war heut im Wieter...man war das matschig.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Dezember 2011)

biste die komplette runde gefahren ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (11. Dezember 2011)

Gegangen...mit Irina und hund.


----------



## DragonSlider (30. Dezember 2011)

@all,
Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch in 2012!

LG
Manuel


----------



## MikeRuzz (30. Dezember 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> @all,
> Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch in 2012!
> 
> LG
> Manuel



Anschließend!


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. Dezember 2011)

DANKE,euch auch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Torben80 (30. Dezember 2011)

hey hey!

ich wünsch euch auch nen guten rutsch ins neue!!!

geht neujahr irgendwer biken?

gruß


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Dezember 2011)

wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr 

ps:auf das die kommende biker saison wieder besser wird


----------



## DragonSlider (31. Dezember 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr
> 
> ps:auf das die kommende biker saison wieder besser wird



Das hoffe ich auch!
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich den Hexenstieg von Osterode nach Thale in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch!
> Auf jeden Fall möchte ich den Hexenstieg von Osterode nach Thale in Angriff nehmen!



bin mit dabei


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2011)

@ All,

guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Die letzten Bikegrüße für dieses Jahr.
Es war Geil heute.








Mehr Bilder gibs bei FB.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (1. Januar 2012)

Frooohes neues Jahr


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues


----------



## DragonSlider (2. Januar 2012)

Auch so!


----------



## julian616 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Frohes neues euch.

Habt ihr ein paar gute Adressen vom Radläden, die gut UND günstig sind?
Muss viele Sachen am Rad erneuern lassen.

Schicken Gruß


----------



## akastylez (13. Januar 2012)

Da sagste bescheid und dann machen wir dat schon  die Teile bestellen wir im Netz...denn selbst ist der Mann


----------



## julian616 (15. Januar 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da sagste bescheid und dann machen wir dat schon  die Teile bestellen wir im Netz...denn selbst ist der Mann




Das klingt 1a! Hat jemand Erfahrung in Sachen Öl in einer Gabel tauschen und die Dichtringe neu machen? Ich bin ja schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, aber halte es kaum aus. Vor lauter Sehnsucht schaue ich die ganze Zeit Mountainbikevideos. Winterberg zB 

Also das was gemacht werden müsste ist: 
Öl in der Gabel neu
Neue Bremsscheiben+Beläge
Neue Naben vorne und hinten ( hinten bereits ausgespeicht )

Dann wär es fahrbereit 

Hoffe, ihr hattet mindestens ein genauso gutes Wochenende wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. Januar 2012)

Ich kann alles ausser komplett neu einspeichen....dafür habe ich nicht das Equipment. Ich schicke meine Sachen immer zum Profi nach FFM...hier in der Gegend gibts leider Niemanden der ein HighEnd Laufrad auch nur nachzentrieren kann (schlechte Erfahrungen).

Haste mal z.B. bei Bike24.de nach Komponenten geschaut? Da ordere ich mein Kram immer...


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Januar 2012)

Bike24 gute wahl


----------



## julian616 (17. Januar 2012)

Schaue morgen mal nach und rechne, was mich das kosten wird. Halts kaum aus 

Wahrscheinlich komme ich günstiger bei weg, wenn ich komplette Laufräder nehme.

Schickes Grüßle


----------



## akastylez (17. Januar 2012)

Denke auch....schau mal im Bikemarkt, da gibts auch gebrauchte. Bei dem Dichtungsset für Deine Gabel musste mal schauen obs das noch gibt.


----------



## akastylez (17. Januar 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Bike24 gute wahl



Genau


----------



## julian616 (18. Januar 2012)

Finde ich echt klasse von euch,dass ihr mir helfen wollt. Ehrlich.


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Januar 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Bike24 gute wahl



Jo,gefällt


----------



## julian616 (18. Januar 2012)

Dichtungen fÃ¼r meine Pike habe ich schon gefunden. Perfekt, 25 â¬.

Kumpel von mir lernt Feinwerkmechaniker in GÃ¶ttingen, er meint er kann mir evtl die Naben retten. 

Wenn das wirklich geht, bin ich schneller mit euch mal am " Ne Runde drehen" als ihr denkt muhahhaa


----------



## akastylez (19. Januar 2012)

Selbst wenn er die Naben retten kann musste eh neu Einspeichen lassen..


----------



## julian616 (21. Januar 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er die Naben retten kann musste eh neu Einspeichen lassen..



Ist richtig, aber ich spare mir Laufräder dann bzw die Kosten für die neue Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (22. Januar 2012)

Musste sehen was am Ende günstiger ist....


----------



## Miklo (22. Januar 2012)

Wird Zeit das der Finger wieder heilt will wieder fahren. :/


----------



## akastylez (23. Januar 2012)

Wat hastn da wieder gemacht?


----------



## Miklo (23. Januar 2012)

schaut gut aus wa ;D


----------



## akastylez (23. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss nicht...hattest Du nicht erst was mit den Zähnen?


----------



## Miklo (24. Januar 2012)

ja mir wurden auch erst die weisheitszähne gezogen schau einfach mal bei mir aufs profil da siehstes dann


----------



## akastylez (24. Januar 2012)

Altaaa...was hastn da gemacht  ???


----------



## DragonSlider (24. Januar 2012)

Miklo schrieb:


> ja mir wurden auch erst die weisheitszähne gezogen schau einfach mal bei mir aufs profil da siehstes dann


Lecker! Bei mir sah es nicht ganz so fies aus...
wie lange ist das her?


----------



## Miklo (24. Januar 2012)

von letzter woche dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (24. Januar 2012)

Miklo schrieb:


> von letzter woche dienstag


Na dann haste noch nen paar Tage was davon! Ein scheiß Gefühl hast du dann immer an der Fingerspitze!

LG
Manuel


----------



## akastylez (24. Januar 2012)

Miklo schrieb:


> von letzter woche dienstag



Wie isn das passiert?


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
man der Finger sieht echt übel aus.Wird wohl eine weile dauern bis du damit in einen Handschuh kommst.
Wünsche dir gute Besserung,da kann das Jahr nur besser werden.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Miklo (24. Januar 2012)

ja das glaube ich auch aber dafür gibt es nun erstmal kostenlos valoron^^


----------



## akastylez (30. Januar 2012)

Ey Ihr Lappen! Da es ja momentan schön trocken ist, will ich am Fr gerne die Wieterrunde fahren. Gegen 14:30h wollte ich bei mir starten..wer ist dabei? Oder evtl. auch ein wenig später wenn der ein oder andere erst um 15h kann.

Grüße


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. Januar 2012)

Für die gestern Daheimgebliebenen.

1.Ziel Plesseburg 




2.Ziel Wieterturm 




Mehr Fotos von gestern gibs bei FB und die GPS-Route.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miklo (31. Januar 2012)

ich werde leider passen müssen ;D


----------



## akastylez (3. Februar 2012)

Ja, das wissen wir ja - Du Fingerkind 

@Kai - Jupp, schon gesehen.


----------



## akastylez (28. Februar 2012)

Da es ja ab Do. trocken bleiben soll, hatte ich vor zur am Samstag zur Plesse und dann rüber zum Hünstollenturm zu fahren. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Februar 2012)

bin raus ,da spätschicht angesagt is


----------



## akastylez (29. Februar 2012)

Schad schad...


----------



## akastylez (9. März 2012)

Moin Wieterrunde...Abfahrt 11:30 bei mir oder um 12 Treffen bei der steilen Auffahrt am Anfang.


----------



## akastylez (12. März 2012)

Ich fahre am Freitag wieder die Wieterrunde...starten wollte ich irgendwann zwischen 14h und 15h.


----------



## DragonSlider (12. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Durch einige Veränderungen, die sich letzte Woche ergeben haben, werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht oft am Start sein! (Wo ich evtl. auch mal von den einen oder anderen Hilfe gebrauchen könnte!!!)
Wenn ich fahre wird das recht Spontan sein!
Es wäre aber schön, wenn Ihr vorzeitig Touren weiterhin hier ankündigen würdet, so das ich planen kann, um die eine oder andere Tour dabei bin!!!

LG
Manuel

P.S. deshalb bin ich kommenden Freitag bei der Wieterrunde nicht dabei, weil wir am nachmittag einen Wichtigen Termin haben.


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2012)

Wasn bei Euch los? Schau in Zukunft in die Gruppe die ich gegründet habe, hier werde ich nix mehr posten.


----------



## chrisNOM (17. März 2012)

welche gruppe basti?  

gestern ne Ruhme runde gefahren?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2012)

Ne...Die Wieterrunde...war gerade aufm Weg nach Hause. Hab heute auch erstmal die Karre rausgeholt  bei ****book habe ich sone Gruppe gegründet.


----------



## chrisNOM (20. März 2012)

die aprilia haste auch noch?  Bist aber nicht damit am sonntag durch echte gefahren?


----------



## akastylez (20. März 2012)

Doch...bin ich.


----------



## chrisNOM (22. März 2012)

stand gegenüber der aral mit dem moped


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2012)

Kann schon passieren


----------



## Floris86 (11. Juli 2012)

Moin! Ich wohne nu auch seit geraumer Zeit in Northeim und suche noch Kontakte fürs Biken! Ich fahre hauptsächlich kleinere Touren, Freeride und leichtes DH! Wäre cool mal Gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen! LG Floris


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Hier ist TOT....habe ne Gruppe bei Facebook aufgemacht

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322165654506349/

meld dich einfach!


----------



## Floris86 (11. Juli 2012)

Aye mach ich  danke!


----------



## Fido4281 (5. Februar 2013)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (5. Februar 2013)

Lesen! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322165654506349/


----------



## Fredo1893 (19. Dezember 2017)

Etwas ortsfremd melde ich mich hier einmal und hoffe ein paar Tipps aus eurem Revier zu erhalten. Ich werde zu Weihnachten bei meiner Schwiegermutter in Northeim sein. Aus meiner Zeit in Göttingen, kenne ich lediglich dort die traillastigen Touren. Nun die Frage an euch, ob ihr mir Tipps für Touren in NOM geben könnt? Bevorzug Singletrails bzw. so wenig wie möglich Waldautobahn – sprich tendenziell Enduro-Touren. Bevorzugen würde ich die Ecke in Richtung Osten (grob Richtung Wieterturm), da ich in diesen Bereich am einfachsten komme, ohne groß quer durch die Stadt zu müssen. Die absolute Krönung wären GPS-Daten, mit denen ich meinen Bolt füttern kann.

Würde mich riesig freuen. 2-3 Tage bei Schwiegermutter auf dem Sofa sind zu hart für mich ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Dezember 2017)

Fredo1893 schrieb:


> Etwas ortsfremd melde ich mich hier einmal und hoffe ein paar Tipps aus eurem Revier zu erhalten. Ich werde zu Weihnachten bei meiner Schwiegermutter in Northeim sein. Aus meiner Zeit in Göttingen, kenne ich lediglich dort die traillastigen Touren. Nun die Frage an euch, ob ihr mir Tipps für Touren in NOM geben könnt? Bevorzug Singletrails bzw. so wenig wie möglich Waldautobahn – sprich tendenziell Enduro-Touren. Bevorzugen würde ich die Ecke in Richtung Osten (grob Richtung Wieterturm), da ich in diesen Bereich am einfachsten komme, ohne groß quer durch die Stadt zu müssen. Die absolute Krönung wären GPS-Daten, mit denen ich meinen Bolt füttern kann.
> 
> Würde mich riesig freuen. 2-3 Tage bei Schwiegermutter auf dem Sofa sind zu hart für mich ;-)



Wenn du bei FB bist ..gucke hier mal bzw stell ne Anfrage https://www.facebook.com/groups/322165654506349/?fref=ts


----------



## Fredo1893 (19. Dezember 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei FB bist ..gucke hier mal bzw stell ne Anfrage https://www.facebook.com/groups/322165654506349/?fref=ts


Danke für den Tipp. Habe einmal freundlich um Aufnahme gebeten ;-) Mal sehen ob es so kurfristig noch klappt. Wäre auf jeden Fall cool, wenn sich bei einigermaßen Witterung was ergibt fürs Wochenende.


----------

